#ubuntu-za 2011-10-17
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> eish, it's really quiet in here today...
<Owkkuri> where's the proper place to add routes to an interface after it's been brought up? still /etc/network/interfaces?
<tumbleweed> Owkkuri: just add them with route / ip route
<Owkkuri> tumbleweed: I've got a whole bunch of "post-up sudo route add ..." in interfaces
<Owkkuri> seems they're not always getting applied
<tumbleweed> for a start, remove the sudo
<tumbleweed> do the commands actually work?
<Owkkuri> aye
<tumbleweed> and you are using ifupdown to manage the interface? not network-manager?
<Owkkuri> I think my issue may be related to ip addr add vs eth0:0
<tumbleweed> you shouldn't need to use alias interfaces these days, with ip, you can add multiple IPs to an interface
<Owkkuri> aye, i think that's what's going on
<Owkkuri> this file's quite old
<Owkkuri> maybe it's time to rewrite it
<bmg505> hello
<bmg505> anybody knows where I can get a usb type framegrabber for my notebook, obviously it must wek with ubuntu not loosedoze
<magespawn> howdy all
<superfly> bmg505: nope, sorry
<superfly> magespawn: yo
<tumbleweed> bmg505: easy answer to that is to buy a bunch of cheap ones. Most of them will probably work, and you can find the one that works best
<magespawn> superfly my upgrade did not work.
<superfly> magespawn: what happened?
<magespawn> not sure there was a powersupply cut-off
<superfly> magespawn: pop in a live cd, mount hard drive, mount -o bind /dev and /proc, chroot hard drive, continue upgrade
<magespawn> looks like it was interupted
<magespawn> thats sorted it ty.
<bmg505> how is the new version?
<magespawn> okay i am not such a big fan of unity though
<Owkkuri> actually liking 11.10's version of unity over 11.04
<superfly> I've grown far too attached to KDE to ever contemplate leaving :-P
<Owkkuri> KDE just uses too much memory for my liking
<superfly> hi zeref-c
<Owkkuri> although i do like it
<zeref-c> Hi superfly
<superfly> Owkkuri: heavier than unity?
<Owkkuri> mmhm
<Owkkuri> sitting on 1.9Gb used where as with KDE it floats are 2.1Gb
<Owkkuri> not much, but yeah
<superfly> Owkkuri: tried Gnome Shell?
<Owkkuri> I haven't superfly, I should
<magespawn> how do i get it back to gnome. have googled but no luck with the directions.
<superfly> magespawn: what do you mean, "get back to Gnome"
<magespawn> yup
<zeref-c> Superfly, how r u likin 11.10 so far, i'm bout to install it, to get used to unity
<superfly> magespawn: I don't understand what you mean, please explain what you mean.
<magespawn> i want switch back to gnome
<superfly> zeref-c: I'm a KDE person, so I haven't experienced any radical changes
<superfly> magespawn: from where?
<magespawn> from unity
<superfly> magespawn: I don't know. Try logging out and setting your X session?
<superfly> I can do that with KDM
<superfly> I presume LightDM can do the same thing
<superfly> Maaz: google for ubuntu gnome classic
<Maaz> superfly: "Ubuntu 11.04 Change From Unity To Classic Gnome « scottlinux.com" http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/ :: "Ubuntu 11.04 Natty login to Classic Gnome 2 Desktop" http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop :: "Installing / Using Classic GNOME Desktop In Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html :: 
<zeref-c> Hmmm
<tumbleweed> superfly: install gnome-panel
<tumbleweed> that's it
<superfly> tumbleweed: thanks, now I know :-)
<zeref-c> I tried to install it in vm, but got stuck at the retrievin files section.
<tumbleweed> blame your mirror
<tumbleweed> (or ISP)
<zeref-c> Pew pew
<zeref-c> Superfly, how come when i try to install 11.10 in vm, it stalls at the retrievin files section?
<superfly> zeref-c: networking issues.
<zeref-c> meh, i told it not to install any updates or connect to internet
<tumbleweed> does the vm have internet access?
<zeref-c> Yep
<zeref-c> But durin the installation process, i unchecked the option to get updates
<magespawn> ty tumbleweed
<Kilos> did you win the great trek superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: something like that
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn you well?
<Kilos> see wesley weenie gonna miss the meeting the swine
<Kilos> gonna have to take him short
<Kilos> evening everyone else
<magespawn> yes and you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty
<magespawn> back again
<zeref> pew pew
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> ji Kilos :)
<zeref> *hi
<Kilos> lol slow down
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> wb
<zeref> wtf
<zeref> oh, GF
<Kilos> hi conradvo 
<conradvo> hi
<zeref> Kilos: whats wb?
<Kilos> welcome back
<zeref> zeref-c is gf
<zeref> zeref is me
<Kilos> zeref, whats gf
<zeref> she seems to be using my phone
<zeref> girlfriend
<Kilos> oh ok
<zeref-c> :)
<Kilos> hi zeref-c  welcome to ubuntu-za
<zeref-c> Hi kilos, i've been converted to ubuntu. Lovin it
<Kilos> good girl
<Kilos> some peeps are too brainwashed to even try
<zeref> she was mac
<zeref> i was like BLEH
<Kilos> thats better than windows at least
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<zeref> hhhmmm
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> ha thats a good one if she is still on windows
<zeref> today i was n00b, i tried to burn 11.10 on cd, burnt it as image
<Kilos> is jmirc same as jedirc
<magespawn> you mean iso?
<zeref> magespawn: yeah
<zeref> should have burnt as data
<zeref> Kilos: i dont know
<magespawn> did you download an iso?
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> no never , got 2m data a day
<Kilos> zeref, if you have the iso there is a way to burn it to cd
<Kilos> i will have to look in notes but magespawn will know 
<magespawn> the burning program with ubuntu will recognize the iso file and make a bootable cd
<Kilos> methinks right click on it and use brasero
<zeref> i usuallu use brasero
<zeref> but there is an option to burn as image or data, i always choose data, but today......
<Kilos> thats supposed to work
<magespawn> i insert the blank disc drag the iso to the drive and burn it
<Kilos> arent bootable cds all images
<zeref> yeah, all my other ubuntu cd's are done, just today i failed 
<magespawn> usually asks if i want it as an iso or as files in a folder
<zeref> yes, i clicked the wrong option by mistake
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> picnic
<magespawn> kilos is the meeting tonight?
<Kilos> according to the lists yes magespawn but we dont have a chair person
<Kilos> with maaz control
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> meeting?
<Kilos> our monthly meeting here
<magespawn> ahh yes i remember that conversation.
<Kilos> we will see if anyone pitches by half past or a bit later
<Kilos> i only see drubin thats got the expertise
<zeref> what are the meeting usually about?
<Kilos> everything thats happening with releases and normal daily stuff
<Kilos> Maaz, meeting logs
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i dunno how to ask the bot for the last logs
<magespawn> i think they should also be on the website
<magespawn> Maaz meeting logs
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> not that either
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<magespawn> zeref are you on the mailing list? there is also a google calender.
<Kilos> maia is studying so she cant help
<Kilos> and kbmonkey says he has no connection tonight
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> what is maia studying?
<Kilos> something heavy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> for me anyway
<magespawn> they should give you control
<Kilos> no man i cant remember all the commands for the bot and qwhere to save everything
<Kilos> inetpro, tried last month
<Kilos> tried to make me do it that is
<magespawn> maybe we can a pdf howto. i would also like to learn how.
<magespawn> make
<Kilos> this is the first time we stuck like this
<Kilos> cocooncrash, you wanna chair tonights meeting?
<Kilos> maybe we can postpone?
<magespawn> looks like it.
<Kilos> i gotta go eat.. bb asap
<magespawn> loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/140/detail/
<magespawn> zeref ^^^
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> gday
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can we postpone tonights meeting?
<magespawn> howdy
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I wasn't even aware of it
<tumbleweed> the tpic still talks about a meeting on 15 august
<Kilos> maybe thats better then
<tumbleweed> yeah, go ahead
<Kilos> oh not third friday of each month
<Kilos> lets see if the bot listens
<tumbleweed> no I mean go ahead and postpone if you want to
<Kilos> Maaz, announce tonights irc meeting postponed till next monday evening
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! tonights irc meeting postponed till next monday evening
<Kilos> he dont listen
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<Kilos> zeref, what happened the -c
<Kilos> fone crashed
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm alive and kicking
<Kilos> wow thats good to hear
<Kilos> you lurked till meeting was cancelled
<Kilos> skelm
<inetpro> Kilos: nope, just logged in now
 * inetpro noticed all the pings from kils
<Kilos> ok you forgiven inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only one
<inetpro> from kilos*
<zeref> hurrrr
<Kilos> we needed a chair
<zeref> Kilos: she is here now
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't have the rights either
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> but I still think you should have them Kilos
<Kilos> anyway meeting postponed till next monday evening so long
<inetpro> Kilos: I'd say you're one of the most consistent and outspoken members around here at this stage
<Kilos> i will need to remember too much inetpro 
<Kilos> all the links maaz needs and commands
<inetpro> Kilos: the first time might be tough but I'm sure you'll get your notes in order quite quickly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> still jy
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what do you think about the idea?
<inetpro> Kilos: ultimately it is your choice 
<Kilos> i would like to help when we have probs with the chair but will need to actually see an old log and get all the relevant info
<Kilos> but then i bang i will have to do it everytime
<Banlam> but you know you want to
<Kilos> not actually Banlam but dont mind helping out
<Kilos> sometimes the head doesnt allow for straight thinking
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> been up since 04:30 so the reactions are a bit porked
<Kilos> why so early
<tumbleweed> inetpro: what am I commenting on?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I vote for Kilos as a chair for meetings
<magespawn> game drive for 6 hours.
<magespawn> here we go again.
<inetpro> tumbleweed: or at least as a backup chair
<Banlam> who is the current chair?
<magespawn> doesn't Kilos have to agree?
<Kilos> kbmonkey
<tumbleweed> inetpro: sounds good
<inetpro> magespawn: he just said that he would like to help
<magespawn> i second that, as long Kilos is okay with it.
<Kilos> note backup
<Kilos> inetpro, can you mail me the logs of the last meeting so i can make notes of what all to tell the bot?
<inetpro> Kilos: you see you have the necessary support and others will certainly help you
<magespawn> i am off to bed all good night.
<inetpro> Kilos: let me find the logs
<Kilos> ok if someone does the internet stuff then i will give it a go if kb or maia arent here next monday
<Kilos> but i will mail them and push for one of them to be here
<inetpro> Kilos: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-07-18-17-35-25.html
<Kilos> ok i wget that
<Kilos> ty inetpro i will look at that when i offline
<inetpro> Kilos: actually that was not the last one
<inetpro> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2011-09-20-17-33-53.txt
<inetpro> you can see other logs at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/
<Kilos> i cant go look inetpro . browsers too data hungry
<inetpro> Kilos: use lynx, links or elinks
<Kilos> wget works for me
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> cant copy paste from elinks
<nuvolari> Kilos: pong
<nuvolari> hi naand oom
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<Kilos> jy moes kom stoel wees het vanaand
<Kilos> engilse stoel
<Kilos> engelse
<nuvolari> wha :-/ been busy
<nuvolari> and my parent's last night here
<nuvolari> so spent the time with them
<Kilos> ok you forgiven but next monday evening hey?
<nuvolari> sure!
<nuvolari> I'll know to prepare then :>
<Kilos> dankie seun
<nuvolari> and monday's are open \o/
<Kilos> yay
 * nuvolari sit 'n reminder op
<Kilos> en ek het die weenie gepos ook maar ek dink hy jol te lekker in die kaap
<nuvolari> hehe
<nuvolari> Kilos: hy het laat weet oom, hy is nie in touch met die net op die stadium nie
<nuvolari> ek't net so flugtig gesien
<Kilos> hy het n usb modem so hy moet n plan maak
<Kilos> ek sal hom môre hier van as hy by die kaffee is
<nuvolari> :'( nou sit ek weer hier man alleen in die kzn-ubuntu-land 
<nuvolari> *sug*
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom, het Tara weer iets gehoor al?
<Kilos> sy het n video of lied gemaak vir VOICE aus
<Kilos> hulle sluit eers sondag ek dink
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF7PFIAZswQ
<Kilos> ek dink dis wat sy by die huis opgeneem het vir haar audisie
<Kilos> xfactor sal sy moet wag tot volgende jaar wanneer sy n visa kan kry
<Kilos> maar xfactor het gese sy kan inkom as een van die laaste ses vrouens
<Symmetria> ullo!
 * Symmetria grins, you gotta love doctors sometimes
<Kilos> sonder die eerste drie rondes
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
 * Symmetria is so high right now from the meds his doc told him to take 
 * nuvolari push Symmetria into the pool since he won't notice
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> hahaha 
<Symmetria> doctor told me I needed to relax and sleep 
<nuvolari> then go sleep, relax in your dreamz :P
<nuvolari> dream 'bout your next beamer
<Symmetria> hahaha dude in about 10 minutes IM gonna pass out and not wake up for a day or 2 :P
<Symmetria> I'm on an insanely high dose of valium :P
<nuvolari> you're welcome
<Symmetria> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiU8GPlsZqE
<Symmetria> HAHAHAHAHHA
<Symmetria> thats hilarious
<Kilos> nuvolari, het jy gekyk?
<nuvolari> byt vas oom Kilos, gaan nou
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, kan ek haar trou?
<Kilos> was dit goed?
<Symmetria> dont marry anyone :P you will lose half and be consigned to a life of misery with no sex
<superfly> Kilos, oom, ek het hulp nodig - wat weet jy van wasmasjiene?
<Kilos> wat doen dit nie superfly 
<superfly> Symmetria: and you're an expert on this because you're married, right?
<Kilos> nothing is better than a happy marriage
<superfly> Kilos: die water gaan in die een pyp, en reg uit die ander...
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit was oom! jinne, sonder begeleiding, so 'n mooi stem
<Symmetria> superfly heh, no, I was engaged once, and haha Im not one to talk, since Im probably about to be again :P
<Kilos> sounds like the pump is not switching off superfly 
<superfly> Symmetria: well, I'm no expert, since I've only been married for 4 years, but I'll tell you this much, you're dead wrong.
<Kilos> superfly, open back cover and you will see the pump
<Kilos> its smallish with 2 pipes into it
<Kilos> the inlet most likely has something that was left in pockets there and its blocking the pump from switching off
<Kilos> is dit ook groot data ding nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit is nie so groot nie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> minder as 2 minute
<Kilos> nee wat los maar seun
<nuvolari> Kilos: 7.36Mb oom
<superfly> Kilos: could it have been bumped too much in the move?
<Kilos> dis 3 dae se data
<Kilos> maybe something that was loose in the pipes has bumped down to the pumps inlet superfly 
<superfly> Thanks oom, you're a great help.
<Kilos> have found coins and all kinda funny things in there like pins etc
<Kilos> hope you find something
<Kilos> when you find nothing you gotta start worrying
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy sal moet daar gaan bly
 * inetpro gaan vandag vroeg slaap
<Kilos> goeie plan inetpro lekker slaap
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi Kilos , all
<inetpro> Kilos: selle daar, dankie
<inetpro> gnight everyone
<superfly> Hi nlsthzn 
<superfly> Good night inetpro
<nlsthzn> Hello superfly ... night inetpro 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, meeting next monday at 1930 hey
<nlsthzn> Kilos, thanks for the update... hopefully I am online closer to the date for another reminder :p
<Kilos> you  2 hours ahead hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Yup
<nuvolari> Kilos: waar bly oom?
<superfly> Nag, almal!
<Kilos> wes van pretria nuvolari 
<Kilos> nag superfly lekker slaap
<Kilos> superfly, 
<nuvolari> wag, ek is lost, hoekom daar bly oom?
<nuvolari> night superfly 
<Kilos> there might be a sensor as well near the pump that tells it when  it has enough water in , there could be a pin or something jamminmg that too
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> o skuus man
<nlsthzn> night superfly 
<Kilos> ek antwoord jou vraag om met tara te trou
<nuvolari> but why pretoria oom?
<nuvolari> ek dag sy bly in aussie country
<Kilos> ja ek het geslaap en gese waar bly ek
<Kilos> sy is in melbourne victoria
<Kilos> ek is half aan die slaap ook hier
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow again
<tumbleweed> Owkkuri: was this what you hit earlier? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/876829
<Owkkuri> tumbleweed: seems like it, just eth0 was on dhcp
<tumbleweed> Owkkuri: oneiric?
<Owkkuri> got fed up and let NM manage the interface
<Owkkuri> aye, oneric
<tumbleweed> yup, that's probably it then
<Owkkuri> NM works for now
<tumbleweed> blame for it is busy being apportioned in #ubuntu-devel
<Owkkuri> \o/
<Owkkuri> cheers for the help tumbleweed :)
<tumbleweed> Owkkuri: now you just need to wait for stgraber to fix it
<Owkkuri> on his own time 
<tumbleweed> I think it's still work hours in canada (unless he's still in london)
<tumbleweed> oh right, said it's his day off. /me stops assuming
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-18
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> morning inetpro!
<inetpro> heh superfly
<magespawn> morning all
<nlsthzn> o/
<inetpro> good morning magespawn & nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> \o
<inetpro> good morning dLimit
<dLimit> inetpro, Howzit
<dLimit> Haven't been here in a long time
<inetpro> dLimit: how long?
<dLimit> Over a year I guess
<dLimit> Or maybe a little less
<inetpro> dLimit: welcome back 
<dLimit> Thanks inetpro 
<dLimit> How are you doing?
<inetpro> dLimit: I'm good and yourself?
<inetpro> dLimit: and what brings you back here if I may ask?
<dLimit> Am good thanks. Just wanted to see some old faces/nicknames lol
<magespawn> and maybe some new ones
<Kilos> hiya Esquire 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> morning all
<Esquire> Kilos, Hi! Thanks =) How are you?
<Kilos> well ty and you? where you been so long
<Esquire> Working lol.. well still am 
<Kilos> not day and night. we thought you deserted the ship
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Esquire> Kinda day and night.. 3 nights a week at mah band and every other night studying
<Kilos> ah i see , morning maiatoday 
<Kilos> hows the studying going girl
<Kilos> hope well
<Esquire> Cheers yawl
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> yeah getting there
<who_da_fly> meh. something funny with our internet
<who_da_fly> hi Kilos, maiatoday
<Kilos> hi who_da_fly 
<Kilos> hope you won with machine
<maiatoday> hi who_da_fly
<who_da_fly> Kilos: the washing machine? no, I haven't looked at it yet, I'll look this evening
 * who_da_fly is starting to feel like a real "Dad", fixing doors and washing machines and things
<who_da_fly> yo zeref
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<superfly> yay! it looks like my internet is back
<nuvolari> o/ mornings :>
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> how's you be doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> bbl
<Patriot7912> Good morning to everyone
<Patriot7912> I really need some help with samba and ubuntu 10.04
<Patriot7912>  Ok this is the problem that i am pulling my hair out
<Patriot7912> I have installed Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS
<Patriot7912> I am setting up the server for domain logons
<Patriot7912> Everything is going 100%, until i want to add a Windows 7 machine
<Patriot7912> The windows 7 machine logs on to the domain 100%
<Patriot7912> Untill i restart then the windows 7 machine says can't find the domain
<Patriot7912> I also applied the windows 7 registry settings etc
<Patriot7912> But no luck at all
<tumbleweed> sorry, I last did this kind of thing a long time before Windows 7. Have you checked the samba manual for hints?
<Patriot7912> Hi tumbleweed i have tried the manual for hints etc but no luck at all
<Patriot7912> This is my 7th time to re-install the server.....lol
<tumbleweed> reinstalling is never the answer :/
<Patriot7912> My current linux system that is running is a Fedora Core 3 server and it runs flawless with all the windows xp machine, getting windows 7 machine now and that is the reason for installing Ubuntu now
<Patriot7912> Agreed reinstalling the server is not the answer
<tumbleweed> fedora core 3 has been out of support for a long time, yes it makes sense to try ubuntu
<tumbleweed> err move to a distor with longer support cycle
<Patriot7912> Yup, i guess like Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> um, I'd try #ubuntu-server, or the samba mailing list, or clug-tech http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Main_Page
<Patriot7912> Thanks tumbleweed i am in that channel as well and hope i can get it sorted
<Patriot7912> Do you perhaps know of support people in South africa that can actually come out to my company?
<magespawn> Patriot7912 what version of windows 7 are you using?
<Patriot7912> Windows 7 Pro magespwan
<Patriot7912> *magespawn
<magespawn> that should be able to do it. you can also try this site http://www.servercircle.com/
<magespawn> what is the exact error code? can you copy and paste?
<Patriot7912> megaspawn there is not really an error code
<Patriot7912> Windows 7 machine only give an error of domain could not be found
<magespawn> i am guessing here but the registry entry does it stay to what you put in or does it default back to the original settings?
<magespawn> what version of samba are you running>
<magespawn> ?
<tumbleweed> are you sure that simply doesn't mean that it can't find the domain?
<Patriot7912> no problem megaspawn thanks well anything is beter than nothing :)
<Patriot7912> As far as i can see everything in the registry stay as i have changed it
<Patriot7912> Current Samba version is 3.4.7
<magespawn> Sorry Patriot7912. Symmetria would probable be able to help. maybe leave a message for him.
<Patriot7912> Thanks magespawn will do thath
<magespawn> in the mean time i will see what i can find
<Patriot7912> Thanks much appreciated
<Patriot7912> I just had a look in the event log for windows 7
<Patriot7912> The following came up
<Patriot7912> "The computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain xxx
<superfly> Patriot7912: which version of Samba are you running
<superfly> oh, looks like Outsider has already asked you that
<magespawn> who is Outsider superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: he's in #clug on Atrum, where Patriot7912 has also been asking questions
<magespawn> that was wierd, i asked the same thing superfly
<magespawn> forums.techarena.in/windows-server-help/752287.htm
<magespawn> blogs.msdn.com/b/...pc.../the-domain-controller-dilemma.aspx?...2
<magespawn> www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Microsoft.../Q_21637699.html
<magespawn> Patriot7912 ^^
<Patriot7912> Hi magespwan
<Patriot7912> I have tried to put the windows 7 machine back into a workgroup and rejoined also to no avail
<Patriot7912> Unless my smb.conf is not correct
<Kilos> hi Patriot7912 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> Patriot7912, still looking?
<Kilos> ah youve met
<Patriot7912> Hey thanks guys
<Kilos> Patriot7912, you new here?
<Patriot7912> Hey Kilos yes i am new
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Patriot7912> And struggling my "arse" off
<Patriot7912> :)
<Patriot7912> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> lo Guest0518 
<Kilos> struggling with?
<Patriot7912> samba and windows 7
<Kilos> lol why you using win7
<Patriot7912> Hmmmmm good question
<Patriot7912> But it is loaded onto the machine, and i need to connect to the domain
<Kilos> dont you use ubuntu?
<Kilos> eish
<Patriot7912> Yes i use ubuntu for the server
<Kilos> ah
<Patriot7912> But the rest of the machines are windows xp machines and one windows 7 machine
<Patriot7912> My previous linux server is a Fedora Core 3 server with domain logons and mail
<Patriot7912> And because there are no more support for fedora i am trying to setup the same with ubuntu
<Patriot7912> But no luck so far
<Kilos> which ubuntu release
<Patriot7912> 10.04
<Patriot7912> Samba 3.4.7
<Kilos> so where are you getting the prob, setting up samba or win7
<Patriot7912> Kilos well all seems fine when setting up samba etc, from windows 7 i log on to the domain
<Patriot7912> everything is fine there it gives you the message "Welcome to the xxxx domain"
<Patriot7912> Then you need to restart windows 7
<Patriot7912> After the restart
<Patriot7912> You press ctrl alt del and you put in your username and password
<Patriot7912> the i get the following error message
<Patriot7912> "There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon requst"
<Kilos> eish
<Patriot7912> If i have a look into the event viewer on windows
<Patriot7912> i get the following
<Patriot7912> "This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a domain controller in domain xxxx"
<Patriot7912> "This may lead to authentication problems"
<Kilos> yet the xp machines work?
<Patriot7912> Nope i have tried to connect to the new server with a xp machine aswell but no luck
<Kilos> i dont think one can get much windows help here. i think everyone uses linux
<Kilos> what does google say\
<Patriot7912> Nothing so far
<Patriot7912> Yup google is my friend but no luck so far
<Kilos> http://superuser.com/questions/315737/how-to-graphical-remote-control-an-ubuntu-server
<Kilos> google not my friend
<Patriot7912> lol
<Kilos> wastes my data with the hundreds of choices
<Patriot7912> Yup and if you can just get the right awnser
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> have you checked this one
<Kilos> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<Patriot7912> let me check
<Kilos> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<Kilos> good luck. normally i advise peeps to remove windows
<Patriot7912> I would like to go over to ubuntu client for the machine but all the rest are using windows
<Patriot7912> I guess i can do that but i am just worried about all the mail that is on microsoft
<Kilos> what mail
<Kilos> i use evolution in maverick
<Patriot7912> I need to transfer al my mail which is currently in Microsoft Outlook
<Patriot7912> And then there is some windows programs that won't work on linux
<Kilos> is it not still at the mail servers
<Patriot7912> Nope, i have my own internal and external mail server in house
<Kilos> thats the nice part of ubuntu, someone will find a way to make it work
<Kilos> oh
<zeref> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<zeref> hate it when they shape the net
<zeref> hi kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Patriot7912> Hmmmmm and the rest of the programs that is only windows bound?
<zeref> now cant google to find out why peeps cant connect to my hub
<Kilos> zeref, ask maaz to google for you
<zeref> Patriot7912: what kind of windows programs
<Kilos> then you get 4 choices not hundreds
<zeref> but i'll still not be able to go in
<Kilos> Patriot7912, what programs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i too slow
<Kilos> i thought it was only ms games that ubuntu wasnt hot on
<Kilos> eish zeref that sucks
<zeref> indeed, they do connect but it takes a long time
<Kilos> like gprs. 6kB/s on a good day
<Patriot7912> brb will tell you now
<zeref> nah, it's a local netnet
<zeref> *network
<zeref> res
<zeref> wireless
<Kilos> zeref, makes me think back to when i installed karmic. 35 mins to install and 8 hours to update
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> so who is shaping it there?
<zeref> our isp
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<zeref> so will only find solution tonights
<Kilos> thats one of the varsities hey
<zeref> nah, the res i'm in is not part of any varsity
<Kilos> ah so who provides the connection
<Kilos> speak to them
<Kilos> or is everyone video chatting on fb in the area
<superfly> zeref: what shaping?
<superfly> shaping usually only affects P2P traffic
<superfly> I have a semi-shaped account at home, and I don't experience any problems
<zeref> meh, takes for ever to connect even to googole
<superfly> that's weird
<zeref> even during the evening, peeps take long to connect to the hub
<Kilos> so zeref you guys all connect wirelessly to a router in the res or to a wireless antenna somewhere in the area
<Kilos> i dunno if routers can be governed
<Patriot7912> Hi Kilos i tried the links that you posted and nope still no luck
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is there one machine that doesnt work much
<Patriot7912> Yes i guess so
<Kilos> if you got time install ubuntu on it and see if you still got probs connecting
<Patriot7912> ok
<Kilos> with ubuntu there will be someone here that can help you better
<Kilos> what ubuntu have you got?
<superfly> Patriot7912: have you tried the Samba mailinglists?
<Patriot7912> 10.04
<Patriot7912> Well i tried on the samba channel so far no luck
<Kilos> listen to superfly he knows better
<Kilos> not many channels are helpful
<Patriot7912> Yeah i have seen they not very friendly and helpfull
<Patriot7912> I think it has to do with a trust relationship between windows7 and samba
<Kilos> yeah authentication
<Kilos> nothing likes windows
<Patriot7912> If i may say
<superfly> Patriot7912: if people don't seem to be friendly or helpful, it's usually cause you haven't explained your problem sufficiently, though there are times when they are genuinely being jerks ;-)
<Patriot7912> Agreed superfly
<Patriot7912> Superfly
<Patriot7912> When i go to user accounts to add the user for administrative privilges
<superfly> Patriot7912: I don't know anything about Windows, don't ask me Windows questions
<Patriot7912> Ok no probs
<Kilos> see why i say install ubuntu
<Patriot7912> lol ok
<Kilos> sorry i am very  biased
<Patriot7912> No sure agree
<superfly> Patriot7912: I work in a Linux-only environment, I don't have any expertise with other operating systems
<Patriot7912> Sure i do understand superfly
<superfly> Just explaining why I can't help :-)
<Patriot7912> Sure
<Kilos> Patriot7912, if you got 8 machines that cant work i think it is logical to get one going even if you need to install ubuntu just to get going
<Kilos> you can always transfer mails etc by flash drives id need be
<Kilos> also maybe with the ubuntu machine you can control permissions
<Kilos> superfly, is a server seen as another drive on your pc?
<Patriot7912> Agreed if i don't get it right then i am going to install Ubuntu Client on the new machine
<superfly> Kilos: it depends, but generall no
<superfly> *generally
<Kilos> oh so you cant chown the thing
<Kilos> or chroot
<superfly> (on my computers)
<Kilos> yeah how do you tell your server who is the boss
<Kilos> no right click permissions kinda thing
<Patriot7912> Kilos i would load ubuntu client, can i run Pastel accounting on it?
<Kilos> Maaz, google pastel accounting for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Five accounting apps for Linux : Tectonic - The Source for Open ..." http://tectonic.co.za/?p=3475 :: "will Pastel accounting work on Ubuntu os - Launchpad Answers" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+question/74884 :: "[ubuntu] Got a shot to set up my first OSS network (mostly), but ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763553.html :: "Accounting software, payroll software, ERP and business ..." http://
<Kilos> Patriot7912,  we have Maaz  who helps google etc
<Kilos> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+question/74884
<Patriot7912> I did see, it is actually very nice
<Kilos> look at that one
<Kilos> he makes coffee too
<Patriot7912> lol
<Patriot7912> Hmmmmm it does not seem like it will
<Kilos> there must be an alternative
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu alternative to pastel accounting
<Maaz> Kilos: "will Pastel accounting work on Ubuntu os - Launchpad Answers" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+question/74884 :: "ListOfOpenSourcePrograms - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoopList/ :: "GnuCash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnuCash :: "OpenERP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenERP :: "Five accounting apps for Linux : T
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, google pastel accounting replacement for linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "will Pastel accounting work on Ubuntu os - Launchpad Answers" https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/+question/74884 :: "Upgrade time: Windows Server 2008 64 bit and Pastel" http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/197953-Upgrade-time-Windows-Server-2008-64-bit-and-Pastel :: "OpenERP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenERP :: "Five accounting apps for Linux : Tectonic - The Source for
<Kilos> double eish
<Kilos> Maaz, google 5 accounting apps for linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "Five accounting apps for Linux : Tectonic - The Source for Open ..." http://tectonic.co.za/?p=3475 :: "Free Accounting Software | GnuCash" http://www.gnucash.org/ :: "Accounting & Business Software | Free Web-Based NolaPro" http://www.nolapro.com/ :: "Comparison of accounting software - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_accounting_software :: "5 Free Financial Software Alternatives To Quick
<Patriot7912> lol
<Kilos> haha i keep trying
<Kilos> this is bad man. all your machines are offline
<Kilos> or only with samba
<Patriot7912> Yup
<Kilos> then install 10.04 quick
<Kilos> if you have a good connection in 2 hours you will have everything working
<Kilos> you know about updating hey Patriot7912 
<Kilos> and you know how to use the terminal?
<Patriot7912> Yup
<Patriot7912> Thanks
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> most peeps i try help know more than me
<Patriot7912> LOL idon't thinks so
<Patriot7912> Is there Ubuntu guys here in South Africa, that you can pay for them to come out
<Kilos> where are you Patriot7912 
<Patriot7912> Pretoria
<Kilos> do you want them to come fix windows? or help you install ubuntu
<Kilos> there are a few guys in pta but dont know if they have time to go out
<Kilos> we can ask for you
<Patriot7912> Actually just come help me try and sort this problem out
<Patriot7912> Connecting these machines
<Kilos> have you joined our mailing lists
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Patriot7912> nope not as yet
<Patriot7912> Sorry for the stupid question how do i go by doing that
<Kilos> join and explain your prob as clearly as possible
<Kilos> go there in your browser i think
<Kilos> or mail to that address
<Kilos> i forget how i did it
<Kilos> superfly, help ^^
<superfly> eh?
<Kilos> how to join our lists please
<Kilos> i forgot how
<superfly> uh, go to lists.ubuntu.com and find our list, I think
<Patriot7912> Ok i did subscribe
<superfly> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<Patriot7912> Done
<Kilos> someone will get back to you but normally with try this or that
<Kilos> just ask there as well if there is someone in pta that can go to you
<Patriot7912> Cool will do Kilos
<Kilos> zeref, where are you
<Patriot7912> back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> what happened
<Patriot7912> LOL my pc that reboots on its own
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are you here via your browser
<Patriot7912> Nope via Mirc
<Kilos> oh mobile?
<Patriot7912> Ok i have subscribed how do i go by mailing?
<Patriot7912> Nope via pc
<zeref> Kilos: you rang?
<Kilos> zeref, where are you lad
<zeref> as in Town?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> pta?
<zeref> joburg
<Kilos> i forget who is where
<Kilos> ah
<zeref> kk
<Kilos> we looking for someone in pta thats knows how to connect windows to a ubuntu server
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> if you know someone give a shout please
<zeref> i think tumbleweed might know how to do that
<Kilos> hopefully. but he is faaaaaaar awaaay
<zeref> true
<zeref> hmmm, i'm planing on doing that soon once i get my another pc's
<zeref> kk, have to roll
<Kilos> ty zeref 
<Kilos> Patriot7912, what do you guys do?
<Patriot7912> Hey Kilos i just send a mail to the list hope it was to the correct mailing list
<Patriot7912> Kilos we are manufacturing wood chemicals
<Kilos> sorry Patriot7912 you mail your problem explained as well as possible to ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> so the accounting package is not a serious tool if ubuntu has a better one/
<Patriot7912> Yup did send it to that address
<Patriot7912> Kilos no actually i need to use pastel
<Kilos> lol as i said i am biased. would like to see all 8 machines on ubuntu
<Patriot7912> Because we are currently running that as a server and the client loaded on my machine
<Kilos> aw
<Patriot7912> So it is actually of most importance
<Kilos> oh my
<Patriot7912> And thanks for the help in all that you have done so far
<Patriot7912> What do you guys do?
<Kilos> im an old ballie
<Patriot7912> LOL ok?
<Kilos> poark off by pc when data allows
<Patriot7912> Ah
<Kilos> park
<Kilos> the other guys here are all at work all over and a few varsity students
<Patriot7912> Ah nice, a nice community
<Kilos> yeah, one happy family
<Patriot7912> Yeah i would be also very happy if i can get this rolling
<Patriot7912> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there must be a way
<Kilos> have samba not replied to you yet
<Patriot7912> Nope
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> do you like mirc
<Kilos> try xchat
<Patriot7912> You know the best is i think it must be only a small setting
<Patriot7912> Nah not really
<Kilos> http://download.cnet.com/XChat-WDK/3000-2150_4-75300337.html
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<Kilos> yeah it is finding a way of getting permission
<Kilos> authentication
<Kilos> Patriot7912, look here
<Kilos> http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-technical/200806/msg00205.html
<Patriot7912> I think i will download that
<Kilos> it comes in the repos of ubuntu
<Patriot7912> Ok will check it
<Kilos> with ubuntu you look for what you need in synaptic package manager or software centre before going online for software
<Kilos> are you on windows now
<Patriot7912> Yup
<Kilos> then get that one
<Patriot7912> Yup did just installing now
<Kilos> but do yourself a favour and install 10.04 and see what all is available
<Patriot7912> Ok will do
<Patriot7912> brb
<magespawn> Patriot7912, just been reading the conversation, for pastel there mypastel online as well
<Patriot7912> Ok let me go have a look, magespawn
<Patriot7912> brb just going to smoke
<Kilos> yay magespawn welcome
<magespawn> kilos did i miss something?
<Kilos> magespawn, how we get win pcs to connect to ubuntu10.04 samba server
<magespawn> i am not sure i was talking to Patriot7912  this morning already
<Kilos> must be same guy
<Patriot7912> Yup yup me and mage spoke this morning and he also tried to help me
<Kilos> Patriot7912, you got an answer in the mail
<Kilos> celeste
<Kilos> ask her to join ubuntu-za in irc
<Kilos> someone else had a samba prob here a little while ago too
<Patriot7912> Ok must i speak to celeste?
<Patriot7912> brb
<Kilos> well she says she can help you. mail her direct she says
<Kilos> k
<Patriot7912> Ok will certainly do
<Patriot7912> I did not receive a mail back from her
<Patriot7912> Or from the mail list
<nuvolari> anyone with OMA DD knowledge around?
<nuvolari> drubin: *cough* ^^
<Patriot7912> If somebody replies on the mail list would the mail be send to my e-mail addy?
<drubin> OMA DD?
<Kilos> yes Patriot7912  it should be by you
<Kilos> what did you mail her from?
<Patriot7912> Kilos nothing as yet
<Patriot7912> But i am going to send the mail to her
<nuvolari> drubin: Open Mobile Alliance Download Descriptor
<Kilos> something wrong by you
<Patriot7912> Can you login to the mail list to reply to people?
<drubin> nuvolari: good luck getting hones to support that
<magespawn> Patriot7912 you can reply to the email for the list and i think there is way to send to an individual 
<magespawn> hi kilos back again
<Kilos> he doesnt even get her reply from the list
<Kilos> outlook and winsucks
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi SubOracle 
<Kilos> just when i think the channel is gonna grow its windows peeps
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> Kilos the change will come
<Kilos> i hope so magespawn 
<Kilos> i think we need to help them where we can but still kinda hint that ubuntu can do this and that better
<Kilos> hi Esquire 
<Esquire> Kilos, greets
<magespawn> Kilos there are sometimes when you have to use windows. like internet banking.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> that sucks
<Esquire> Everyone needs windows as longs as they are permanently shut..
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> and the irony of that is the banks internal software all runs on linux
<Kilos> yeah crazy hey
<Kilos> hi pike
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> now you see him now you dont
<magespawn> later all, Kilos
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Esquire> Farewell magespawn 
<magespawn> evening all
<nlsthzn> o/
<magespawn> anybody use scribus?
<superfly> magespawn: Just a little
<Kilos> lo magespawn nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi Barco_  nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> you well noere ahab
<Kilos> boere
<nlsthzn> :) OK thanks and you?
<Kilos> good ty
 * nlsthzn goes to loko busy @ work... cheers for eers
<nlsthzn> *look
<Kilos> chow now
<Kilos> lol
<Barco_> Hi Kilos!
<Kilos> well ty Barco_  and you?
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-19
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: hoe goes it?
<inetpro> how*
<superfly> inetpro: sjoe, hectic, but OK thanks
<superfly> and you?
<inetpro> superfly: same here thanks :-)
<magespawn> morning all
<superfly> Decided to join us for real, magespawn? ;-)
<magespawn> this time yes the first was on the phone
<magespawn> thought maybe you guys would miss me if i did not come back
<magespawn> on another note i have found a way to indicate sarcasm
<magespawn> *sarcasm font*
<sakhi> morning
<Patriot7912> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Patriot7912> Moring Kilos
<superfly> morning sakhi, Patriot7912 and Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> oom Kilos, I found out what was wrong with the washing machine
<Kilos> hi Patriot7912 whats news
<Kilos> what was it superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: nothing.
<Patriot7912> Morning superfly
<Kilos> huh
<Patriot7912> Nothing much Kilos
<sakhi> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<sakhi> there was nothing wrong with the washing machine?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weird
<sakhi> it was not even on standby?
<superfly> Kilos: I had the outlet pipe lying on the floor, and washing machines use siphoning for their water movement
<superfly> Kilos: so as soon as I lifted the pipe up, no more water ran out
<superfly> sakhi: nothing wrong
<Kilos> lol so gravity fed it out
<Kilos> hee hee
<superfly> just ignorance on my part :-)
<Kilos> im happy it was something so simple
<Kilos> geeks dont think of those things till the floor is wet
<Kilos> normally women do though because you messing their floors
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Patriot7912, so we still gotta get samba working
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Kilos> methinks it was sakhi said the prob most likely in the .conf file
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Patriot7912> Yup Kilos we need to but i did speak to Celeste, and we are going to work on that today
<Kilos> great she seems to know what the prob was
<Kilos> is
<Kilos> did you get to see her mail at least?
<Kilos> Patriot7912, keep a record of how you fix it and you can help the next person with the same problem
<superfly> blog!
<superfly> I always blog about my problems and their solutions
<superfly> helps me remember :-)
<Patriot7912> Will certainly do
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i must start again i suppose
<Patriot7912> Yes, i did see her mail
<Kilos> good
<Patriot7912> But the mail did not get to my inbox, i need to look at the archive to see the mail
<Kilos> outlook
<Patriot7912> There were another person aswell that made a suggestion, but i can't reply to him
<Kilos> why
<Patriot7912> Because the mail is on the webpage archive
<Kilos> then just send him a new one if celeste doesnt win
<Patriot7912> No agreed, but i just wanted to inform him that i have tried the registry thing
<Kilos> i didnt get that one
<Patriot7912> Sorry Kilos
<Kilos> why?
<Patriot7912> That you didn't get that one
<Kilos> oh , not a prob
<Kilos> windows registry is a pain i remember
<Patriot7912> Yeah
<Kilos> there is quite a good tool for that called Ccleaner
<Kilos> and was free as well last month i think when i had to fix my sisters xp
<Kilos> http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download
<Patriot7912> Yeah used CCleaner works good
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kilos> thinking back i have done the same when moving superfly dont feel bad
<Kilos> remember trying to vacuum carpets dry
<Patriot7912> How would i know which authenticating mechanism is used for samba is it LDAP, kerbious active directory?
<Kilos> http://www.openldap.org/lists/openldap-technical/200806/msg00205.html
<Kilos> hope that helps
<superfly> Patriot7912: LDAP is just a directory, Kerberos is the authentication
<superfly> Patriot7912: ActiveDirectory is Microsoft's implementation of LDAP+Kerberos
<magespawn> superfly, you going to blog about the washing machine?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> hey magespawn well spotted
<magespawn> guys i have to go do a transfer, let me know if can help with the server or the washing machine.
<superfly> magespawn: most likely, but not now
<magespawn> i'll probable be more help with the washing machine than the server anyways.
<Kilos> cheeky
<magespawn> Kilos, who me or superfly?
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> you man he was feeling bad enough about the wet floor
<Kilos> now you rubbing salt in raw wounds
<superfly> What wet floor? My floor wasn't wet - I'm a little more intelligent than that :-P
 * superfly is just *really* busy at work
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> ha thought i had said something wrong for a second.
<nuvolari> eh? what does LDAP have to do with superfly's washing machine?
<nuvolari> oh wait, I need to read some more :P
<Patriot7912> Thanks Superfly, why i am asking is because i am just trying to find out which one i am using in samba
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> big storm starting here
<Kilos> ya magie
<magespawn> hi kilos
<magespawn> powe failure
<magespawn> power
<Kilos> no needed to sleep some
<magespawn> no me for a change
<Kilos> but looks like power will go soon too
<magespawn> you need to sleep?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i thought you where a bot
<Kilos> yeah when head thumps i go let the goblins thump it back
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> wake up with the key impressions on the side of your face
<Kilos> no man bed right behind me
<Kilos> hope you all behaved today
<Kilos> Patriot7912, did you win with celeste
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Patriot7912> Ummmmm not as yet she wasn't online as yet
<magespawn> does Maaz just make you coffee now?
<Kilos> no i asked at 15.46
<Kilos> Patriot7912,  is she coming here??
<Patriot7912> Not as yet
<Kilos> never seen her here before. she is one of the mail peeps
<Kilos> mail her again
<Kilos> she will most likely mail you instructions
<Kilos> explain to her nicely how to get on here
<Kilos> tell her install xchat as well
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kilos Stirs
<Patriot7912> lol
<Patriot7912> No we chatting on skype
<Kilos> aw thats no fair
<Kilos> grrr
<zeref> pew pew
<magespawn> later all.
<Kilos> yay,    power has returned
<zeref> load shedding
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> no whenever it storms here power cuts
<zeref> fail electricity grid :P
<inetpro> good evening 
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> barco__, still no news?
 * inetpro had a bit of fun driving with the scooter in a hail storm
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> heh Kilos, at least it was only for about 2km 
<Kilos> you gotta be careful after a while of no rain the newly wet rodes kinda slippery
<inetpro> I noticed the weather earlier and scrambled to get home before the big rains came
<Kilos> roads
<Kilos> we had about 15mm only
<Kilos> lotsa donner bliksem
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<nlsthzn> Thanks inetpro ... and hello 
<Kilos> lo neelsie
<nlsthzn> Haha
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's raining again here
<zeref> lol, i lost one of my shoes
<inetpro> zeref: how do you do that? :-)
<zeref> found it
<zeref> in my computer case
<nlsthzn> lol
<zeref> :-)
<zeref> http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/YourStory/Photo-of-the-day-October-19-20111019
<zeref> o0o0
 * inetpro wishes the impossible to happen
<inetpro> Vodacom should just wake up
<inetpro> and so should all the other competitors
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> lets start our own
<zeref> employ geeks, netowrk will be supe l33t
<zeref> *super
<Kilos> can i come mnage all the geeks
<Kilos> see they behave
<zeref> ya
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> barco__, ping
<Kilos> it sucks when you love ubuntu but have to use winsucks at work
<Kilos> ian coming just now
<zeref> boot from usb, or cd
<Kilos> he wants to know how to install kubuntu in a virtual drive in works lappy\
 * inetpro 's signal varies between -87 to -105 dBm
<Kilos> inetpro, how are you measuring that signal
<inetpro> packet losses are as high as 97%
<Kilos> wow thats bad
<Kilos> from vodacom?
<inetpro> Kilos: I have mobile signal widget installed on me droid
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, VC
<Wolfeyes> lovely
<Kilos> oh not the pc
<Kilos> nm shows signal in %
<Wolfeyes> I still rememeber how to get here
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: wb
<Wolfeyes> Evening everyone
<Wolfeyes> Heya inetpro 
<Kilos> fone shows full 5 bar signal but voda cuts it to 70% or less
<Kilos> hey wolf
<Wolfeyes> ty inetpro 
<Wolfeyes> yeh los
<Wolfeyes> :-)
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> zeref, Wolfeyes is my brat
<Wolfeyes> NodZ
<zeref> LOL
<Wolfeyes> :-
<Wolfeyes> :-P
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously ICMP is low priority so I guess that the 97% of mine is not accurate
<Kilos> inetpro, he wants to know the lpi course kb is doing will work on a kubuntu server
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> but I have a very irritating delay when I work on me servers at the office
<Kilos> are you using kubuntu servers inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> kubuntu is not for servers
<inetpro> just for desktop
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Kilos: but I have some Ubuntu servers
<Kilos> you reading Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> Yes Sir 
<inetpro> what's up with kubuntu Wolfeyes?
<Kilos> also superfly is running a 11.10 server
<Wolfeyes> What do you mean "what is up?"
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: you don't run a server with a GUI interface
<Wolfeyes> ah
<inetpro> GUI is for weenies
<Wolfeyes> i dont use any at the moment...
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: ok
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: you planning on running some server?
<Wolfeyes> But I want to start studying it again in order to set up a server
<Wolfeyes> Nods
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: download the Ubuntu Server ISO
<Wolfeyes> My computer with ubuntu was taken away from me for a time period
<Wolfeyes> ok
<Wolfeyes> Next question...
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: but be warned, when you install that it does not install a gui at all
<inetpro> which is a very good thing
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: question?
<Wolfeyes> Ok now the rest of you guys please don't freak out. Can I install it alongside windows , or does it have to be on it's own? (Only for learning purposes)
<Wolfeyes> the serer will be linux only (of course)
<Wolfeyes> Or even in a virtual drive...?
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, tell that you would like to install ubuntu servers for work but want to learn about how to work a server before switching over work servers
<superfly> Wolfeyes: VirtualBox, if you have the RAM
<Wolfeyes> Correct.
<Kilos> dont expect people to know what you plan for the future
<Wolfeyes> Let me check.
<Wolfeyes> I have enough ram thank you.
<Wolfeyes> inetpro I have a laptop (emphasis on the lap) from work I am working on, but need the windows to complete work on.
<Kilos> grr dont say enough man give megs
<Wolfeyes> 4G
<Wolfeyes> I didn' t want to brag...
<Wolfeyes> Anyway...
<Kilos> thats not bragging its supplying needed info
<zeref> dualboot?
<inetpro> nothing wrong with learning the basics in a VM
<Wolfeyes> So I want to  use the laptop to study about linux servers whilst working, until I can set up the server at work.
<Wolfeyes> VM?
<zeref> Wolfeys, what would be optimal is to setup a sever at home (using old comp)
<Kilos> virtual machine
<zeref> then play around like that
<Wolfeyes> Ok
<Wolfeyes> but I don't have the required ram for that.
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> nee man
<Wolfeyes> Only have 512m in a desktop
<Kilos> you have enough ram on home pc to run a server
<Kilos> theres no graphics
<Wolfeyes> It battled to work with kubuntu
<zeref> Wolfeyes: that should be ok for a startup server
<Wolfeyes> or it could have been the gigabyte mb
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: I just replaced a server that was running on 256MB RAM for almost 10 years
<Wolfeyes> brb just googling virtualbox
<Wolfeyes> ooo
<Wolfeyes> ok then it is the mb
<Kilos> http://mikesmithers.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/installing-ubuntu-in-virtualbox-on-a-windows-7-host/
<Kilos> http://www.hanselman.com/blog/InstallingUbuntu104LTSOnWindowsVirtualPCOnWindows7.aspx
<inetpro> GUI needs lots of RAM and kubuntu is not known for using little RAM
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, ^^
<Kilos> inetpro, how do you see whats happening in a server if there is no graphics
<Kilos> everything cli?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> no xchat or nothing?
<superfly> inetpro: I still have a server with 128 megs of RAM... a P2 350MHz
<inetpro> much faster and much more efficient
<Kilos> yeah but then you need all the commans at your fingertips
<Kilos> hehe you moved your mouse, windows needs to restart
<inetpro> I know guys at SITA who ran mail gateways for the whole of government on a 486 for many years
<superfly> Wolfeyes: I still have a server with 128 megs of RAM, a P2 350MHz :-D
<Kilos> superfly, what size drive do you need inna server
<inetpro> Kilos: all depends on what you need it for
<Kilos> i am totally lost as to what they are used for
<Kilos> i have 2 spare p3's
<superfly> Kilos: I have a 6gig drive in it
<Kilos> but small drives only
<superfly> or a 20gig, I can't remember
<zeref> Kilos: gief
<Kilos> ok superfly and what do you use it for
<zeref> plox
<Kilos> zeref, huh
<zeref> donate one xD
<inetpro> Kilos: could be a database server, file server, mail server, print server, web server, or many other services
<Kilos> come fetch
<superfly> Kilos: it controls my network at home... it hands out IP addresses to all the other computers, sets up my internal domain names, and controls access to and from the Internet
<Kilos> i dont understand having a mail server when there is gmail out there
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... talking about that
<Kilos> oh so i could run my p4 through a p3 server?
 * inetpro is looking for a solution at school
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<inetpro> want to run a local mail server for teachers
<inetpro> Kilos: gmail needs internet access all the time
<Kilos> unless you use evolution?
<Kilos> are you talking about storing all mail on your server
<inetpro> Kilos: if you have a number of users on a local network you don't want all traffic to travel out and in again
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so your home server will do what gmail does for me
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> ok but will need a large drive to store a bunch of peeps mail then
<Kilos> superfly, can i bug you when you get time at work for oneiric server too please
<inetpro> Kilos: well you have to start somewhere and the measure the utilisation
<inetpro> then measure*
<superfly> Kilos: you want me to send you the server ISO too?
<Kilos> please superfly 
<superfly> sure
<Kilos> ty sir
<superfly> I already have it :-)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i know you got it working there. arte there also updates every week
<Kilos> are
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know, I actually don't update my servers all that often... I should
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: but generally there are less updates
<superfly> because you're running less software
<Wolfeyes> grrrr
<Kilos> lol blame vodacom not win7
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> so when i install server on a p3 i gonna have the samba probs?
<Kilos> or do they only come with win peeps to linux
<inetpro> Kilos: only if you want
<Kilos> eish nee man
<Kilos> ubuntu is supposed to just work
<inetpro> samba is just another package that you choose to install or not
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and you could even install it on your desktop machine
<Kilos> if the server works without it why do peeps then install samba as well
<Kilos> what the server or samba
 * Kilos scared of samba
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> most if not all server apps could run on your desktop, but it's not advisable for a dedicated production environment
<inetpro> Kilos: samba is typically used to set up shared printers for windows machines
<inetpro> or shared network drives
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so default ubuntu server can work without it
<Wolfeyes> Interesting
<inetpro> you can even brainwash your linux machine and make it think that it is a full blown windows primary domain controller
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: of course
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: but there are some relative cheap pre-configured solutions for that
<inetpro> and they mostly use samba
<Kilos> does one of you have the link for oneiric repos please
<Kilos> the wolf gonna be downloading at work till dark time
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked
<Wolfeyes> How do you mean, preconfigured? And for what exactly?
<Wolfeyes> :-P
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: see http://www.shopbot.co.za/pp-seagate-blackarmor-nas-440-8tb-prices-204207.html
<inetpro> or just http://www.shopbot.co.za/nas-storage/networking/south-africa/691
<Wolfeyes> I'm a little lost now...
<Wolfeyes> Why you showing me servers for sale please?
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: NAS devices
<inetpro> or rather appliances
<inetpro> purpose built to make life easier
<Wolfeyes> ok
<Wolfeyes> But that is like upgrading the hardware.
<Kilos> inetpro, his company has servers but they winsucks and wants to ubuntize them when he has the knowledge
<Wolfeyes> That would be against the objective I am trying to achieve by learning.
<inetpro> Wolfeyes: sure but sometimes you have to do the maths and then you will find that it's cheaper to buy
<Wolfeyes> and what Kilos said...
<inetpro> learning is cool
<Wolfeyes> Nods
<Kilos> na its bad for the head
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks for the coffee 
<Maaz> inetpro: no problemo
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Wolfeyes> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: koffie is al koud :-)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sug
<inetpro> Maaz: rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry inetpro I only have Romany Creams today
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> I hid them away Kilos Pm me and I'll tell you where they are
<inetpro> Maaz: I don't like Romany Creams
<Maaz> inetpro: Huh?
<Kilos> hey inetpro hou jy van uie en knoffel
<Kilos> en nie bang vir bietjie werk nie
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
<Kilos> ek maak lekker koekies daarmee
<Kilos> met die groen blare
<inetpro> Kilos: yep ek laaik beide knoffel en uie
<inetpro> Kilos: maar ek is bang vir werk
<Kilos> ek weet nie wat is die afrikaanse naam vit spring onion puffs nie
<Kilos> mammie kan miskien maak
<Kilos> dis beter as grondboontjies
<inetpro> Kilos: ek grap net, watse werk wil jy nou vir my gee?
<Kilos> ek sal my resep paste
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha
<Wolfeyes> Hy drink hom soe...
<Kilos> wag ek vra sus
<inetpro> Kilos: kan mens die koekies eet?
<Kilos> ui poffertjies
<Kilos> ja en dis lekker
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha ha ha
<inetpro> yikes, nog nooit gehoor van uie in koekies nie
<Kilos> my , jou tanne sal water vir nog
<inetpro> Kilos: dit herinner my, ek moet bietjie kyk of my uie opgekom het na die hael van die ander dag
<Kilos> ja hulle sal
<inetpro> Kilos: nou waar's daai resep?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2MvJ24jpl
<Kilos> superfly, tell mommy to try these
<inetpro> Kilos: ken jy die boerekos webblad? http://www.boerekos.com/
<Kilos> nee, dankie ek sal dit save nou in my resepte folder
<inetpro> baie baie resepte daar
<Kilos> dankie my vriend
<inetpro> maar jou resep lyk ook heel lekker 
<inetpro> dalk moet jy dit submit by boerekos
<Kilos> jy sal sien, as julle begin eet is daar nie genoeg nie
<inetpro> eish, nou kan ek nie wag dat die uie kom nie
<inetpro> my vrou sê nou vir my die uie is daar
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> julle kan die resep vertaal en vir boerkos gee as ui stormjaers
<superfly> Kilos: hmmm, dit lyke heerlik
<Kilos> of ui en knoffel stormjaers
<superfly> *lyk
<Kilos> dit was net ek wat wou speel en toe vra ek sus wat is spring onion puffs want ek het dit iewers gesien
<inetpro> stormjaers?
<Kilos> nou maak ek 3 of 4 keer n week
<Kilos> stormjaers kom van sus. as daar reen en storms is dan is dit pannekoek of vetkoek tyd
<inetpro> lekker
<Kilos> hierdie poffers is baie vinniger as vetkoek
<inetpro> lyk baie maklik ook
<Kilos> wetkoek moet jy bry
<Kilos> baie maklik en vat seker n half huur
<Symmetria> heh, fun and games, so like, because I'm leaving TENET I gave up root on all our servers except mirror, then Im documenting something for them and realize I need root to see something, so I su into one of my colleagues accounts cause I know his password, then sudo bash and it lets me because he's in the admin group 
<Kilos> voor jy die eerste klomp klaar het vra almal vir nog
<Symmetria> heh, I woulda thought that sudo was smart enough to check if you were actually originally logged into an account with sudo rights 
<Kilos> o inetpro en elke keer as n storm op pad was en sus het gou poffertjies gemaak het die storm weg gewaai
<Kilos> dus stormjaers
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> ons is eintlik almal bietjie getik ek dink
<Kilos> ek het vandag gemaak toe kry ons darem reen
<Kilos> submit as poffertjies
<inetpro> Kilos: klink vir my jy't  permanent uie in die tuin
<Kilos> ek maak hulle ook met fyn gekapte chilli sonder die pitte dan kan almal hulle eet
<Kilos> ja en in potte op die stoep
<Kilos> en baie knoffel
<inetpro> ai, 'n mengsel van rooi en groen klink nogal lekker vir my, word sommer weer honger
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so where can i get the repos, or is that only priviledged peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, google where to download ubuntu repositories
<Maaz> Kilos: "Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu :: "Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search" http://packages.ubuntu.com/ :: "AptGet/Offline/Repository - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline/Repository :: "Medibuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu :: "Off-line custom repository [Archive] - Ubu
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: wat wil jy maak?
<Kilos> whats with the offline repos
<Kilos> ek wil laat ian vir my die repos kry ek bring as hy kom dan kan ek oneiric installeer
<Kilos> repos are the same for kubuntu and xubuntu and ubuntu hey?
<Kilos> and server
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Kilos> see if he can bring them then i will just need data for updating a new install
<Kilos> 30 to 30m
<inetpro> Kilos: the full repositories is a waste of precious bandwidth
<inetpro> lots and lots of stuff that you will never use
<Kilos> ian has uncapped inetpro 
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> so can download while he is working on something else
<inetpro> lucky fellow
<nlsthzn> uncapped FTW
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so he has to get his stuff at work as well then take home
<Kilos> uncapped at work that is
<Kilos> and wet van tyransvaalat home
<Kilos> transvaal
<inetpro> Kilos: here's some older documentation on how to do it - Creating an Ubuntu repository mirror with apt-mirror http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/
<inetpro> not sure whether it will still work 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> are they only available at varsities?
<Kilos> the weed will know
 * Kilos wonders where he is blowing around
<inetpro> here's some more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Kilos> ty got them with wget will look when i offline
<Kilos> Symmetria, will know
<inetpro> Kilos: The Ubuntu archive, as of 2010-02-19, uses about 382GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive
<inetpro> and 39GB for Ubuntu release CD images
<Kilos> yeah but thats all releases surely
<Kilos> cant be so many gigs for one release
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess so yes'
<Kilos> Symmetria, can you give me a link to get the oneiric repos please
<Symmetria> heh I dont have a link for specific repos 
<Kilos> or even all of them with a choice to choose what you want?
<Kilos> inetpro, does this look right
<Symmetria> well ALL the ubuntu repos are on za.archive.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> http://www.leg.uct.ac.za/mirrors/linux/ubuntu
<Kilos> oh ty Symmetria 
 * inetpro goes to hit the sack
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight\
<Symmetria> heh sad, I won't be around to see UCT finally get its 10gig link
<Kilos> when will that be happening
<Symmetria> heh within the next 2 months
<Symmetria> possibly sooner
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you inna hurry to leave hey
<Symmetria> LOL Im outta .za on the 20th of November
<Symmetria> though I'm in London from the 12th to the 17th as well
<Symmetria> and road tripping from the 5th to the 12 within .za :P
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-20
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<Kilos> you new here?
<superfly> morning Kilos and sakhi
<Kilos> ohi sakhi 
<dLimit> Hi Kilos, superfly 
<dLimit> Lol no 
<Kilos> skelm
<superfly> ohi Esquire
<Esquire> Can't remember how to set a different nick for a different server on irssi
<Kilos> lol
<Esquire> Lols anyway gotta get my lazy ass to work. Cheers guys
<Kilos> have a good day lad
<Kilos> grrr
<sakhi> hi Kilos 
<sakhi> hey superfly
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee
<Maaz> sakhi: Huh?
<sakhi> Maaz: I never win with you.
<Maaz> sakhi: Excuse me?
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> hiya Tonberry 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<zeref-c> YawN
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref-c> What a chilly morning
<Kilos> yeah, nippy hey
<zeref-c> Oh no, comp went down
<zeref-c> Mayb not
<Kilos> it seems to do it often hey
<Kilos> or your connection sucks
<zeref-c> Hmmm
<zeref-c> Wtf is ping timeout
<Patriot7912> More More almal
<zeref-c> Morning
<Kilos> lo Patriot7912 
<Patriot7912> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> zeref-c, when there is no connection or something from your nick it times out after 245 secs
<Kilos> if connection breaks you come back with a tail
<Kilos> and cant be the zeref again till it timeouts
<Kilos>  type in /nick zeref
<Kilos> and it should drop the -c
<zeref-c> I'm on my phone atm, comp is on at home.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thats the one that timed out
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> an all the new nicks 
<nuvolari> Patriot7912, zeref-c ^^
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Patriot7912> More ook nuvolari
<Patriot7912> Oom Kilos lol
<zeref-c> helloz
<Kilos> hehe
<Patriot7912> Hoe oud is die mense hier
<Kilos> almal is jonk behalwe ek
<zeref-c> >100
<Patriot7912> LOL
<zeref-c> Kilos, r u using 11.10?
<Kilos> no zeref i am using maverick, but superfly is sending me the cds for 11.10 next week
<Kilos> just trying to get ian to download the repos so i dont need to use up data to download everything i use
<Kilos> my data budget is like 2m a day
<zeref-c> 2m
<Kilos> 2 meg
<Kilos> only use xchat and pidgin and email
<zeref-c> Ooo
<Kilos> zeref, you have bad connection at your pc. need to look into that
<zeref-c> I fink isp is shapping connections
<Kilos> doesnt that only limit the speed of the connection, not keep disconnecting all the time
<Kilos> it has rejoinred here 4 times in 13 minutes
<Kilos> rejoined
<zeref-c> Hmmm, will look into that when i gets home
<zeref-c> K, i'm out, class time
<Kilos> Patriot7912, have you sorted your samba out yet?
<Kilos> cheers zeref 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up on this fine sunny sa day?
<Kilos> the sun
<Patriot7912> LOL nope Kils
<Patriot7912> *Kilos
<Kilos> whats happening with celeste
<Kilos> type first three letters of nick and hit tab
<Kilos> makes life easier
<Patriot7912> Kilos, Ummmmm don't know as yet
<Kilos> mail her again man. you cant keep everything offline for so long
<Kilos> there must be a solution
<Kilos> install ubuntu on one machine and use that to control everything
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> morning
<Kilos> does the changing host thing happen on its own?
<Patriot7912> Kilos, will do
<Kilos> * morgs has quit (Changing host)
<morgs> Kilos: when did you see that?
<Kilos> 09.48
<morgs> Strange, I only launched xchat then
<Kilos> you joined twice in a minute
<morgs> Strange. Never saw that
<Kilos> it joins the quits and changes host
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<Kilos> i have seen it with quite a few guys and wondered if you guys do it manually
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey you well?
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> fine man, and yourself?
<Kilos> you well laddy?
<Kilos> im ok ty but dont foget you charing meeting monday night hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> chairing
<Kilos> i will follow step for step what you say and do and try be backup chair in the future
<kbmonkey> monday?
<Kilos> yip this coming monday
<Kilos> we cancelled cause of no chair and few peeps
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> postponed
<Kilos> so get your usb modem working please
<Kilos> hows the hols going
<kbmonkey> this place gives me 10mb a day :)
<Kilos> wow thats good
<kbmonkey> but i use most of it for research
<kbmonkey> no it's terrible! he he
<Kilos> save some for monday night please
<Kilos> yeah i know
<kbmonkey> the net cafe not open at nite, perhaps I go to a coffee shope
<kbmonkey> but we make it under and hour, thats how long my battery lasts ;)
<Kilos> where is your usb modem?
<Kilos> or even use your fone as a modem
<kbmonkey> it's on the blink. murphey strikes again oom :D
<Kilos> and just get a 10m data bundle
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> use your fone
<Kilos> i need you
<kbmonkey> now that is an idea kilos. i wonder if i can use my blackberry
<Kilos> my boet used his with winsucks
<kbmonkey> last I heard blackberries were locked for that, but let's see if they changed that since then
<Kilos> do you have a data cable
<kbmonkey> yes I have a cable
<Kilos> plug it in and ubuntu will see it in nm
<Kilos> i think i told my boet to fone vodacom and they told him how to setup the fone as a modem
<kbmonkey> for serial? awesome...
<Kilos> thats how i first got online, with an old motorola razr at gprs
<Kilos> took 8 hours to update 9.04
<Kilos> bb should do hsdpa
<kbmonkey> it doesn't detect my phone in nm. will need to investigate
<kbmonkey> not now, i have an apt soon
<kbmonkey> did a logo design for a shop, freelancing :)
<Kilos> ah. member you might need to fone vodacom and they tell you what settings to change in the fone
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> just dont tell voda that its for linux or ubuntu then they say sorry they dunno
<Kilos> you just need to know what settings to change
<Kilos> somewhere in the fone must be the choice to use fone as a modem
<kbmonkey> AFAIK for my model it was hardware/firmware locked
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you a hacker, fix it
 * kbmonkey takes out the hammer and houtgom
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wonder what happened to the modem
<Kilos> you can replace firmware in them too
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
 * Kilos goes to make spring onion puffs
<magespawn> kbmomkey there is a way to use the phone and still use the BIS. not sure but did read something on the net about it.
<Kilos> aw he has quit magespawn gone to a meeting or something
<Kilos> magespawn, do you do any cooking?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2MvJ24jpl
<Kilos> i will try find the pic again later
<Kilos> takes about half an hour or so and you can eat
<Kilos> very lekker, worse than eating peanuts
<Kilos> similar to bought chilli bites but with onion or garlic leaves in stead of chilli
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> i think my wife has got something like this.
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> see you's tonight
<sakhi> new lpi website  http://www.lpi.org/
<magespawn> iPad2 or HTC Flyer?
<Kilos> sf55_, you in hiding again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> lo gussie
<inetpro> hehe Kilos, how goes it?
<Kilos> i dunno. snaakse goed
<Kilos> i musta downloaded stresslinux sometime and found it on my external and made an .iso of it and when i boot from the cd it runs a while then ask for login name and password
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> Maaz, pretty please?!
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Go get it yourself!
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> how can you supply that info if you have never installed it anywhere before
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: ngiyabonga
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> inetpro: Excuse me?
<Kilos> he will give you rusks with you tea
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay :-)
<magespawn> later all
<nlsthzn> Kilos, many live CD's come with a user name and password pre-configured
<nlsthzn> should have the info on the site you downloaded it from 
<Kilos> i cant even remember doing it
<Kilos> musta been some time when i had a 2 g data bundle
<Kilos> its only 89m or something
<Kilos> stupid thing boots and tells me enjoy and then asks for login name
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> maybe thats the stress part, making one try get past the password and login
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> Any of the gurus here know why tab autocomplete in terminal in my 11.10 install may be working less than optimal... it autocompletes the first command in a series but nothing after that
<nlsthzn> so it will autocomplete apt-get but not update or upgrade or install
<inetpro> nlsthzn: parameters of commands are not typically autocompleteted
<inetpro> although I think that I have seen some of it
<inetpro> nlsthzn: are you lazy?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: or is it perhaps something that used to work and no longer does?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: have a look at the freshmeat project: bash programmable completion http://freshmeat.net/projects/bashcompletion
<nlsthzn> inetpro, it used to work in earlier releases... natty... etc.
<nlsthzn> like when you want to install a package, all I needed to do was start typing the first bit of a package and I would get a whole list of available ones... now nothing...
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I will have a look... but just odd it did work and now doesn't
<inetpro> nlsthzn: interesting, it seems autocomplete for apt-get was available in bash since before 20060301
<inetpro> or at least before Sat, 09 Feb 2008
<nlsthzn> But even if I start any chain of commands with sudo then the only thing that autocompletes is sudo :/ lol
<inetpro> so what we need to find is what changed in bash between the two versions
<nlsthzn> I can remember that every second install of natty I did would work and every other used to not work... was never able to figure it out
<inetpro> nlsthzn: see http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/28/turn-on-bash-smart-completion/
<inetpro> that's kind of old but perhaps might still help
<inetpro> there's also a package called bash-completion and I would make sure it's installed
<nlsthzn> inetpro, the lines where +- the same that I uncommented and worked like a CHARM!! Thanks so much...
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> there seem to be a number of bugs on launchpad when I search for bash-completion, perhaps a bit of digging might reveal why it's not working by default
<nlsthzn> inetpro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11371636&postcount=4 just to say thanks :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: heh, np :-)
<inetpro> great that others can also see a solution 
<nlsthzn> It helps yes :0
<nlsthzn> :)
<inetpro> I just hope that the maintainers of the package will pick it up and fix it for the next release
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I will keep my ears open... if it seems to be more than an isolated incident maybe a bug-fix will help?
<nlsthzn> ... dinner and a movie for me... bbl
<inetpro> nlsthzn: enjoy
<Wolfeyes> heya all
<Kilos> yo Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> inetpro, how to you find a forgotten password at irc please
<Wolfeyez> #help
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he remembered it
<Wolfeyes> ty 
<Kilos> Wolfeyes, we should swop email addy's
<Wolfeyes> Why?
<Kilos> well
 * Wolfeyes looks in the well.
 * Kilos wonders who is the domdonner
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Wolfeyes> ^^^^^^
<Wolfeyes> ok gotta go have a greyoneat evening ever
<Wolfeyes> geeesh
<Kilos> huh
<Wolfeyes> have a great evening everyone.
<Wolfeyes> the touchpad on the lappy moves the cursor
 * Wolfeyes waves
<Kilos> chow now boy
<Symmetria> heh anyone know anyone in capetown who is looking to buy a server? :P
<Symmetria> I have one for sale, and lol, I'll even throw in a free ancient sun server with it (the main server is a pretty decent machine, its just bloody loud)
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> me me pick me
<Symmetria> you in capetown? :P
<Kerbero> Symmetria: i would still like that red wine you promised me
<Symmetria> heh, seriously, the server itself = 3 grand 
<Kerbero> and maybe have a few of those hdd's
<Symmetria> its sitting right here
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> uhm
<Symmetria> thats with the 10 disks 
<Kerbero> how big/how loud/how much power
<Kerbero> ie, electricity will i need
<Kerbero> and will it fit in my car?
<Symmetria> heh, its not that power hungry, its a 2U server, the problem is the loudness :) its loud :P 
<Kerbero> and yes i'm in stellenbosch
<Symmetria> it has 3 banks of fans in it
<Symmetria> and yes it will fit in your car :P
<Kerbero> loudness i can silence
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> let me just check my bank account
<Symmetria> I'm also selling my sound system but heh, thats for someone who has a fair whack of cash :P
<Symmetria> and for someone who has even more cash, my car is for sale :P
<Kerbero> nah, don't need sound anyway
<Kerbero> hehe
<Symmetria> *HRM* and I have a photo printer that someone can have since I have nothing to do with it either 
<Symmetria> and LOL enough networking books to fill your car that I need to get rid of as well, those are going free :P
<Kerbero> when will yo ube home?
<Symmetria> heh, I'm here all night :P and can make a plan most other times 
<Kerbero> i'm trying to get my friends to sponsor me a lift
<Symmetria> place is a mess at the moment because of me pulling shit outta cupboards to work out what I can throw away lol
<Symmetria> oh, I also have 2 old UPS's which someone can have as well :P need to get rid of em as well 
<Kerbero> ok i do have a bankbalance that is greta enough
<Symmetria> hehe well, stuff is here, COD to come and get it whenever you like :) 
<Kerbero> EFT ok?
<Symmetria> which bank ya with?
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kerbero> stadarld
<Symmetria> ugh :) EFT will take forever to go through lol, unless they have a fast transfer option 
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> only absa have that
<Symmetria> and FNB now :)
<Kerbero> i don't think i can ATM that much at once
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> let me see
<Symmetria> hehehe wanna come round tomorrow if need be?
<Kerbero> one friend says he will go 23h
<Kerbero> other saturday
<Kerbero> by saturday i'll have the cash
<Symmetria> tell ya what, you can bring me what cash you can and EFT the balance :P
<Kerbero> :D
<Kerbero> can work
<Symmetria> how that does that sound :) then ya cna come tonight, I need to get rid of this shit :P
<Symmetria> hehehe, how much cash ya can ATM? a grand? 2?
<Kerbero> i'll try to get a k at each bank i'm at
<Kerbero> ok 23h tonight
<Symmetria> works for me
<Kerbero> i'll phone you closer to that time
<Symmetria> cool ya got my number
<Kerbero> for coordinates etc
<Kerbero> well as long as your number did not change in the past few months
<Kerbero> Symmetria: just to make sure, do you think it will fit in a city golf?
<Symmetria> yes
<Symmetria> and nah number didnt change
<Kerbero> k
<Kerbero> shot
<Symmetria> heh, its also got an LSI raid controller in it
 * Symmetria turns it off again since its making a hell of a noise :P
<Kerbero> hehe
 * inetpro wish I could get those books from Symmetria
<inetpro> Maaz: good evening
<Maaz> Hello inetpro
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-21
<Superhuman> Morning guys!
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> evening Kilos
<superfly> hey Superhuman, long time no smell
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> yeah, been a while
<Superhuman> how things been?
<Kilos> we all well superfly just the guys been very busy this year and you\
<Kilos> superhuman i mean
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Superhuman> yeah, been busy myself
<Superhuman> hectic year
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<magespawn> you up late?
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> yeah 
<magespawn> do you know if Patriot could get that server sorted out?
<Kilos> i dont think so, that celeste from the lists said she was gonna help him but dont think she has come back to him on skype yet
<Kilos> they aranged to meet on skype but so far nothing
<Kilos> thats a frustrating prob, near a week offline
<magespawn> yup pity one of us could not help
<magespawn> i am looking at doing my LP101 and 102
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> but that will be too late for this case.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i am now busy setting up mythbuntu on a pc to see how it works.
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> let me know whats thew diffs from ubuntu
<magespawn> do not think too much just the appearance and it comes with a lot of the optional media already installed.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> but also gnome?
<Owkkuri> superfly: I'm trying out gnome shell, pretty awesome so far
<superfly> Owkkuri: I've heard it's pretty awesome
<Kilos> lol. Owkkuri he wont like it
<Kilos> morning
<Owkkuri> can't knock it till you've tried it ;P
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> that is true
<Kilos> the fly is K washed im sure
<Kilos> sorry superfly , just teasing
<superfly> Kilos: ek's net besig oom
<magespawn> look like i did nit download the iso but something that says it is an iso but is 0 bytes
<magespawn> nit = not
<magespawn> are bit torrents faster?
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> so that project gets put on hold for awhile
<Kilos> i think bit torrents are magespawn used to get music from limewire like that
<Kilos> comes from different places at once i thing
<magespawn> does not look like there are any peers on line though
<Kilos> at night here all the yanks are on
<dLimit^Mac> xchat for aqua sucks!
<Kilos> aw xchat so lekker even on winsucks
<dLimit^Mac> I prefer irssi but I don't find any for mac
<Kilos> whats aqua dLimit^Mac 
<Kilos> oh apple
<dLimit^Mac> Yeah..
<magespawn> will do it through normal download will take about an hour and a half
<Kilos> good luck magespawn 
<dLimit^Mac> At least osx has a bash shell
<Kilos> cant an apple pc take ubuntu
<dLimit^Mac> I think it can now that apple uses intel but this one is slightly old still uses power pc so it would be better to use yellow dog
<dLimit^Mac> but yellow dog is a 4gig iso and my entire cap is 5gig ='(
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> is it your pc?
<Kilos> or a client
<dLimit^Mac> I'ts mine
<dLimit^Mac> Got it from mah cuz
<Kilos> your only one?
<dLimit^Mac> My only laptop
<dLimit^Mac> I still have my rig and server at home
<Kilos> thats nice so you got like a backup pc now?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> with mtn if you near a good fast tower for R50 you can get a one day uncapped bundle
<dLimit^Mac> Yeah lol I have to use this nickname because I forgot my nickserv password. All my passwords are encrypted at home
<dLimit^Mac> Need dropbox for this thing
<dLimit^Mac> Thats not bad!
<dLimit^Mac> I heard 8ta does like 10Gs for R150
<Kilos> there seems to be a bit of a price war going on
<dLimit^Mac> Yeah which is nice. Luckely my contract with vodacom should expire in january then I can get something better
<Kilos> we actually tried to find where to recover password on irc last night for my son but dont find where
<Kilos> luckily he remembered his irc password after 48 tries
 * Kilos hates passwords. try to use same one for everything
<dLimit^Mac> I use such obscure passwords and a different one for every account so trying to remeber would possibly not happen. Luckely all my passwords are kept in a safe file.
<Kilos> and saved somewhere i hope
<Kilos> what happens if drive crashes
<dLimit^Mac> its on my dropbox account but my dropbox password is also  on there so if the drive crashes right now I am screwed.
<Kilos> eish try save it to a flash disc or cd even
<dLimit^Mac> Yeah that be an idea
<dLimit^Mac> Hitler has returned so I be gone now. Cheers Kilos
<Kilos> old saying , don't keep all your eggs in one basket
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> later guys
<Wolfeyes> Evening everyone...
<dLimit> Greets Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> heya dLimit 
<magespawn> evening Wolfeyes, dLimit 
<dLimit> How are yawl doing?
<magespawn> Long day about to go home
<Wolfeyes> Just seeing what is going on here after a grueling days work, still at work, only chatting a bit.
<Wolfeyes> Yeah me too.
<dLimit> Hectic.. Anyway I'm off to youth service. Chat laters!
<Wolfeyes> Cheers dude.
<magespawn> Later everyone.
<Waceman> Hi guys, please can you help? I want to edit a file, but I don't have permission. And the only way I know how to do it is to copy the file.. edit it.. then in the terminal copy it back with a 'sudo' command... how do I do it just using the GUI?
<Waceman> alternatively, when I install the proprietary nVidia drivers for an old PC (800mhz), and activate them... Ubuntu keeps on booting into what I think is recovery mode.. no Unity
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> night all. see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-22
<dLimit> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for dLimit!
<dLimit> Maaz, thank you.
<Maaz> dLimit: Okay :-)
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> lo Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> Morning everyone and Kilos lol
<superfly> hi Kilos and Wolfeyes
<Kilos> you settled in yet at the new place superfly or still boxes to unpack?
<superfly> Kilos: I'm at work... don't have time to unpack boxes
<Kilos> i still have boxes i carted from place to place ten years back or more
<Kilos> eish that sucks
<Kilos> time to find a new job
<Kilos> hehe
<Wolfeyes> heya superfly and the Mrs :-)
<Kilos> hope i didnt upset anyone forwarding the mail about linux user registration
<Kilos> zeref, have you registered
<Kilos> its to remind new peeps
<dLimit^Mac> Greets
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<dLimit> Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good try dLimit  and you?
<Kilos> sjoe forgot to tab
<dLimit> I'm good still having a hard time with this macbook and xchat though
<dLimit> Only way I can get xchat is to compile it from source
<dLimit> I mean irssi not xchat
<Kilos> try run ubuntu alongside and see if the mac accepts it
<Kilos> you can also try weechat
<Kilos> Maaz, google weechat for mac pc's
<Maaz> Kilos: "WeeChat, the extensible chat client" http://www.weechat.org/ :: "WeeChat :: download" http://www.weechat.org/download/ :: "WeeChat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeeChat :: "weechat Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/weechat/ :: "IRC-Client - Chat4AllFAQ" http://wiki.chat4all.org/index.php/IRC-Client :: "WeeChat - Bugs: bug #26690, compile fails 
<dLimit> Ubuntu should work on the powerpc arch but the problem will arise with most of the software in the ubuntu repo compiled for x86
<dLimit> It would be best for me to go for something like yellow dog thats made for powerpc or gentoo that I can compile myself.
<Kilos> whew you like working hey
<Kilos> if everything else works fine try weechat
<dLimit> Have you tried bodhi linux, Kilos?
<Kilos> no dLimit i only use ubuntu
<dLimit> Its basically ubuntu with enlightenment desktop environment. Its what I currently use at home
<Kilos> tried susu when i first heard of linux but was lost so hunted for ubuntu
<dLimit> Which ubuntu are you using?
<Kilos> suse sorry
<Kilos> maverick 10.10
<Kilos> have tried xubuntu 11.04
<Kilos> not my cuppa
<Kilos> i kinda used to gnome
<dLimit> I don't like this new unity interface.
<dLimit> I like gnome myself.
<Kilos> someone last night spoke about gnome something or other
<Kilos> gnome shell
<dLimit> I prefer lxterminal and xrvt
<dLimit> Especially becuase I use openbox mostly
<Kilos> ah you a terminal guy
<Kilos> i use the terminal but like the drag and drop and right click features of gui
<Kilos> too many commands to remember
<dLimit> Yeah I love my command line its faster than gui and even doing simple things I find myself rather using the cli but thats the great thing of linux theres no "one true way" of doing it.
<dLimit> Even on windows I'd rather use its cmd even though its way more mindless than the unix shell
<Kilos> i like using aptitude to install
<Kilos> and apt-get for update and upgrade
<Kilos> but in synaptic you can chooose what apps you want, in cli you gotta know beforehand
<dLimit> Yeah I actually enjoy using synaptic more because I can view screenshots.
<Kilos> lol
<dLimit> But I have been using allot of different distro's recently and most of them do not have a graphical package manager.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> id be lost
<Kilos> like booting into root
<Kilos> dLimit, have you registered with the linux counter
<dLimit> Yeah Im #504888
<Kilos> you been in long hey
<dLimit> Nah I registered about 2 years ago which is way later than I've really been using linux.
<dLimit> Whats your number?\
<Kilos> 510724
<Kilos> just got a mail from them they have updated the whole site or something
<Kilos> brb
<dLimit> Hey I gotta run. Cheers Kilos
<Kilos> shame poor nuvolari stuck on gprs
<Kilos> voda sucking more by the day
<inetpro> at least GPRS is relative stable
 * inetpro set phone to just 2G and also stuck on GPRS but at least online
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and they sell 12m/s modems. what a scam
<Kilos> inetpro, wat se jou twitter matjie van vodacom, is hulle besig om inmekaar te val
<Kilos> maatjie/matjie ??
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> have you registered at the linux counter
<magespawn> i think so
<magespawn> i remember doing that the first time i downloaded ubuntu
<magespawn> about 8 minutes till my mythbuntu is up and running.
<magespawn> it runs XFCE as the default desktop
<magespawn> i do need to renew my ubuntu and launchpad registration though
<magespawn> i could register all of my machines i have more than one
<Kilos> ah like xubuntu
<Wolfeyes> give him the site Kilos , I think it is a linux registration (international) magespawn , not ubuntu
<magespawn> yes but has less default office programs
<magespawn> yes have registered there already but only for my laptop
<Kilos> http://linuxcounter.net
<Kilos> they would like the number of machines as well
<Wolfeyes> ah ok
<magespawn> there is also a default set up for samba vnc and such for sharing media
<magespawn> i will need to up date the registration then
<Wolfeyes> Man now I am hot, the sun is a scorcher today.
<magespawn> did game drive this morning am now sitting in an air conditioned shop.
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos loves the sun
<magespawn> yes me too but sometimes it can get a bit much
<Wolfeyes> nice magespawn where did you do that?
<magespawn> Hluhluwe GR
<magespawn> i was the guide
<Wolfeyes> Awesome...lol
<Wolfeyes> do you do that for a living or extra money?
<magespawn> had a good drive too .
<magespawn> i do quite a few things for money
<Wolfeyes> So do we all but it depnds if it is full time or part time.
<magespawn> almost everything is part time at the moment. none of them pay enough to only do that.
<Wolfeyes> ah
<magespawn> was a full time guide then decided i had enough of being an employee and decided to start my own business.
<Wolfeyes> I am trying to push a friend of mine in the same direction.
<magespawn> which direction?
<Wolfeyes> being a guide working with their own company.
<magespawn> you can very rarely do both. and if you do the hours you work are insane.
<Wolfeyes> as long as they get the customers, they can make enough from the transfers alone.
<magespawn> but the lifestyle and the places you and things you get to see and do are awesome
<Wolfeyes> Nodz
<magespawn> places you go
<Wolfeyes> <--- reads typo's except when Kilos types them :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> if you are doing all the work like driving, marketing, admin then the work load is too much
<magespawn> you have to have a team even if it is a small one to start with.
<Wolfeyes> yeah, they have people to add to the group but they were always to scared to take the jump.
<magespawn> damn look like the upgrade borked the mythbuntu install, going to have to start again or recover
<Wolfeyes> I am sure they will know you aswell, they know most of the people in those areas around Kruger, East and South.
<Wolfeyes> eish
<Kilos> he is in eshowe ian
<magespawn> no hluhluwe
<Kilos> oh
<Wolfeyes> yep
<Wolfeyes> I know
<Wolfeyes> but they been there too
<Kilos> i get mixed up who's from eshowe
<Wolfeyes> many years actually
<Wolfeyes> ok brb taking a wheel off again.
<magespawn> later all on my way home
<Kilos> chow magespawn 
<octoquad> hi everyone
<superfly> hi octoquad
<Kilos> hi octoquad 
<octoquad> hey guys :)
<Tonberry> anybody know wat happened to the tenet sourceforge mirror?
 * tumbleweed was wondering that too
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> symm is bearly gone and things are already falling apart
<Wolfeyes> thats better
<Kilos> noght all sleep tight
<Kilos> night as well
#ubuntu-za 2011-10-23
<bmg505> good morning  wakey wakey :)
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Hey! Kilos Patience is a virtue, 
<Kilos> interwebs sucking again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn_> o/
 * ender soek koffie
<Wolfeyes> good day everyone
<nlsthzn_> Alo
<nlsthzn_> ... and good bye :)
<Wolfeyes> Anyone looked at working internet through a dstv satelite dish?
<Tonberry> unlikely to be practical 
<Kilos> hi ender 
<Kilos> new here?
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> ja hy is
<Kerbero> Kilos -> ender, ender -> oom Kilos
<Kerbero> "aangenaam, aangenaam"
<Kilos> dag Kerbero 
<Kilos> wat lag jy so lekker
<Kilos> o skuus
<Kilos> ek sien nou jy stel ons voor
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> netso
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> see you guys tonight again
<Kilos> be good
<Symmetria> lo
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: hi. mirror.ac.za rsyncd seems to be down
<Symmetria> lemme look and see 
<Symmetria> :) since lol, its the only tenet server I left myself with access on, will continue with it even after I leave tenet by agreement with them
<Symmetria> fixed 
<tumbleweed> thankfully, because nobody else there is on IRC :P
<tumbleweed> thanks
<Symmetria> heh, ambo is often around on irc
<Symmetria> and you can get him on skype
<Symmetria> you can also email noc@tenet.ac.za :)
<tumbleweed> ah, ta
<Wolfeyes> Evening all.
<Symmetria> lol what a glorious day
<Symmetria> united worst home defeat since 1926
<Symmetria> hahahahahahah
<Symmetria> manchester city need to hire another french player, they coulda equalled the france rugby score hahahah
<Wolfeyes> That's not good.
<Symmetria> hahahahah its wonderful
<Symmetria> nothing could make me happier
<Wolfeyes> ahhh
<Symmetria> All the Man United players all look pretty upset. Except Rooney. He can't count to 6. He just looks confused.
<Symmetria> :P
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Symmetria> http://www.sickipedia.org/subcategory/view/145/1/?today# <==== hahahahahahahahahha
 * Symmetria loves being able to laugh at united :P
<Symmetria> it makes me happy
<Symmetria> and I need some joy in my life :P
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> welcome back Symmetria
<Kerbero> even though you were only away a day or what
<Kerbero> i got the sun server running with debian on it btw
<Kilos> Kerbero, has ender come to life yet
<Kilos> hey Squirm you well ladd
<Kerbero> well i guess he is busy working
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no excuse
<Kilos> if you visit here you gotta great
<Kilos> greet
<Kilos> groet
<Kilos> and everyone else just lurking
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Wolfeyes> heya Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> nigtht all ya lurkers
<Kilos> night as well
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-15
<KilosU> morning guys
<KilosU> hey Squirm 
<KilosU> good news superfly booted this morning ran
<KilosU> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<KilosU> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE
<KilosU> and had to do this again sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<KilosU> and pc2 is online
<KilosU> w00000t
<KilosU> seems like a reboot is required somewhere in all that
<KilosU> Kerbero, relax
<inetpro> good mornings
<KilosU> hi inetpro 
<Muffit> dag goosie
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> Muffit == KilosU ?
<KilosU> my sussie se hdd
<KilosU> hehe
<inetpro> KilosU: jy meen jou sussie se PC
<inetpro> jy confuse ons met jou gepratery van 'n HDD
<inetpro> 'n HDD kan nie op sy eis werk nie
<KilosU> haar pc is winsuig dis die hardeskyf wat ek vir haar gedoen het met maverick
<KilosU> in my ander pc
<inetpro> ja ja
<KilosU> hehe
<inetpro> steeds die ander PC nie die HDD nie
<inetpro> HDD is irrelevant
<KilosU> as ek nou net goeie speletjies vir haar kan opsit sal sy vensters los
<inetpro> kan net sowel vanaf memory loop
<KilosU> sy speel elke dag AOE2
<KilosU> om die dag se werk te vergeet
 * Muffit greets #ubuntu-za
<Muffit> remember me guys
<Muffit> I am Kilos's sister
<KilosU> hiya maiatoday meeting tonight hey
<maiatoday> hi KilosU
<maiatoday> I'll try make it :)
<inetpro> hi maiatoday
<inetpro> time for you to take the minutes again
<maiatoday> hi inetpro
<KilosU> please do maiatoday we miss you you know
<maiatoday> sorry, I miss you guys too
<KilosU> inetpro, both pc's working through 3g
<KilosU> yay
<KilosU> dont ask how because i dunno
 * KilosU making spaghetti bolognaise for tonight
<inetpro> KilosU: well done
<KilosU> ty sir
<KilosU> i can do anything with a little help from my friends
<inetpro> KilosU: just be aware that you're not using standard methods of connecting two PC's to the web
<KilosU> I'll get by with a little help from my friends
<inetpro> typically a router/switch would be involved to make your life a lot easier
<KilosU> whew tell me about it. ive installed gadmin and samba and arno
<inetpro> you basically made your main PC to be a router, not something the average guy does 
<KilosU> and then uninstalled them but still got arno that didnt work before
<KilosU> yeah but im so happy. scared to switch off tonight
<inetpro> it's a good learning exercise
<inetpro> I guess it's not even something the average guy would ever do
<KilosU> only prob one doesnt get to do it repeatedly to get the method into subconscious
<KilosU> so did felix break the sound barrier
<KilosU> ?
<inetpro> KilosU: yep
<KilosU> wonderful
<inetpro> fell 119,846 ft before his parachute opened, 1348 km/h, Mach 1.24
<KilosU> wow
<KilosU> have you got a pic of what his rig looked like. surely not open face with pipes for air
<inetpro> he was very close to being in trouble with his uncontrolled tumbling in all directions
<KilosU> eish
<KilosU> hi queery meeting tonight
<superfly> KilosU: good to hear
<KilosU> now just have to work out how to do the same on kde
<KilosU> not today though
<superfly> KilosU: if you did it on the command line, it is identical
<KilosU> i just dunno whats actually working. arno or iptables
<KilosU> but happy anyway
<zeref> superfly: thanks for the help with the sqlite problem :)
<superfly> zeref: did it work?
<zeref> yep, database is been updated
<zeref> wait, is it being or been???
<sakhi> Morning
<KilosU> hi zeref sakhi 
<KilosU> zeref, at the moment is being , been is already done
<KilosU> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey there
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<KilosU> lo charlvn 
<KilosU> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> KilosU: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and KilosU!
<KilosU> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosU
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<charlvn> hi KilosU 
<charlvn> i am busy installing the beta2 of 12.10 inside vmware
<charlvn> so far so good, except one problem: the live cd didn't reboot properly after the install so i had to manually power down the vm
<charlvn> but after booting it back up again it's working fine
<charlvn> another weird thing is that i have a floppy disk icon in the left menu even though i don't have a floppy drive on this vm
<KilosU> lol
<charlvn> besides, who still uses floppies?!
<KilosU> they seem to be useful if you wanna update bios
<charlvn> they don't even sell them anymore - this workstation of mine is 4 years old and it doesn't even have a floppy drive
<tonberryE352> most new bios updaters have flash boot support as far as i know
<charlvn> they have to - you don't get floppy drives anymore. :)
<KilosU> on my pc it says save the update to floppy before flashing
<charlvn> KilosU: where do you buy the floppies? from a museum? :)
<KilosU> i got quite a few
<tonberryE352> the image that came to mind
<KilosU> you want some?
<tonberryE352> picture of indiana jones holding a floppy and saying "This belongs in a museum!"
<KilosU> i started here on a old 486 and nearly everything was on floppy
<KilosU> hehe Tonberry 
<KilosU> with old pcs and using winsucks you need floppy to install software to make cdrom seen
<charlvn> well my first computer was an intel 80188 and it only had the old 5,25 inch floppies
<KilosU> those were floppies
<charlvn> i remember i used to do that even on my mom's old pentium 1
<KilosU> these small ones are actually stiffies
<charlvn> first install dos, then install cd drivers, then windows
<charlvn> yeah but people only call them stiffies in south africa
<charlvn> overseas it's considered rude ;)
<KilosU> yip i remeber the dos installs
<KilosU> whew
<KilosU> ah
<charlvn> internationally stiffies are known as 3,5 inch floppies
<charlvn> even though they aren't floppy at all :)
<KilosU> lol
<charlvn> actually the whole floppy / stiffie naming is quite gross :P
<charlvn> you come to a noob and ask "do you have a floppy" and they get irritated with you
<KilosU> lol
<KilosU> modern peeps have dirty minds
<tonberryE352> minds have been dirty long before I was born
<charlvn> yup :D
<KilosU> lol
<charlvn> bbl work
<KilosU> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hi KilosU
<KilosU> hi drussell new week on the way hey
<KilosU> never ends
<drussell> KilosU: Yup, Monday comes round all too quickly ;o) You have a good weekend?
<KilosU> yes ty drussell and you?
<drussell> KilosU: great thanks! though always too short :o)
<KilosU> lol
<KilosU> one needs longer weekends to recover from the long weeks
<KilosT> hmm
<KilosU> im expanding
<DigiGram> lol whats next?
<KilosT> this be from tinycorelinux
<DigiGram> ah, that, I though next will be KilosS
<KilosU> for?
<DigiGram> well, first it was U, the T, so if S was next, you will be going down to A
<DigiGram> but now I presume U is for Ubuntu
<DigiGram> so install slackware and you are on your way lol
<KilosT> U is for Unity
<KilosT> K is for kde
<DigiGram> ah
<DigiGram> didn't see the K one
<KilosU> lol i dont yet get soung when on irc so cant hear you guys
<KilosU> sound
<KilosU> tried quassel and xchat on kde, sigh, no sound
<KilosU> nice linux to use on very old pcs
<KilosU> minimal requirements
<KilosU> full running OS with xchat pidgin midori and updated all on a 1g drive
<KilosU> havent worked out how to see disk usage yet
<DigiGram> gkrellm
<KilosU> ?
<DigiGram> gkrellm shows disk usage
<KilosU> oh ty
<KilosU> can even have multiple desktops
<KilosU> hehe
<KilosU> nuvolari, ping
<KilosU> hi Banlam bakuman 
<bakuman> hi KilosU 
<KilosU> if yous are greeted directly you just lurk
<KilosU> arent
<KilosU> and bmg505 
<bakuman> haha, but I am here to lurk
<KilosU> haha
<KilosU> meeting tonight hey
<bakuman> where can I see the agenda?
<charlvn> oh yes we have a meeting tonight right? nice
<KilosU> sec
<KilosU> http://bit.ly/SKJR0j 
<KilosU> sorry i took so long was checking tonights supper
<KilosU> bakuman, dont you follow us on twitter @ubuntuza
<KilosU> oh my, inetpro is that the right agenda up here?
<KilosU> if so i sent wrong one to twit place
<KilosU> superfly, can you remind sflr please thunderbird dont make lekker backups of email addys like evolution did
<superfly> KilosU: remind about what?
<KilosU> and im scared to switch off
<KilosU> tonights meeting
<KilosU> oh and im still waiting for a mail from your company
<bakuman> KilosU i don't twitter much
<bakuman> but g+...
<KilosU> aw bakuman will get the pro to g+ it
<bakuman> hehe
<KilosU> what about emails bakuman 
<KilosU> g+ eats data
<bakuman> i check my mails
<KilosU> are you on our lists
<DigiGram> I still need to get the hang of g+
<KilosU> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<DigiGram> do any of you guys have good and cheap ADSL routers to recommend?
<Squirm> afternoon
<KilosU> hi Squirm 
<KilosU> what you wanna do DigiGram ?
<KilosU> for wqork?
<KilosU> work?
<DigiGram> I'm getting ADSL at home, so I want an ADSL modem, but one with WiFi
<DigiGram> I see they still sell some without wifi
<Squirm> hmmm
<Squirm> I would recommend a Netgear
<Squirm> not cheap, but it should last you quite a while
<DigiGram> Just got that recommendation from someone else as well
<DigiGram> I don't know the brands, and after I've used some D-Link gear at work, thats a no-go
<Squirm> I used to supply the DGN1000
<Squirm> at cost from a supplier it was about R700
<Squirm> but I've had no returns
<DigiGram> to get it going I'll get an el-cheapo, that I can keep as a spare later on
<KilosU> DigiGram, how many pcs you wanna couple
<DigiGram> Main HTPC can go via ethernet or wifi, laptop and room HTPC via wifi, and then 2 or 3 phones and iPad. On occasion another laptop or so
<Squirm> maybe look for a Trendnet modem? we use a few Trendnet products and they're reasonable. Haven't really had any issues with their switches/media converters/AP's
<DigiGram> will have a look thanx
<Squirm> we get them from a supplier. but I think I've seen the routers in somwhere like Incredible Corruption. So you could find it on the shelf somewhere
<tonberryE352> just whatever you do, stay away from tenda
<DigiGram> ooh, takealot sells Trendnt
<DigiGram> *trendnet
<DigiGram> Netgear N150 DGN1000 WIRELESS ADSL2 + MODEM ROUTER for R599 looks good
<DigiGram> or TrendNET 300Mbps for R507
<DigiGram> maybe a better deal
<KilosU> yo amanica 
<KilosU> meeting tonight
<KilosU> superfly, humour as in funny is spelt how
<KilosU> Maaz, spell humour
<Maaz> KilosU: That seems correct. Carry on
<amanica> KilosU: yip, that's why I started up my irc client so long :)  if I'm a little late I can at least catch up :)
<KilosU> lol
<queery> hi oom KilosU Ill be there I think
<KilosU> good
<queery> who will be running the meeting?
<Squirm> DigiGram: personally, I like the Negears
<Squirm> Netgear
<DigiGram> I'll have a look Squirm
<DigiGram> but if the Trendnet will keep up, then I don't mind
<DigiGram> obviously if it only allows 2 wifi devices or something stupid like that, then I'll rather spend more
<KilosU> so far i think magespawn and/or inetpro 
<KilosU> nuvolari, is house hunting
<inetpro> KilosU: hmm...
<KilosU> hehe
<KilosU> why you offering queery ?
<inetpro> why you telling people about the right agenda, is there a wrong agenda as well?
<KilosU> i think i sent the wrong one last time inetpro 
<inetpro> KilosU: last time?
<KilosU> last week
<inetpro> KilosU: no you didn't
<KilosU> musta sent it before you changed it
<KilosU> oh my
<KilosU> i take back my apology then
<KilosU> inetpro, will you announce the meet on g+ too?
<inetpro> KilosU: that was done long ago
<KilosU> peeps forget
<inetpro> booked as an event
<KilosU> oh
<KilosU> me dunno events
<KilosU> only even here is 2 pcs one one 3g without router
<KilosU> major event
<inetpro> something like https://plus.google.com/112877206374340387802/posts
<KilosU> we need more peeps here
<KilosU> you see inna mail charles irons thinks he has nothing to contribute because hes old
<KilosU> he needs encouragement
<inetpro> KilosU: I have a day job
<KilosU> ja man
<KilosU> but you only start when others go home
 * KilosU ducks
<inetpro> lol
<KilosU> hehe
<queery> oom KilosU i dont think so, dont know all the commands yet
<KilosU> lol
<KilosU> maiatoday, will teach everyone
<queery> maiatoday: are you arrending?
<KilosU> hmm someone else needs to look where the keys are
<maiatoday> queery: I will try to attend
<Kerbero> ahh maiatoday is here \o/
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> ummm, can you add an exception for a particular string in python, using try... except...?
<DigiGram> what would you like to achieve?
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> crazy day
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn and DigiGram!
<DigiGram> thanx Maaz 
<KilosU> Maaz, announce Meeting here tonight @ 19.30. Don't be late
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting here tonight @ 19.30. Don't be late
<Kilos> thats for those that cant use tab complete at tonights meeting
<nuvolari> pong
 * nuvolari lost track of reality
<nuvolari> I saw my name was called
<Kilos> nuvolari, is jy ok seun?
 * nuvolari searches
<nuvolari> halfpad oom
<nuvolari> baie werk
<Kilos> stoel jy vanaand?
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> is reg oom
<nuvolari> hoe laat?
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
 * nuvolari het niks prep onder hande nie
<Kilos> mooi dankie seun sien jou hier
<nuvolari> hoe laat oom?
<Kilos> jy het n paar hure om te dink
<Kilos> 19.30
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/SKJR0j
<Kilos> daar is die agenda
<Kilos> oh my is it same in english and afrikaans?
<Kilos> lol the poor kid didnt know who pinged him
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, meeting tonight
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you gonna attend?
<SmilyBorg> Thanks Kilos. It's on my calendar
<Kilos> calenders only work if one looks at them now and again
<Kilos> or is yours like an alarm clock
<SmilyBorg> mine notifies me 15 minutes before an event
<SmilyBorg> on my phone, pc, etc
<Kilos> ah thats nice
<SmilyBorg> Android + google calendar is pretty awesome
<Kilos> plustwo, you here lurking?
<Kilos> SubOracle, you too
<tumbleweed> Kilos: sure, suppose so
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
 * plustwo just got up...
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what country you in?
<plustwo> somalia... oom!
<Kilos> hehe do you work nightshift
<plustwo> sort of, yes
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so are you attending tonights meet lad?
<plustwo> yep, will get on the truck to a strnger signal are. but surely will be attending oom
<Kilos> good
<zeref> ...
<queery> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<queery> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<hubx> Hi there
<nuvolari> :O need to prepare for the meeting
<nuvolari> oh hi hubx 
<nuvolari> howdy queery, smilE, oom Kilos 
<smilE> hi nuvolari :p
<nuvolari> wait... something is wrong with the previous meeting minutes
<queery> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> it's for august
<hubx> I'm recently moved to ZA. Do you guys if there is a way for delta updates. The time it takes to upgrade...its so slow :(
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, are you around?
<nuvolari> hubx: no idea, but are you using local mirrors?
<queery> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> queery: Kilos was last seen 2 hours, 45 minutes and 7 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-15 07:23:28 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-10-15 07:07:52 PDT
<nuvolari> hubx: we're having a meeting tonight, you're welcome to stay for the meeting
<Kilos> just eating quick
<nuvolari> oh, and welcome to #ubuntu-za hubx :)
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, did the meeting go through last time?
<hubx> nuvolari, oh cool I will.
<hubx> yes I think so, I changed all entries in /etc/apt/source.list to za.archive.ubuntu.com/*
<hubx> *sources.list
<hubx> alright, nothing new on the delta upgrade side. Still a blueprint. I think I read first about it in 2006. :(
<superfly> hubx: debian packages do not officially support deltas
<hubx> yeah well, apple does :D
<nuvolari> sheesh :-/ loco.ubuntu.com's meetings are a mess for us
<nuvolari> I can't find any recent meeting pages :P
<hubx> nuvolari, http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/491/detail/
<nuvolari> why I'm a fan of cats: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-CnwsN75zSOc/UHwwKDkuHvI/AAAAAAAAK8I/D6t1TbczYyU/w442-h331/bvcfgtr4e.gif
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> hubx: I'm after the past events
<hubx> nuvolari, k sorry
<magespawn> evening all
<charlvn> good evening
<Kilos> hi guys sorry but food was lekker
<nuvolari> hi magespawn, charlvn 
<nuvolari> no problem hubx :)
<magespawn> hey nuvolari Kilos
<Kilos> we need someone to host a deb-delta server then we will have delta upgrades
<magespawn> nuvolari: you going to chair?
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<queery> nuvolari: Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-09-17-17-36-44.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-09-17-17-36-44.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-09-17-17-36-44.html
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hubx, why havent you visited before
<nuvolari> thanks a million queery 
<queery> no prob
<nuvolari> magespawn: before I forget, are you available next weekend for the release party?
<Kilos> hi smilE 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<smilE> :p
<magespawn> no i won't be able to get down nuvolari 
<hubx> Kilos, visited where? Here in IRC? Just been here for 2 weeks. ;)
<smilE> raspberry pi gets 512 megabyte ram :) isn't that cool :p
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos ... about to go SS&S... working tomorow so sorry about the meeting
<Kilos> here by us hubx 
<nuvolari> meh :-/ ok
<nuvolari> next time magespawn 
<nuvolari> howdy not_found 
<not_found> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ok, go rest well :)
<magespawn> if things change i will let you know
<Kilos> ok not_found  just login and get mins morrow
<nuvolari> great stuff magespawn 
 * nuvolari cross his fingers
<not_found> however for you guys I will stick it out until 10 (8 there)
<hubx> Kilos, where is that exactly :) ?
<Kilos> #ubuntu-za hubx 
<Kilos> we all hang out here
<queery> oom Kilos hubx is new to SA
<Kilos> nuvolari, can you add to agenda
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> oh my goodness, welcome hubx 
<nuvolari> oh dear, maaz forgot about me
<hubx> :)
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<nuvolari> I don't see the meeting stuff available
<nuvolari> howdy inetpro 
<Kilos> i saw felix now on news
<inetpro> meeting started?
<inetpro> sorry that I'm late
<Kilos> start nuvolari 
<nuvolari> 2 minutes to go oom
<Kilos> not yet inetpro 
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> ok cool
<nuvolari> ok 30 seconds
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> inetpro, can you give nuvolari maaz permissions
<queery> Maaz: i am Dewald Noeth
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<Kilos> oh his ready
<nuvolari> I have them, just not part of the help for some reason
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<hubx> Maaz: I am Hubert Hesse
<Maaz> hubx: Done
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<charlvn> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charlvn: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<not_found> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> not_found: Yessir
<nuvolari> Hi everyone, welcome to tonight's meeting
<nuvolari> welcome zeref 
<zeref> Hi guys
<Kilos> superfly, you here?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, ?
<queery> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<nuvolari> thanks for making the time to be here - I'm sure the year is just getting faster to the end
<queery> Maaz: coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<superfly> sorta
<Kilos> tell the bot please superfly 
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<inetpro> nuvolari: faster than a supersonic Felix?
<nuvolari> welcome to our newest member, hubx 
<Kilos> and keep an eye out on us
<not_found> hi and welcome hubx 
 * superfly has a baby to deal with
<nuvolari> inetpro: indeed! I can't believe I'm planning my year end leave already
<hubx> glad I could join :)
<Kilos> thats fine superfly 
<inetpro> nuvolari: true
<nuvolari> yeah, family comes first
<Kilos> use hands for baby and one eye for us
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ok, anyone want to mention something from the past meeting?
<nuvolari> I wasn't able to make it, sorry for that
<not_found> Me neither
<nuvolari> and thanks to magespawn for running chair!
<charlvn> me neither
<magespawn> hope the notes make some sort of sense
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> ask magespawn was his first chair
<nuvolari> eish, forgot the topic
<not_found> lol
<queery> not much went on
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic close to end of welcoming
<Maaz> Current Topic: close to end of welcoming
<inetpro> nuvolari: I linked to the previous month in July http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/16/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<inetpro> in the agenda
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review previous minutes
 * not_found did updare the report with the MoM :p
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery and Kilos!
<queery> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> inetpro: I saw that, I struggled to find one for the actual last meeting. Should we rather review that one?
<inetpro> maybe quickly look at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-07-16-17-30-21.txt
<hubx> what about that one: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-09-17-17-36-44.html
<queery> much better
<nuvolari> ok, so did we get release party info?
<inetpro> hubx: ahh, I didn't even see that, thanks
<nuvolari> we're quite busy for a party in durbs this time
<not_found> I saw on the mailing list
<hubx> found it on twitter: @ubuntuza
<amanica> Maaz, I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica: Okay
<Kilos> and the gauteng guys
<queery> I only have info from the JHB guys
<nuvolari> welcome amanica 
<queery> I know Durbs is trying but no info 
<Kilos> haha i did something right
<amanica> hi all
<queery> Bloem is dead
<nuvolari> hmm, release parties will be discussed under events
<nuvolari> just checking minutes quickly
<queery> CT - still waiting on maia and JP
<nuvolari> bloem isn't dead, they just lack the knowledge of IRC and the will to join a bigger community
<queery> I did ask maia for the contact list and got it and started to contact people
 * tumbleweed waves
<queery> haha
<nuvolari> howdy tumbleweed 
<queery> hi tumbleweed
<inetpro> wb tumbleweed
<queery> so are you throwing a release party tumbleweed
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> I'm not :)
<tumbleweed> I was kind of hoping someone in stellenbosch would
<queery> ai
<not_found> :(
<nuvolari> Bloem isn't so much for a community, they are like "we can do it better" in all the small groups :-/ I tried...
<queery> Im trying to get maia and JP to organise something, but maia is a bit busy at this time
<Tonberry> Maaz I am Hendrik van Wyk
<Maaz> Tonberry: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi Tonberry welcome
 * inetpro excited about the Hack4house event in Centurion
<Tonberry> dont think jp will make it to this meeting
<queery> ahh Tonberry
<inetpro> sadly I can't make it
<nuvolari> SFD? that's past already?
<queery> wil you inform him of my disappointment Tonberry
<Tonberry> ok
<queery> than
<queery> x
<nuvolari> anything anyone want to bring up from the last meeting?
<nuvolari> welcome Vince-0 
<queery> do you know if he has organised anything for the ubuntu release party?
<queery> Tonberry: 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Tonberry> i dont think so
<Kilos> Vince-0, tell the bot who you are
<queery> "maaz I am insert name"
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia & Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia & Announcements
<Vince-0> Maaz: I'm Vince-0 but my friends call me Vincent
<Maaz> Vince-0: Excuse me?
<Vince-0> Maaz: I'm Vincent
<Maaz> Vince-0: What?
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Vince-0: "I am"
<hubx> yay, release party? Finally, an occasion where I can where my geek shirts ;)
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vince-0 but my friends call me Vincent
<Maaz> Vince-0: Yessir
<Vince-0> Hello Maaz
<nuvolari> hubx: you mean you can't wear it to work?
<Vince-0> Maaz: you foolish bot
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<queery> hubx: what area are you in?
<nuvolari> lol, my boss has a t-shirt: I'm not here to make friends"
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> awkward quietness
<queery> haha
<nuvolari> did I say something wrong?
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you in the know. i dont know if maia is gonna have time to order cds
<hubx> I'm working in Pretoria (Faerie Glen)
<Kilos> or are they dvds now
<queery> it's funny cause it's true...
<magespawn> queery there is a party for durbs
<magespawn> the details where mailed
<Kilos> yay another Pta guy
<tumbleweed> Kilos: if she isn't, then someone else should
<queery> when, I never got details just that they are working on it
<tumbleweed> I suggest someone mails her and asks
<nuvolari> ok, so does not know about our twitter handle?
<queery> hubx: there is a gausing party close to you
<who_da_fly> something seriously wrong with my internet
<Kilos> wb who_da_fly 
<Kilos> uh oh
<queery> she is not answering whatsapp
<tumbleweed> then assume that she isn't organising anything
<nuvolari> I miss @ubuntuza's tweets because there's so much noise these days :P 
<inetpro> nuvolari: I guess we can say +1 to Kilos again for running that service for us
<nuvolari> I need to trim down on everyone I follow
<Kilos> queery, of topic some but later tell me how to get whatsapp on ubuntu please
 * not_found hasn't checked twitter in ages because of that :/
<queery> haha no idea...
<nuvolari> Maaz: ++ Kilos for running @ubuntuza
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> c'mon maaz
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> not_found: did you at least see the G+ event?
<not_found> sure.. it spams me :p
<queery> hubx: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1999/detail/
<nuvolari> Maaz: Kilos ++ for running @ubuntuza
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<inetpro> not_found: lol, I don't hink it's that bad 
<nuvolari> hrrr
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<inetpro> think*
<Cantide> hello '-'
<nuvolari> Maaz: karma for Kilos 
<Maaz> nuvolari: Kilos has karma of 7
<Kilos> tell the bot who you are Cantide 
<Cantide> umm
<queery> ok so Durban... please email me the details again
<Cantide> how do i do that?
<hubx> queery, yes I hope I can make it there :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: kilos ++ [for running @ubuntuza]
<nuvolari> hah, it worked
<nuvolari> Maaz: karma for Kilos 
<Maaz> nuvolari: Kilos has karma of 8
<Cantide> oh, has the Durban meet been decided?
<nuvolari> \o/
<not_found> :)
<nuvolari> Cantide: yeah
<nuvolari> aren't you on the mailing list?
<Cantide> umm
<nuvolari> or Google+
<nuvolari> I'm not sure where it was confirmed
<queery> <queery> "maaz I am insert name"
<Cantide> I am on the mailing list now
<Cantide> but i don't recall seeing it
<queery> Cantide: "maaz I am insert name"
<Kilos> you are supposed to read mails not skim them like when studying
<nuvolari> for anyone interested, you can always join discussions on the mailing lists
<magespawn> Maaz: I am "real name"
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<nuvolari> hubx: if you're interested: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<queery> ai magespawn
<not_found> more than half of mail goes to gmail spam btw
<magespawn> Maaz: I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<queery> not mine
<inetpro> ok anyone preferring G+ as a reference point for ubuntu-za can go to https://plus.google.com/b/112877206374340387802/112877206374340387802/posts
<nuvolari> we're not much into forums, so our main medium is the mailing list
<Cantide> Kilos, I skim everything all the time :)
<Cantide> Too much multitasking ._.
<Kilos> not_found, you gotta go tell gmail it isnt spam a few times
<queery> ok back to topic??
<not_found> (some of it does seem like spam sometimes >.> )
<nuvolari> wai,t I'm off my trolley here
<nuvolari> Cantide: durban's meeting was arranged on the durban linux users group list
 * inetpro shall try to keep ubuntu-za alive on G+ while keeping traffic low
<Cantide> not_found, Kilos, oh yeah, here it is in my spam folder ._.
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gmail lets some real junk through and blocks some serious stuff
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nuvolari> not for me oom Kilos 
<who_da_fly> meh. Never got any bites for a lunch-time Ubuntu hour
<nuvolari> lunch (half) hours are hard to manage :-/
<who_da_fly> if I see sflr again I'll see if we can do it even if it is just the two of us
<Kilos> nuvolari, as part of events find someone to order cds
<queery> We won't get CD's in time
<nuvolari> Did anyone host events the past while?
<Kilos> is he ok who_da_fly 
<who_da_fly> Kilos: Irunno
<queery> but I have the 12.04 that I will take to the release
<who_da_fly> I only ever talk to him in IRC
<hubx> How many cds do you need? Just burn them ourselves then?
<Kilos> ah 
<Kilos> the genuine article is so much nicer
<queery> hubx: it's nice to have the official ones so and as a loco we can get
<Cantide> Maaz: I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Okay
<Cantide> >_<
<queery> yeai
<nuvolari> anyone? 
<Kilos> ask tumbles
<nuvolari> report on some events please, we didn't do nothing, did we?
<who_da_fly> nuvolari: nothing I'm afraid... been a bit too busy
<queery> nope
<plustwo> Maaz: I am Oupa (plustwo)
<Maaz> plustwo: Righto
 * inetpro is not aware of major events in the past month
<amanica> ok so as mentioned earlier and on the mailinglist we are planning a release party in centurion on 27 October
<queery> did anyone do something for SFD
<hubx> Yes, for marketing purposes that's true. I thought you just wanted to share, so not anybody has to download it
<nuvolari> hmm, ok, so future events then :P
<who_da_fly> true, there was SFD
<nuvolari> we're officially having a meeting for durban next weekend
<inetpro> ahh SFD!
<amanica> yeah I also talked at SFD
<amanica> and had a stand :)
<queery> nuvolari: please send me the details
<Cantide> nuvolari, next weekend as in the 27th?
<Cantide> send them to me, too, please
<inetpro> amanica: nice!
<queery> amanica: did you take pics?
<amanica> I have some pics
<queery> who does the report these days
<Kilos> not_found, 
<nuvolari> Maaz: accepted Durban Meeting for Ubuntu 12.10 (https://plus.google.com/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g)
<Maaz> Accepted: Durban Meeting for Ubuntu 12.10 (https://plus.google.com/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g)
 * not_found is updating it when he has info :p
<nuvolari> queery: Cantide ^^
<queery> thanx
<nuvolari> magespawn: ^^
<Kilos> send info to not_found  guys
<inetpro> I got some good feedback from guys who were at the SFD
<nuvolari> hmm, can you guys get to the link? I see it's a private event :-/
<Cantide> I can't access it either
<nuvolari> or is it just private as in not a public event, but publicly visible?
<queery> where was it held inetpro amanica
<nuvolari> hrr :-/
<amanica> query: wits
 * not_found goes now... pls find a way to get the info to me and I will update the needed... night all
<queery> oh ok
<Kilos> ty not_found sleep tight
<nuvolari> give me a second or 2, I need to find some proper links
<queery> nuvolari: link not workin...
<queery> hehe
<Cantide> do i need to have a g+ account to view it?
<Cantide> I have one, but i never use it
<magespawn> those links not good
<nuvolari> https://groups.google.com/d/topic/dbnlug/lRI9hOox9-Y/discussion
<nuvolari> queery: Cantide ^^
<queery> must be a member to view...
<nuvolari> oh fudge :(
<queery> hehe
<nuvolari> I'm not managing that :-/
<nuvolari> sorry guys
<queery> just send me the details and Ill create the event on the loco page
<nuvolari> I'll forward it quick
<queery> thanx
<nuvolari> is it OK if I forward the mail from dlug to ubunutu-za's list?
<queery> jip
<inetpro> SFD event was at: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/South%20Africa/Midrand/JHBPTA
<amanica> queery: btw. it seems the Centurion Release party will not be a bring and braai any more because there were not enough gas braaier volunteers. Will send then new arangements through once it's confirmed.
<amanica> last year?
<queery> ok
<queery> we can always do hotdogs if we have a nice RSVP list
<queery> do you have a list of your own amanica?
 * smileE17 says: Anyone will use E17. Repeat after me: I will use E17 as my primary window manager
<smileE17> :P
<queery> do you still need repos amanica?
<smileE17> http://www.enlightenment.org/ :p
<inetpro> smileE17: haha
<amanica> queery: what list? Nico did a post to the house4hack group.
<Cantide> smileE17, haha, i'm currently talking to a Finn about the Awesome WM
<smileE17> inetpro: do you like it? :)
<smileE17> Cantide: cool! :)
<Cantide> how many people are expected to show up at the Durban meet?
 * inetpro is happy with the Kubuntu wm
<hubx> haha, just waited for the first wm discussion to begin ;)
<nuvolari> oh shoot
<nuvolari> thunder
<inetpro> eish!
<magespawn> brb fish two asleep on the couch
<Kilos> aw
<nuvolari> oh ffs lol, I forwarded "durban ubuntu moot"
<nuvolari> lol
<amanica> queery: I don't think we have somebody with the full repo. If you have it it will be great. I'll need to readup on how to get/use it otherwise.
<smileE17> inetpro: E17 is amazingly fast :p
<nuvolari> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2012-October/009748.html Cantide, queery 
<queery> doesn't H4h have uncaped interwebs
<Cantide> thanks nuvolari :)
<amanica> queery nope. 
<queery> ill see what I can do amanica
<smileE17> Lol, i'm using 6% cpu & 760 megabyte of ram :p
<amanica> queery: it is fast but not uncapped
<inetpro> smileE17: I guess we shall give nuvolari a chance to continue and discuss that later
<smileE17> I could be using raspberry pI :P
<queery> ok I have webafrica
<smileE17> inetpro: big hug :P
<nuvolari> eek, power gone :-/
<amanica> queery: I have 2Mbps uncapped at home, so if I know how to get it, I don't mind either
<queery> smileE17: do you know that its the monthly meeting?
<nuvolari> am I still here?
<nuvolari> ok good
<nuvolari> continuing in darkness
<Kilos> yes nuvolari 
<smileE17> no, queery 
<smileE17> :(
<queery> hehe 
<nuvolari> ok, durban confirmed for a meeting
<queery> so identify and join
<nuvolari> any other official meetings?
<nuvolari> I might have missed them now
<inetpro> nuvolari: wow, on battery? I guess you'll have to be quick then...
<queery> not that I am aware of
<nuvolari> inetpro: will be able to go for about an hour, or a bit more
<smileE17> #ubuntu-za-meeting ? :)
<queery> jip
<inetpro> ok, good
<Kilos> yip smileE17 
<nuvolari> eek, my browser is on my other screen, now to get it back...
<inetpro> smileE17: yep
<nuvolari> brb
<queery> amanica: http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/release-party-ubuntu-mirror 
<smileE17> inetpro: why no one is there :P
<nuvolari> ooh :> gotta love a tiling window manager
<amanica> queery: thanks
<queery> tumbleweed used to set this up at our CT/STB parties
<queery> where is he
<nuvolari> ok, so are we done with events?
<queery> no
<inetpro> +1
<queery> we need to do more ubuntu hours
<nuvolari> cool, I'll site here in the corner
<queery> hehe
<charlvn> nuvolari: +1
<queery> I have no issue organising it in JHB/Centurion but need people to actually attend...
<who_da_fly> ditto
<queery> who in durbs did the last one?
<Kilos> queery, collect guys at the release party
<smileE17> maybe #ubuntu-meeting is better :p
<Cantide> i missed the last one in Durbs
<queery> smileE17: please type "Maaz i am RealName"
<nuvolari> it was nice
<Kilos> no man smileE17  this is our official ubuntu-za channel meet
<Cantide> good news this time - i'm not working on the 27th (at least not that i know of yet)
<nuvolari> a bit crowded :P
<Cantide> nuvolari :D
<nuvolari> we had a good growd going 
<queery> great
<queery> when is the next one?
<smileE17> he is not replying :p
<queery> I have to organise one for Movember
<nuvolari> saw some raspberrypi's and a Nexus 7
<nuvolari> queery: durban meet?
<queery> durban Ubuntu hour for Movember?
<Vincent_> ubuntu release
<Vincent_> ha
<nuvolari> ah, we only have the release party planned for now
<Vince-0> Im in DBN
<inetpro> smileE17: #ubuntu-meeting is for official stuff, this is just for our local community
<nuvolari> hmm, can we start to close off the events section now?
<queery> how about a concecutive Ubuntu hour arround the country?
<nuvolari> need to move along :P
<smileE17> oo :p
<smileE17> !Maaz
<smileE17> Maaz: awake
<Maaz> smileE17: What?
<smileE17> Maaz: I said awake
<Maaz> smileE17: *blink*
<smileE17> Maaz: I like you
<Maaz> smileE17: Huh?
<queery> ok ill org it on the mailing list
<Banlam> is this meeting still on?
<Kilos> move on nuvolari 
<Banlam> i just got in
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Extras
<Maaz> Current Topic: Extras
<Kilos> es Banlam 
<queery> please agree on it
<Banlam> maaz i am gareth cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Righto
<queery> nuvolari: 
<smileE17> Maaz: I am Geoffrey De Belie
<Maaz> smileE17: Done
<queery> well done
<nuvolari> shucks, sorry queery 
<nuvolari> agree on what?
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> queery: ok for " queery will organise events on the mailing list"?
<queery> yea
<queery> it will do
<queery> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed queery will organise events on te mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: queery will organise events on te mailing list
<nuvolari> sorry about that :)
<nuvolari> ok so now, Extras or last words?
<Kilos> extras
<Kilos> who is gonna order cds
<nuvolari> I vote oom Kilos for president
<queery> ok battery on 10%
<Kilos> nee man
<nuvolari> hmm, maia usually does that
<Kilos> and who can host a deb-delta server
<nuvolari> I wonder if she'll be able to help again?
<Kilos> maia is too busy it seems
<amanica> I'm planning to get some ubuntu stickers printed for the centurion release party. It seems that I'll have to order 550-750 stickers. Will send out to the mailing list when I have more details.
<Cantide> should i download 12.10 and burn it to disk to bring along to the Durban meet?
<nuvolari> Cantide: afaik Una and William already said they will have mirrors available
<Cantide> okay
<nuvolari> (not just stock ubuntu)
<inetpro> amanica: you should perhaps talk to drubin as well to get the design for laptop stickers
<queery> my laptop will die in 10 min
<amanica> inetpro: o ok, last time Maia said that she just used the official logos, and it looks fine to me
<nuvolari> I'll ask maia about the CD process
<drubin> inetpro: amanica http://blog.smartcube.co.za/2009/05/26/ubuntu-pc-badges-for-za/ 
<drubin> but I have to go now
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nuvolari will ask maiatoday about obtaining and distributing cds
<Maaz> Agreed: nuvolari will ask maiatoday about obtaining and distributing cds
<inetpro> thanks drubin
<Kilos> ty drubin 
<amanica> drubin: I had one of those once!
<inetpro> amanica: we should print some more of those
<nuvolari> ok, we need to move on people :P running out of time
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * queery will be offline in 4 min
<inetpro> +1 for nuvolari
 * Kilos says nuvolari  if he can
<nuvolari> I'm open for chairing if I'm around for the next meeting :>
<queery> second
<Kilos> you better be
<Kilos> we know where you live
<nuvolari> ok queery thank's for attending tonight
<who_da_fly> I should be able to backup if necessary
<nuvolari> have a good evening
<queery> sorry for nagging
<charlvn> ciao queery 
<Kilos> ty who_da_fly 
<nuvolari> queery: someone needs to do it :P
<Kilos> cheers queery 
<Cantide> bye queery  :)
<inetpro> nuvolari: so does that mean not_found will do the report again?
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed nuvolari to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: nuvolari to chair next meeting
<amanica> initpro: The place I'm looking at does vinyl stickers which I think is fine. drubin's look like aluminium which may be more expensive.. 
<Kilos> yes inetpro we gotta keep him informed though
<nuvolari> inetpro: hmm, we need to confirm, but I understood he's ok with it
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed inform not_found on the details for reporting purposes
<Maaz> Agreed: inform not_found on the details for reporting purposes
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: closing
<nuvolari> right, the next meeting will be Movember 19th
<nuvolari> I hope to see you all again on that date!
<nuvolari> Maybe try to invite someone to the meeting?
<Cantide> I won't make it :(
<Kilos> thanks for chairing nuvolari 
<nuvolari> aw :-/
<smileE17> byebye :)
<nuvolari> Plesier oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> bye smileE17 
<nuvolari> Maaz: Agreed next meeting November 19, 2012
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting November 19, 2012
<inetpro> hmm... I'll excuse meself from the next meeting now already
<nuvolari> Righto, thanks for attending everyone
<nuvolari> it was a productive meeting methinks
<Kilos> and inetpro will set up the topic 
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: asap
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<nuvolari> So see everyone at the next meeting!
 * plustwo thinks the meeting was very kwl
<nuvolari> All of the best until then :)
<nuvolari> ++ plustwo 
<Kilos> nee man nuvolari steel paar minute elke dag
<inetpro> wb plustwo
<inetpro> nuvolari: did you end the minutes yet?
<nuvolari> plustwo: you can still introduce yourself before  I close off the meeting
<Kilos> net om te groet en se hoe gaan dinge by jou
<nuvolari> inetpro: negative
<inetpro> ah
<plustwo> Maaz: I am Oupa (plustwo)
<Maaz> plustwo: Alrighty
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-10-15-17-30-00.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-10-15-17-30-00.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-10-15-17-30-00.html
<nuvolari> \o/ success
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> nice meeting everyone :)
<inetpro> plustwo: * Oupa (plustwo) (plustwo)
<plustwo> o/ inetpro
<inetpro> well done nuvolari
<Kilos> lol and oupa calls me oom
<Kilos> hahaha
<nuvolari> nice to spend a while on IRC again
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<plustwo> i'm a younger oupa oom... lol
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks for running the show
<Kilos> nuvolari, you gotta sort youre life to give more time here
 * inetpro wbb
<nuvolari> You're welcome 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ya oom, I do need to do that hey :-/
<Kilos> ya man
<nuvolari> but with the title comes the workload :P
<Kilos> nee man you doing the chairing
<magespawn> whoops looks like i missed the end o that
 * plustwo travels back to the dungeons
<Kilos> aw sorry mage
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> you see minutes magespawn 
<magespawn> amanica does it work out cheeper to do it here than order from canonical?
<magespawn> yes Kilos ty
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> have log as well
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> onna fone thing?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you gonna end up with headaches
<magespawn> quassel core
<magespawn> on server in the shop
<Cantide> thanks nuvolari :)
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> i actually got discconected therefor awhile
<magespawn> disconnected
<Kilos> didnt show here magespawn 
<magespawn> thats the idea the core stays online
<Kilos> normally i wb you
<magespawn> that is also why the greeter does not greet ppl who use the quassel core setup
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> nuvolari: seems to hav gone quite smooth
<magespawn> hav=have
<Kilos> maybe battery conked
<Kilos> who_da_fly, you winning there
<Kilos> hows the family
<who_da_fly> mamma took the baba
<Kilos> what happened to you internet
<Kilos> inetpro, hoe kan iets so vinnig val
<Kilos> isnt there supposed to be a terminal speed for falling objects
<Kilos> like 180mph or something
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_velocity
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, what?
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you talking about?
<Kilos> felix
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> Cantide, what speed does it give there
<Cantide> depends on drag
<inetpro> Kilos: he was up there in the skies with very little resistance
<inetpro> in the stratosphere
<Kilos> oh as in outa space
<inetpro> almost
<magespawn> very close
<Cantide> therefore less drag
<amanica> magespawn: well It is only a couple of days so I think the only way to get them in time is to do it here.  £1.75 for 3 sheets +shipping
<Kilos> that is unbelievably fast if you think about it
<inetpro> well there's still a long way to go before he would be outside I think
<amanica> magespawn: the quick quote I got was about 50c per 3x4cm sticker if you buy 550
<Kilos> istnt outa space a vacuum
<inetpro> but he went higher than the average wheather balloom
<magespawn> amanica i am sure we can help cover the costs
<amanica> (that is locally)
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_Velocity_%28video_game%29 does anyone remember this? :D
<magespawn> 39kms I think
<Cantide> amanica, i am keen on a sticker
<Kilos> thats faster than a 9mm bullet if i remember right
<Kilos> 1200fps
<Kilos> cant work it out
<amanica> yes magespawn, Cantide I think I'll get them made and sell them at cost, even post it locally if anybody is interested..
<Kilos> too tired
<magespawn> keep us posted amanica
<amanica> cool
<Cantide> i may want a few
<Cantide> provided i don't have to trade them for a kidney
<amanica> lol
<Cantide> what quality?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what quality kidney
<magespawn> just watching Hak5 Toor Camp video
<amanica> Cantide: I dont know what quality they will be, I think I must go pay them a visit and see. 
<Cantide> okay :)
<Cantide> those aluminium ones look awesome, but probably too costly for everyone's taste
<amanica> yeah.
<amanica> I can also get "domed" stickers but they cost R5!
<amanica> will get some in any case
<magespawn> that is not too bad I think
<Cantide> "domed" ? those that bulge?
<Cantide> i would pay R 5 for a sticker
<amanica> I think so yes. like a gell coat
<Cantide> R 10 even
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> i prefer the aluminium ones '-'
<Cantide> but of course if many have to be made at once, then it'll have to be the same for everyone
 * Cantide goes with the flow
<amanica> http://www.stickerprinters.co.za/index.php/domed-stickers  A domed sticker is the liquid polyurethane, which consists of honey, flows to the border of the vinyl shape and is trapped by capillary attraction to the border. The liquid is then cured to create a complete product with a 3D effect 
<magespawn> i think anything under R15 would be easy for most
<Kilos> hubx, you must visit here all the time
<Kilos> or stay not visit
<hubx> Kilos, yes I added it to permanent IRC list ;)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> we need numbers
<Kilos> havent grown in years
<bakuman> so...
<Kilos> go on bakuman 
<bakuman> summary of the meeting?
<Kilos> you want the minutes?
 * bakuman is too lazy to read it all O_O
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah hard work
<Cantide> where can i get information about our loco, meetings, release parties etc. ?
<Cantide> like who is involved, how it all runs
<inetpro> amanica: those are actually not alluminium
<inetpro> I think it's just vinyl
<Cantide> oh
<Kilos> we got some sites but dont ask me for links
<Cantide> they look nice though '-'
<Cantide> Kilos, okay :'(
<Cantide> I will search :)
<Kilos> inetpro, you got links
<inetpro> drubin: what did those cost to print, do you remember
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za   http://ubuntu-za.org
 * inetpro should perhaps find out where I can print them here in Pretoria
<Kilos> there Cantide 
<inetpro> Kilos: what links you looking for?
<Kilos> <Cantide> where can i get information about our loco, meetings, release parties etc. ?
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> he dunno bout twitter the stupid bot
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i wanna try ibid on tinycorelinux
<inetpro> Kilos: you the teacher!
<Kilos> no you inetpro 
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> im falling off chair here
<Kilos> long exciting day
<Cantide> thanks, Kilos :)
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> inetpro, you do in secs what takes me 10's on minutes
<Kilos> of
<inetpro> Kilos: the twitter handle and links are above in the topic
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> hmm, koeksisters
<Kilos> i woulda got there sometime
<nuvolari> anyone want one?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> sblief
 * nuvolari pos vir oom Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> *van die koeksisters
<Kilos> epos
<nuvolari> lol, why are you falling off your chair oom?
<nuvolari> Maaz: last update by ubuntuza
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<Kilos> moeg  en kop klap ietwat
<Kilos> maar
<nuvolari> Maaz: last status update by ubuntuza
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<Kilos> my kable konneksie werk tussen 2 pcs
<inetpro> Maaz: last tweet by ubuntuza
<Maaz> inetpro: No such twit
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> en het tinycorelinux op n 1g skyf
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> clever bot
<nuvolari> Maaz: last tweet by @ubuntuza
<Maaz> nuvolari: No such twit
<nuvolari> :O
<inetpro> Maaz: last tweet by inetpro
<Kilos> why does he lie
<Maaz> inetpro: No such twit
<nuvolari> Maaz: last update by inetpro
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> pffft
<nuvolari> maaz is ill
<Kilos> does he monitor twitter?
<nuvolari> he could check up on twitter oom Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: he can read google
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ask  qp
<nuvolari> but I think this might be twitter api issues
<Kilos> QP, last update by inetpro
<QP> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hah lol
<Kilos> stupid coew
<Kilos> cow as well
<Kilos> QP, die
<amanica> inetpro: this is the place I'm looking at at the moment (pretoria/fourways) http://www.stickerprinters.co.za/
<inetpro> nuvolari, Kilos: I think the twitter api has changed
<nuvolari> see, I was right :P
<Kilos> do you have to teach a bot to do that
<Kilos> or is it an ibid thing
<nuvolari> inetpro: they are streamlining for their March 2013 change
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess ibid will have to be updated
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> do you know
<inetpro> Kilos: and maybe they have done it already, check on your version
<Kilos> or the whole ibid app
<Kilos> mine is new
<Kilos> daily build
<inetpro> Kilos: where's QP?
<Kilos> sec i call the cow
<nuvolari> jislaaik, val ek vandag by spar amper dood neer
<nuvolari> 'n brood is R9-something
<magespawn> that is a lot
<charlvn> heh it's becoming cheaper to live in europe :)
<charlvn> i don't feel so bad anymore
<Cantide> or Asia >_>
 * Cantide scurries off
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> never lived in asia so wouldn't know, but i wouldn't mind living in japan for a while
<Kilos> inetpro, here she is
<inetpro> QP: latest tweet from inetpro
<QP> inetpro: What?
<charlvn> eat some melonpan :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<amanica> inetpro: and I'm looking at this for laptop/general usage stickers http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_st_no%C2%AE-orange-hex.png
<nuvolari> Maaz: last update by inetpro
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> bah
<nuvolari> I give up
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you awake still
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yes, hi
<amanica> inetpro: and this for covering the windows keys: http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex.png
<Kilos> um how we make ibids do the tweet thing
<magespawn> now that would be cool
<inetpro> amanica: drubin's design is at http://blog.smartcube.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/ubuntu.svg
<Kilos> as in CV
<tumbleweed> Kilos: ibids can't tweet (yet?)
<amanica> inetpro: thanks, will consider it.
<Kilos>    maaz used to give latest tweet by nick
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> ok, I'm going to muf op die bank nou, I'm tired
<nuvolari> o/ 'night
<Kilos> lol tumbleweed i mean how do we make them reply to latset tweet by inetpro
<magespawn> night nuvolari
<Kilos> night nuvolari 
<tumbleweed> Maaz: latest tweet from inetpro
<Maaz> tumbleweed: No such twit
<Kilos> lekket kiep
<tumbleweed> Kilos: like that?
<Kilos> ya he used to work
<inetpro> tumbleweed: it definitely used to work
<inetpro> but to read tweets, not post
<inetpro> it even worked for floss.pro and identica
<inetpro> nuvolari: good night
<inetpro> amanica: a sticker for the WIN key would be nice
<inetpro> but that is very small
<Kilos> hahaha
<amanica> inetpro: yeah have to buy 750 of those at a time...
<Kilos> cokey pen works
<Cantide> inetpro, FTW!
<inetpro> Cantide: what did I do now?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: oh, indeed. something must have changed
<Cantide> "for the win (key)"
<magespawn> so does spray paint Kilos
<Cantide> sorry, i like puns
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ahh, lol
<Kilos> or tippex or nail varnish
<Cantide> but my 'super' keys are not smooth, so it's tricky
<amanica> I have not had much success with cokey. just scissors sometimes..
<Cantide> and i will not keep this keyboard for long ,_, sadly
<Kilos> and not so wide spread
<Kilos> whats a super key?
<Cantide> win key
<Cantide> Ubuntu seems to refer to it as a super key
<Kilos> who named it a super key?
<Cantide> ^
<inetpro> Kilos: that's the one
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what does it do actually
<Cantide> Kilos, are you in unity?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: do you have UNity?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> press and hold it
<Cantide> hold down
<Cantide> yes, haha
 * Cantide ^5s inetpro
<Kilos> how long
<Cantide> a few seconds, and keep it pressed
<Kilos> oh i cant enter then
<Cantide> you should see a list of keyboard shortcuts
<Kilos> it did nothing
<Cantide> even on there it refers to it as the super key
<Cantide> weird o_O
<inetpro> then press it + the relevant number to open the numbered app on the menu
<Kilos> where must i see them
<inetpro> Kilos: on the left hand menu 
<Kilos> oh i see numbers
<Cantide> Kilos, what happens when you tap the key? does the dash open?
<inetpro> yeah!
<Kilos> on my running apps
<Cantide> should be numbers on the first 10 'o'
<Kilos> top panel flashes something top left
 * Cantide thinks that Kilos is running a faulty version of unity
 * Cantide hides
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: now press Super+1
<Kilos> dont say that i just made a backup
<inetpro> and then Sper+2
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> you get the idea
<Kilos> oh it opened home
<Kilos> i see what it does
<Cantide> unity makes up with it's shortcomings with nifty shortcut keys
<Kilos> easier to go click there
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> if you hand is on your mouse, i guess
<inetpro> me hates the mouse
<Cantide> your hand *
 * Cantide agrees with inetpro 
<Cantide> I even bought a better mouse, but i still dislike using it .-.
<Kilos> you guys dont have to look where you are typing
<Kilos> mouse is one arrow to follow
 * inetpro is to lazy to lift the hand from the keyboard in order to find the mouse
<Kilos> rofl
<Cantide> also, keyboard is more accurate for me :)
<Cantide> and more efficient when work volume is high
<Cantide> like every day at work ._.
<Kilos> julle twee oog monsters
<tumbleweed> inetpro, Kilos: So, we were using an Atom API that has been turned off
<tumbleweed> patches are welcome :)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: eish
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> twitter turned it off?
<Cantide> why does Twitter change it's API faster than I change underwear?
<Cantide> its *
<inetpro> tumbleweed: so it was reading from the rss feed?
<inetpro> I think there's still a way to do that
<tumbleweed> inetpro: the Atom feed
<tumbleweed> we switched to it, from the json API because the json API was excluding retweets
<tumbleweed> no idea if that's been fixed
<Kilos> we need a python guy to make that patch
<Kilos> one thats not busy all the time
<inetpro> tumbleweed: https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.rss?screen_name=inetpro
<inetpro> that is my feed ^^
<tumbleweed> inetpro: the API vesrion 1 has been deprecated
<inetpro> it's still working
<tumbleweed> yes, but who knosw how much longer
<inetpro> true
 * inetpro wonders why they do that
<inetpro> it's so useful
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> i gotta leave pc on
<inetpro> night Kilos
<Kilos> scared i lose iptables thingie
<Cantide> night Kilos '<
<inetpro> tumbleweed: hmm... looks like it will cease functioning this month already
 * inetpro reading https://dev.twitter.com/docs/faq#11716
<tumbleweed> the relevant code is in ibid/plugins/social.py
<tumbleweed> we just need to investigate if we are still abiding by the terms of their API
<tumbleweed> and whether the JSON API now does what we need
 * inetpro has never worked with JSON
<Cantide> JSON :'(
<Cantide> it nearly drove me mad once
<Cantide> and i gave up
<tumbleweed> JSON is a really nice format to work with
<Cantide> when you know what you're doing, i guess
<Cantide> i didn't :)
<charlvn> hi guys, sorry was afk for a bit
<charlvn> what's up with the twitter thing? i got some experience with it
<charlvn> so the problem is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ibid-core/ibid/trunk/view/head:/ibid/plugins/social.py
<charlvn> ?
<inetpro> charlvn: what's the new way to talk to twitter, say I want the latest posting from inetpro
<charlvn> Maaz: latest tweet from inetpro
<Maaz> charlvn: No such twit
<charlvn> that's the problem right?
<charlvn> give me one min
<inetpro> eh, yes :-)
<charlvn> no problem, looking at it now
<charlvn> ok this is very irritating
<charlvn> if i do this i get a full response: https://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_name=inetpro
<charlvn> if i do this i get a bad authentication code: https://api.twitter.com/1.1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_name=inetpro
<charlvn> it used to be that you can just do a call anonymously
<charlvn> but in v1.1 of the api it seems like the bot needs to authenticate first?
<inetpro> exactly
<charlvn> https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/user_timeline
<charlvn> that's crap imho
<charlvn> :(
<charlvn> twitter has been tightening up it seems
<inetpro> charlvn: especially when twitter is mostly public
<inetpro> they are really tightening the screws
<charlvn> yeah i don't like it
<charlvn> the one easiest way of doing this would be "scraping" the html
<charlvn> that's going to work nicely
<charlvn> yeah imho that is the best way to do it, although it is going to need changing if twitter decides to restructure their html in some major way
<inetpro> charlvn: scraping from?
<charlvn> i also don't know if it's against their terms of service
<charlvn> reading the latest tweet directly from the html of the usual web page you see - https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/user_timeline
<charlvn> ah sorry - i meant to post http://twitter.com/inetpro
<inetpro> I think it's best to follow their recommended methods
<inetpro> there's a lot of abuse 
<tumbleweed> no, scraping will certainly be against the terms of service
<charlvn> you basically need this part: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281872/
<tumbleweed> if 1.1 requires authentication, we'll have to register ibid
<charlvn> hmmm, yeah i thought as much
<inetpro> so I can understand some of the reasoning for tightening the screws
<charlvn> well that's probably the only option then
<charlvn> yeah they are under heavy load and need high amounts of server resources
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ahh, that would be the way to do it
<charlvn> although quite honestly i think the thing that helped make them popular in the first place is probably their easy api
<charlvn> anyway, that's irrelevant now
<charlvn> the irritating thing about it is that you will need to pass the calls through oauth
<charlvn> https://dev.twitter.com/docs/auth
<charlvn> that is not the simplest thing to do but it's not that hard either
<charlvn> you basically need to get a token and then use that token to "sign" the calls with
<inetpro> they also have https://dev.twitter.com/opensource
<charlvn> https://dev.twitter.com/docs/twitter-libraries#python
<charlvn> i would say just use one of those?
<inetpro> wow, so many libs
<inetpro> why is tweepy in bold?
<charlvn> i assume it's a recommended library
<charlvn> probably best to use that - has the biggest chance of being complete and up to date?
<charlvn> although, the last change seems to be from 2 months ago
<charlvn> not too bad though
<charlvn> the mailing list seems active: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/tweepy
<charlvn> they have an irc channel on freenode too - #tweepy
<inetpro> charlvn: I think it's old
<charlvn> this one doesn't look too bad either: https://github.com/ryanmcgrath/twython
<charlvn> most of those look pretty old actually
<charlvn> i don't like that they don't even have an oauth example and this looks really outdated: http://tweepy.github.com/
<charlvn> twitter dropped support for basic authentication years ago
<inetpro> yep
<charlvn> i have the best feeling about twython from those in the list
<charlvn> but that's at first glance
<inetpro> and python-twitter ?
<charlvn> http://code.google.com/p/python-twitter/source/browse/
<charlvn> none of the code has been updated in 2012 it seems
<inetpro> hmm...
<charlvn> this is better: http://code.google.com/p/python-twitter/source/list
<inetpro> so maybe the whole libs page is outdated
<inetpro> https://dev.twitter.com/docs/twitter-libraries#python
<charlvn> yeah i get that feeling
<charlvn> maybe it's worth asking here: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!searchin/twitter-development-talk
<charlvn> this group is pretty active
<charlvn> sorry this: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/twitter-development-talk
<charlvn> new google groups links are weird :/
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> but that forum also seems old
<charlvn> am i looking at it wrong or is that group also dead now?!
<charlvn> all the posts seem to be from 2011 - i used to belong to that group for a few years
<charlvn> oh, they got their own system now: https://dev.twitter.com/discussions
<inetpro> ahh
<charlvn> sorry i am clearly out of date myself :)
<charlvn> (i have not done much twitter-related development in the last two years or so)
<charlvn> i think last time when i did something i used this oauth2 library directly (not any twitter-specific libraries): https://github.com/simplegeo/python-oauth2
<charlvn> but i also don't know if that is still the best library to use at the moment
<charlvn> it was very actively developed at the time
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> magespawn: good night
<charlvn> i tried to do a search for "python" on the new discussions page but it asked me to login and i don't have an active account atm
<charlvn> magespawn: night!
<inetpro> charlvn: https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/overview#JSON_support_only
<charlvn> very interesting
<charlvn> yeah everything is moving to json
<charlvn> i also need to go, sorry it is getting late and i need to work tomorrow :)
<charlvn> nn all
<inetpro> charlvn: please keep digging there
<inetpro> eish
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-16
<nuvolari> hi oom KilosU 
<nuvolari> oom is vroeg op!
<KilosU> lo nuvolari 
<KilosU> dit gaan reen
<nuvolari> dis reeds bewolk hierso
<KilosU> jys hier
<nuvolari> lol
<KilosU> het jy die bed nat gemaak?
<nuvolari> o, ek dog omdat oom so vroeg hier is
<nuvolari> nee, darm nie oom
<KilosU> lol nee
<nuvolari> was net vroeg op
<nuvolari> ek moet gaan klaarmaak
<nuvolari> sien oom later!
<nuvolari> hou die fort oom!
<KilosU> ek maak het oop vir sus hierdie tyd elke dag maar gewoonlik is pc af
<KilosU> was bang gisteraand om af te sit
<nuvolari> hmm, hoekom oom?
<KilosU> mooi loop seun
<nuvolari> ek moet nog kyk of my updates klaargemaak het gister
<nuvolari> dankie oom KilosU 
<KilosU> bang ek verloor iptables goed
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> ok, ek is weg
<nuvolari> oom moet firestarter gebruik
<KilosU> k
<nuvolari> dis baie maklik
<KilosU> sjoe ek sukkel al weke met baie goed. gaan nou
<KilosU> sien jou later
<nuvolari> (ek praat uit konteks, ek weet nie waarvoor oom dit gebruik nie :P)
<nuvolari> tot later
<KilosU> om 2 pcs een 3g te gee
<KilosU> sonder router
<Kilos> Symmetria, you awake?
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> queery ping
<Kilos> you one of the young group
<DigiGram> why whats up?
<Kilos> how do i get whatsapp to work on ubuntu
<DigiGram> if you find a way let me know :)
<Kilos> lol do you use it
<DigiGram> whatsapp only works if you have a sim card inserted, so you can't run it in an emulator
<Kilos> i just know peeps leaving mxit to go whatsapp and dunno why
<DigiGram> I would love it, but as far as I know, there is no clear way of making it work
<Kilos> i google before and it was many megs of stuff to install for that emulator thing
<DigiGram> whats nice about whatsapp is, it's almost the same as SMS's, you don't get network errors (or its just hidden at least), and you are logged in automaticly, and anybody with your number has you on whatsapp automatically
<DigiGram> yeah, the android emulator is quite large, but it does not give you access to a phone number
<Kilos> oh
<DigiGram> and whatsapp needs that. You can't even register another number on your phone
<DigiGram> during setup they send an sms to your phone that your phone needs to auto detect
<Kilos> oh so you gotta start from a fone
<Kilos> same as mxit used to be before evo
<DigiGram> almost yeah
<DigiGram> but mxit uses jabber, so you could connect with other clients
<DigiGram> I still do
<Kilos> sons chick has whatsapp on her windows pc, so i will keep looking, there must be linux way too
<DigiGram> if she can tell you what app she uses, I'll figure it out for ubuntu
<Kilos> ok i will get hold of her via mail because since the whatsapp thing she never mxits no more
<Kilos> stupid woman
<DigiGram> hehe
<DigiGram> well let me know, then I'll figure it for us
<Kilos> she said though that she couldnt use fone while on pc using it
<Kilos> cool
<DigiGram> maybe she just use VNC to access the phone from pc
<Kilos> Maaz, google  whatsapp from PC
<Maaz> Kilos: "How to Install Whatsapp on PC" http://www.ruchirablog.com/install-whatsapp-pc/ :: "WhatsApp on PC | How to get Whatsapp on your personal computer" http://whatsapponpc.com/ :: "Whatsapp Messenger on your Windows PC [How To]" http://www.theandroidsoul.com/how-to-use-whatsapp-messenger-on-your-windows-pc/ :: "How to Install WHATSAPP on PC [2012] - YouTube"
<Maaz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6EINMlygg :: "How to WhatsApp for PC 100% free Guide [WORKI…
<Kilos> she is a dodo on a pc
<Kilos> she wouldnt know about vnc
<DigiGram> hehe
<DigiGram> maybe used a guide
<DigiGram> I will check those vid's later
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> thanks everyone for doing the meeting last night
<maiatoday> I fell asleep and then woke up when queery pinged me :(
<Kilos> maiatoday, are you ordering the cd's?
<maiatoday> or let me rephrase, when I woke up I saw his ping and it was too late
<Kilos> lol np girl
<maiatoday> I have already ordered the CDS
<maiatoday> they are DVDs this time
<Kilos> youre a star
<maiatoday> also yesterday I had a chat or two with Kerbero about the release party
<Kilos> yeah we heard 12.10 is too big for cd
<maiatoday> nothing finalised yet
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> when finalised let not_found know please
<maiatoday> ok cool
<maiatoday> I will also blog about the parties soon I hope
<Kilos> he is doing the reports
<Kilos> dunno if you were here when he offered
<maiatoday> thanks not_found for doing the reports
<maiatoday> every bit helps
<maiatoday> our re-approval is in dec I think
<Kilos> ah
<maiatoday> but we have bee keeping track of things so it shouldn't be too hard to put the web page together for re-approval
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> we lost without you
<maiatoday> :) thanks, but you know, everybody is doing a great job
<maiatoday> the meetings get scheduled, the reports get done
<maiatoday> the twitter feed gets updated
<maiatoday> with these basic things in place we can do more exciting things too
<Kilos> hopefully yeah
<maiatoday> and it's more fun if more people help out
<Kilos> hows all your stuff doing girl?
<Kilos> you winning at least?
<maiatoday> so I feel bad for not being around but on the flip side I think it is a good thing
<maiatoday> my studies are finished now, I passed and everything 
<Kilos> yeah spreading the workload
<Kilos> well done
<maiatoday> from that though I have some projects I have to do which is eating my time
<maiatoday> ty
<maiatoday> also 2 day jobs hehe, granted they are both only 3 days a week but it adds yp
<maiatoday> s/yp/up
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi there
<maiatoday> hi SMilyBorg, I saw you queery's post to the loco website had some problems, are they sorted out now?
<Kilos> sjoe maiatoday dont burn yourself out
<SmilyBorg> sorry that I didn't make it to the meeting last night. had a bit of a bad spell
<Kilos> aw np SmilyBorg 
<maiatoday> Kilos, hopefully I'm on fire not burning out
<Kilos> you're forgiven
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maiatoday, how you getting aroung the customs guys?
<SmilyBorg> I think it's sorted. Everyone's explanation of what happened makes sense, and apparently the loco site will be updated with the correct info
<maiatoday> ok well just ping me or fix the loco site if there is still a problem SmilyBorg
<maiatoday> Kilos, dunno, we'll have to see what they write on the invoice. Ususally if it isn't a lot of money I just pay it
<Kilos> ai
<maiatoday> biggest issue is it delays things by months sometimes
<Kilos> they must make it like 2$ or something
<Kilos> yeah they are a pain
<maiatoday> well the package is like 8 kg so they can't really make it 2$
<maiatoday> if they say something like marketing material or flyers it helps
<maiatoday> but if they say CDs it gets stopped
<maiatoday> I'll just deal with it when it gets here
<Kilos> do you have a contact at canonical you can explain nicely to
<maiatoday> hmm no not really, I mean there is a contact to track the package but it is part of a bigger distribution so you can't really track it before that
<maiatoday> thing is if they would just tell me how much the customs is early and not make it stuck while they decide then I would actually prefer to pay the customs to get the DVDs out quicker
<Kilos> no i mean to explain what to say is in the package
<maiatoday> no not really
<Kilos> someone must have
<Kilos> drussell, you here
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> he might have a contact aqs he works for them i think
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> peer at it again
<superfly> hi Vince-0_
<Vince-0_> haai
<superfly> Vince-0_: I see you found me on G+
<Vince-0_> I did - 
<Kilos> hi superfly Vince-0 
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
 * Kilos tries a reboot to see if them iptable things will still work
<Kilos> bad move rebooting
<SmilyBorg> Does anyone know anything about http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ being unresponsive?
<Kilos> yes i get nothing either SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> arg, and just when I need an app
<Kilos> maybe they down
<Kilos> change to nother repo
<SmilyBorg> can traceroute to them, so maybe just down for maintainance
<SmilyBorg> ya, will do
<Vince-0> Haai Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Hi SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> hey Vince-0
<Kilos> w000 superfly just running them 3 commands and pc2 connects
<Kilos> after a reboot
 * Kilos dances a jig
<DigiGram> I really need to decide on a distro and stick to it :)
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> great stuff Kilos
<Kilos> ty for the help superfly 
<superfly> SmilyBorg: don't bother with that, use UFS's mirror instead
<superfly> Kilos: you're welcome
<DigiGram> Hopefully my new netbook will support a newer ubuntu or mint at least
<Kilos> DigiGram, you like unity?
<superfly> DigiGram: what netbook is that?
<SmilyBorg> last I checked we have 8 confirmed ad 5 maybes for saturday :-) 
<DigiGram> Kilos, not at all
<SmilyBorg> superfly: UFS?
<Kilos> and kde?
<DigiGram> and superfly I still need to shop for one
<Kilos> good news that SmilyBorg 
<DigiGram> http://mirror.ufs.ac.za/
<SmilyBorg> ya :-)
<DigiGram> I love KDE, but my laptop is to old for KDE to work nice, so I use LXDE or MATE
<SmilyBorg> thanks guys. just used the main servers. was trying to get prepaid-manager-applet installed
<SmilyBorg> now I need to figure how to get it to retrieve a balance on 8ta
<Kilos> i installed mate again this morning. hard work unity
<superfly> DigiGram: too old? I find that strange
<charlvn> ohayo gozaimas
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> DigiGram: KDE handles no 3D so much better than Unity tand Gnome Shell
<charlvn> good meeting yesterday
<DigiGram> well, KDE does work, but I have to sacrifice a lot of speed
<superfly> DigiGram: I've never noticed that, I've run KDE on less than I've run Unity or Gnome
<superfly> and it has run better
<DigiGram> Laptop is a celeron made for Vista
<tonberryE352> acquire ssd 
<tonberryE352> find seatbelt
<DigiGram> its funny, KDE gives me problems on my PC and laptop, but at work it was great
<superfly> DigiGram: what graphics card?
<Vince-0> im using cinnamon 
<DigiGram> no idea superfly
<SmilyBorg> the new unity in 12.10 works gret without 3d aceleration
<DigiGram> I haven't tried cinnamon Vince-0, maybe I should set a VM to test it before I format
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<DigiGram> let me get a clean USB to install MATE and try that a bit, this LXDE is good, but I want moar
<charlvn> oh wow, the mate desktop has the nyan cat in the about screen?!
<charlvn> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6d/Mate_Desktop_Ubuntu.png
<Kilos> i like mate
<Kilos> knocks the socks off unity
<charlvn> Kilos: i'm installing it right now :)
<DigiGram> mmm, now just to find a USB drive I can format
<Vince-0> DigiGram - Ubuntu 12.04 with Cinnamon and AWN launcher 
<Vince-0> dual screen is a bit buggy but ees ok
<DigiGram> does it use xrandr for dual screen?
<Vince-0> ow I don't know
<Vince-0> its just the notifications that doen't work well with a second screen attached
<DigiGram> I'll install Mint MATE and have a look
<charlvn> oooh mate looks old :(
<charlvn> and i don't even get the nyan cat in the about screen
 * zeref YaaawwwnnNs
<DigiGram> I'm not into the too flashy stuff, I'll rather have something that works with my down-to-earth equipment
<charlvn> that's strange, the screenshot on the wikipedia is from mate 1.1 and mine is mate 1.4.0
<charlvn> DigiGram: in principle, i'm not either, but ths does feel like going back a few years :)
<DigiGram> true, but most of my time is spent in terminal, so I don't mind to much
<charlvn> took a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/NURM9.jpg
<charlvn> DigiGram: same here, i use mutt for mail and irssi for irc, but still :)
<charlvn> once again, i find it strange that i have a "floppy drive" device, even though my VM has none
<DigiGram> just get some themes then hehe
<charlvn> ok now to try cinnamon ;)
<DigiGram> let me know what you think, I'm backing up so long
<DigiGram> charlvn, where did you get that about screen
<Kilos> you can get help with mate at #mate
<charlvn> DigiGram: from the wikipedia
<DigiGram> oh okay
<charlvn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MATE_(desktop_environment)
<DigiGram> because mine looks much different
<DigiGram> might be because I have MINT installed with MATE
<charlvn> ah
<charlvn> no i installed mate on top of ubuntu 12.04
<DigiGram> oh okay
<charlvn> ooh, cinnamon is more my style
<charlvn> made another screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/Ewo3h.jpg
<tonberryE352> a civil discussion about desktop environments
<tonberryE352> not something you see every day
<DigiGram> hahaha yeah Tonberry 
<Kilos> hehe
<DigiGram> normally its more of an argument
<Kilos> we dont fight or be nasty here
<Kilos> this is a real community
<DigiGram> cinnamon actually does look good
<charlvn> me gusta, i think cinnamon is what i have been looking for
<charlvn> i have this runnning inside a vm now on my desktop but i might even install it on my laptop later
<charlvn> i actually wanna try it inside mint now
<DigiGram> yeah maybe I should download mint cinnamon first to see if I like it
<charlvn> yeah i first installed the ppa on ubuntu 12.04 but am booting mint cinnamon 13 now inside a different vm
<DigiGram> I have mint mate running in a vm for quite a while now
<charlvn> lemme try that too
<charlvn> strange, mint cinnamon looks a heck of a lot different
<DigiGram> yeah, my mint mate looks much better than your screenshot
<charlvn> lemme just install it first and add the vmware drivers because it's impossible on this live cd
<superfly> I just find gtk and gnome irritating in general... it seems to be aimed at the "I don't know how to use a computer" crowd
<charlvn> superfly: it's probably true, to some extent, kde i feel has much more features
<DigiGram> will try KDE on the netbook. the new ones packs a better punch than my laptop anycase
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> DigiGram: I have a Toshiba netbook which is very awesome
<DigiGram> I'll see what my budget allows
<superfly> DigiGram: it was around R3k when I compared prices
<DigiGram> it should be small, good battery life, and should run the newest version of ubuntu/mint/whatever
<DigiGram> R3k is around what I'll spend I think
<superfly> nb 505 I think it is
<charlvn> my mint cinnamon looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/h9QqM.png
<charlvn> does that make sense?
<charlvn> i downloaded linuxmint-13-cinnamon-dvd-64bit.iso
<DigiGram> for me mint mate looks better
<charlvn> probably, i will try that next, already got the iso here
<charlvn> but first i go on lunch... bbl
<DigiGram> enjoy
<DigiGram> installer keeps crashing, seems to me I'll need to burn the DVD
<Squirm> DigiGram: I'm usuing mate
<Squirm> it's good
<Squirm> actually. it looks like charlvn :P maybe it's cinnamon
<DigiGram> Trying to get the installer working now
<Squirm> write it to a flash drive and boot from that ^^
<DigiGram> from USB (created with YUMI) it keeps on crashing
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> I just use dd these days
<Squirm> dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/device bs=1M
<DigiGram> and then it is bootable?
<Squirm> where of is the actual device, not a partition. do say /dev/sdb NOT /dev/sdb1
<DigiGram> would've saved me some time
<Squirm> s/do/so
<DigiGram> yeah I understand
<Squirm> it makes it bootable
<DigiGram> what I do like about YUMI in windows though is it helps you to add multiple ISO's to your USB
<Squirm> yes, that's the only time I've used yumi
<Squirm> I think I used it through wine
<Squirm> otherwise I used to use unetbootin
<Squirm> SmilyBorg: I like your mailing list signature on relativity
<SmilyBorg> :-) thanks
<SmilyBorg> thats actualy my personal mail signature
<Squirm> I figured. should have worded my sentence differently
<Squirm> :P
<SmilyBorg> hehe, its ok
<charlvn> DigiGram: which installer keeps crashing?
<DigiGram> when I run MINT MATE x64 as live USB, the install now installer crashes each time it asks for country (before I input anything)
<charlvn> wow that's irritating
<charlvn> but i have had issues like that before
<DigiGram> but I've burned the DVD before Squirm told me dd would've worked
<charlvn> it could indeed be because you're booting from usb
<charlvn> *might* have worked ;)
<DigiGram> okay yeah *might*
<DigiGram> will test it another day
<charlvn> i also often try to do it in that way but i have had mixed results
<DigiGram> for now, the DVD actually worked
<charlvn> ah great
<charlvn> the traditional way is still the safest way
<charlvn> i normally do it by 1) formatting the usb 2) mounting both the iso and the usb device 3) rsync -a the files 4) rename isolinux to syslinux 5) unmount 6) install the syslinux boot loader
<charlvn> i have had very good results with that
<charlvn> at least when it comes to ubuntu, other distro's i've also had mixed results\
<charlvn> but i even managed to install ubuntu on my old macbook pro 8,1 using that technique
<charlvn> and i couldn't even get that to boot ubuntu from the cd
<charlvn> here's the script i wrote back then: https://github.com/ushahidi/Ubuntu_MacBook_Pro_8.1/blob/master/create.sh
<charlvn> but it includes some wireless driver stuff you need after the install
<Kilos> what about startup disk creator
<Kilos> made my kubuntu work first time
<charlvn> had mixed results with that too but usually works for me as well
<Kilos> but did it from maverick
<charlvn> but then you need ubuntu to start off with
<charlvn> so not good for a first time install
<Kilos> well duh
<charlvn> :)
<charlvn> the other day i was helping someone on #ubuntu-nl but he was on windows so he needed to do something else
<Kilos> you guys should always have one ubuntu os inna pocket
<Squirm> I haven't had an issue with that dd command I pasted
<charlvn> us yes :P but not everyone is us
<Squirm> yet
<charlvn> Squirm: depends on the distro
<charlvn> some distro's come with "hyrid iso" images which also works on flash drives
<charlvn> but, that said, some older computers don't work with them regardless
<charlvn> it depends on the bios
<charlvn> for example, to install debian on my somewhat older (5 years old or so) fujitsu-siemens, i need to use the .img usb-hdd images
<charlvn> the hybrid iso images don't work with the bios
<Kilos> ai no usb-zip
<charlvn> Kilos: usb-zip? you mean old zip drives?
<Kilos> hey jrgns you like a yoyo today
<Kilos> no in bios the option to boot from usb-zip
<charlvn> interesting
<charlvn> i assume it doesn't refer to the compression format
<Kilos> thats what i used the other usb options didnt work
<charlvn> hmmmm
<charlvn> weird
<charlvn> but interesting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everything weird here
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> but we get there in the end
<charlvn> weird is the new normal when it comes to computers :P
<charlvn> it's actually weird when nothing is weird
<jrgns> hey, yes, soz, freakin network issues
<jrgns> seems to be sorted for now
<Kilos> 3 weeks or more to get 2 pcs using 3g
<Kilos> thats good jrgns network isuues
<Kilos> sjoe
<charlvn> more like network chaos :)
<jrgns> hehe
<charlvn> ok installing mint mate now
<superfly> it seems part of Cape Town is without ADSL
<superfly> we have net here at work, but my wife has none at home
<charlvn> a default install from linuxmint-13-mate-dvd-64bit.iso (+ vmware drivers) gives me this: http://i.imgur.com/rExx1.png
<charlvn> conclusion: cinnamon looks sexy on ubuntu but not on mint and mate looks sexy on mint but not on ubuntu
<charlvn> that's going completely from the default configuration - obviously that can be changed drastically...
<charlvn> the default configurations on the various distro's are also all just configurations at the end of the day
<charlvn> here's another distro that has ubuntu-based mate/cinnamon desktops:
<charlvn> http://www.snowlinux.de/blog/380-snowlinux-2-qcreamq-mate-released\
<charlvn> http://www.snowlinux.de/blog/413-snowlinux-2-qcreamq-cinnamon-released
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> you guys talk a lot today
<superfly> afternoon inetpro 
<Kilos> lol lo inetpro 
<Kilos> queery have you figured a way to use whatsapp on ubuntu?
<Kilos> or you also only got on fone
<hubx> hi there
<magespawn> Good evening all
<Vince-0> SUp
<magespawn> Hey Vince-0 
<Vince-0> watching Tears of Steel trailor
<Vince-0> made using Blender
<magespawn> Sounds cool
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<not_found> Uncle Kilos , alo 
<not_found> Question (one I have asked countless times)... What bot is Maaz again (I need to set up a bot for IRC meeting tomorrow night) and all I know is off supybot with a plugin?!!?
<Kilos> ibid not_found 
<not_found> thanks uncle Kilos ... will have a quick look. not much time to learn its ins and outs however :p
<Kilos> the daily build works better if you can get it from tumbleweed 
<Kilos> i lost link with all installs
<Kilos> i will help you
<Kilos> but not xchat sound on mate here
<superfly> not_found: it's dea simple
<Kilos> i forgot how i fixed it last time
<superfly> Kilos: i think you need to give up on that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and go unity
<Kilos> ?
<not_found> k superfly , will have a quick look and start crying on channel when it all goes pear shaped ;)
<Kilos> or kde without sound
<not_found> why KDE no sound:
<not_found> ?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install ibid not_found 
<not_found> Oh and there is a very cool qt based interface which name I can't remember now :/
<Kilos> only in quassel and xchat
<Kilos> same on mate and kde
<Kilos> pidgin and everything else sound works
<not_found> very odd
<not_found> why do I always have to edit bash.bashrc for completion since 11.10?! grrr
<Kilos> i think its unity trying to snag me to stay with it
<not_found> well they going to have to do major work on Unity to make it faster because it is killing Ubuntu for gaming at the moment I heard
<Kilos> have you installed ibid?
<Kilos> then run ibid-setup
<not_found> busy installioong
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> I don't know the answer :(
<not_found> this is hard
<Kilos> what answer?
<magespawn> Hey Kilos 
<not_found> What would you like to call your bot? 
<Kilos> anything man
<Kilos> Mine is QP magespawn s is GC
<Tonberry> alice or bob
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> Vince-0: just watched the trailer too, very cool
<not_found> To some people sarcasm is merely a word starting with an S...
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> ok all set up...
<not_found> now to run and test it
<Kilos> just type in ibid and enter
<magespawn> http://mango.blender.org
<not_found> wow... that is many many errors
<not_found> but it is in channel 
<magespawn> Here?
<Kilos> ok now tell it auth nick
<Kilos> youre nick 
<magespawn> Which channel guys?
<Kilos> there by him for a meeting magespawn 
<Kilos> his locals
<magespawn> Oh, okay
<not_found> #ubuntu-ae
<smile4> I'm young! :D
<smile4> not_found: whats that :)
<not_found> how do I auth if I am using another nick than the one I specified
<smile4>  /ns identify yourregisterednick pass
<Kilos> wont work
<smile4> :)
<smile4> it does, Kilos 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i had to treat my cow with kid gloves
<smile4> I use it as an auto-perform action :p
<not_found> I am already identified as the right nick... the bot doesn't want to auth me howver
<Kilos> then you gotta give the new nick permissions
<not_found> that is silly :/
<Kilos> it stops others messing with it
<Kilos> apart from basics
<nlsthzn> wonder if the other admin things are working when my nick not the same
<Kilos> auth admin
<Kilos> auth sysadmin
<Kilos> auth everything
<Kilos> hehe
 * not_found needs a quick reference guide
<magespawn> It controls the auth through nickserv, i think
<not_found> didn't want to auth me until I changed my nick
<Kilos> ya they cheeky
<not_found> the meeting commands, built in or need another plugin?
<Kilos> auth plugins
<not_found> :/
<Kilos> auth meetings
<Kilos> inetpro, said you had to do something there
<Kilos> dunno what
<Kilos> whats you mail addy
<Kilos> will send my list of commands etc
<not_found> same as my normal irc nick + gmail dot com
<Kilos> ai thats a kak nick without tab complete
<not_found> lol...
<not_found> no worries
<not_found> using in built help system ... let the bot tell me
<nlsthzn> grrr
<nlsthzn> how can I make the bot female (lol, or I should change the name I guess) :p
<Kilos> give it a female name
<Kilos> mail gone
<Kilos> twit
<superfly> nlsthzn: you have to find all the places that the bot refers to itself and change them
<superfly> I don't know if recent versions of ibid have an option for that
<Kilos> i delete ibid.db and ini and start again
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> I gave it a female name, that is the problem :p
<Kilos> windows logic
<nlsthzn> he doesn't know he is female
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> format and reinstall
<Kilos> whats his name?
<nlsthzn> lulu
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> it is a name u see a lot in the UAE for some reason
<nlsthzn> Should have gone with Sir Bani Yas :/
<nlsthzn> well the meeting stuff worked great!!
<nlsthzn> awesome bot
<nlsthzn> now to delete and re-configure :D
<Kilos> all the noies are there
<Kilos> nosies
<nlsthzn> I asked for some peeps to stay there to assist me in growing the channel uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> oh and good news... we have gained ownership of the launchpad account for the UAE loco so it is full steam ahead again :)
<Kilos> yay well done
<nlsthzn> pity the one Uni here brushed us off when we wanted to have an installfest there :'(
<nlsthzn> got me so annoyed I even blogged about it (and I never blog more than two posts in a blog, ever)
<nlsthzn> how do I quit the bot gracefully or do I just kill the terminal?
<Kilos> die
<nlsthzn> ?
<superfly> nlsthzn: you can try sending it a kill signal, or just kill the terminal
<smile> Kilos: what can you do? 
<smile> :p
<nlsthzn> thanks superfly ... gave it the kill command and she commited
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> be good
<nlsthzn> cheers
<Kilos> looks good to see so many nicks here again for a change
<Kilos> yo nuvolari het jy krag vanaand
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> net net
<nuvolari> ons het nie werk by die krag gehad nie
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> ons het nie krag by die werk gehad nie
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Ha
<nuvolari> gelukkig is hier krag, want ander mense van die werk het nie
<nuvolari> Kilos: hoekom vra oom?
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> I am out of here for now, good night all
<Kilos> mag ek nie?
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<nuvolari> nee ek't net gedink oom het oë in hoë plekke wat spy
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> dat oom dalk geweet het hier is nie krag nie
<nuvolari> o, oom het dit seker na gisteraand afgelei :P
<Kilos> ja
<nuvolari> ek't al vergeet dit was af
<Kilos> nou en dan dink ek ook
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> ek is bly iemand doen dit meer as ek!
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ek oop nie queery het off-list flames gehad nie :-/
<Kilos> o ja maia het klaar dvds bestel
<nuvolari> niemand het sleg bedoel nie
<Cantide> someone from Humansdorp phoned me today - she asked if we could speak in Afrikaans; I had to refuse :(
<nuvolari> Cantide: did she sound hot?
<Kilos> aw shame Cantide 
 * nuvolari should make his number available for such cases :P
<Kilos> dont go by sound
<nuvolari> true
<Cantide> nuvolari, hahahaha
<nuvolari> sounds can be deceiving
<Cantide> too true
<Kilos> some sound wonderful till you get to know them
<Cantide> the call was recorded anyway
<Cantide> so there was no hitting on anyone :p
<nuvolari> lol
<Cantide> also, she was probably twice my age
<Kilos> Cantide, dont you understand afrikaans
<Cantide> i can understand some simple dialogue, that's all :'(
<Cantide> and i can't speak it :'(
<nuvolari> ons kan van hom skinder oom Kilos :P
<Cantide> the result of living in Durban and only using English
<Kilos> you grew up where?
<Kilos> not_found, you can get to be boss of ibid with this nick too
<Kilos> the grant option
<not_found> ah ok... changed the ownership name in any case and changed the bots name
<Kilos> i see
<nuvolari> halp
<Kilos> wow what a mouthfull
<nuvolari> how do I connect to my boinc instance?
<Kilos> wat nou nuvolari 
<nuvolari> it's running, but the manager won't connect
<Cantide> Kilos, Durban ^^
<Kilos> thats no excuse Cantide 
<Kilos> ian grew up there too
<Cantide> it's a great excuse :)
<Kilos> and cocooncrash
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> well, ironically there is an Afrikaans high school next to my house
<Kilos> there are some cute afrikaans chicks
<Cantide> oh yeah!!
<Kilos> aqnd they know how to cook
<Cantide> i work with one haha
<Cantide> but yeah, all communication in Durban seems to be mostly in English
<Cantide> business, shopping, the schools i went to
<Kilos> yeah it is
<Cantide> Zulu is creeping in
<Cantide> so i haven't really had to use Afrikaans ever :-S
<Kilos> IT language is all english i think
<Kilos> dunno what language sudo is
<Kilos> Maaz, define sudo
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about sudo. Maybe you meant Scudo, judo, Sudd, Suds, sudor, ludo, sumo, suds or udo?
<not_found> is that south sudo?
<Kilos> no man sudo as in sudo aptitude
<Kilos> drussell, you here?
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> how can Maaz not know sudo?
<Cantide> '-'
<Cantide> and where I'm going, Afrikaans will be totally unheard of :< but it would be ideal for impressing friends :)
<Kilos> lol
 * nuvolari awaits upgrade before restarting
<Cantide> nuvolari, what are you up to?
<nuvolari> Cantide: need a reoot to see if I can get my boinc manager back 
<nuvolari> *reboot
<nuvolari> but I didn't upgrade for a while
<nuvolari> so that has to finish now 
<Kilos> oh nuvolari i tried firestarter first but also didnt work
<Kilos> cable connection without router
<nuvolari> Kilos: what are you trying to do? I didn't get the entire picture yesterday, I just saw iptables and mentioned firestarter :P
<Kilos> share 3g
<Kilos> over ethernet
<nuvolari> hmm, did you tell firestarter to do dhcp?
<Kilos> tried gadmin and samba and arno and 4000 commands
<Kilos> nope
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> nuvolari, i don't know what boinc is :'(
<nuvolari> also, you should make sure the internet connected device is ppp0, and eth0 is for sharing the internet
<Kilos> anyway purged lotsa stuf still have arno not conf properly and lotsa iptables stuff but its working
<Kilos> so i leave well enough alone now
<nuvolari> Cantide: it's a client that allows you to run projects that participate in distributed computing 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ah, yeah, if it's working, leave it :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> firestarter worked the first time, every time, for me
<Kilos> without router
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> direct cable
<nuvolari> when I didn't have a wireless router, I used it too
<Kilos> see how you made me suffer by staying off here
<nuvolari> laptop to netbook with 1 cable
<Kilos> jy skuld my drie weke se sweet
<Cantide> nuvolari, cool :)
<nuvolari> heh, sorry oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> nice! first time I see this
<nuvolari> awesomewm marks a tile red when it notifies the user
<nuvolari> oh dear :-/ flash upgrade
<nuvolari> hope it doesn't break
<not_found> bbl
<nuvolari> ya, it's toast :-/
<Cantide> :-S
<smile> brb
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<smileE17> hoi :p
<charlvn> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> hi charlvn :) have you slept well ;)
<charlvn> yes! it's nice weather
<charlvn> so i am sleeping and can't get up in the morning :)
<charlvn> brb
<smileE17> charlvn: why is that? :P
<smileE17> you don't like work? :p or studying
<charlvn> no i like work but the bed is just so nice in the morning :P
<smileE17> at the evening it is, too :p
<charlvn> for some reason i don't like going to bed early, but i think it's because i have trouble getting off the internets :D
<nuvolari> good, upgrade went fine
<smileE17> bye :)
<nuvolari> success!
<nuvolari> boinc is running
<nuvolari> cheers smileE17 
<smileE17> good night, nuvolari 
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> nn all
<DigiGram> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<DigiGram> wow, somebody listens to me :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for DigiGram!
<inetpro> DigiGram: enjoy it!
<DigiGram> thanx Maaz 
<DigiGram> hehe inetpro 
<DigiGram> I wanted to do a late night MCU programming sprint, but I need to update my java first, and that won't happen on this EDGE connection of mine
<Tonberry> mcu programming in java?
<DigiGram> I use energia, a port from Arduino IDE to the TI Launchpad MSP430. And that uses java
<Tonberry> ah
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<DigiGram> I'm to new at mcu's to try my hand at c (which I also do not know lol)
<DigiGram> so now I sit and take apart an old CDRom for parts
<inetpro> yikes
<Kerbero> i am sure there should be beter ide's fot the msp430
<DigiGram> want to test the laser for a trip beam
<Tonberry> after the laser?
<Tonberry> ah
<DigiGram> I feel an infra red laser would be good for a beam
<DigiGram> there is some good Windows IDE's yeah
<DigiGram> but i'm quite happy with Energia, this is the first problem I ran into
<inetpro> DigiGram: have fun!
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> good night
<Tonberry> i would be tempted to just try a infra red led
<Kerbero> yeah
<DigiGram> night inetpro 
<DigiGram> the LED do not have a good range when your receiver is a cheap LDR
<Tonberry> another ir led as receiver?
<Kerbero> how do you want to use an ldr for that? it is going to pick upo other light too
<Tonberry> a ldr is not really the optimal detector for any light source
<DigiGram> yes Kerbero it will pick up other light, but if you set the sensitivity quite high, it recognises the laser beam from subdued sunlight
<DigiGram> yes I know it's a crappy detector, but it works for me (and my budget)
<Kerbero> no, sorry, you are wasting your budget
<Kerbero> just use two ir led's as Tonberry just said
<DigiGram> well it works
<DigiGram> I've set it up previously in a sunny environment as well as indoors
<Kerbero> i am impressed that you got it working though
<DigiGram> my multimeter is still packed in after the move, as soon as I find it, I'll try the two IR LED's
<DigiGram> still have some spares after my WII project
<DigiGram> I've used LDR's a lot from school days, so maybe I'm just lucky
<DigiGram> oh, I must add, the two laser beams I have previously set up was with a red laser, not IR
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-17
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Vince-0> Morn mourn
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Vince-0> haai
<SmilyBorg> Hey folks
<Kilos> and SmilyBorg 
<Vince-0> another kak day in paradise
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> Moar mysql replication todya
<drussell> Kilos: heya
<Kilos> hi drussellhave you got a contact for us please where one orders cd's/dvd's so me can inform what to mark package as
<Kilos> otherwise it gets stuck here at customs
<Kilos> eish space key dont work if you miss it hey?
<Kilos> drussell: ^^
<Kilos> maiatoday has already put in the order but we wanna try make it easier for her
<Kilos> customs sat on the package for ages last release
<Kilos> oh , you are at canonical hey?
<Kilos> power gone
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> whew came again back
<drussell> Kilos: was the order placed through the online shop? or is it something that's shipped direct from canonical?
<Kilos> oi ill have to ask maia dave
<drussell> Kilos: okey, if its via the shop then it's separate from canonical, we never see it
<drussell> Kilos: however if it's from someone in canonical I can try and get it changed, let me know
<Kilos> ok ty will let you know as soon as i can get hold of her
<Kilos> lol she uses this form drussell. have mailed for more particulars so we can pinpoint our exactly
<Kilos>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<Kilos> drussell: can i pm you?
<drussell> Kilos: sure
<Kilos> ty sir
<sakhi> Afternoon
<zeref> hurrrmmm
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> don't support we have anyone in here any good with graphic design? 
<Kilos> hi Symmetria Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<hubx> hi Kilos 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Sorry, was working on http://irc.slitaz.org/search/?q=ManaPlus
<Kilos> np
<Trixar_za> Seems better to put it into a different page
<Trixar_za> Google's Custom search is pretty good and it means I don't have to code the search function myself
<Trixar_za> :)
<Kilos> been dead quiet here today
<Kilos> got an afternoons sleep in
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> At the keyboard?
<Kilos> no on the bed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pc at foot of bed so i can hear when nick said
<KilosT> this is me on tinycorelinux
<Trixar_za> How do you like TinyCore?
<Kilos> its very nice but one needs to know more than with ubuntu methinks
<Kilos> still trying to make sound work
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn not_found 
<magespawn> good to be back
<Kilos> long lonely day with all you day job peeps
<not_found> alo Kilos 
<magespawn> hah Kilos
<magespawn> i keep trying to win the lotto so i can stay here all the time, but no luck so far
<Kilos> haha i tried that route years ago, won enough to buy the next few tickets
<Kilos> hehe found a volumeicon package that installs to systray
<Kilos> where is the systray
<Kilos> in tiny you late comers
<Trixar_za> You probably need to install one with support like lxpanel or tint2
<Kilos> lol ive been hunting the packages but without an idea on what to look for
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za 
<Kilos> not_found, whens the meeting
<not_found> I just moved it to another date uncle Kilos... I had thought the saga about the two groups here was solved but still not... I am so annoyed right now I could.... and then ... after I ... to ... and then .... .... ....
<Kilos> aw
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> give us a shout if you want moral suppot there hey
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> yo inetpro did you survive the day?
<Kilos> hubx, where are you from?
<Kilos> didnt think to ask when they said you new in za
<superfly> ah, not_found, the original loco contact is kicking up a fuss?
<hubx> Kilos, I originally from Germany
<not_found> hey superfly ... current owner/admin for launchpad isn't giving up control of it but isn't active either :/ causing us issues :(
<not_found> says he is part of an active group without any proof of an active group
<Kilos> ah hubx you got nother german speaker close by
<Kilos> the pro
<Kilos> also in pta
<Kilos> but hes an old married man
 * Kilos wonders why mrs_fly_ never comes to say hi anymore
<Kilos> you locking her up superfly ?
<hubx> is he active in the Ubuntu community?
<smileE17> Lol. Too early :) http://preview.tinyurl.com/kubuntu1210releaseannounce
<Kilos> he is here inetpro
<Kilos> smileE17, kde comes out a while after ubuntu releases
<superfly> Kilos: she's too busy with the offspring
<Kilos> they not supported by canonical methinks
<smileE17> whats the point, Kilos :P kde should be earlier
<Kilos> superfly, send my regards please
<superfly> Kilos: ek sal so maak, ooom
<Kilos> no man smileE17 they need a base to work with
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> they take a standard ubuntu and improve it some
<superfly> smileE17: probably did what I do with some of my blogs and with some of my open source projects: write the release announcement early and then only publish it on the day, and sometimes I make the same mistake by forgetting to untick the "published" tick box
<Kilos> in some peoples opinions
<Kilos> hehe fly you too young to be forgetful
<smileE17> Yeah, superfly :) i know that they did that :p
<smileE17> but it was in my feed (and in google cache :p )
<superfly> Kilos: you underestimate my powers of forget
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> our new guy is from germany inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> when we need help from not local german we can ask him
<inetpro> Kilos: are germans allowed in here?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> :-)
 * Kilos likes them
<inetpro> hubx: Guten Abend
<Kilos> all good there inetpro 
<Kilos> you didnt greet today
<inetpro> Kilos: except for starting the day with another headache all is fine thanks
<Kilos> storming and power just went
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> be good guys
<Kilos> wbb hopefully
<inetpro> Kilos: take care
<Kilos> ty you too
<magespawn> evening again all
<smileE17> magespawn: yea! :D
 * smileE17 listens to Quarterflash - Harden my heart
<smileE17> byee :(
 * Kilos came again back
<Kilos> what i missed
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> what controls the timeout on a ups
<magespawn> like a boomarang
<Kilos> only battery?
<magespawn> do you mean how long it lasts
<Kilos> got one for repairs
<Kilos> but charged batt with my battery charger and now its working but switches off after about 2 mins no power
<Kilos> is it a stuffed battery?
<Kilos> or have they got timeout settings
<Kilos> i see there is a windows install function to do something on it but i havent got windows so dunno what they are talking about
<Kilos> its a Tescom SA ups but i dont find them in google so maybe they have closed down
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i scared him off
<bakuman> whah!
<Kilos> hi bakuman 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hi DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hi Kilos
<DigiGram> did the girl get back to you about whatsapp?
<DigiGram> I see your choices are either the Android Emulator or Bluestacks
<DigiGram> Emulator works in Ubuntu, Bluestacks on the other hand works on Windows and OSX only, no Wine compatibility
<Kilos> nope i havent heard from her
<Kilos> hope she's ok
<Kilos> ok so we have a way to do it on ubuntu then?
<DigiGram> yes, you will need to download and install the Android SDK. can be quite large though
<bakuman> hi hi
<DigiGram> why oh why didn't I just stick with a 32bit OS
<Kilos> eish you having probs?
<Kilos> with 64bit
<DigiGram> the IDE I use only has a 32bit version, but someone made a compatible 64bit version so long (they will only release an official 64bit later this year)
<Kilos> is 64bit faster?
<Kilos> doesnt it use more resources
<DigiGram> so now I'm screwed. Downloaded the "compatible" one, checked it, saw everything is fine. Got home, when I tried to upload my program to a microcontroller, I started getting "no such file" errors
<Kilos> ai
<superfly> DigiGram: which IDE? for Android dev?
<DigiGram> Energia, its a fork of the Arduino IDE for TI's MSP430 chips
<DigiGram> ag Kilos, my gat het gebrand vir 64bit
<DigiGram> on my down to earth laptop 64bit is almost equal to 32bit anycase
<Kilos> hehe i have a 64bit server cd but also stuck 32bit
<DigiGram> so now I guess I have to format and do all of my updates AGAIN
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont you rsync packages
<Kilos> i can clean install 12.04 and use about 30m data
<DigiGram> well, all packages are for 64bit now arn't they
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> didnt you have unity
<Kilos> i rsync everytime i download more stuff
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131207/android-sdk-cant-be-installed-on-ubuntu-12-04-64
<Kilos> that doesnt look good
<DigiGram> otherwise I could just make an aptoncd disc
<DigiGram> but I need to update the 32bit version now hehe
<DigiGram> oh well, IF I have the ISO I can start, have VERY FAST uncapped at work, will go and update there again tomorrow
<DigiGram> just actually wanted to do some programming tonight
<DigiGram> yes but you have 32bit
<Kilos> i used aptoncd lots with maverick and earlier but it dont work on 12.04 so well
<DigiGram> If I backup my home directory on a 64bit, will it have adverse effects if I restore that on 32bit? anybody?
<Kilos> on 10.10 you let aptoncd open in synaptic and marked all upgrades and that was it
<Kilos> wouldnt work on 12.04
<DigiGram> thats sucks
<Kilos> ya
<DigiGram> I've used it on 10.10 last, have been without ubuntu for a while now :(
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> by hook or by crook i always have some ubuntu cd thats working
<Kilos> 2 drives with 10.10
<Kilos> whew many many megs to get that android thing going
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install eclipse-jdt
<Kilos> just that is 189m
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i keep forgetting 8ta night surfer
<Kilos> but still 1 hour 15 mins to go and im falling asleep already
<Banlam> 1h15min till?
<superfly> Digi||Gram: I have the Android SDK on 64bit, and it works perfectly fine. I was even able to root and flash my Kindle Fire
<Kilos> 11pm the night surfer data counts Banlam 
<Banlam> ah yes, forgot it started earlier
<zeref> can anybody help me with: http://pastebin.com/s9Urvzwe
<Kilos> what you battling with zeref 
<Kerbero> zeref: i don't know that much of drupal
<zeref> php and drupal
<Kerbero> but one thing you should know is
<Kerbero> the mysql user is not the same as the website users
<Kerbero> so it does not matter if you are signed in to the website or not
<Kerbero> and you will still be able to do mysql queries
<Kerbero> there should be a global mysql connection hanging around already
<Kerbero> already signed in and everything
<Kerbero> or are you doing something totally custom and i'm understanding it wrong?
<zeref> ok, lemme expand a bit. When the user logs in, they will be taken to a page where, it will show the users current stats
<zeref> thats the idea
<Kerbero> do you already have a unique page show to every person logging in
<Kerbero> ie, one that shows their username or name or something?
<zeref> yes
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> have a look at the code how the name is selected from the database
<Kerbero> and just do the same for your stats
<zeref> ahhh
<zeref> thanks Kerbero 
<Kerbero> no problem :)
<zeref> I think the best would be just to modify that page, instead of creating a new page, then just change the name of the account from "my account" to profile :)
<zeref> *name of the page
<Kerbero> sounds good
<Kerbero> zeref: do you allow people to register new users?
<superfly> zeref: drupal has lots of documentation on how to query the db
<superfly> I suggest you go read it
<superfly> zeref: drupal is not just a collection of random PHP scripts, it is an advanced content management framework
<zeref> Kerbero: users will be able to register
<Kerbero> i have a lot of spambots registering accounts and posting spam comments
<Kerbero> and i do have a captcha everywhere
<Kerbero> except for normal logins
<Kerbero> i even have a email sent to them to verify their email account
<Kerbero> only thing that helps for me is a math question at every login
<superfly> mollom seems to work the best
<superfly> in my experience
<Kerbero> another captcha provider? or what is it?
<superfly> also I've moved my blog comments to disqus 
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> i know disqus
<superfly> Kerbero: yeah, done by one of the founders of drupal
<superfly> (mollom that is)
<Kerbero> superfly: with mollom, do your webserver need access to mollum?
<Kerbero> my webserver do not have any outgoing internet access
<Kerbero> *does
<superfly> uh, I think so
<Kerbero> :(
<Kerbero> that's the main reason i do not use facebook or other logins
<superfly> Kerbero: I can't say for certain, but I think so.
<Kerbero> from their how it works page it seems that way
<superfly> Facebook can be done with javascript
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-18
<Digi||Gram> superfly yeah the Android SDK has a bit more effort put into it, the IDE I'm using looks like a one-man show, or a very small group at least
<Kilos> morning guys
<DigiGram> morning kilos
<Kilos> wow DigiGram that android stuff is massive
<DigiGram> it is quite large yeah
<Kilos> over 1g of data use last night
<DigiGram> especially if you want to develop for multiple Android versions, then you need to download bits for EVERY version
<DigiGram> I just wish they make a smaller emulator
<DigiGram> but technically you can run Android in a VM
<Kilos> once it was installed it kept showing , so many packages to install and i kept ticking
<DigiGram> but it's still a 700MB download
<DigiGram> hehe oh, so you installed everything for development as well
<Kilos> lol i thought it would be something simple like mxit or so
<Squirm> morning
<DigiGram> on windows and mac you can use bluestacks wich is similiar to Wine
<Kilos> no there is still more it wants but i was too tired to carry on
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> its like downloading a whole ubuntu release and updating
<DigiGram> it basicly is Kilos
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i hope there is a man pckage in it
<Kilos> package
<Kilos> oh i see it has tutorials
<Kilos> all i wanted to do was be able to use whatsapp
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> oh well at least my nightsurfer wont expire this time
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> whew DigiGram is whatsapp a plugin for that
<DigiGram> a plugin for what?
<Kilos> that whole eclipse thing is for clever peeps
<Kilos> guys the write programs in java and c++ etc
<DigiGram> yeah eclipse is quite nice
<DigiGram> but I like the more down to earth programming such as Python
<Kilos> nice? whew
<Kilos> does one just sudo aptitude install whatsapp on it?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats as far as i can go
<DigiGram> android doesn't have aptitude
<DigiGram> you need to download the .apk file from the whatsapp website and install that in your emulator
<Kilos> whew ty i try find it
<Kilos> hope its tiny
<DigiGram> 5mb about
<Kilos> that i can handle ty
<Kilos> but no more upgrading for a while
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> problem
<Kilos> sup Squirm 
<Squirm> when you start whatsapp, you enter in your cellphone number. whatsapp then sends an sms to the number. being a smartphone, it detects and opens said sms automatically, thus allowing the installation of whatsapp
<Squirm> how do you intend to do that on an emulator?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> dont want it on cell
<DigiGram> Squirm, register your phone number
<DigiGram> a dumb-phone without whatsapp will show you the verification code
<DigiGram> in stead of auto-loading it into whatsapp
<Kilos> ithats all i need right?
<DigiGram> or sometimes they ask you if you want the verifiction on another way
<DigiGram> I'll try in bluestacks today if I do get the time
<Squirm> hmm, ok. I haven't seen it ask for a verification code a different way. also when it's waiting for the sms, it doesn't ask you to input the code manually
<DigiGram> but I want to go and have a look at the NWU Solarcar today
<nlsthzn> mornign all
<nlsthzn> ping superfly 
<superfly> nlsthzn: pong
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<nlsthzn> mornig superfly ... do you perhaps have a log of the converstion that we had last night in #ubuntu-ae? Our channel isn't logged and one of the guys asked for it?
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos 
<superfly> yup
<nlsthzn> thx
 * nlsthzn needs to turn on logging or see if it is and see where the logs are :p
 * superfly copies some lines of IRC
<Kilos> nlsthzn, arent you using xchat
<Kilos> you can make it save many lines
<nlsthzn> just realized I am in the wrong OS, that is why I can't see anything >.<
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i do that when ive booted from a different drive or os as well
<DigiGram> hehe
<nlsthzn> Raring Ringtail... I need to look up raring
<superfly> hehe, was thinking the same thing
<Kilos> i dropped that whatsapp.apk file into the eclipse thing but cant find any install function anywhere
<DigiGram> no Kilos ignore eclipse
<DigiGram> open the emulator
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what do i tell dash to look for
<inetpro> nlsthzn: another interesting name
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<DigiGram> in eclipse I think there is a button for the emulator in one of the menus
<DigiGram> if yuo have configured it correctly
<Kilos> lol i didnt configure anything
<nlsthzn> >.< I knew what raring was... I think I was pronouncing it wrong in my head however :p
<Kilos> just downloaded and let it install what it wanted
<DigiGram> Kilos, maybe this can help http://crashcourse.ca/content/android-emulator-ubuntu-1004-60-seconds
<Kilos> ty i go see
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I wonder what he named it after, is it a bird?
<nlsthzn> inetpro, I was thinking something like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/ba/Squaw-ringtail-28073.jpg/220px-Squaw-ringtail-28073.jpg
<nlsthzn> I know in afr of a ringnek... not sure about tail however :D
<nlsthzn> :'( 12.10 looks uber slick...
<nlsthzn> must resist...
<inetpro> nlsthzn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuOenWJbiPQ 
<magespawn> good morning all
<DigiGram> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey DigiGram
<magespawn> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> got this error this morning "error: ELF header smaller than expected."
<Kilos> you didnt say if its just the battery that determines how long a ups keeps you going
<magespawn> grub rescue>
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> boot-repair
<magespawn> i also lost power last night Kilos
<Kilos> how did you fix grub rescue>
<magespawn> but yes the battery determines how long and how much you are running on that ups
<Kilos> i used to dread that
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> hey there
<magespawn> not sure going to a go a fixing it when I get a break, if I run into problems I will let you know
<Kilos> if you boot from cd and install boot-repair it does it all for you
<Kilos> 12.04 hey?
<magespawn> well it was upgrading to that when the power dipped
<Kilos> DigiGram, that not a good thing to follow for me. wants me to download a tarball and the fly fights me when i do things like that
<Kilos> eish thats yuck
<DigiGram> lol okay
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<magespawn> from the grub rescue prompt?
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+F2
<Kilos> i have a page of what to do from that prompt but nothing ever worked thats when i found boot-repair
<magespawn> the computer boots straight into the grub rescue prompt
<magespawn> so i will use boot repair when i get a chance
<Kilos> and no ctrl+alt+f2 then magespawn 
<magespawn> no nothing else straight in grub rescue
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> and i have a windows desktop i need to finish first
<magespawn> removed 3712 virus infected files using clam av, now i need to repair the os
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> i would think clamav sees all of windows as a virus
<Kilos> named billy's revenge
<Kilos> inetpro, massive storm last night and 2mm rain hehe
<Kilos> better than storm only though
<inetpro> Kilos: I think I got more than 2mm but I forgot to check
 * inetpro swimming pool was full of frogs last night
<inetpro> counted about 20
<inetpro> the previous night I fished out 13 of them with the net
<inetpro> amazing how they suddenly appeared out of nowhere
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn>  frogs are very cool
<Kilos> it doesnt like raining here
<magespawn> they show you how healthy the water is
 * inetpro loves frogs but they don't belong in the swimming pool
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> no they don't, but if you put a little ramp in the will get out themselves
<magespawn> the=they
<Kilos> only frogs worth loving are in france
<inetpro> this morning all of them were out already except one of them
<inetpro> they are very windgat
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro struggled to keep them in the net 
<Kilos> only good frog is a plat anna
<Kilos> you can fish with them
<inetpro> Kilos: yikes!
<Kilos> baber kos
<inetpro> these frogs are massive, way to big for the fish
<Kilos> fish dont eat ordinary frogs
<Kilos> they give off some stinky slime
<Kilos> but large barbel cant swim past a platanna
<Kilos> but our dams are so polluted now one cant take a chance and eat the fish anymore
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
 * Kilos greets tumbleweed 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charlvn> how's it going Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> lol brain dead charlvn 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> android stuff heavy onna old nogging
<Vince-0> Haai Kilos
<Kilos> noggin
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Done
<Kilos> DigiGram, you wanna tell me after all that downloading i still dont have an emulator?
<DigiGram> the emulator is part of the original package
<Kilos> oh good
<charlvn> somewhat OT for this channel but netbsd 6 was just released
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, Kilos and DigiGram!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<DigiGram> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> DigiGram: No problem
<charlvn> on and also somewhat OT note, OpenELEC looks interesting: http://openelec.tv/
<charlvn> i have been thinking about building my own HTPC for a while and might take it on as a december project
<magespawn> Kilos the funny thing is if there are frogs in the water then it is relatively pollution free
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> of coursse this is chemical pollution not biological
<Kilos> seen on tv how they dying in dams near cities
<DigiGram> magespawn, not if the frog is on Kilos's hook, thats no indication :)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> he
<magespawn> that usually from all the chemical pollution, they are very sensitive to pesticides and such
<DigiGram> its bad when you get higher speeds from TENET than from a server on your LAN
<Kilos> yeah they reckoned it was from waste from factories
<magespawn> DigiGram: how is that even possible? load on the local server?
<DigiGram> If only I knew magespawn 
<magespawn> i would like to know to
<magespawn> maybe there is a bottleneck somewhere
<DigiGram> but it might be possible that my browser does not exclude that site in his proxy settings
<DigiGram> or maybe just load as you say
<magespawn> DigiGram: are you the system admin?
<DigiGram> nope, was just busy downloading an iso from one of our servers, and one from UFS, and UFS won lol
<nlsthzn> DigiGram, cause the freestate is so flat, no resistance
<DigiGram> the internet brings the world closer... I get a better speed from a server roughly 300km away, than from one 300m away... lol. But we had power issues, so I wonder if one of the hubs didn't make it perhaps
<DigiGram> lol nlsthzn thats something I won't tell my wife
<nlsthzn> :)
<DigiGram> my brother always says, the Freestate is the only place where you can watch your dog run away for 3 days
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> haha
<nlsthzn> inetpro, ringtales are cute, I show my wife this and she will be nagging for 3 days to have one
<DigiGram> so now that I live in the Freestate, I want to hear what my brother says when he visits the weekend
<inetpro> nlsthzn: lol
<magespawn> so flat that you can see yesterday, today, and tomrrow all at the same time
<inetpro> nlsthzn: so you have installed Quantal Quatzel?
<nlsthzn> no... I am resisting at the moment... watched the OMG video on it and it looks pretty slick...
<inetpro> does look good indeed
 * inetpro will however stick with kubuntu
<magespawn> thats what i have to fix on one of my machines the power dipped about 7/8 of the way through the upgrade
<nlsthzn> :(
<magespawn> got this error this morning "error: ELF header smaller than expected."
<inetpro> it's release day today
<magespawn> grub rescue>
<magespawn> so another learing curve
<inetpro> superfly: are you running on 12.10 yet?
<nlsthzn> elves do have small heads in comaprison to dwarfs etc
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, you can type help there and it gives commands
<Kilos> but none fixed boot for me
<magespawn> nearly wrote " so another learning curse" would have been bit of a slip
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<superfly> inetpro: yup
<DigiGram> mmm, the web interface is nice for people on the go
<Kilos> hehe im lost where exactly must this path go
<Kilos> Note: Android SDK will be installed in the "/usr/bin/android-sdk-linux" folder), you should include this path in Eclipse (Preferences window) after adding the ADT plugin.
<Kilos> eclipse prefs has lotsa stuff in
<Kilos> in preferences >android?
<superfly> Kilos: what are you trying to do?
<Kilos> trying to get an emulator thing going to use whatsapp superfly 
<superfly> oh
<Kilos> and i cant even start the emulator
<superfly> you just need to extract the SDK to your home directory, and then run the Android manager to download a ROM
<Kilos> i have even got the android-sdk ppa because i couldnt find it in eclipse
<superfly> Kilos: eish, you are going off on the wrong track. if you just want the emulator you don't need eclipse or PPAs
<Kilos> eish it ate over 1g of data last night getting all of it
<bakuman> one gram!
<DigiGram> how much will one gram of data be? Everything has mass, so the electrons occupying the HIGH state should have some mass as well, shouldn't it?
<bakuman> someone actually posted something like that a while back
<bakuman> http://adamant.typepad.com/seitz/2007/04/weighing_the_we.html
<Kilos> lol 1 gig man
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> have we been blessed by Canonical or not yet?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> yay android sdk manager shows in dash but nothing else with it. all the extras are in eclipse
<Kilos> grrr
<bakuman> nuvolari what do you mean?
<bakuman> 12.10 not released yet?
<Kilos> there used to be an irc channel where they monitored the release
<tumbleweed> #ubuntu-release-party
<tumbleweed> which reminds me
<tumbleweed> (to join it)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i joined #ubuntu-release
<tumbleweed> that's a working channel
<Kilos> now you tell its a party channel
<Kilos> tumbleweed, why dont you sell them an ibid bot
<Kilos> to track the release times for them
<tumbleweed> At some point I tried to persuade the ubuntu-bots people to use ibid
<tumbleweed> but they've got enough of their own code as supybot plugins, that they weren't interested
<Kilos> fools
<Kilos> neil even got ibid yesterday because supybot wasnt good enough
<Kilos> so the ahabs are one up
<Kilos> and mrs_fly_ has a tail
<Kilos> magespawn, you winning with that winsucks
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you very quiet
<magespawn> hey Kilos yup iam winning slowly but surely
<nuvolari> hmm, probably not going to get ubuntu today
<Symmetria> suppppp :)
 * Symmetria is in an awesome mood
<sakhi> moving students to the google cloud...interesting times.
<Kilos> why Symmetria 
<Kilos> if you in such a good mood organise us more space to host ubuntu debdelta
<Kilos> tumbleweed, how much space do we need? and what else?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: never investigated debdeltas, sorry
<Symmetria> kilos: http://www.ubuntunet.net/uc_2012
<Symmetria> ^^^ proud moment in any companies life when they get to a point where they can actually sponsor something
<Symmetria> :P and being in the same partnership category as seacom just rocks
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> now find us space for a ubuntu deb-delta server
<Kilos> pleeeeese
<Symmetria> hrm, will talk to someone tomorrow, I know a place that would host one
<sakhi> sounds good
<Kilos> we will be most grateful
<Kilos> even be nice to you for a while
<Cantide> anyone got 12.10 yet? :D
<Kilos> superfly, where is the Rom i gotta get that android manager to download please
<Kilos> Cantide, join #ubuntu-release-party
<tumbleweed> Cantide: not released yet
<Cantide> weird - there's already a review up on OMG! Ubuntu
<Cantide> well, not a review, but "10 things to do after installing"
<Cantide> so i thought it was out >.<
<magespawn> can you not do-release-upgrade and get it?
<tumbleweed> Cantide: they like jumping the gun
<tumbleweed> magespawn: it's not out yet
<magespawn> must be pretty soon though, where are those islands?
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> I think seacom just died
<magespawn> tumbleweed: i see howland island is just before the international date line so it might still be night time on the 17th or early morning on the 18th there. not too sure how it works?
<tumbleweed> there isn't a specific release time
<tumbleweed> when it's ready
<magespawn> is #ubuntu-release-party an official channel?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> well the topic there says after 23:59:59 on the 18th on Howland Island. And we are ahead of them/it. 
<Squirm> afaik it's released
<Squirm> hmm. maybe not
<magespawn> tumble says not
<Cantide> it's chaos in that channel :D
<Kilos> haha they go mad sometimes
<Kilos> i member for 10.10 it was chockablock and everyone had something to say at once
<magespawn> i do not see anything happening
<Cantide> it really should be released early during the day
<Cantide> like at midnight or something
<magespawn> who's day?
<Cantide> so it's available on the day
<Kilos> whose day?
<Cantide> canonical's :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you too fast magespawn 
<Cantide> Kilos, but you got the grammar correct :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> lol
<Cantide> i have no idea why i'm excited for it :p
<Cantide> i'll probably only install it in December -.-
<Kilos> everyone is hoping unity has improved
<Kilos> like with 10 desktops
<magespawn> networking peeps what do you think of this http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=q65tJ2RcadQ&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dq65tJ2RcadQ%26feature%3Dplcp  
<Cantide> the quetzal has landed '<
<tumbleweed> \o/
<superfly> download rate from the repos is not bad
<superfly> tumbleweed: do you know which is a good local repository mirror? last I heard za.archive wasn't doing so well
<tumbleweed> superfly: try the neology mirror
<superfly> of course
<tumbleweed> http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/
<superfly> ah, that's slightly better
<superfly> more than slightly, actually
<magespawn> later all
<Cantide> is an upgrade recommended?
<Cantide> or should i do a fresh install?
<Cantide> i'd rather do a fresh install
<Cantide> but i don't want to sit until 2 am configuring everything again :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> make a backup Cantide 
<Kilos> deja-dup
<Cantide> naaaahhh
<Cantide> i am brave
<Cantide> nothing to lose on this HDD anyway
<Cantide> all data is stored elsewhere
<Kilos> that saves all your settings and things
<Cantide> oh...
<Cantide> that would be cool
<Cantide> i hate losing email contacts and whatnot
<Kilos> email addys and so on
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i will keep that in mind :)
<Kilos> pidgin contacts
<Kilos> xchat settings etc
<Kilos> goes quick, its basically youre home folder
<Cantide> eish
<Kilos> or you can rsync /home to someother drive
<Cantide> basically downloads the whole thing...
<Cantide> going to get over 800 MB
<Cantide> hmmm
<Cantide> to click or not to click...
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> clicked!! 'o'
<Kilos> ill wait for an official dvd
<Cantide> good idea
<Cantide> i am sometimes impatient
<Cantide> especially when it comes to new releases of Ubuntu :)
<zeref> o0o0o
<Cantide> l1l1l
<zeref> think i'll stick to 12.04 :)
<zeref> till next LTS
<Cantide> that's generally my strategy
<Cantide> well, not really LTS, but i stick with a version for about 2 or 3 years before getting a new one
<Cantide> 9.10 -> 10.10 -> 12.04
<Cantide> so getting 12.10 is not like me at all :)
<zeref> :)
<Kilos> i missed 11.10
<Cantide> i avoided it :D
<Cantide> waited for unity to mature a little
<Kilos> but did from 8.10 up
<zeref> i missed the 11's
<Cantide> Kilos, every release? 'o'
<Cantide> wow
<Cantide> that's dedication right there :D
<Kilos> yeah was exciting to see it grow and get better
<Cantide> true
<Cantide> i like major changes though
<Cantide> feels like a new OS
<Cantide> incremental changes can be disappointing
<Kilos> started with 8.04 but couldnt get my cell to work
<Cantide> but i am so keen to try out web apps
<zeref> hmmm, since 12.04 is supported till 2017, will you be able to upgrade from 12.04 -> 17.04?
<zeref> o0o0
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> by then every single package will probably have changed
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> doubt it though
<Kilos> you might need toupgrade from one lts to next then next etc
<zeref> womder what ubuntu will look like in 17.04 :D
<Kilos> would be nice to have a 1tb drive and install all alongside eack other
<Cantide> i barely use my 80 GB :D :D :D
<Kilos> each
<Cantide> but yeah, imagine having each version installed
<Cantide> and switching to each one to check it out and look at the changes
<zeref> :O
<Cantide> someone needs to make a youtube video of that
<Cantide> from the first Ubuntu up to current, and just append new versions to the video
<Kilos> the old ones took lotsa tweaking
<Cantide> timelapse~
<Kilos> everything didnt just work
<Kilos> 10.10 was great
<Kilos> still is
<zeref> nought 10.04
<zeref> ;)
<Kilos> 10.04 needed work to get mxit in pidgin
<Cantide> i really liked 10.10 :)
<Cantide> probably my favourite :D
<Kilos> imh 10.10 is still the best stable release to date
<Kilos> unity rocked the boat too much
<zeref> Lucid for me was rock solid
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> you had to do some work to get everything going
<Kilos> as in mxit
<zeref> ???, I had no such problems :)
<Kilos> you had to run a command to get purple
<Kilos> do you use mxit?
<zeref> nope
<Kilos> do you use pidgin?
<zeref> nope
<zeref> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<Cantide> Empathy <3
<Kilos> empathy got no otr
<Cantide> otr?
<Kilos> off the record
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> that's okay :p
<Kilos> where 2 pcs scramble the signal between each other
<Kilos> then theres nothing anyone else can read
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> secure connection?
<Kilos> Cantide, what speed you downloading at
<Kilos> yeah very secure
<Cantide> it was on 400 Kbps
<Cantide> but seems to have dropped to 200 now
<Cantide> server load maybe?
<Cantide> oh, back to 350
<Cantide> it's quite inconsistent
<Cantide> ._.
<Kilos> the 2 pcs actually send receive and sync inna scrambled way
<Cantide> i'm not so concerned about security
<Cantide> although i do have extremely personal chats
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> there is no critical information
<Cantide> so if anyone gets it, they can have a good laugh, but that's about it :p
<Cantide> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36318710/Screenshot%20from%202012-10-18%2020%3A00%3A25.png
<zeref> Cantide: what client is that?
<Cantide> client? IRC client?
<zeref> yebo
<Cantide> xchat
<Cantide> 2.8.8
<zeref> k
<Cantide> <3
<zeref> zomg, i didnt know that ncmpcpp had a visualizer
<zeref> http://i.imgur.com/9zMeO.jpg
<Cantide> gnome 3?
<Cantide> also, nice background
<zeref> yep, ta
<smileE17> doei :)
<superfly> ah, there we go, upgrade complete by the looks of things
<superfly> let's reboot and see what we have, shall we?
<superfly> not that it'll be any different to what I've been seeing recently, since I've been running the beta
<Cantide> superfly, good luck :)
<Guest2958> ....
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I fished 19 frogs out of the swimming pool with the kids earlier this evening and yet another one has just announced it's arrival
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> is your pool the only water in the area
<Kilos> open water
<inetpro> don't tell my neighbor but I put them all over the wall
<Kilos> they come to lay eggs there
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I still don't like LightDM
<inetpro> hope he's not reading here :-)
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> hi inetpro
<Kilos> he cant be a geek surely
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know... what about you?
<inetpro> superfly: kubuntu now has LightDM?
<Kilos> im lost superfly 
<superfly> inetpro: yup
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> Kilos: you're a farmer, and you're in here! :-P
<inetpro> superfly: what's wrong with it?
<Kilos> whew just now kubuntu will be running unity
<Kilos> oh lol
<Kilos> im different
<superfly> inetpro: it's just not as polished as KDM
<superfly> like even though the password box is focused by default, you don't see the cursor
 * inetpro wonders why they changed it
<superfly> so I only found out that I can just type without clicking after trawling through mailing lists and bug reports
<Kilos> superfly, i dunno where or how to get the emulator running or where or how to tell it to install whatsapp
<superfly> Kilos: where do you have the Android SDK?
<Kilos> i have the one i downloaded the .tgz and then converted it to .deb
<Kilos> installed with gdebi
<superfly> Kilos: no, no, no.
<Kilos> then the ppa one is i dunno where
<superfly> You just extract the .tgz
<Kilos> ok that i tried and then?
<superfly> then you go into the tools directory and run "./android" and it opens up the Android Manager
<Kilos> have it on desktop
<superfly> then you select the Android 2.2 item (and all its sub-items) and click "install"
<superfly> oh, and I think you need to make sure you get the platform tools installed, though I think they might be automatically selected
<superfly> then you run the emulator
<superfly> and then you use the "adb" program in the platform-tools directory to load the apk into the emulator
<Kilos> with eclipse i have over 1 gig of stuff
<Kilos> no data left for big downloads
<Kilos> must i cd into the tools or with gui ok?
<superfly> Kilos: cd into tools
<superfly> hrm, I've deleted it from my PC now
<Kilos> nm ill get there now i have an idea ty
<Kilos> in the manager i see tools with android sdk tools and android sdk platform-tools
<Kilos> no android 2.2 item superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: you might need to do an update, like you do with apt
<superfly> except it's not a command, it's a button
<Kilos> is it gonna download again
<Kilos> ive already got them tools twice
<Kilos> Stopping ADB server failed (code -1).
<superfly> Kilos: do you have a platform-tools directory?
<Kilos> yes but eed to stop it now
<Kilos> its at 100m downloaded but the platform tools isnt ticked yet
<Kilos> android sdk tools installed
<Kilos> superfly, i need to check data balance first. maybe tick the platform tools after 11pm
<inetpro> oh my goodness, that was not just one more frog.... caught and dumped another seven of them
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you are a frog magnet
<Kilos> wbb
 * inetpro wants to see whether they will be back again, maybe they have a very strong urge to return to my swimming pool each time
<inetpro> should be tagging them
<inetpro> I really don't like the latest trickery by facebook to show everyone who has seen a posting
<inetpro> it's really meaningless and not necessary to go to that level of privacy invasion
<Kilos> lol what i missed
<inetpro> Kilos: I wrote, I really don't like the latest trickery by facebook to show everyone who has seen a posting
<Kilos> ah i get emails all the time from fb
<Kilos> painful
<zeref> facebook? what is that ;)
<inetpro> that happens in a group like ubuntu ZA on facebook
<Kilos> oh superfly lower down there is an android 2.2 (api 8)
<Kilos> but it said restart after getting tools and now it wants to download all over again
<inetpro> so I guess I shall just unsubscribe from such a group
<Kilos> can i untick everything except android 2.2
<Kilos> doesnt this android thing save whats already downloaded
<inetpro> sjoe Kilos, you must be very desperate to use whatsapp
<Kilos> i was but its killing me
<Kilos> mxit peeps are all going whatsapp
<Kilos> i dunno why, they say its better
<inetpro> well I must give you full marks for trying so hard
<inetpro> and I hope that you do get it going at least
<Kilos> eish thats why im still trying because otherwise its well over a gig of data wasted
<Kilos> and i still havent seen this emulator thing
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> that was not intentional
<Kilos> should have rather used that data to get 12.10
<superfly> Kilos: you do know you have to pay for whatsapp?
<Kilos> the fly went too
<Kilos> oh my no i didnt superfly 
<inetpro> eish! Good point superfly
<Kilos> thats it ty. will purge it all
<inetpro> Kilos: don't purge!
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> it's a good thing to explore that stuffs
<Kilos> i have the eclipse as well but not idea what to do with it
<superfly> Kilos: it is free for the first year
<Kilos> oh and then one can stop using it
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ok night guys.sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for the help
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-19
<Squirm> morning
<jrgns> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<DigiGram> morning Kilos 
<Squirm> hey DigiGram 
<DigiGram> hey Squirm 
<DigiGram> any one test driving Quantal yet?
<jrgns> busy downloading server and the xubuntu desktop edition now
<DigiGram> is the web apps feature in ubuntu itself or unity?
<Vince-0> Morn!
 * Kilos greets those not individually greeted
<Kilos> and the lurkers
<Kilos> hi sakhi DigiGram Squirm jrgns SmilyBorg_w Tonberry queery Vince-0 
<DigiGram> lol hi Kilos
<Kilos> funny peeps here, if you dont pull their chains the dont flush
<sakhi> Morning Kilos #ubuntu-za
<Vince-0> Ya, my webchat client doesn't flash
<DigiGram> I greeted earlier, but then we had some network issues
<SmilyBorg> hey folks
<Kilos> ah poor client
<Kilos> i saw DigiGram you are not included
<Kilos> we should get a ruling, login-greet-lurk
<Kilos> i never know who i can nag and who not
<DigiGram> well you can always try and wait for a respons
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i give up for now with the whatsapp thing
<DigiGram> we have a chat space on campus, similiar to IRC, currently with 346 users, only about 6 talking, 12 at the most hehe
<DigiGram> (always the same 6)
<Kilos> android-sdk doesnt remember what is installed and downloads everytime
<Kilos> ya lurking is a popular pastime
<DigiGram> I had troubles with the SDK as well, so I decided not to learn android programming
<Kilos> it could be nice if not for needing to reload everything everytime from the net
<DigiGram> lol yeah
<Kilos> whole months data gone on one program
<Kilos> eclipse killed me
<Kilos> and dont even need it
<Kilos> the fly showed me how
<Kilos> it installs updates then tells you to relogin and needs to start over again grrr
<Kilos> it needs a sdk-cache
<Kilos> or archives
<Kilos> lo bmg505 
<Kilos> hi Hodgestar long time no hear, all good there?
<charlvn> good morning
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<DigiGram> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<charlvn> hi Kilos, DigiGram 
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> lol
<DigiGram> Maaz, sugar please
<Maaz> DigiGram: Go get it yourself!
<charlvn> :D
<DigiGram> pft
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, DigiGram and Kilos!
<DigiGram> thanx maaz
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: No problem
<DigiGram> no cookies for you
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> bbl
<charlvn> same here, bbl
<zeref> hmmmm
<Symmetria> hey
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<bakuman> zzzz
<Symmetria> can I get some constructive criticism of my new website :)
<Symmetria> www.alstonnetworks.net
<bakuman> unfortunately i'm on my way out
<kodez> simple, clean and fresh
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> and gals
<Kilos> and in betweens
<Symmetria> kilos, can you gimme comments on my new website?
<Symmetria> before I publish the url
<Symmetria> www.alstonnetworks.net
<Kilos> link?
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> network architecture an s missing 
<Kilos> ensures
<Kilos> it is the design that ensure future scalability of t
 * Symmetria fixes
<Kilos> Technical backstopping
<Kilos> so that companies who's
<Kilos> whose is the right word i think
<Symmetria> you're right :) fixed 
<Kilos> in my opinion it looks good Symmetria  short sweet and to the point
<Kilos> professional 
<Kilos> and no flashing pictures and adverts
<Kilos> i like it, but ask for more comments from these IT guys
<Symmetria> Thanks mate
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> yo inetpro is jy al wakker???
<Kilos> and where the fly today
 * Kilos gets the superdoom ready
<Symmetria> am gonna move the address identification code to a footer
<Symmetria> on the page
<Kilos> have you moved it yet
<Kilos> still looks same
<inetpro> Kilos: is the rain coming?
<Kilos> yip inetpro but bits bits
<Kilos> still clear too the south
<inetpro> looks like I be wet laters
<Symmetria> nah, waiting for my template designer to give me code :p
<Kilos> methinks it will be done by hometime inetpro 
<Kilos> sun out here again
<Kilos> Symmetria, and contact gives a 404 error
<Symmetria> fixed
<Symmetria> I think :) 
<Symmetria> refresh and recheck?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> still 404
<Symmetria> hrm
<Kilos> thats better
<Symmetria> aahh I see, its still broken on some pages though
<Kilos> fixed now
<Symmetria> I know why
<Symmetria> fixed :)
<Kilos> good now to advertise it all over
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kerbero> Symmetria, why no https?
<Kerbero> if i can https i can ipv6 to your site
<Symmetria> Kerbero lol, I need to add a cert etc to it, will get there
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i guess i can temporarily disable my transproxy for port 80
<Kerbero> Symmetria, btw, without the www. in front i get a file listing
<Kerbero> not good
<Symmetria> ok that I can have fixed
<Kerbero> "You are using IPv6, your address is 2001:470:1f09:385:d472:88a8:6ba3:ff4b"
<Kerbero> \o/
<Symmetria> gonna have the machine owner fix the virtual hosting in a second
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> soem times your site picks up my ipv4 addy
<Kerbero> and other times the ipv6
<Symmetria> operating system?
<Kerbero> ubuntu
<Symmetria> latest version?
<Kerbero> firefox
<Kerbero> 12.04
 * Symmetria wonders if linux has implemented happy eyeballs rfc
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> what is that?
<Symmetria> it basically runs a check to see which has better latency
<Symmetria> and uses that
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> well both should be roughly the same
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> ipv4 should be a little better
<Kerbero> one less tunnel
<Symmetria> what do you think of the overall design? I tried ot keep it relatively simple
<Symmetria> but professional
<Kerbero> it is indeed
<Symmetria> some of those services we provide are pretty niche as well
<Kerbero> "we" as in you?
<Kerbero> lol
<Symmetria> Kerbero yes, but *grin* you never SAY that :)
<bakuman> lol
<Symmetria> *shrug* I had to put up a website because I needed something to link off another page
<Symmetria> http://www.ubuntunet.net/uc_2012 <=== the link isnt up back to my page yet, but you'll see my represented there
 * bakuman likes that the site is simple
<Symmetria> :P was a very proud moment for me when I got to the point where I was making enough to afford a marketting budget that let me sponsor something like that
<Symmetria> (because gold sponsorship of any conference = holy hell expensive)
<bakuman> loads easily even on my slow home internet
<Kerbero> o
<Symmetria> :P I put in the same amount of cash into that conference that seacom did
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> wow
<Symmetria> its strange when running your own business, its those moments that you remeber, its not the deals you did or the clients you made, those come and go
<Kerbero> so how many cellphone numbers do you ahve?
<Symmetria> its when you get to milestones like "I finally got to the point where I can afford a marketting budget of a few thousand dollars"
<Symmetria> hahaha just the one at the moment :) if you have another number for me other than whats listed on there, you have an old one
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> ok
<bakuman> Symmetria, is alstonnetworks.net going to point to tha same page as www.alstonnetworks.net?
<Kerbero> ok gtg, chat again soon
<Symmetria> yeah it will :)
<bakuman> Symmetria seems to be working now
<bakuman> hmm... there is a comma missing in that sentence
<Vince-0> SmilyBorg: Trying to get Ubuntu chroot to boot off phone hdmi out like Webtop - 
<Vince-0> Don't think its feasible (alpha) for a demo tomorrow
<SmilyBorg> I remember there being a number of packages in the play store that would do it, but they probably had things tweaked to output currectly
<Vince-0> noo, those are all instructions to get a chroot working
<Vince-0> the hard part is getting it to work as Webtop -
<Vince-0> actually got webtop 2.0 working without a dock - its debian based and very neat but I doubt I'd use it regularly
<SmilyBorg> oh. oki
<Vince-0> Webtop 3 comes with ICS and is just ICS
<Vince-0> webtop 2 is a debian based thing Moto came up with -
<Vince-0> not that practical unless you have the Lapdock device (R4.5k) 
<Vince-0> so im doing ICS upgrade now and just use it as is
<Vince-0> nice concept though - bit early still. ubuntu on android will still be a while
<SmilyBorg> Ubuntu on Android sounds nice but getting the phone vendors to bite seems like an uphill battle to me. They should partner with the 3rd part mod guys like CyanogenMod so that it can get into the hands of real people. Once people see what it can do, then the vendors might be more likely to bite
<Vince-0> yeah, cyano and openkang are pushing OTA mechanisms
<Vince-0> this moto still has a locked boot-loader
<Vince-0> so I can't do much with the kernel
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Vince-0> haai
<jrgns> hey
<SmilyBorg> I hope I have enough flash drives to get all these ISOs home
<magespawn> how many you taking SmilyBorg ?
<SmilyBorg> ISOs? all of them. I've got the repos downloading at home and busy downloading all the ISOs from ubuntu.mirror.ac.za at work. I think that should cover any eventuality for our release party tomorrow
<SmilyBorg> seems they are all under a gig so they should all fit on my 16GB flash drive
<magespawn> cool, if they can't, then it probable can't be covered
<SmilyBorg> I doubt someone is going to pitch with a power PC machine
<magespawn> which one are going to?
<SmilyBorg> i386, amd64, amd64+mac and maybe  armhf+omap4
<SmilyBorg> desktop and server
<SmilyBorg> busy on the mac ones at the moment
<SmilyBorg> I've seen all of those platforms at our previous get togethers
<SmilyBorg> I really wish they would go back and do ARM6 again. would like ubuntu on my raspberry pi
<magespawn> which one are going to, SmilyBorg ?
<magespawn> you^
<SmilyBorg> I organized the Durban get together
<Kilos> so magespawn did you win
<magespawn> not yet Kilos, this one is a real cow
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> cool SmilyBorg  would have liked to come, but alas.
<SmilyBorg> Maybe next time?
<SmilyBorg> you are on the DBN-LUG list now I think?
<magespawn> i think so yes
<SmilyBorg> ya. I saw your join request and approved it
<magespawn> cool ty
<SmilyBorg> no prob
<Kilos> inetpro, maybe you should go home early
<Kilos> very dark sky there in the north
<Kilos> magespawn, the grub> or the winsucks one
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> the grub one is sorted, busy with the qq update now
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Kilos: to late
<inetpro> I can see it coming down in buckets on that side
<Kilos> oh my
<Hodgestar> So, how are they 12.10 ISOs holding up? Any big screws I should be aware of before I do a fresh install?
<Hodgestar> s/screws/screw ups/
<Hodgestar> :D
<SmilyBorg> I used the beta 1 iso to install my laptop and it was fine, though that was a while back
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone here have any example code for a nice php contact form?
<Symmetria> I need one for my website
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> and my coding / webdev sucks ass :)
<Symmetria> www.alstonnetworks.net <=== wanna put a php contact form on the contacts page :)
<SmilyBorg> dunno about the contact form Symmetria. Though I'm curious about your IPv6 Deployment services. You mention assisting with dealing with providers. Does that mean that you have found an ISP in ZA willing to provide IPv6?
<Kilos> hey Hodgestar 
<Kilos> inetpro, dit gooi klippe hier nou
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg yes
<SmilyBorg> cool. who?
<Symmetria> we have ways to getting v6 deployed to corporate clients
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg I.S, but only if you know how to talk to them and organize it, home user connectivity is virtually no-go
<Symmetria> TENET does v6 for its academic clients as well
<Symmetria> and SAIX can do v6 for their big corporate clients as well if you really push
<SmilyBorg> I've had to run tunnles to europe for ages for training and testing purposes
<SmilyBorg> k. I knew about TENET
<Symmetria> *hrm* who is your provider?
<SmilyBorg> but when I asked last year, the major providers either didnt respond or would only offer a tunnel for test purposes
<SmilyBorg> that was when I was doing a presentation on IPv6
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<inetpro> Kilos: hael?
<Kilos> yip grotes inetpro 
<SmilyBorg> I work for a small ISP called Xtranet. We have connections to MWEB, VOX and Neotel
<Kilos> verby nou
<Symmetria> *hrm* Neotel you're gonna struggle with
<Symmetria> MWEB you peer with or you buy transit from?
<SmilyBorg> think just peer for now
<Symmetria> If I talk v6 to people, most of the time, I have to admit its with I.S and in the academic space where its easy
<SmilyBorg> I think there was talk of us getting some transit from frogfoot too, but I'm so out of the loop that I could be way off
 * SmilyBorg nods
<Symmetria> I was behind the TENET ipv6 rollout in the first place
<SmilyBorg> cool
<Symmetria> also just did the UFS Ipv6 rollout uplinked to TENET 
<SmilyBorg> nice
<Symmetria> (Actually, I was behind the TENET network design as it currently stands, Im ex TENET CTO)
<SmilyBorg> I've been playing with it in my home network and in test environments since the afrinic conference that was in Durban. 2007 I think
<Symmetria> it works if deployed properly, works just fine, UFS does 60% of their internet traffic on it
<SmilyBorg> have had my VPS in .de dual stack for ages
<SmilyBorg> nice
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: maybe you should talk to froztbyte in #glug.za
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg oh thats also true
<Symmetria> neology can do v6 for you as well
<Symmetria> either Froztbyte or Ambo can assist there
<SmilyBorg> I think I remember hearing about neology
<SmilyBorg> and I heard about glug getting v6
<SmilyBorg> no, wait that was the wug
<SmilyBorg> I'm too tired to keep things straight
<SmilyBorg> honestly, I'm getting tired of telling people that they need to start thinking about v6
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: GLUG = Gauteng Linux User Group 
<inetpro> just join #glug.za
<SmilyBorg> though I have had some guys here in Durban asking me to do some basic training
 * SmilyBorg nods
<SmilyBorg> thanks inetpro, like I said. rather tired
<inetpro> np
<inetpro> he's in there most of the time anyway
<Hodgestar> SmilyBorg: Thanks!
<SmilyBorg> maybe I'll give the guys a shout next week when I'm more awake
<Kilos> lol
<SmilyBorg> ark, and I still need to finish setting up the mirror server for the party tomorrow
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, dont forget pics for the report hey?
<SmilyBorg> ya. I'll be sure to take some and ask everyone else to take pics too
<SmilyBorg> hopefully we will have the same little nook in the coffee shop as before
<SmilyBorg> it was nice and cozy
<SmilyBorg> and having a cute geeky boy sitting next to me didn't hurt ;-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> good girl
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg :) sent ya a message
<Hodgestar> The iso is too big for my blank CD. Bleh.
<SmilyBorg> they are DVD/flash drive images as of 12.10
<SmilyBorg> might work on those fancy "overburn" disks though, but I haven't seen those in ages
<SmilyBorg> come to think of it, I haven't used a CD in ages
<Hodgestar> I don't have any DVDs. Hmm.
<Hodgestar> Also, they're kind of tiny for DVDs.
<SmilyBorg> ya
<SmilyBorg> I've just been using flash drives for ages
 * Hodgestar tries flash disk.
<SmilyBorg> I've used MultiSystem to load multiple ISOs on one flash drive in the past. Really handy for carrying around multiple distros or multiple versions of the installer http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Hodgestar> Cool. I have a spare 2G flash disk so I'm just using usb-creator for now.
<SmilyBorg> but unetbootin and the ubuntu startup disk creator are fairly decent too
<SmilyBorg> k
 * Hodgestar wonders whether to try Unity again. I've sort of gotten used to Awesome again now.
<Kilos> wow SmilyBorg that multisystem looks good
<SmilyBorg> ya. its really handy
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> 12.10 doesn't seem much different from 12.04
<Cantide> and web apps seem a bit buggy .-.
<Kilos> haha just read in one mail the guy says its awesome
<Cantide> it is awesome, don't get me wrong :p
<Kilos> better than 12.04?
<Kilos> whats improved
<Kilos> can you have many desktops now
<Cantide> looks like 4 is still the max
<Cantide> but i seldom use more than 1 anyway
<Cantide> so for me that's not a big deal
<Kilos> lol i use 9 or ten otherwise cant find what im looking for
<kbmonkey> hello!
<Cantide> hi '<
<kbmonkey> '< ?
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> well hello magespawn !
<magespawn> long time, you been busy?
<kbmonkey> yes, but now i have a table to work at and bought a new sim databundle :D
<kbmonkey> turns out 8ta covers my area good
<Cantide> '<   <- pacman
<Cantide> or biting... either way
<kbmonkey> waka waka waka
<Cantide> '-'
<magespawn> cool
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> I'm checking out a python based blog engine, blogofile
<kbmonkey> for some reason my site is not online anymore :/ a new site is warranted
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I just replaced every mouse on every pc in this house
<Symmetria> with a wired mouse
<Symmetria> :P my puppy decided that all my cordless mice were belong to her 
<Symmetria> and made great things to steal and run off with
<kbmonkey> hah! animals do the darndest things (tm)
<Symmetria> :P I've lost 3 cordless mice to her
<Symmetria> the last one I only knew was gone when I found bits of it in the garden and the other half of it in her mouth
<Symmetria> with her looking very pleased with herself
<Symmetria> :p
<Hodgestar> 43 minutes to my first compiz crash. :/
<KilosK> yay superfly both pcs sharing on kubuntu as well now
 * KilosK happy
<Squirm> hi
<KilosK> hi Squirm 
<KilosK> now just sound in xchat then kde be kiff
<KilosK> inetpro, het jy darem droog by die huis aan gekom
<magespawn> i am off home good night all.
<KilosK> go well magespawn 
<superfly> anyone else here using Eclipse?
<superfly> specifically CDT?
<superfly> meh, if anyone is interested, if you have any problems running Eclipse CDT, try running "sudo apt-get --reinstall install tzdata-java"
<charlvn> this is quite a nice html5 speed test app: http://speedof.me/
<KilosK> hi smileE17 Ludo 
<KilosK> inetpro, you here
<smileE17> KilosK: :D
<charlvn> hi smileE17 
<charlvn> hi KilosK 
<KilosK> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> for people who have the bandwidth, here is an incredibly interesting video on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9yfrVdtu6I
<smileE17> hi charlvn :p
<smileE17> charlvn: I'm listening
<smileE17> Well that's very weird to see such a man on television
<smileE17> bye
<charlvn> yup
<charlvn> scary but insightful
<kbmonkey> hello KilosK !
<kbmonkey> and superfly 
<KilosK> hi kbmonkey wb
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, o/
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> 8D
<kbmonkey> i got me some internets
<KilosK> about time too
<kbmonkey> i was on a loong bus ride monday
<kbmonkey> 13 hours. plus the day before and after, a full 36 hour day
<KilosK> wow where you went or where you came from?
<charlvn> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi charlvn 
<kbmonkey> grahamstown for a long weekend
<kbmonkey> heavy rains slowed the trip 
<KilosK> ah
<kbmonkey> its still raining now
<KilosK> send some here
<KilosK> we just get threats
<KilosK> night guys. sleep tight
<KilosK> dont stay away so long kbmonkey 
<Symmetria> sup
<charlvn> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lo charlvn
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-20
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> i need some help please. i cant copy the script from opera or firefox. tried rightclick--no copy option
<Kilos> also tried control c. no good
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service#version2
<Kilos> thats the site
<Kilos> is it s etting in my browsers?
<Kilos> a setting
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> i don't think there is a browser setting that affects that
<Kilos> how is one supposed to copy that script?
<Kilos> i can never type all that out
<magespawn> hold on let me see if i can
<Kilos> tried printing the page, doesnt give option of scrolling the script
<magespawn> let me just power up the lappy, my tablet does not let do some things
<Kilos> not a serious rush magespawn 
<Kilos> been months of manual connecting
<Kilos> just weird that there isnt a way i can copy that script
<Kilos> maybe its a 12.02 thing
<Kilos> 12.04
<magespawn> maybe might be their website though
<Kilos> i can copy/paste the rest of the text but not the script part
<magespawn> try this Kilos http://slexy.org/view/s23EMWdUBI
<Kilos> ty mage
<Kilos> how did you do it
<Cantide> when is the Durban meet? today?! or next week?!
<Kilos> today i think Cantide 
<Kilos> next week is the tvl one
<Cantide> tvl?
<Cantide> today i am TIRED
<Cantide> haha
<Kilos> transvaal
<Cantide> so so so sooooo tired
<Kilos> gauten thing
<Cantide> cool
<Kilos> yeah is a bit cool today. we hope for rain
<Cantide> :p
<magespawn> Kilos I just selected it in the normal way then Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V into slexy
<magespawn> made a copy for myself too
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> i hope that will fix the nm prob without causing others
<Kilos> last script i tried caused other hassles that made me clean install
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i tried the ctrl -v into a file on desktop didnt work
<Kilos> nice to have friends that know
<Kilos> hey magespawn i had another idea too
<Kilos> if one can make a bootable iso of boot-repair and burn to cd or stick that could help lots methinks
<magespawn> i think there are instructions to do that on the website
<Kilos> ah ill look into that i think
<magespawn> very handy thing to have around
<Kilos> i think so
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> you dont hmmm so much anymore
<Kilos> must be growing up now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> hiya Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh, so, 6:30am this morning, my dog wanders outside and goes and plays in the rain, comes inside full of energey, but decides she's cold... climbs onto my bed where Im fast asleep, some how climbs UNDER the blankets, and flops down right ontop of me... dripping wet and freezing cold
<Kilos> eish
<Symmetria> do you have any, any concept of how cold a dog feels when its covered in dripping freezing rain and lands on you when you al nice and warm in bed?
<Symmetria> :P stupid pup
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont allow a dog near my room
<Symmetria> the other day she also decided she wanted to sleep on the floor, but didnt like the tiles, so she dragged the blanket off the bed and lay on it... while I was asleep :p
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> heh kilos, thing about weimeraners, they are people obsessed
<Symmetria> if you dont want a dog in the house and constantly around you, do NOT get a weimeraner
<Symmetria> it will cry and cry and cry if you lock it out
<Kilos> ya staffies too but there limits to who i share my room and bed with
<Kilos> im allergic to flees as well
<Kilos> get the word know practised in a very dominant tone
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> NO
<Kilos> the afrikaans peeps have a saying for that
<Kilos> maak jou stem dik
<Kilos> yo xubuntu_ 
<xubuntu_> *kug kug*
<xubuntu_> :P
<Kilos> live session user and all
<nuvi_at_party> yeah
<nuvi_at_party> I'm running off xubuntu 12.10 
<Kilos> enjoy the party
<nuvi_at_party> just checking it out for today
<Kilos> say hi to all for me
<magespawn> nuvi_at_party: how is it going there?
<nuvi_at_party> magespawn, just getting started
<nuvi_at_party> setting up stuff still :P
<magespawn> cool, have you guys got a lot of bandwidth or not?
<nuvi_at_party> magespawn, there were talks about it
<nuvi_at_party> but i'm not sure ye
<nuvi_at_party> t
<nuvi_at_party> *yet
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> was just wondering if you could put up a video link? maybe something like a google hang out?
<nuvi_at_party> hmm, I can try that on my phone :P
<nuvi_at_party> hrr, freakin gprs signal in here
<nuvi_at_party> :-/
<Squirm> the boredom
<Squirm> I'd have liked to go the the release party. but alas, 2 hours drive and no petrol moneys :/
<Kilos> tough in africa hey?
 * Symmetria is busy copying 500gig of music onto a harddrive for his gf *snore*
<Symmetria> this is gonna take forever, even with USB3 
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> Squirm: where are you?
<Squirm> Mooi RIver
<magespawn> ahh not along my lin of travel either
<magespawn> lin=line
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> I was thinking of going
<Squirm> when I was in the UK, we I went to a few BaB's (Bring a Box). Organise a free venue(someone on the list had access to one), everyone can bring their own pc, etc. a few people do small talks on something they're interested in
<Squirm> was like, once a month
<Squirm> maybe we should try and organise something like that around Durban
<Squirm> one place I went to was the Nokia HQ :P
<magespawn> would be very cool, that way if you miss one you can always make the next
<Squirm> yeah. it was just a social get-together
<Squirm> bring lunch, have a braai
<Squirm> (depending on the venue)
<Squirm> I think I'll put it to the list
<magespawn> i have been looking a lot at hacker spaces, that is an ultimate dream for me
<Squirm> I'm so annoyed I didn't  get to the one in London
<Squirm> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Ductape
<Squirm> blame SmileyBorg
<Kilos> magespawn, im gonna bring qp here just to see if the greeter is working
<Kilos> peeps dont come and go on my channel
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> Im gonna get myself into such deep trouble
<Squirm> Kilos: nothing
<Kilos> why now Symmetria 
<Symmetria> :P dating your friends best friend in secret without your friend knowing, thats looking for trouble
<Symmetria> :P
<magespawn> okay there might be an objection to that though
<magespawn> hold on a sec
<Symmetria> because friend is gonna find out Ive been seeing her best friend eventually, after warning me repeatedly not to go near her friends :p
<Symmetria> small town, only so long before that gets out :p
<magespawn> Kilos I will rejoing your channel in a bit to see if it works
<Kilos> eish Symmetria 
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<Squirm> Symmetria: I suggest telling her :P Cause you know what's going to happen if she finds out via other source
<Squirm> s
<Symmetria> hahaha I warned this chick, go tell kelly we're seeing each other, she's like, are you crazy, kelly will flip out and I gotta work with her
<Kilos> i forget but it greets after you on for few dasy or weeks isnt it
<Symmetria> squirm haha not for me to tell her, gf can tell her if she chooses
<Kilos> hehe
 * Squirm shrugs
<Symmetria> but its a small town, and I have a feeling gf and I were seen last night by this chicks other friends so I said to her, you better say something :p
<Squirm> either way Symmetria, let me know what happens when she finds out
<magespawn> not sure 
<Symmetria> she's like, not a fuck, I told her last night I was studying and oculdnt go out anywhere, she will kill me
<magespawn> will check 
<Symmetria> Im like, you told her WHAT?  lol
<Symmetria> chickz, I tell you
<Squirm> just let me know what happens :P
<Symmetria> Squirm haha if Im still alive afterwards I will do that
<magespawn> Kilos got to go get some food
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> Symmetria, friendship is more important than a fling
<Kilos> unless you wanna marry the chick
<Symmetria> kilos, bronwyn and I kinda, started as a fling, but its become a lot more than that :p
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> and I kinda think Kelly would be happier if it were just a fling, as much of a friend as she is to me, haha she still views me as an older corrupting influence :p
<Kilos> whew when it comes to the female of the species one gotta tread lightly
<Symmetria> (Kelly is 20, gf is 23, Im 32, almost 33, and well, both of those chicks are like, super innocent with no real world experience)
<Squirm> tut tut tut Symmetria 
<Squirm> shame on you
<Squirm> :P
<Symmetria> and haha Kelly knows my history far 2 well, and well, she's aware of just how... not innocent I used to be :)
<Kilos> lol they dont call you oom?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hey Symmetria did you chat around about a host for us?
<Symmetria> Kilos hahaha I just have a bit of a reputation as being a bit of a player :p
<Symmetria> Kilos aint been able to get holda him yet
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> ok a rep is something one battles to get away from
<Symmetria> can someone do me a favour and open www.alstonnetworks.net, checking something on my log files
<charlvn> ok got it open
<Symmetria> thanks :)
<Kilos> just remember the female of the species is often far deadlier than the male
<Symmetria> just wanted to make sure the logigng was working right
<charlvn> my ip is 82.74.148.48
<charlvn> cool
<Symmetria> btw :) any comments on that website are always appreciated
 * Squirm sets his bots on ChanServ 
 * Squirm sets his bots on charlvn 
<Squirm> Symmetria: needs a favicon
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> favicon??
<Squirm> the little icon that appears in the title bar
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> what does it do Squirm 
<charlvn> Squirm: your bots?
<Squirm> Kilos: http://mybroadband.co.za/favicon.ico
<Squirm> https://www.google.co.za/favicon.ico
<Squirm> http://www.raspberrypi.org/favicon.ico
<Kilos> enough
<Squirm> Kilos: it just makes it look better :P
<Squirm> and appears when you bookmark the page
<charlvn> you have a nice logo that you can easily resize into a favicon
<Squirm> yep
<Symmetria> *hrm* will do that :) 
<charlvn> there are a ton of tools online that will do the job for you
<charlvn> like this one: http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/favicon/
<Kilos> that tiny little icon
<Kilos> i dont even see them
<Squirm> you just resize it to about 32x32
<Kilos> is it an active thing
<charlvn> the only feedback i would have is that maybe you would like to consider having the menu options on the front page (like Network Auditing) expand with a little bit of javascript inside the same page
<charlvn> that instead of opening a whole new page
<charlvn> you can do that very easily with some jquery, just show and hide, you can even use animation
<charlvn> http://api.jquery.com/show/
<charlvn> http://api.jquery.com/hide/
<Symmetria> *hrm* thanks :) thats a nice idea
<charlvn> and personally i would put my contact details in the top-right corner of the page and do away with the top menu altogether
<Symmetria> do I hve to do anything in the code to reference that favicon 
<Symmetria> or does it do it automatically
<charlvn> automatically
<charlvn> the browser checks the favicon.ico in the root of the site
<magespawn> back
<charlvn> wb magespawn 
<Symmetria> well. it should be there now
<Symmetria> :p
<charlvn> hmm strange that i don't yet see it
<charlvn> lemme clear my cache
<charlvn> hmmm
<Squirm> I see it
<charlvn> strange i don't see it in chromium
<Squirm> I do
<charlvn> i don't see it in firefox either - very strange indeed
<Squirm> and I just closed and opened the page again
<charlvn> i've even restarted my browser
<charlvn> btw i just looked it up: http://www.w3.org/2005/10/howto-favicon
<charlvn> the preferred method does seem to be to have a <link type="icon" /> in your page
<charlvn> and according to the wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon
<Symmetria> hrm, will add that in a few
<charlvn> the most well supported seems to be this: <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/myicon.ico" />
<Squirm> <meta itemprop="image" content="/images/google_favicon_128.png"><title>Google</title>
<charlvn> hmm, interesting, i haven't seen that used before
<Squirm> neither have I
<Squirm> but then again. I don't really do websites
<charlvn> i would rather follow the traditional way
<charlvn> for compatibility
<Squirm> I thought I'd check google, cause they'd go with compatibility
<Symmetria> :) Brb, need a cigarette
<Squirm> but I really don't know. I just think a favicon looks good
<charlvn> interesting: http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/links.html#rel-icon
<charlvn> i don't care about favicons much myself but it does add a nice finishing touch
<charlvn> just makes it look well-worked-off
<charlvn> well rounded off or however you say it in english :P
<Squirm> oh sweet. our cache is 25Gb. but on average, we're saving between 15%-20% bandwidth usage a day
<Squirm> which is only about 1Gb
<Squirm> but on a 4mb line, it'll make a difference
<charlvn> Squirm: how do you avoid stale cache issues?
<Squirm> charlvn: I don't know :P my first time I'm doing something like thise
<Squirm> I let squid do what it does
<charlvn> i have a general hate against generic proxy caches due to various reasons, that being one of them
<charlvn> but it might be a benefit on low-bandwidth environments
<Squirm> charlvn: at any one time, we can have a max of 60 students + staff on the net
<charlvn> server-side reverse proxies can be really powerful though
<charlvn> but that's under the developer's control
<charlvn> where i work we have about 15.000 but then again we have a lot more bandwidth :)
<Squirm> we're getting 4x4mb lines in January
<Squirm> charlvn: where do you work?
<charlvn> Squirm: i prefer not to say
<Squirm> ok
 * Squirm yawns
<Symmetria> heh, in most cases because of the speed lines Im used to working with, we find that proxy servers actually just end up bottlenecking
<Squirm> oh shut it
<Squirm> :/
<Symmetria> heh Squirm the problem is trying to explain that to the client
<Squirm> meh
<Symmetria> "Get rid of your proxy server" "zomg why" "because its making your network slow"
<Squirm> lol
<Symmetria> then they are like, can't we upgrade it to handle the bandwidth
<Symmetria> and Im like, well, you can, but here is what thats gonna cost
<Symmetria> :P then they throw it out
<Squirm> I wish my line was fast enough to make a proxy pointless
<Squirm> hopefully next year it'll be better
 * Symmetria just ordered his new home wireless gear
<Squirm> stupid exchange can only handle 4mbit
<Symmetria> heh, complete overkill for a house, and spent WAY 2 much money
<Symmetria> but I'll have the sweetest wireless setup anywhere
<Symmetria> I've gone with a 5 AP Aruba config with a controller that lets me roam between APs without any hit whatsoever
<Symmetria> it even does proper signal degradation handoff and jams any APs that arent authorized 
<Squirm> ...
<Squirm> I want a pair of these
<Squirm> http://www.ubnt.com/airfiber
<Squirm> R16k a pop from Miro though
<Symmetria> heh squirm the Aruba stuff is around 4 to 5k an AP and then like, 60k for the controller, but its amazing gear, truely amazing
<Squirm> ...
<charlvn> for those who haven't seen this yet, quite cool: Explore a Google data center with Street View http://youtu.be/avP5d16wEp0
<Squirm> wow
<magespawn> very wow
<charlvn> this is a relatively old post but also interesting: http://gigaom.com/cleantech/a-rare-look-inside-facebooks-oregon-data-center-photos-video/
<magespawn> Squirm: i was looking at the wavion eqiupment from Miro
<magespawn> this particularly
<magespawn> http://www.miro.co.za/detail.aspx?pid=1851&p=&sp=&spp=
<magespawn> anybody know some good online material to learn how to use a mulitmeter, preferable video?
<charlvn> each multimeter is different
<charlvn> but they are generally very easy to use
<charlvn> what exactly do you want to do?
<magespawn> just not sure how to use all the functions
<charlvn> just look up your particular model
<charlvn> maybe you can find a guide online
<magespawn> did find some, just thought to ask, maybe there was one hidden away somewhere
<Kilos> what you wanna measure magespawn 
<Kilos> multimeter as in volts ohms amps resistance etc?
<magespawn> yes Kilos, only really know how to use the volatge tester
<Kilos> they quite simple to use
<Kilos> ok so volts dc and ac you got
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> what more you wanna know
<magespawn> there is one section with the F symbol, not sure what that does?
<Kilos> you sure its F
<Kilos> most have 2 volts 1 mV
<Kilos> ohms
<magespawn> yup with measurements in 200u, 20u, 2u, 200n and 20n
<Kilos> that upside down crazy u thing
<Kilos> thats for resistance
<magespawn> yeah have that too
<magespawn> with measurements in 200
<Kilos> then it be new stuff maybe frequency
<Kilos> or farads
<Kilos> never seen a meter with that on
<Kilos> farads measure condensors
<Kilos> capacitors
<magespawn> hmm well will do some research online
<Kilos> we just used ohms and look for kick in meter then revewrse leads for another kick
<Kerbero> new multimeters can measure capacitance 
<magespawn> for ref it is this one http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/weihuaelectronic/product-detailybomnxQKaE
<Kerbero> link doesn't work
<magespawn> sorry 
<magespawn> http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/weihuaelectronic/product-detailybomnxQKaEhZ/China-Digital-Multimeter-DT9205A-.html
<Kerbero> it seems ok
<Kerbero> what price?
<magespawn> bought it some time ago so not sure but I think about R300
<Kerbero> if you shop around you will even find ones that can measure temperature humidity and decibells (sound)
<Kerbero> that is an OK price for that thing
<kodez> greetings to all
<Kilos> whew, heavy hail storm. 8ta tower died for a while too
<charlvn> wow
<Kilos> some bits bigget than top of beer bottle
<Kilos> cap
<charlvn> that's not exactly fine hail but i've seen pieces of hail much bigger than a golf ball
<charlvn> we had that a few times in george
<Kilos> not healthy to walk around in that methinks
<charlvn> nope life endangering more like it :)
<charlvn> it caused serious damage
<charlvn> luckily we didn't suffer any damage but some people's cars got messed up and glass panels on the roof got broken
<charlvn> hail got inside the house, ruined everything
<charlvn> big insurance disaster, because insurance doesn't want to pay for natural disasters sometimes
<charlvn> etc etc i could carry on
<charlvn> but just by the sound on the roof it felt like a full-out onslaught!
<Kilos> yeah we got a tin roof here, couldnt here myself think
<charlvn> phew
<charlvn> ok yes, i was in a building with one of those as well
<charlvn> i know what you mean :) now imagine gold sided (or larger) hail on a tin roof
<charlvn> lol
<magespawn> gold sided? golf sized?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> golf man
<Kilos> golf ball size
<Kilos> only 10mm rain though
<charlvn> magespawn: golf sized lol
<charlvn> how the heck did i type gold sided
<magespawn> no idea, did make for stange reading though
<charlvn> :D
<charlvn> that would have been awesome though
<charlvn> gold raining from the sky
<charlvn> _very_ dangerous, but awesome
<charlvn> wow that would destroy everything on the ground, gold is heavy
<charlvn> my uncle worked at a mine for many years
<magespawn> make everyone rich, and kill the world economy instantly
<charlvn> i think it will just devalue the price of gold drastically :P
<charlvn> but we could make computer chips with the gold
<charlvn> it's a very good conductor i think
<charlvn> or no, that was silver actually
<magespawn> look like they had some fun at the Durban release party
<charlvn> pics or it didn't happen :)
<magespawn> yup pics are up on g+
<charlvn> url ? :)
<magespawn> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/114667672517793596439/albums/5801318726666261265
<charlvn> ah yes
<charlvn> very nice
<magespawn> i think they must either love or hate geeks at that coffee shop
<Squirm> cool
<charlvn> very nice!
<Squirm> want to go now :/
<magespawn> indeed
<charlvn> wow, they even brought a wireless router or something with them?
<charlvn> hard core!
<magespawn> on my way homw, bye all
<charlvn> ciao
<Kilos> hmm that script doesnt work magespawn 
<Kilos> go sharks
<Kilos> lets win something today
<Kilos> oh i didnt go all the way with that script
<Kilos> w0000t works like a dream
<Kilos> now just 6 more workspaces and i could live with unity
<smileE17> :)
<Kilos> yo smileE17 
<smileE17> hi smileE17 
<smileE17> I learned some Afrikaans words today :)
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> wbb gotta go inject a dog by neighbour for mange
<charlvn> hi smileE17 
<charlvn> i hope those are good words, not curse words
<charlvn> :)
<smileE17> no, charlvn :p
<smileE17> for example 'n pynappel
<smileE17> :p
<charlvn> oh i see, a annanas :)
<charlvn> *an
<charlvn> *ananas
<charlvn> goodness gracious
<charlvn> i need some coffee :)
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> hey Trixar_za 
<smileE17> yeah, charlvn :) pineapple :p
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<smileE17> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliestoei :D
<charlvn> what the
<charlvn> what kind of weird crap are you finding :)
<smileE17> well someone told me about it :P
<smileE17> And it was fun to share :)
<charlvn> heh
<charlvn> oooh i just bought some belgian beer, a 6-pack of bruine leffe
<charlvn> very nice
<smileE17> :D
<smileE17> where did you buy it charlvn ? :)
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> where can I find MP3 music legally in South Africa via (k)Ubuntu?
 * inetpro can't even buy it via Amazon
<smileE17> inetpro: well I have a combination of YT with Greasemonkey/http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/62634 & FFmpeg (sh script) :D
<inetpro> yikes!
<smileE17> but maybe that's to difficult for you? :P
<inetpro> buying music online seems like a mission impossible
<smileE17> groete,smile4ever or groet, smile4ever (in an e-mail)
<inetpro> groete
<inetpro> or even groetnis
<smileE17> wat beteken groetnis? :p
<inetpro> greetings
<smileE17> Okay :)
<smileE17> dankie, inetpro 
<smileE17> setsjhaba sa, south africa :p
<smileE17> uit die blou van onse hemel
<smileE17> uit die diepte van ons see
<smileE17> oor ons ewige gebergtes
<smileE17> :D
<inetpro> smileE17: wat maak jy?
<smileE17> inetpro: wat sou ek moet maak? :)
<inetpro> smileE17: jy praat van ons volkslied en al
<inetpro> ek wonder maar net
<smileE17> ek is besig met die kultuur te leer, inetpro :)
<smileE17> & please correct me if I make mistakes
<inetpro> ai
<smileE17> I think 'met' doesn't need to be there :p
<inetpro> ek is besig om die kultuur te leer?
<smileE17> ja? :)
<smileE17> :D
<inetpro> smileE17: wat het jy met kilos aangevang?
<inetpro> hoekom is hy nie hier nie?
<smileE17> ek het oom kilos opgeëet
<smileE17> hy is nou verteer, inetpro 
<smileE17> :p
<inetpro> sjoe
<smileE17> maar ek sal oopgesny word :P
<smileE17> en oom kilos sal terugkeer
<smileE17> :p
<smileE17> (in a slightly different form)
<smileE17> :p
<inetpro> smileE17: jy is baie stout vanaand!
<smileE17> ekskuus, inetpro :(
 * smileE17 gee inetpro 'n drukkie
<inetpro> nee meneer, ek soek nie drukkies nie
<smileE17> hou jy nie van drukkies nie? :p
 * smileE17 tover oom kilos terug
<charlvn> smileE17: at the albert heijn just behind my apartment
<charlvn> sorry for slow response, busy watching a movie :)
<smileE17> charlvn: they sell it in the AH? lol :)
<smileE17> which movie? :D
<charlvn> smileE17: yup, i was quite impressed when i saw it :) i live quite far from belgium so it's convenient ;)
<charlvn> i live very close to germany though so that is a benefit as well ;)
<smileE17> :D
<smileE17> bye! :)
<smileE17> good night
 * inetpro disappointed that the Amazon MP3 Downloader is not supported on Linux
<inetpro> ok have just bought me first music at www.lookandlisten.co.za
<kbmonkey> Symmetria, I have hit a .htaccess snafu, do you know about this file for me to fire a question?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: what's wrong with your .htaccess file?
<kbmonkey> oh hi inetpro 
<inetpro> wb kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> its simple, really. because of the nature of the site I have, it is static html files.
<kbmonkey> but I want to integrate a php based comment system. so I added a AddType to process .html as php. It actually works great when you browse the site root :)
<inetpro> ok
<kbmonkey> but the moment you browse to a absolute URL, like site.com/somepage.html, the php inside the file do not get processed
<kbmonkey> but if I browse the site root, i.e. site.com (no html file specified), it does work.
<kbmonkey> that is, the index.html file works, but any other file does not.
<inetpro> what's your statement?
<kbmonkey> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .html
<inetpro> mine works with the following
<kbmonkey> one would think that will apply to all .html files, but it only works on index.html
<inetpro> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .htm .html
<inetpro> kbmonkey: but I apply that directly in the apache config inside a directory context
<inetpro> maybe that is the key
<kbmonkey> yes, I think you may be right
<kbmonkey> Your line I tried that line of yours as well, no luck
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_mime.html#addtype
<inetpro> according to that teh context can be: server config, virtual host, directory, .htaccess
<inetpro> the*
 * superfly prefers dealing with non-braindead technologies
<superfly> kbmonkey: why not use disqus?
<kbmonkey> a proprietary closed-source comment system? no thanks ;)
<superfly> written in Django/Python and used by millions of people world wide, with an active security team and a way to export all your data so that it is yours...
<superfly> kbmonkey: as opposed to your home-grown solution which will break the moment I look at it because it is written in PHP and you haven't thought of all the possible routes to break it?
<kbmonkey> I guess its not that bad superfly, I am just on a mission to learn by playing around
<superfly> kbmonkey: learn a programming language, not a badly mangled toy
<superfly> kbmonkey: sorry, not trying to jump down your throat, just tired of all the really bad PHP solutions out there
<superfly> which seem to proliferate at a rate which is the envy of the computer hardware industry
<superfly> (not that Python is completely immune to that, but it happens FAR less often)
<kbmonkey> hell superfly, you are correct. I checked and my server supports Python :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: most do these days, actually
<superfly> sometimes they're a little on the braindead side on how it is implemented (most still do CGI when WSGI is by far easier and much faster)
 * superfly has been playing around with Flask a little lately, and likes how small and simple it is
<superfly> I'd use Pyramid for a proper app any day, but for something to quickly throw together, Flask is hard to beat
 * inetpro surprised that superfly still likes drupal
<kbmonkey> I'm using pelican, a Python static blog that uses Markdown
<superfly> inetpro: there's no proper Python CMS yet
<superfly> and don't tell me Plone
<superfly> you need a server farm just to run one instance of Plone
<superfly> and you need root on the server, and a whole bunch of other things
<superfly> it'll take a LOT to beat Drupal, and there's nothing in the Python world that is remotely close to it
<superfly> or Wordpress, for that matter
<inetpro> superfly: so when do you expect will we see a proper Python CMS?
<superfly> inetpro: Never. In the Python world everyone is too busy building proper applications
<inetpro> hmm...
<Vince-0> Django ?
<superfly> inetpro: I've seen a few... there's one based on Django whose name escapes me
<kbmonkey> lol superfly :)
<superfly> Vince-0: Django is the worst solution in the Python world. Use Pyramid or Flask
<Vince-0> ow ok if you say so, I just read about these things
<superfly> inetpro: but in reality none of them matches Drupal's flexibility and "enchancability"
<superfly> *enchanceability"
<kbmonkey> well Im avoiding a CMS framework or the heavyweights for a light, personal blog
<superfly> kbmonkey: I actually started writing a blog in Python, but life got in the way
<superfly> http://code365.info/ (if it's still up)
<superfly> meh
<superfly> it's not.
<kbmonkey> I see the python wiki has a list of blog engines. neat
<superfly> https://launchpad.net/scribeengine
<inetpro> kbmonkey: wordpress is very popular for light personal blogs
<superfly> inetpro: wordpress is not light
<kbmonkey> most of them integrate disqus
<charlvn> well that's all relative
<superfly> Drupal is lighter than Wordpress these days. My poor MySQL was dying under Wordpress's queries
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... I guess not anymore
<charlvn> what is light and what is heavy i mean
<kbmonkey> well im moving away from wp
<inetpro> wow
<charlvn> compare wordpress for example against oracle's weblogic and then you have a super light weight solution :)
<charlvn> that doesn't mean wordpress is really light-weight or efficient though
<charlvn> most people seem to run wordpress on a shared host so they don't care much about efficiency or security
<kbmonkey> basically I want to write a post in markdown, render to html, and rsync the content up. dont need or want wysiwyg editors
<charlvn> kbmonkey: you could do that with github even
<kbmonkey> indeed charlvn :()
<charlvn> github pages, i once made a site like that for myself
<charlvn> and then you can even host it straight on github under your own hostname
<charlvn> domain i mean
<inetpro> yikes, you guys have interesting ideas
<kbmonkey> its all lipstick on chickens
<charlvn> nice thing is that github even transforms the markdown for you
<charlvn> lol
<kbmonkey> thanks for the help inetpro
<KilosK> superfly, inetpro you guys here
<KilosK> hi kbmonkey 
<inetpro> Maaz: quote of the day is its all lipstick on chickens
<kbmonkey> and superfly 
<Maaz> inetpro: Got it
<kbmonkey> hello KilosK 
<superfly> np kbmonkey
<inetpro> Maaz: no quote of the day is its all lipstick on chickens - by kbmonkey
<charlvn> hi KilosK 
<Maaz> inetpro: If you say so
<KilosK> there is a herb called feverfew
<superfly> hi KilosK
<inetpro> wb KilosK
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you're welcome
<KilosK> 1 1/2 large or 3 small leaves on a sandwick 2x a day will slowly fix your migraines
<KilosK> found it in old notes of mine
<inetpro> sandwick?
<KilosK> sandwich
<superfly> all the time? every day?
<KilosK> toebroodjie
<inetpro> :-)
<KilosK> till you dont have them anymore
<kbmonkey> are you sure you dont smoke those leaves, KilosK ? ;)
<KilosK> it was written in my not so important notes because i never had migraines
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<KilosK> haha kbmonkey you twit
<KilosK> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> KilosK: Done
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<inetpro> a last one for the night
<KilosK> i just woke a while ago. crashed early with a head
<superfly> I'm getting me a real one of those
<inetpro> eish superfly, to late now
<inetpro> tomorrow is Sunday
<KilosK> lol never too late
<KilosK> that story that coffee keeps you awake is an old wives tale
<KilosK> only works on old women
<KilosK> what did i miss guys??
<kbmonkey> unless it is 3 espressos 
<KilosK> kbmonkey, are you well lad?
<kbmonkey> we had a nice ubuntu release meet today
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey, KilosK and inetpro!
<KilosK> great, got pics??
<kbmonkey> saw nuvolari and william and co
<KilosK> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosK
<kbmonkey> yes, i will find the pics on g+
<KilosK> they must be given to eil for reports
<KilosK> neil
<kbmonkey> ok :)
<KilosK> not-found fella
<KilosK> write a little story with too
<KilosK> we gotta try get lots in for our reaxceptance thingie year end
<KilosK> whew
<KilosK> reacceptance
<KilosK> i give up
<KilosK> kbmonkey, my bot only greeted once that i saw, have you ideas?
<kbmonkey> oh yes? which # is it on?
<KilosK> ##kilos
<inetpro> KilosK: I had a power failure last night until later this morning
<kbmonkey> let me enter and see...
<KilosK> eish inetpro 
<inetpro> until I fixed it myself, that is
<KilosK> what was wrong inetpro 
<inetpro> damn thing tripped at the pole
<kbmonkey> if i recall KilosK, it wont greet people if there was people talking in the last 5 mins or so
<KilosK> oh ya
 * inetpro tried to contact everyone possible at the city council this morn, without luck
<inetpro> so I eventually just took a long pole and switched it on myself
<KilosK> actually inetpro service is falling apart badly all over
<kbmonkey> eish
<KilosK> niece stays somewhere in town and was without water for 2 days
<KilosK> inetpro, well done
<charlvn> inetpro: wow, isn't that dangerous?!
<KilosK> not if the pole wood
<KilosK> dry wood
<inetpro> charlvn: I seriously didn't like the idea but man, I can assure I would be without power even now if I hadn't done that
<kbmonkey> as long as you jump in the air while you switch it ;)
<KilosK> lol
<inetpro> fridges would have started unfreezing
<inetpro> and tomorrow morning I would definitely be having cold water for the shower
<KilosK> superfly, all natural remedies work slowly on your system but they arent bad for you like meds
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do
<inetpro> and I know it was only tripped because of yesterdays storm that we had
<KilosK> they actually teach your system to fight the problem so you gotta be patient
<KilosK> inetpro, we had hail yesterday and today
<KilosK> big hail this avy
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> we just had very small slush puppy hail
<KilosK> ai it was heavy on the tin roof
<KilosK> some pieces were nearly twice the size of a beer bottel cap
<inetpro> at least the kids called it slush puppy, oh and that was yesterday while I was still at the office
<inetpro> wow
<KilosK> if swaar didnt drink i woulda had to find other gauge
<KilosK> lots of fruit of plum and peach trees
<KilosK> off
<KilosK> i go sleep again. ty for the chats
<KilosK> look after yourselves
<KilosK> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2012-10-21
<inetpro> Good morning 
 * inetpro just got the first response from Tshwane People now about our power failure we reported on Friday
<Kilos> morning all
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> kilos I found that event photos link
<kbmonkey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c142k82osntadrdi5nf5bi7mj4g
<kbmonkey> I cannot find any way to batch-download them for reduction
<kbmonkey> but the front page shows them as thumbs, so i hope that is okay :)
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey nice to see you here
<kbmonkey> let us have a celebratory java
<Kilos> ill ask not found
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> neil will tell us what he needs
<Kilos> i dunno enough about such things
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<kbmonkey> ah ha ha. i missed asking Maaz for coffee while i made real coffee :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how you been kbmonkey ?
<kbmonkey> fine. fine. how you been Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty even using unity and kde
<kbmonkey> okay :]
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats a PCI input device on winsucks
<kbmonkey> Maaz, what is PCI
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I'm afraid I have no idea
<kbmonkey> hmm.
<kbmonkey> PCI is the hardware interface that your addon cards use on your motherboard
<Kilos> stupid thing keeps with the found new hardwarejunk
<kbmonkey> like your graphics card.
<Kilos> and wanting to go look o the net
<kbmonkey> (legacy ones, of course)
<kbmonkey> :/
<Kilos> oh is that one of them things
<kbmonkey> yes
<kbmonkey> does it say what the card name is?
<Kilos> all i wanna do is play AOE but it cant even find a file on the third cd
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> winsuuuucks
<Kilos> no thats the prob
<Kilos> it wants to do things on its own
<kbmonkey> you a) need the right driver, or b) the hardware is poked and fails to detect properly
<kbmonkey> IIRC, in your device manager you can "Disable" the unknown device
<kbmonkey> so it wont detect anymore
<Kilos> ah will check that out ty
<kbmonkey> do you know how to get to device manager, Kilos 
<Kilos> controlpanel
<kbmonkey> yes. the "unknown" thingy will have a yellow question mark icon. that will be the one you want to disable
<Kilos> ty will look see
<Kilos> so lekker having 2 pcs
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> can stay pure here on maverick and pollute me on other one
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> maybe ill go for that haircut soon.
<kbmonkey> have a nice day Kilos 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  you too laddy
<Kilos> go safe
<kbmonkey> dont worry, no viruses here ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> hmmmmm, 
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<zeref> think its time to upgrade my computer.
<zeref> it's 6 years old today :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whatpc is it zeref 
<Kilos> specs
<zeref> intel pent 4, 1.8GHZ  dual core, 2GB memory DDr2, nvidia 9500GT 1GB, 500GB HDD
<Kilos> whew thats a nice pc
<Kilos> maybe just a faster cpu
<Kilos> and more ram
<Kilos> what socket cpu 775?
<Kilos> saw a nice ECS mb other day takes ddr3 rams
<Kilos> R500
<zeref> hmmm, have never checked the socket.....
<zeref> But thinnking of getting a motherboard which supports DDR3
<zeref> Since At matrix warehouse they are selling DR# 4GB for R200
<zeref> *DDR3
<Kilos> yeah ddr3 prices are good and so much more ram
<zeref> and maybe get i5 or i7, then upgrade again in other 6 years 
<zeref> LOL
<Kilos> but when you add up mb and ram and cpu its lotsa bucks
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> go like Symmetria and spend 40k
<zeref> o0o0o0
<Kilos> then you can have 68 gig of ram
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> i would be happy just with 4g ram
<zeref> thats why the talk about tablets and smartpnes replacing pc's is incorrect
<zeref> since if you own a PC, you only upgrade once in 5 years as compared to tablets
<zeref> which is about eey 2 years
<Kilos> i could never enjoy a tablet or so as much as a desktop
<Kilos> how do you see how old a pc is
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> no idea hey
<Kilos> i think using linux you can stretch a pc a long way
<zeref> will alays need tablets, especially in the work place
<Kilos> like the small ones happy on P2's still
<zeref> yep
<Kilos> hmm
<charlvn> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charlvn 
<sakhi> afternoon
<charlvn> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> yo sakhi 
<hubx> hi there
<zeref> herro
<hubx> hey there are there any 2nd-hand platforms like ebay in SA? I found gumtree.co.za. Are they more?
<hubx> I want to buy a new set of earphones 
<Kerbero> takealot.com
<Kerbero> but that is only new stuff
<Kilos> hubx, you in pta hey
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<hubx> Kilos, huh?
<Kilos> are you in pretoria?
<hubx> yes.
<Kilos> sec im trying to find you a phone number
<Kilos> i found a cheap pc shop
<Trixar_za> Right, now to add those missing questions to the bot
<Kilos> 072 361 1118
<zeref> your number Kilos ;)
<Kilos> corner centre street and van der hoff road
<Kilos> no the pc shop
<Kilos> have a fax number too
<Kilos> 086 238 8329
<Kilos> they add the 012 above but i thing those are cellphone numbers
<Kilos> yo AndChat|338289 
<Kerbero> yo iemand met 'n android op scn
<Kerbero> of matieswifi
<Kilos> hubx, ^^
<AndChat|338289> Sup kilos. Any idea what my nick used to be?
<AndChat|338289> Matieswifi
<Kilos> magespawn
<Kerbero> what's your real name AndChat|338289?
<Kerbero> Kilos: dis nie magespawn nie
<AndChat|338289> Bob
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> robket
<AndChat|338289> Heh
<Kerbero> iirc
<Kilos> hmm
<AndChat|338289> Don't think it was that on here...
<Kilos> hows things
<Kilos> long time no see
<Kerbero> can't remember any other nick for you bob
<Kerbero> make it Bobbert[smartie]
<Kilos> jy slim ne Kerbero 
<AndChat|338289> Good, yeah, my netbook died, but now I have tablet to go on IEC with... drubin?
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> drubin is drubion here
<Kilos> wow drubin great to see you
<Kerbero> Kerbero aka Merlin here
<Kilos> oh my
<hubx> Kilos, do they have an online catalog?
<AndChat|338289> Merlin.... oh, lol
<Kerbero> :)
<Kilos> hubx lemme see
<Kerbero> AndChat|338289: coffee?
<AndChat|338289> Neelsie?
<Kerbero> or my flat
<Kerbero> you haven't been here before
<Kerbero> and i'm bored as the internet is broken
<Kilos> its called Bright Star Sc Tradings
<AndChat|338289> True... but so far...
<Kilos> no online link
<Kerbero> not so far
<Kerbero> opposite metanoia
<Kerbero> but i can do a neelsie expedition too
<AndChat|338289> Neelsie!!
<Kilos> lol
<AndChat|338289> Going now
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> see you there
<AndChat|338289> Kk
<Kilos> chicken
<Kilos> puuuk puk puk puk
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> wb AndChat|338289 
<Kilos> Kerbero, do you have an idea what area he is in
<Kilos> he is struggling with that tablet thing
<Kilos> wb AndChat|338289 
<Kilos> kom groot reen
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee time
<Maaz> It is always coffee time!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<zeref> ummmm, how do you get the operating system name?
<zeref> uname -o shows GNU/linux
<zeref> nvm
<Kilos> hey you clever guys how to you verify that a file exists on xp and that you can access it
<Kilos> i can see the file
 * Kilos hates windows
<Kilos> win7 has issues with AOE3 and xp cant find a file it has coppied into its place
<Kilos> grrr
<Trixar_za> Btw Kilos, been reading up on something called ConnMan - interesting and lightweight alternative to network manager
<Trixar_za> It even has a 3G modem plugin. I want to check out how it works
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> sounds good Trixar_za 
<Kilos> but i found a script that fixes nm in 12.04 unity and kde
<Kilos> is it in the repos?
<Trixar_za> Probably not
<Trixar_za> Well, not the script. ConnMan probably, but not up to date.
<Trixar_za> It seems to update almost twice a month
<Kilos> but if it works it would be good to keep around metyhinks
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> Launchpad has a repository for it though
<Trixar_za> So you can probably use that to stay up to date
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> sounds good but 6 months late
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dunno if 12.10 gonna have same probs
<smileE17> bye :)
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-14
<marlonbrando78> Can anyone help with a sound issue i am having
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<superfly> yawn
<superfly> need more sleep
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you and family well superfly ?
<superfly> yup. we're going to visit my boet in George this weekend
<Kilos> great give him my regards please
<superfly> it's just been a long weekend
<superfly> will do
<Kilos> you are supposed to rest weekends
<superfly> heh. I rest at work
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Kilos: how are your girls? I haven't heard you mention anything from them in a while
<Kilos> they are ok ty superfly debs suffering with that ankylosing spondilitus and had to stop work
<superfly> Eish
<Kilos> luckily govt pays her and pays tara to look after her
<superfly> can't she get a government grant? Australia is also quite socialist like the UK, isn't it?
<superfly> ah
<superfly> awesome
<Kilos> she has times when it flares up that she can get up unaided and gone cripple in one leg
<superfly> :-(
<Kilos> otherwise life goes on
<Kilos> yeah sad
<superfly> I am blessed. I might have asthma and feel old from time to time but at least I'm fit for work and my life is not negatively affected by it.
<Kilos> yeah one doesnt see how you are blessed till you look around hey
<superfly> well, I'm here. time to trudge up to the office
<superfly> later Kilos 
<Kilos> have a good day
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari mazal 
<nuvolari> lo mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> nog n week nê
<mazal> Morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hello JoTraGo 
<Kilos> goed dankie nuvolari en jy?
<nuvolari> ja oom, ek sien kans daarvoor
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<Kilos> yo JoTraGo 
<Kilos> van jy darem op met die werk?
<Kilos> het jy hulp gekry met daai ding?
<nuvolari> Kilos: nee oom, ek't nie hulp gekry nie, maar ek het so bietjie gevorder 
<nuvolari> spook vandag voort
<Kilos> hou aan jy sal dit uitwerk
<Kilos> skryf neer wat jy doen vir die record
<Trixar_za> Le sigh
<Trixar_za> Don't you just love it when people intentionally break something with the set goal of replacing it with something 'better', but then that something better gets stuck in developmental hell and your stuck with a half-working solution?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> who broke what now?
<Trixar_za> The Qt devs with QtWebkit. They replaced phonon with QtMultiMedia, which is part of qt-mobility, but because of some support issues and coders disappearing, it only half works. This means that QtWebkit only works partially for HTML5
<Trixar_za> Supposably, it's done better in PyQt than PySide, so I'm giving the prior a chance
<Kilos> whew
<Trixar_za> It's also just a windows issue, I think Linux and MacOs still use phonon
<Kilos> so can you fix it Trixar_za ?
<Kilos> for yourself anyway
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Trixar_za> Maybe, but it may require two recompiles - first Qt without QtWebkit and then Qt with QtWebkit going off the one blog I read... and then it's down to having the right codecs on the target systems
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> oh hi Trixar_za 
<nuvolari> lol, oom Kilos, hierdie is soos 'n magic black box, 'n mens gee input, skommel dit rond, gooi uit en kyk wat die result is
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> wel, dit is hoe ek dit sien... nog nie 'n reproducable recipe gekry nie :P
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> nice to see you here onna weekday
<kbmonkey> yes it is a party
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> o/ hello's kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> \0/
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> heh tdk recons they gonna have 20TB disks out by 2020
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> seagate already demonstrated that they can do a 6 or 8 terabyte drive right now but its not yet commercially viable
<Symmetria> (thats 20TB 2.5" drive, they recon they can do a 60TB 3.5" drive)
<Kilos> normal drive or ssd?
<Symmetria> they are HAMR drives, which is kinda like, a normal drive in terms of how it reads but they changed how it writes
<Symmetria> HAMR = heat assisted magnetic recording
<Kilos> oh but still moving platters
<Symmetria> basically allows them to record data using a combination of magnetics and lasers on 12.7nm segments 
<Symmetria> yeah, though will be interesting to see how ssd tech develops
<Kilos> where will it end
<Kilos> tech advancing too fast
<Symmetria> people been talking about 3D holographic devices for *years* but nothing has ever really come of that
 * Symmetria is trying to read up about dnssec
<Symmetria> never read a paper on it and know less than nothing about it
<Kilos> life is a permanent learning curve
<kbmonkey> how goes it Kilos 
<kbmonkey> oh hai maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> and hello Symmetria 
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey and you?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> put router timeouts on hold
<kbmonkey> you know Kilos, ever had a Monday which felt better than the weekend? 
<Kilos> lol thats good
<kbmonkey> well I have not. lol.
<Kilos> not even today?
<Kilos> dont you like parties
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey Kilos 
<kbmonkey> what parties Kilos ? tell me I am curious ... *)
<Kilos> kbmonkey> yes it is a party
<kbmonkey> oh yes, Monday parties. sorry I thought there was another party happening, hehe.
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> preparing for morning meetings, catch you later my friends
<Kilos> enjoy
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hows you today?
<Squirm> tired
<Squirm> but had a fairly decent weekend
<Kilos> oh so nothing new then
<Squirm> yourself?
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> dnssec is odd
<Kilos> im good ty
<Kilos> trying to understand whay that bot wont auto identify with freenode
<Kilos> so it can be masked
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<kbmonkey> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<kbmonkey> hello zeref 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> MTN is so screwed up
<Symmetria> I've been trying for a week to get someone at head office on the phone 
<Kilos> thats why most of us went to 8ta
<Symmetria> lol kilos, the funny thing is, Im not even trying to get support outta them, Im trying to get through to their *executive* for things that have serious impact on their own business
<Symmetria> and I cant even get through to the head office reception
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> find their ceo and tweet him
<Kilos> most of them peeps tweet
<Kilos> thats how i got voda and 8ta help here
<Kilos> or email the ceo
<Symmetria> lol Im gonna start tweeting at their CTO just now ;p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats the only good thing i find about twitter
<Kilos> they can hide and have to answer otherwise other peeps see they are slack
<kbmonkey> you tweet kilos? 
<Kilos> sometimes
<kbmonkey> you are more tech savvy than I am!
<Kilos> sharpeys and i do the ubuntuza tweet
<Kilos> no man its horrible
<kbmonkey> lol, I agree
<kbmonkey> ;)
<Kilos> the pro made me do it or said i wont be welcome here anymore
<kbmonkey> very good of you though, very good
<Kilos> help a whip over me
<kbmonkey> pah, that was an empty threat man ;)
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> it was a cheap chirp, if I may be so daring 
<Kilos> but twitter messed up. most clients dont work there anymore
<Kilos> now he hides, scared hell have to work
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<kbmonkey> ai!
<kbmonkey> oh well that is a pity to hear about the clients being broken.
<Kilos> thats his way of showing 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> disdain
<Kilos> ya twitter blocks them the swines
<Kilos> but birdie and choqok work
<Kilos> the new choqok
<kbmonkey> are the clients blocked by accident or on purpose?
<Kilos> looks like on purpose
<Kilos> blocked pidgin twitter even
<kbmonkey> twats
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> we should create twatter
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> where you gonna host it
<Kilos> dont tell me that vm stuff, i get lost
<kbmonkey> nah, dont care much for micro blogging. my heart is not in it. sorry man.
<Kilos> hehe np i hardly go there anyway
<Kilos> wow 40 nicks on a monday morning
<Kilos> normally need flamewars or meetings to get there
<kbmonkey> 40 nicks? what do you mean Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> 40 nicks in this channel?
<Kilos> peeps connected here
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> only 5 showing away
<kbmonkey> do you think any of them even know they are on irc in this channel?
<Kilos> ya most are lurkers
<Kilos> and blaze is at school
<Kilos> dunno what happened to Banlam and bakuman , they online but never say anything
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't seen half of these people say anything, ever!
<Kilos> they used to chat and help. dunno what happened
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> HI Kilos
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<psyatw> had caps lock switched on there ...
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :-)
<Kilos> np psyatw 
<kbmonkey> they probably auto connect to a hundred channels and forget about them :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Banlam, ping
<Kilos> lewe jy nog?
<maiatoday> I just  had an impromptu chat with a colleague at work and we are going to try an impromput release party in stellenbosch next weekend 26 Sept 11:00 am at Ginos, I'll post in the necessary places, everybody welcome. I'll just bring a usb disk with isos if people want to get the release.
<Kilos> good for you maiatoday everything has gone queit with the changes in releases
<Kilos> quiet
<maiatoday> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/2598-saucy-salamander-ubuntu-1310-release-party/
<Kilos> whats the next one terrible turtle
<Kilos> aha its the e220 modem timing out not my router
<Kilos> back to the drawing board
<mazal> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/2598-saucy-salamander-ubuntu-1310-release-party/
<mazal> Ag sorry , see it's just been posted already :P
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> look at this
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/open.access.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> brought to you by Irony Inc.
<Kilos> Trixar_za, shout when you come back
<Kilos> i would like to know if one can use sakis3g to get into a e220 to disable timeouts
<Kilos> the timeout settings must be somewhere in the thing right?
<Kilos> Symmetria, whats with afrinic? just got a mail again. Please note that AFRINIC is looking for an IP Analyst.
<nuvolari> O jissie. ek gaan omkap van die suurstof-tekort
<kbmonkey> hoe so nuvolari ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> durbs has plenty sour dust
<kbmonkey> especially with all this construction happening. constant hammering, drilling, craning, cabling, grinding... dust all over here for 18 months now
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what are they building?
<Kilos> arent you okes in airconditioned rooms?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: probeer met minder kos en koffie oor die weg kom :P
<nuvolari> ek wil my vaatjie kleiner kry
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> nou waar  kom die suurstof in?
<nuvolari> Kilos: kaffeine
<nuvolari> ek't die laaste 4/5 dae nie koffie gehad nie
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> kbmonkey, did you see, its my modem timing out not the router
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> cheers
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, that is a tough one! since I been backon excercise I eat like a horse :P
<kbmonkey> if you can train your body to crave fruits as a snack, you are sorted
<kbmonkey> takes about 3-4 weeks
<Kilos> bbl goona see what sakis can do to e220
<Xethron> Hello hello
<Xethron> Anyone here using 13.10 yet?
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/open.access.png
<Symmetria> lol that makes me laugh
<aquarat> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Kilos> im sleeping looks like hey
<Kilos> was corraling the sheep
<aquarat> er
<aquarat> oh
<Kilos> hows things?
<aquarat> Symmetria; lol
<aquarat> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/open.access.png
<aquarat> is good :)
<superfly> Ohi aquarat
<aquarat> hey superfly 
<aquarat> howzit going ?
<Symmetria> superfly btw
<Symmetria> why the dislike of bind?
<Symmetria> considering that the worlds root servers run it :)
<superfly> aquarat: busy thanks. lots of stuff to do and not much time to do it. good problem to have.
<superfly> Symmetria: old, clunky and insecure. 
<aquarat> 1st world problem :)
<aquarat> which is good
<superfly> Symmetria: not so much a dislike of it, just found other software that was better
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> you got food?
<nlsthzn> not yet :p but I did order >.<
<Kilos> id walk around with pockets full
<nlsthzn> that doesn't sound hygenic :p
<Kilos> plastic packets man
<Kilos> or wash clothes often
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hmm... noisy bunch
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> you working hard nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<nlsthzn> well I am at work
<psychicist> hi l
<psychicist> oops
<psychicist> nlsthzn: 
<psychicist> I was at work until one hour ago
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> tummy full nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> just about thanls
<nlsthzn> *thanks
<Kilos> good
<Symmetria> btw
<Symmetria> there will soon be a new mirror 
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za since I left tenet kinda went to hell, and I know that
<Symmetria> and the current mirrors are slow as shit 
<Symmetria> so we're putting up a new mirror at liquid, a huge and very fast one 
<Symmetria> actually significantly bigger than the old mirror.ac.za
<Kilos> good man
<Symmetria> and with dedicated admins 
<Symmetria> and the nice thing is, it will be low latency to everywhere 
<Kilos> are you at least promoting ubuntu while you are there?
<Symmetria> the mirror server will run ubuntu ;p
<Kilos> yay
<Symmetria> their dns servers run centos and ugh I hate it
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> but i mean to everyone you talk to as well man
<Symmetria> lol, for server based stuff yes
<Symmetria> for notebooks and desktops? I am, and have always been an osx fan ;p
<Kilos> no man for office and hotel and other use too
<Kilos> grrr
<Symmetria> no one will convince me that ubuntu makes a better desktop than osx ;p
<Kilos> i havent seen it yet
<Symmetria> never worked on an apple?
<Kilos> is that the mac stuff
<Kilos> never seen one even
<Symmetria> yeah osx is apple
<Symmetria> dude, go to an istore, and play with an osx based machine
<Kilos> i dont travel anywhere
<Symmetria> it is smooth, beautiful, pretty, stable, and can do everything a linux box can do ;p
<Kilos> sigh
<Symmetria> sorry to say it, but I still believe that opensource geeks have no clue how to design a decent user interface for some whack reason ;p
<Symmetria> their backend shit is awesome 
<Symmetria> but the GUI's? ugh :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> itunes.... hmmm.... tasty
<Kilos> i rather like the old unity and kde
<Symmetria> heh the last decent GUI I saw on a *nix based system that wasnt osx 
<Symmetria> was on IRIX 
<Symmetria> ;p irix was awesomeness, 3D GUI ftw 
<Kilos> oh well just keep pushing ubuntu servers then
<Kilos> thats better than nothing
<Symmetria> so long as they are best suited for the purpose I'm using em for, I will :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> (there is one particular server application I won't push ubuntu for)
<Symmetria> ;p and I'll get hated for saying this
<Kilos> so when can we expect the new mirror Symmetria ?
<Kilos> say it
<Symmetria> kilos waiting for budget signature 
<Symmetria> new mirror = 60 thousand dollars worth of hardware
<Symmetria> need a second signature 
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> lol kilos, microsoft exchange 
<Kilos> in timeless africa
<Symmetria> for business purposes, in terms of task integration, calender integration, mail integration and as an overall package for all that stuff 
<Kilos> eish
<Symmetria> there is nothing out there that provides the same level of seemless integration and functionality
<Symmetria> it just doesnt exist, if it did, I'd use it 
<Symmetria> but I have a simple rule, I will not sacrifice functionality and efficiency for operating system religion :)
<Kilos> im sure the dev guys will work on things like that so keep your eyes open
<Symmetria> kilos *shrug* when they get it right, I'll be open to it 
<Kilos> they will
<Symmetria> but Ive waited a long time and there have been many attempts and nothing has worked so far :)
<Kilos> just be patient
<Symmetria> look at novell groupwise ;p
<Symmetria> that runs under linux 
<Symmetria> its fuckin aweful :)
<Symmetria> anyway brb, I gotta go fetch a harddrive quick
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. have a good shift nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> the swine
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> jy moenie so skaars wees nie
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro is nie skaars nie
<Kilos> wat maak jy of jy so kwaai besig is inetpro ?
<inetpro> onkruid vergaan nie so maklik nie
<inetpro> Kilos: besig, hoekom?
<Kilos> ja man maar jy is besig om n ernstige lurker te word
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ek wou net se jy moenie so skaars wees nie
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> anders gaan ons maar aan
<inetpro> julle moet in elk geval aangaan
<Kilos> ja met die hoop dat jy een of ander tyd sal opdaag
<inetpro> sal maar moet sien hoe ek meer tyd hier kan spandeer, maar dink nie dit sal vinnig gebeur nie
<Kilos> al work and no play makes jack a dull boy
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ok nou kan ons gaan slaap
<inetpro> jammer oom!
<Kilos> never mind ek sal jou terug kry
<inetpro> goeie nag oom :-)
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle ook
<nlsthzn> :)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: howzit
<nlsthzn> hey inetpro ... not to shabby and yourself?
<inetpro> all good thanks
<inetpro> no reason to complain
<superfly> hi inetpro, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> sweet :) I never complain as nobody ever listens
<inetpro> hello superfly
<nlsthzn> hiya superfly ... long time :)
<superfly> yeah, I don't get much time in front of the keyboard these days
<nlsthzn> it happens
<nlsthzn> gui's via ssh is so slow .... zzzzz
<inetpro> superfly: you still ride the train?
 * nlsthzn was running firefox from home @ work :p
<superfly> yup
<nlsthzn> I am going to log out a bit and give some other chaps a chance on the PC...
<nlsthzn> hope you all have a good night :)
<inetpro> superfly: I thought by now you must have gotten a promotion and with that a nice new sporty vehicle
<superfly> inetpro: heh.
<superfly> wishfuil thinking
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> inetpro: it's not the car, it's the petrol
<superfly> even riding the Gautrain would be about a third of the price of petrol spent getting to work in a month
<superfly> and that doesn't include the cost of wear and tear on the car
<inetpro> hmm... you think it's that much of a difference?
<superfly> it costs me R290 per month for a first class monthly ticket to Cape Town from Muizenberg
<inetpro> how many km?
<superfly> it would cost me R3000+ per month in petrol and wear and tear on the car (not to mention parking at upwards of R70 per day)
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> in that case you made a very good choice to use the train
<inetpro> superfly: but tell me is there no way that you can rather work from home?
<superfly> no, and I don't want to either
<superfly> I have two small children, I wouldn't get any work done.
<superfly> Why do you think I'm hardly in front of the PC at night?
<superfly> I have to run after the kids
<inetpro> good point
<inetpro> but with a bit of planning you could always build yourself a isolation chamber at home :-)
<inetpro> anyway, I'm just twisting my mind around the issue a bit
<inetpro> more and more people seem to be able to pull it off these days
<superfly> inetpro: we also do pair programming at work
<inetpro> ahh, nice!
<Symmetria> so, who's gonna be learning delphi to teach to the school kids ;p
 * Symmetria is amused
 * superfly knows Delphi, but isn't a teacher
 * Tonberry does not know Deplhi and is also not a teacher.
 * inetpro wonders how many teachers actually know Delphi
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I could probably still write delphi code if I tried
<Symmetria> I wrote a lot of very very evil shit in pascal back in the day
<Symmetria> ;p the school was forever wondering why stuff on their computers kept breaking badly
<Symmetria> my tsr's were evil 
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-15
<Symmetria> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Symmetria> what the hell
<Symmetria> bind is on crack
<Symmetria> zone hostname.as112.net/IN: loaded serial 2
<Symmetria> that works fine
<Symmetria> BUT
<Symmetria> zone 168.192.in-addr.arpa/IN: loading from master file db.empty failed: permission denied
<Symmetria> -rw-r-----. 1 root  named  475 Oct 15 07:50 db.empty
<Symmetria> -rw-r-----. 1 root  named  593 Oct 15 07:51 db.hostname.as112.net
<Symmetria> they have identical permissions and ownership
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Symmetria Squirm 
<Kilos> you have any idea how to hack into an e220 3g modem and disable the timeout function?
<Kilos> all i can find is on youtube
<Symmetria> zero idea 
<Symmetria> my damn mother stole my tv remote 
<Symmetria> ;p she decided my fancy keyboard remote was nicer than the one on her tv and since mine worked with her tv she'd just steal it and leave me with her crappy one 
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> ;p told her when I get back from my trip I wanted mine back and I'd go buy her one like mine 
<Symmetria> heh, those remotes are crap expensive though, like 700 or 800 bux 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> wow
<Symmetria> its because its got a bluetooth keyboard on the back of it
<Symmetria> for use with smart tv functions
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Kilos: do you know what weather service ibid uses?
<Kilos> well have to ask the pro Squirm 
<Squirm> inetpro: what weather service does ibid use?
<Kilos> hi or the weed but they both busy. tumbles even battles to get to his mail lately
<Kilos> s/hi/him
<Squirm> tumbleweed: ^^
<tumbleweed> Squirm: wund.com
<Squirm> then it should pick up my weather station :/
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for Mooirivier
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm not feeling too well
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for Mooi River
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for IKWAZULU37
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Squirm> Maaz: weather for IKWAZULU37
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't seem to agree with me
 * Squirm eyes Maaz 
<Squirm> Weather Station History
<Squirm> IKWAZULU37
<Squirm> Mooi River, KWAZULU-NATAL
<Squirm> updates to wunderground every 10 min
<Squirm> for the past week, definitely see it in mooi river on their map
<Kilos> maybe wund.com needs a reboot
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> ohhhhhh
<zeref> gnome-3.8 on debian sid
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn space
<space> Hello Kilos.
<space> Sorry, I am a bit busy.
<Kilos> np
<nlsthzn> alo
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> long day?
<nlsthzn> not yet... going to be
<nlsthzn> stupid night shift
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> :) I will bbl
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-16
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<kbmonkey> mornings
<Squirm> mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hmm... kbmonkey 
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Squirm> you're in late this morning
<Kilos> hows Squirm ?
<Squirm> Squirm's good
<kbmonkey> 0/
<Kilos> yeah i been installing xp sp3 to my xp on first 20g of this drive so i can try fix the e220
<Kilos> all software i can get from huawei wants to use xp sp3
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> have you found why ibid dont see your weather station Squirm ?
<Squirm> Kilos: nope
<Squirm> tumbleweed was quiet :P
<Kilos> hes very busy
<Squirm> I know
<Squirm> I'm not worried
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Estcourt
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm not feeling too well
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Mooi River
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in IKWAZULU37
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> mooi river isnt a city
<Kilos> its a dorp
<Squirm> yep
<Kilos> QA, weather in estcourt
<QA> Kilos: In Estcourt, South Africa at 2:00 AM SAST on October 16, 2013: 24°C; Humidity: 28%; Wind: West at 10 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 5:22 AM SAST/6:10 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 3:51 PM SAST/3:27 AM SAST
<Squirm> but it has a weather station linked to wundergroud
<Squirm> QA: weather in Mooi River
<QA> Squirm: City not found
<Squirm> so how does QA get it right
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Estcourt
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Squirm> QA: weather in Mooirivier
<QA> Squirm: In Estcourt, South Africa at 2:00 AM SAST on October 16, 2013: 24°C; Humidity: 28%; Wind: West at 10 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 5:21 AM SAST/6:09 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 3:51 PM SAST/3:27 AM SAST
<Kilos> she is a later version of ibid
<Squirm> updated 2am... ours updates every 10min
<Kilos> prob must be by the weather peeps
<Kilos> maybe we should ask for Squirms weather
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> how goes it here today?
<Kilos> good ty and there?
<kbmonkey> fine man, I guess. not bad, not good. just kinda in the listless middle somewhere, you know?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> how shall we say, it goes vanilla ;P
<Kilos> oh i aint done weeks smileys yet
<Kilos> :) :-) :-)>
<kbmonkey> haha
<kbmonkey> 8) >:/ <3
<kbmonkey> oh gosh darn it. I missed Ada Lovelace day yesterday
<kbmonkey> I guess I need to go now
<Kilos> later then
<Kilos> havva good day
<kbmonkey> you too my friend!
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrmmm time to use znc again methinks :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> zsync rocks
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> oh 2 of you
<Kilos> hmm...
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wasn't using the bouncer, had a desktop pc at the new job
<ThatGraemeGuy> got a laptop now, so its back to the bouncer again
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> just off the top of your head do you remember what file we still use with medibuntu dead
<Kilos> i think it was you that said we only need one a few weeks back
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> wb
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> I've actually been here since 6:45, but hey...
<Kilos> you showed away when i came on
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> yeah, I wasn't at my PC
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i only great when not away, i hope
<Kilos> greet
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: libdvdcss, the library that decrypts encrypted DVD video
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can get it from VLC's website, if you find that you still need it
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you aren't playing/ripping DVD video then you needn't bother
<Kilos> oh i use vlc anyway
<Kilos> i will still get to the ripping part someday
<Kilos> i managed to upgrade it with synaptic so must be available in repos still
<ThatGraemeGuy> so my new laptop has hdmi out and vga out
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have an external monitor on each, no issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't get the built-in display to work as well though
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know offhand if this a hardware limitation or a KDE/Xorg limitation
<Kilos> yo aquarat Mezenir nlsthzn 
<aquarat> hey Kilos 
<nlsthzn> hiya uncle Kilos / aquarat 
 * aquarat waves
<nlsthzn> so what is happening in ZA land... seeing as everyone is talking all at once
<Kilos> very quiet
<nlsthzn> so it seems
<superfly> getting ready to go
<nlsthzn> where are we going?
 * trender slaps Kilos around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> QA:  night
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> stupid cow
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-17
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos 
<Kilos> more mazal 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit?
<mazal> Besig maar ok dankie , en daardie kant ?
<Kilos> ook goed dankie
<Kilos> morning drussell hows Davey?
<drussell> Kilos: good afternoon from Japan ;o)
<Kilos> hehe you moved or just a work visit?
<drussell> Kilos: hehe just a work visit ;o)
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> hope you enjoying it
<rhinolinux> hello all
<Kilos> hi rhinolinux 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<rhinolinux> Is it acceptable to let people in this chat room know about an Ubuntu-based distro? 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> we have guys that use other distros here
<Kilos> anything linux goes basically
<rhinolinux> Well, I wanted to let you guys know about RhinoLINUX...we have a number of editions based on Ubuntu and one coming out shortly based on Debian...
<rhinolinux> http://www.rhinolinux.com/
<rhinolinux> We have been getting good reviews on Softpedia.com and the various editions are available via Sourceforge
<Kilos> cool
<rhinolinux> We have a Main Edition, Lite Edition, Cinnamon Edition and Trinity Editions - all based on Ubuntu 13.04 and will be updated soon as possible after the final release of 13.10 is available.
<rhinolinux> Main Edition features a MATE traditional Linux desktop as well as an LXDE shell as backup
<Kilos> hehe no unity
<Kilos> too heavy
<rhinolinux> Lite Edition (which is by far the most popular download so far) features XFCe 4.10
<rhinolinux> NO UNITY
<rhinolinux> Its crap...
<rhinolinux> imho
<rhinolinux> Trinity Edition features the Trinity Desktop Environment which is a fork of KDE 3.5
<Kilos> im using 12.04 unity and kde , later unity isnt good for me
<rhinolinux> Cinnamon Edition - well of course has Cinnamon Desktop
<rhinolinux> KDE Edition also available http://sf.net/projects/rhinolinuxkde
<rhinolinux> That is v6.0 of RhinoLINUX KDE released recently 
<Kilos> ah
<rhinolinux> If u guys love Linux as I do I am sure you will appreciate RhinoLINUX. Please check it out. we are needing more feedback to do a better product
<rhinolinux> And we are needing beta testers and documentation writers
<Kilos> hang around someone will try it 
<rhinolinux> email : wayne@rhinolinux.com if you want to contribute
<rhinolinux> thanx KIlos
<Kilos> we have ubuntu dev guys here too but normally very busy peeps
<rhinolinux> Well i am currently working 16-20 hour days on RhinoLINUX myself so that I can believe
<rhinolinux> We have quite a few users already - downloads of over 10000 already all told
<Kilos> wow thats good
<rhinolinux> well in a year and a half,yeah i think so. One guy on answers.yahoo.com recommended RhinoLINUX over Ubuntu and LinuxMint for beginners especially
<Kilos> nice
<rhinolinux> I have to go - but check it out and spread the word. RhinoLINUX Is a South African project as well, and an aim of the project is to raise awareness of the plight rhinos are in.
<rhinolinux> Thanx guys :)
<Kilos> ok go well
<Kilos> you know where we are
<Kilos> hmm...
<trender> cut off the rhino horns and sell them legally to protect the rhino..no plight just stupidity
<Maaz> trender: trender: By the way, you have a pile of memos waiting for you, too many to read out in public. PM me
<trender> tottaly a stupid cause to support
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos
<nlsthzn> happy release day \o/
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: hi 
<inetpro> Kilos: somehow you just reminded me to come here and just say hi, how do you do that?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> packages downloaded, my do-release-upgrade is on its way
<ThatGraemeGuy> this ought to be nice and quick with the fancy pants ssd in this laptop
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> RhinoLinux?
<Trixar_za> Really
 * Trixar_za informs the Chinese
<Trixar_za> 1.3Gig iso is lite?
<Trixar_za> Dumbass
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooooooohh, saucy! :P
<inetpro> For those who may have missed the announcement, Ubuntu 13.10 for desktops, servers, phones and the cloud is here http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Kilos> dankie boetie
<Kilos> Maaz, 13.04
<Maaz> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, 13.10
<Maaz> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Kilos> thats better
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> you at work nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> better to have either all night or all day shift methinkss
<Kilos> no good chopping and changing
<Kilos> ohi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hey clever peeps what app does one use to write a booklet in ubuntu
<Kilos> i googled and saw things to use like texlive  but dunno how to even open it after installing
<Kilos> dont show a launch icon in dash thing and dont start from cli
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> yo Mezenir 
 * Kilos looks at scribus now
<nlsthzn> I am at home uncle Kilos... quickly went to karate and now on the way to the shops... bbl
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> very busy hey superfly 
<superfly> on holiday
<Kilos> ah lekker
<Mezenir> hey kilos
<Mezenir> hows it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Mezenir> good thanks :)
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> lo charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> how do i make an xp drive crash so i can try some fsck on it and see what happens
<Kilos> or doesnt fsck work on htps
<Kilos> fs
<Kilos> ntfs
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> yo inetpro whats up?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-18
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy?
<mazal> Goed dankie , dis Vrydag :-)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> So how is 13.10 for those who have it ?
<Kilos> yeah
<Squirm> my internet is too slow to pull it down today
<Squirm> will try tonight
<superfly> hi Kilos Squirm 
<Squirm> hey there superfly 
<mazal> I'm curious about it , but don't have time for an install
<Kilos> haha i dont have data to fetch it
<Kilos> is this the one where they have dropped x11
<Kilos> ill need to stay up late to get it
<mazal> Kilos, why don't you use the wget and at command thing ?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> forgot about that
<Kilos> if its the same hard work unity ill wait for next release
<mazal> I'm gonna stay on LTS. Don't have time anymore to re-install every 6 months
<Kilos> maybe ill wait for 14.04 too, one never knows how the bug bites
<Kilos>  but its nice to see how things are developing
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wbb going to kde
<tinuva> sheesh how many people is downloading ubuntu 13.10 in SA
<tinuva> our mirror is maxing out it's 100Mbps port as of 7am this morning
<Squirm> tinuva: no idea
<Squirm> mazal: don't reinstall, upgrade ?
 * Squirm waits for the new mint
<Squirm> :)
<Squirm> though, I want to stick 13.10 on my S3
<Squirm> meh, found a post but an issue is no GSM :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi peeps
<mazal> Hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> good afternoon all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> i see saucy salamander was released yesterday
<charl_> i could not have thought of a worse name
<Kilos> hi charl
<Kilos> aw forgot the tail
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> thats a lekker name man
<charl_> the previous names were nonsense but this one takes the cake
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> a saucy chick is a cute chick
<charl_> in europe if you say a saucy chick it means a filthy wh***
<Kilos> so its a cute lizard thing
<Kilos> ya well you peeps are backward
<charl_> saucy, seriously ?!
<charl_> it sounds gross
<Kilos> QA, define saucy
<QA> Kilos: 55 Moby Thesaurus words for "saucy": arch, arrogant, audacious, bantam, biggety, bluff, bold, brash, brassy, brazen, bumptious, challenging, cheeky, chutzpadik, cocky, combative, contemptuous, contumelious, crusty, daring, defiant, defying, derisive, disdainful, disregardful, disrespectful, facy, flip, flippant, fresh, frivolous, gally, gratuitous, greatly daring, impertinent, impudent, insolent, intrusive, light-minded, malapert, meddleso…
<Kilos> oh my
<charl_> you see what i mean :)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> :D
<mazal> "bumptious" lol
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I don't even wonna know what that means :)
<Kilos> Maaz, define bumptious
<Maaz> Kilos: Bumptious \Bump"tious\, a. Self-conceited; forward; pushing. [Colloq.] --Halliwell. [1913 Webster], bumptious adj 1: offensively self-assertive [syn: {bumptious}, {self- assertive}]
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> saucy salamander that sounds like something the french would eat
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> inetpro, begin vroer werk
<Kilos> wolke kom
<mazal> I wonder what they gonna do once they reach z
<mazal> I see the Ubuntu one servers are fruits , maybe go with that
<charl_> you mean the names of the ubuntu one servers running at canonical?
<charl_> afaik you can't run your own ubuntu one server, the server software is proprietary
<mazal> Ya , for example I am currently connected to grape.canonical.com
<charl_> isee
<charl_> *i see
<mazal> At first I wondered what connections those are until I realized it's as soon as UO connect hehehe
<charl_> well at least you are monitoring your connections, that's a good thing
<charl_> what software do you use?
<charl_> wireshark?
<mazal> conky
<mazal> My current conky config show inbound and outbound connections
<charl_> oh very nice
<charl_> have any of you people tried sparkleshare or bittorrent sync?
<mazal> Not me no
<charl_> i like the idea of sparkleshare but i don't like that bittorrent sync is proprietary
<charl_> and even though all the data is encrypted i still don't like my data being passed through random nodes on the internet
<charl_> after the recent nsa leaks i am starting to question the cryptography used in a lot of implementations
<charl_> particularly when it relates to pseudorandom number generation
<mazal> Enjoy the weekend everyone
<mazal> Cheers
<Kilos> yo laim
<Kilos> liamT, 
<Squirm> 1
<Squirm> hour
<Squirm> to
<Squirm> go
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> I'm tired of today
<Kilos> big storm brewing here
<Squirm> been drizzle for the past 2 days
<Kilos> we hoping and praying for some rain
<Squirm> It's cold
<Squirm> we've had a max of 11 in the past 2 days
<Squirm> with a min of about 9
<Kilos> we had min 17 last night
<Kilos> yo space 
<charl_> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> hey charl_ 
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl_ 
<Kilos> maybe mage visits today still
<Kilos> hey charl_ psyatw have you guys tried to fsck a windows drive?
<Kilos> does it work
<charl_> no idea, never tried it
<charl_> but it doesn't sound too logical to me, for windows drives you have chkdsk
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hmm
<charl_> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> yes
<psyatw> hi charl_
<Kilos> ya but how do you chkdsk a drive that dont boot man
<charl_> boot with freedos on a flash drive
<charl_> or you can even run it inside a dos emulator
<Kilos> i know fsck -f gets an external going again
<Kilos> no man i want linux tools to work for me
<charl_> ah here you go: ntfsfix
<Kilos> is that a command
<charl_> it's part of package ntfsprogs that is installed as standard
<charl_> yes
<charl_> source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<Kilos> ty
<charl_> np
<charl_> whow this is amazing !!!
<charl_> 7000 verkaufte Tickets in 7 Sekunden, bevor der PreSale schließt – ist das ein neuer Rekord? #30c3
<charl_> https://twitter.com/nodrama_de/status/391202012786089985
<charl_> they literally sold 7000 tickets in 7 seconds before the presale closed to this year's chaos communication congress
<Kilos> whew
<charl_> i wonder if the nsa has anything to do with it
<Kilos> wow peeps want $16 and up for a photo of a flash drive
<charl_> what
<Kilos> mad hey
<charl_> i have three flash drives lying here next to me
<charl_> i'll make some photos for free :)
<Kilos> haha ty
<Kilos> and a spanner
<Kilos> what do win peeps use as an icon for a tool kit
<charl_> no idea, a hammer and a toolbox is what i've seen at some places
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> quite honestly i never really look at the icons
<charl_> i only run win8 inside a VM at work
<charl_> mainly to use office and pl/sql developer cause they don't run on linux
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> so this is really weird
<charl_> i upgraded my vps from ubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu 13.10 last night
<charl_> i ran the do-release-upgrade script
<charl_> the upgrade went fine, the server rebooted
<charl_> when it came back up i portscanned it with nmap -p 0- and there were some random high-numbered tcp ports open
<charl_> thing is, it kept changing rapidly
<charl_> i couldn't see any processes running on those ports with netstat -tulpen
<charl_> i ended up wiping the server and putting ubuntu 13.04 back on
<Kilos> ouch
<charl_> cause it runs my mail so i don't want any security risks
<charl_> that is super weird, i wonder what could have caused that
<Kilos> some settings that had to be done
<charl_> i have no idea but it just freaked me out
<Kilos> thats what i had against 13.04, you had to do manual settings to get it to work like 12.04
<Kilos> turn somw stuff on and others off
<charl_> well it's logical that with every new version some things would change
<charl_> but the above was Just Plain Weird (TM)
<Kilos> no man for instance
<Kilos> they shouldnt hide the extra workspaces
<Kilos> disble them that is
<Kilos> disable
<charl_> i think very few people used the extra workspaces
<charl_> that's probably why
<Kilos> no matter 
<Kilos> 12.04 showed 4
<charl_> strange thing is, apple introduced that in osx lion
<Kilos> 13.04 showed 1
<charl_> oh yeah that's strange
<charl_> that's just plain weird actually, why only show one, show at least 2 or don't show any at all
<Kilos> and after lotsa googling its just a setting to untick
<charl_> Yet More Plain Weird (TM)
<charl_> is that in unity? or some other desktop
<Kilos> lol like i use 10 and was shocked when they were all gone after not deleting /home
<Kilos> ubity
<charl_> i use i3 and can dynamically make as many workspaces as i want
<charl_> i like that more actually
<Kilos> thats where kde is still kiff
<Kilos> unity
<Kilos> whew typing bad today
<charl_> nah i myself was not properly awake, i took the day off and slept in this morning
<Kilos> i3?
<charl_> yeah http://i3wm.org/
<charl_> been using it a couple of months now, completely hooked
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> kde you can make lots easy like 10.10 was
<charl_> kde is still extremely good yes
<charl_> slow, but good
<Kilos> yeah i like
<Kilos> but 12.04 unity aint bad and faster than kde
<charl_> telepathy is one of my favourite applications http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_Telepathy
<Kilos> did you look at rhinolinux
<charl_> ktorrent is also extremely good http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTorrent
<charl_> no checking it out now
<Kilos> some oke was here yesterday promoting and looking for feedback from clever peeps
<charl_> site doesn't look like much
<Kilos> comes in a few flavours
<charl_> not even finding it on distrowatch
<Kilos> kde included
<charl_> well lotsa distros have a kde flavour, mint too
<charl_> you gotta do better than that :)
<Kilos> didnt you read logs
<charl_> problem is, there are just too many distros out there right now, you have to really do something special to get attention
<charl_> nah lemme go and read them
<Kilos> he had a lot to say
<Kilos> from 08.27 yesterday
<charl_> he brags about reviews on softpedia? seriously?!
<charl_> he/she
<charl_> i'm just plain suspicious of a distro you don't even find on distrowatch
<charl_> nah i can't be bothered to put time into even trying it, just checked out the "about" page http://www.rhinolinux.com/portal/index.php/intro
<charl_> says absolutely nothing about what differentiates rhinolinux from any other distro
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> just talks about operating systems and linux in general
<Kilos> ill stick to buntu for now
<charl_> yup +1
<kbmonkey> ello o/
<psychicist> hello kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello psychicist - how are you ?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  psychicist 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
 * kbmonkey sends some rain
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> yw
<kbmonkey> there is so much of it
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> keke
<Kilos> still nothing here. stormed a bit but no water
<kbmonkey> hmm
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> kbmonkey:, I am fine, thank you. how are you?
<psychicist> I was preparing dinner
<kbmonkey> good thanks. I am preparing some popcorn now
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-19
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<Kilos> QA, hi
<QA> hi there
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> wbb need modem
<Symmetria> lol this train needs faster internet ;p
<Symmetria> much faster internet 
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi hargard welcome to ububtu-za
<hargard> thatnkxxxx 
<hargard> am nigerian tho 
<Kilos> in nigeria? or malasia?
<hargard> lol 
<hargard> so hws sa ???
<hargard> malasia 
<Kilos> sa is fine atm 
<hargard> aiit 
<Kilos> hi Guest2452 
<Kilos> haha Whazzzuuupppp 
<Whazzzuuupppp> alo
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> how is the weather there?
<kbmonkey> it is cold and wet here
<Kilos> hot and looks like clouds blown over
<Kilos> hopefully will storm tonight
<kbmonkey> let us hope!
<Kilos> yeah, very dry up here
<Kilos> sheep eating grass dust
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> shame man, make them some waffles!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> heres that thing, even got a home in wiki
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Screen_of_Death
<kbmonkey> has it been a quiet day here today?
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> last few days been kinda dead
<kbmonkey> I been too busy to log in during the daytime at work
<Kilos> what is going on. everyone has the same prob
<kbmonkey> and the consequence of that is after hours I dont want to spend more time in front of the pc. stupid, eh?
<Kilos> employers expecting more and more every year
<kbmonkey> one word: sales reps.
<Kilos> im learning scribus now
<kbmonkey> they always oversell features that do not exist, 
<Kilos> what a major effort just to write something
<kbmonkey> then we get pushed to add those features 
<Kilos> ya but its with all you guys
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> the fly and pro and weed
<Kilos> noobs have to get help now from maaz
<kbmonkey> ya, maybe it is just the tim eof the year.
<Kilos> no man this whole year been bad
<Kilos> dont you remember when you were in the cape?
<Kilos> peeps chatted lots
<Kilos> or were they all here to help me
<Kilos> now i gotta do it on my lonesome
<Kilos> major wind here now. maybe storm coming. and power wwill die
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> oh noes :(
<kbmonkey> well if that happens, you will at least get some wet there
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> silver lining and all that
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> normally lightining kills power then clouds blow over
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> the miracles of nature
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> I love meteorology
<kbmonkey> how about I drink a beer to you getting rain there Kilos 
<kbmonkey> for the sheep's grass
<Kilos> beer dont help man
<Kilos> you need to drink holy water to make it rain here
<kbmonkey> LOL!
<kbmonkey> fine. I hereby sanctify this beer
<kbmonkey> there
<Kilos> hahaha
 * Kilos wonders who Espeis is
<Kilos> ral name root
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> real
<kbmonkey> I don't know but you just higlighted them
<Kilos> yeah i greeted while he/she was still here as guest
<Kilos> maybe a new lurker
<kbmonkey> maybe
<kbmonkey> well Kilos, in this case I will try have as many beers as I can to increase your chance of rain.
<Kilos> no man thats bad for you
<Kilos> end up with fat belly
<kbmonkey> no man I know that. I am making fun 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> power gon
<kbmonkey> eish
<kbmonkey> well I will sign off a little to prepare some sustenance
<kbmonkey> good luck Kilos 0/
<Kilos> no its me being stupid
<Kilos> energy saver globe popped
<kbmonkey> really? how strange! the light in my bathroom went not 20 minutes ago!
<kbmonkey> must be the weather
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> nice talking Kilos - I maybe see you later
<Kilos> ok be good kbmonkey 
<Espeis> Sorry, I am space/Spaceghost, I just was lazy to identify to services.
<kbmonkey> you too sir :)
<Kilos> aha ok Espeis wb
<Espeis> :), thanks.
<kbmonkey> spaceghosts, fantastic!
<Kilos> storm coming close now. will be back after
<inetpro> Kilos: wb
<inetpro> and good evening
<Kilos> ty inetpro all the storm and no water
<inetpro> Kilos: you had no rains?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro goes to check the rain meter
<inetpro> ok, can't say I had a lot but at least I can say I had 4mm
<Kilos> ai1
<inetpro> thought it was more but I be happy with that
<Kilos> much better than nothing
<Kilos> hopefully more comes tonight and tomorrow
<inetpro> don't think tonight, but maybe tomorrow
<inetpro> Kilos: so how are your pumpkins in the garden?
<Kilos> i dunno what happened but not one came up
<Kilos> maybe bad sead or cut worms
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> seed
<Kilos> normallt they grow like weeds
<inetpro> mine are running nicely now and some are starting to flower
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> how come you planted early
<inetpro> planted early?
<Kilos> oh didnt you
<inetpro> no man, I should have planted even earlier
<Kilos> some only planting last coupla weeks
<inetpro> got myself some queensland blue seeds this season
<Kilos> wow they the bestest
<inetpro> ye they are normally very tasy as well
<inetpro> tasty*
<inetpro> let's hope I will get a few nice ones
<Kilos> they are the nicest of all the pumpkins if i remember right they got a slight butternut flavour isnt it
<Kilos> but they big pumpkins
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> they are almost like our old boerpampoene
<Kilos> no man they were flat
<Kilos> very wide and flat
<inetpro> true
<Kilos> QB gets thicker up
<Kilos> lot like hubbards i think
<inetpro> hmm... not quite 
<Kilos> been a while
<inetpro> here's a small pic for you: http://www.burkesbackyard.com.au/img/archive/6075/qld%20blue.jpg
<Kilos> ya thats them ty
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you so busy with?
<Kilos> just made tea
<inetpro> ahh, enjoy it!
<Kilos> and looking for globe to replace popped one
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> dont have time for coffee anymore even
<Kilos> scribus is hard to learn
<inetpro> hmm... what you planning to do with scribus?
<Kilos> write a book
<Kilos> booklet
<Kilos> or something
<inetpro> booklet?
<inetpro> for what?
<Kilos> wanna write a best seller like wilbur smith
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> rofl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Kilos: you can print booklets in LibreOffice
<Kilos> write it not print it man
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> why would you want to write in booklet form then?
<Kilos> book form
<Kilos> like the pdf things one downloads kinda
<inetpro> so what is wrong with LibreOffice?
<Kilos> i dunno havent tried
<Kilos> googled and found i gotta use scribus or texlive or something
<Kilos> latex
<Kilos> but one was a large download so i got scribus
 * inetpro just wondering why he wants to spend time and effort installing and learning something else when the distro has LibreOffice pre-installed
<Kilos> no links said use libre office
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i think i asked here
<inetpro> have you never seen or used LibreOffice?
<Kilos> forget now
<Kilos> no man you know ive never needed office for anything
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's the best for your specific job
<inetpro> but it can get the job done
<inetpro> until you realise that you need something better
<inetpro> for specific reasons
<Kilos> ya but there how many office things and which one to use?
<inetpro> LibreOffice is very good these days and comes pre-installed on most Linux distros
<Kilos> there are 4 or 5 libreoffice things which one can be used to write a book
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> i know its here i had to remove them from launcher to make place for stuff that works
<Kilos> like pidgin xchat forcequit  and modem-manager-gui
<inetpro> Writer is probably what you are looking for
<inetpro> Impress is for presentations
<Kilos> i dunno what presentations are
<inetpro> slideshows
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Draw is for all kinds of graphical drawing
<Kilos> ya that makes sense
<inetpro> Calc is for the bean counters
<Kilos> ill look at write
<Kilos> bean counters?
<Kilos> scribus is a serious tool for peeps that understand all that stuff
<inetpro> Bean counter = A disparaging term for an accountant, or anyone excessively concerned with statistical records or accounts. 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> like prokerower for lawyer
<inetpro> a quick overview of Writer's features: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LibreOffice_Writer#Features
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> note: that page is a bit outdated 
<Kilos> ive google tons of data out these last 2 weeks
<Kilos> the scribus ones are also out of date
<inetpro> the real info is here: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/writer/
<Kilos> talk about functions that havebeen dropped
<inetpro> dropped?
<inetpro> it just keeps getting better man
<Kilos> ya like scribusX11 that was in there for colour stuff methinks
<Kilos> like this http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Help:Manual_Quickstart
<Kilos> my poor opera is cripple from all the links already
<Kilos> aw writer looks good
<inetpro> writer is good for 90% of what everyone needs for word processing
<inetpro> it is when you get serious that it may not be good enough for the job
<Kilos> looks like yeah and most likely much easier to master than scribus
<inetpro> that is when you need to start learning the latex stuffs
<Kilos> serious makes headaches
<Kilos> like scribus
<inetpro> no scribus sits somewhere in between
<inetpro> serious writers use TeX
<Kilos> i still couldnt work out how to underline even though there is an underline icon there that dont underline anything
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ill look at writer methinks
<Kilos> ty for the tip
<inetpro> it's a pleasure
<Kilos> ok then peeps. sleep tight.
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> night goosie
#ubuntu-za 2013-10-20
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> where does this go to? https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/images/3/35/WG40-WriterGuideLO.pdf
<Kilos> page dont open in browser just 12m data disappears
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Err http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main procps i386 1:3.2.8-11ubuntu6.1
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> 404  Not Found [IP: 41.73.43.3 80]
<Kilos> i wonder whats up there
<psychicist> strange
<Kilos> Maaz, is http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ down
<Maaz> Kilos: No, it's just you
<Kilos> just that one file then
<Kilos> dpkg upgraded but procps has the prob
<Kilos> hows things going there psychicist you havent given feedback for a while
<Kilos> at least weve had some rain since the very early hours of this morning
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> it be raining
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> ah good
<kbmonkey> am so bored 
<Kilos> lol run out of games?
<kbmonkey> lol. nope.
<kbmonkey> have not played a game in a few weeks
<kbmonkey> games are not much fun anymore :(
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> all games?
<Kilos> what you know about that indi bundle
<Kilos> what kinda games are they
<kbmonkey> it varies on the style of the game
<kbmonkey> I just don't feel lus for games man
<Kilos> i mean not card games
<Kilos> action stuff?
<kbmonkey> like solitaire?
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> poker?
<Kilos> i dont play card games except for freecell
<Kilos> i like mahjong
<Kilos> but also gets boring
<kbmonkey> now that is a nice one
<kbmonkey> I got chai rooibos tea. saw it in the shops this morning. it is lekke
<Kilos> i love rooibos
<kbmonkey> me too
<Kilos> very healthy too
<kbmonkey> I have it black no sugar
<kbmonkey> sometimes I put soy milk
<Kilos> what happened about your veggie curry recipe
<Kilos> yours not an online thing
<Kilos> wanna check if you do a good job
<kbmonkey> online thing?
<Kilos> yeah dont google for one
<Kilos> tell me how you make it
<Kilos> what herbs and spices and brands of curry powder masala etc
<kbmonkey> I am trying to remember
<kbmonkey> I dont buy brands, I go to a spice shop and they weigh out the spices on a scale
<kbmonkey> I dont know if you have spice shops there?
<kbmonkey> they even mix the spices for a custom job 
<kbmonkey> I will find you a recipe from the ladies at work
<kbmonkey> but it usually goes like this...
<Kilos> no man i get sis to buy the seperate spices , herbs etc then i use what i wanna
<Kilos> separate
<Kilos> only use a mixed herbs mix
<Kilos> other stuff all singles
<kbmonkey> fry onions with cumin seeds, star aniseed, cinnamon sticks
<kbmonkey> add diced potatoe, fry a bit, add cut carrots, fry more
<kbmonkey> then you can add whatever other veg you like, softer veg goes in last.
<kbmonkey> for the gravy (which is actually called chutney) you add chopped tomatoes or tinned if you like. 
<kbmonkey> I like fresh tomatoes and use like 6 or more. it makes the sauce
<kbmonkey> and the secret is to use a lot of freshly finely chopped cilantro. also called danja.
<kbmonkey> dhanja is the leaves of the same plant where cumin seeds come from
<Kilos> danja is the leaves off a coriander plant
<kbmonkey> but you probably knew that ;)
<kbmonkey> yes coriander, yet another name for it :p
<Kilos> so far so good
<Kilos> only the aniseed
<Kilos> eeek
<kbmonkey> if you use meat you put that in before the potatoes
<Kilos> you cant eat meat hey?
<kbmonkey> thick base pots work best. even heat distribution, less direct heat and less chance to burn
<kbmonkey> I can eat it but I don't
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> also tomatoe puree to add tang to bring out the spice flavors
<kbmonkey> and if you like hot stuff put fresh chilli. 
<Kilos> i wish you would just taste the golddish vegetable curry, thats what i want to be able to make
<Kilos> that stuff is yummy
<kbmonkey> some people put the chillie in whole, you can take them out after if you like. 
<kbmonkey> I have tasted that dish curry
<kbmonkey> it is more a malay curry than an eastern one, but it is very nice
<Kilos> ya i like some chili in, if you remove pips it aint as hot
<Kilos> when i fill up with data i will try google the Gold Dish curry recipe
<Kilos> mouth waters just thinking of it
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> friday I had a savory rice with soy prawn masala. it was very good. lots of spices and flavor.
<kbmonkey> they call it a seafood rice, but it does not have sea creatures. instead it has sea weed.
<kbmonkey> plenty of iodine. tastes like the sea.
<kbmonkey> it is like the spinach of the sea. lol
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> ive never eaten seaweed
<Kilos> ty monkey
<kbmonkey> yw Kilos !
<kbmonkey> I will get a recipe written down soon this week ok
<kbmonkey> I am going to make another tea 
<Kilos> ok ty
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tea on
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tea 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: tea is a brew made from a tea bush from ceylon
<kbmonkey> son of a bit...
<kbmonkey> or is that byte?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gotta ask for tea when coffee going
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils Kilos I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<kbmonkey> it is lying, it will only serve coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> thanks Maaz 
<Kilos> yay 22mm so far, now the grass can start growing again
<Kilos> not outs space mesees
<Kilos> outa
<Kilos> Maaz, spell bootable
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Mootable, Boatable or bookable
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> how come maaz dunno what bootable is
<Kilos> Hi cocooncrash have you a minute please
<Kilos> what does the -f do in  fsck -f /dev/ sdxxx?
<Kilos> aw he gone
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> dont sat man fsck it aint there
<Kilos> s/sat/say
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-13
<Kilos> morning peeps. today im a bit earlier
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  you early too
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hmm... graeme not here today
<Kilos> Maaz  cremora
<Maaz> It's not inside Twit. It's on TOP
<Squirm> morning all
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  did you put xfce on a kubuntu install or xfce straight?
<Kilos> i would like to try it again but dont want to mess up a working kde, just looking for something lighter
<ThatGraemeGuy> xubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can just install the xfce-desktop virtual package but i prefer not to make such a mess
<Trixar_za> Ubuntu derivatives normally aren't that light to begin with :P
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> Trixar_za  i gotta try stay ubuntu loyal 
<Kilos> dont want to break away completely
<Kilos> ill even give unity another go in 2016
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo inetpro 
<Kilos> morning inetpro  bduk1  
<Squirm> I'm still hooked on Mint
<Squirm> the ONLY issue I have
<Squirm> and it annoys me
<Squirm> is I can't put panels on my second monitor
<bduk1> More almal
<inetpro> Squirm: why would you want panels on the 2nd monitor?
 * inetpro just wondering
<ThatGraemeGuy> How can you possibly want something different from me?!?!?! omg!?!?
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Squirm> in Mint MATE/Gnome 2, you can actually have your window list on your new panel, it then seperates them
<Squirm> so I see my open windows for Monitor 1 on Monitor 1
<Squirm> and open windows for monitor 2 on monitor 2
<Squirm> less clutter
<Squirm> easier to look for
<Squirm> I have a 40" TV as my 2nd monitor, so there's a bit of a head movement everytime I need to switch windows
<Kilos> lol
<charl> morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl  
 * Kilos missed coffee time
<charl> kahviaika
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone use telkom mobile?
<ThatGraemeGuy> in general, not just for data i mean
<charl> hi Kilos, Spekko, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> yip me ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> oh whats for general mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> calls and sms too
<Kilos> ya my sis and i
<ThatGraemeGuy> no complaints?
<charl> yet another bash patch this morning i see
<Kilos> she has telkom sim in second fone
<Kilos> nope
<Spekko> Hi charl, hello Kilos
<charl> :)
<Kilos> you will also find their help centre much more efficient ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm tempted, slightly better rates than mtn in general, and if the wife also moves then calls between us are only 29c/min
<ThatGraemeGuy> and i make most of my calls to her
<Kilos> then thats the way to go
<Kilos> dunno about there but here telkom is much more stable than mtn anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> telkom sms bundles are a bit stupid though. standard rate for SMS is 29c, if you buy the cheaper bundles it actually works out more expensive
<Kilos> i have a mtn fone that i keep off most of the time because of constand messages that give info on some % of stuff
<Kilos> sims are cheap man , try it and drop it if you arent happy
<Kilos> what does this mean
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/111696-telkom-internet-offers-free-dynamic-dns.html
<charl> oh that's if you want to run a server at home Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: if you are with telkom internet you can now get a DNS name that will always point to your ADSL IP
<ThatGraemeGuy> not relevant to you
<Kilos> you can get a domain name with it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> for free?
<Kilos> oh
<charl> well you probably will get a subdomain for free under one of telkom's domains Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> it'll likely be something like qw4243e11.telkomadsl.net or somesuch thing
<charl> but nothing "nice" probably
<ThatGraemeGuy> its not relevant to you anyway, Telkom Internet != Telkom Mobile
<ThatGraemeGuy> domains are dirt cheap anyway if you really wanted one
<charl> you can still get free domains under .za.net and .za.org afaik
<ThatGraemeGuy> not anymore
<charl> ah, they stopped that service ?
<Kilos> ya i saw with ian and hetzner
<Kilos> those are stopped charl  
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah the idea behind that originally was that domains were pretty expensive, and now they are dirt cheap so no sense doing it anymore
<ThatGraemeGuy> silly reasoning imho but meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> they still service changes to existing domains just don't accept new registrations
<charl> ah indeed, za nic stopped functioning
<charl> just read the announcement on the page
<Kilos> ians site there with hetzner is lekker fast
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's because we are the best :P
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> pity all sites dont open as fast, that would make browsing a pleasure
<charl> i was in the galo manor data center of hetzner once, it was freeeeeezing cold
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's MTN's facility, we moved out there about a year ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> hideous place
<charl> indeed
<charl> back then it still belonged to verizon
<charl> dunno who it belonged to originally, maybe uunet before verizon bought them
<ThatGraemeGuy> probably
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<charl> hi gremble 
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows things in the uk?
<Kilos> or you galivanting again
<drussell> Kilos: hehe nope I'm in the UK for a change :oD
<Kilos> haha
<drussell> Kilos: things are good, how about you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> hi all
<charl> hoi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey charl, anything interesting happen lately?
<charl> depends on what you define as interesting
<charl> i got a raspberry pi
<charl> and am looking at buying a tv now
<charl> and busy helping my mom with some stuff
<charl> you?
<Squirm> RPi is cool
<Squirm> have RaspBMC running on mine
<Squirm> streams 1080p from my dsktop PC perfectly well
<Squirm> had to use NFS though, Samba would stream well enough, but only files up to about 6Gb/7Gb big. I can stream 15Gb through NFS
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  
<JabberwockyA19> hey Kilos! :)
<JabberwockyA19> ek het getrek, weer adsl gekry dan trek ek weer in desemeber >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> trek na n plek wat klaar adsl het ma
<Kilos> man
<Kilos> of sommer ftth
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> charl: nice, not much happening here. Just school, etc
<charl> ah
<theblazehen> Squirm: does it do mkv?
<Squirm> theblazehen: yes
<Squirm> managed to stream 3D mkv files
<theblazehen> Squirm: nice, ty. Was thinking of getting one for media too
<Squirm> theblazehen: RaspBMC is XBMC modified a bit
<theblazehen> kk
<Squirm> so if you have an old PC, XBMC will work like a charm
<Squirm> then I use an Android app for the XBMC remote, it's called Yatse
<Squirm> free
<theblazehen> Squirm: yatse better than the official remote?
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> well i haven't used the official remote in a while, but at the time i switched it was better
<ThatGraemeGuy> although i mostly use a mini keyboard
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.takealot.com/rii-mini-i8-multimedia-wireless-keyboard/PLID20571695 that sort of thing
<Squirm> yes it is
<Squirm> Yatse is much better
<Squirm> I also bough the Upgrade for it, I can stream to/from my phone now...
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> was cheap anyway
<charl> afaik RaspBMC is not xbmc modified, it is a linux distro built around xbmc, a bit like openelec
<charl> correct me if i'm wrong though
<inetpro> what do you guys say about Google dropping ext2/3/4 as a filesystem on the chromebook?
<inetpro> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=315401
<Squirm> charl: Yes... When I say modified, I mean the distro has been modified
<Squirm> stripped down
<Squirm> made lighter
<Squirm> and they use a very basic theme to start with
<charl> inetpro: unnecessary features ?! what kind of crack have they been smoking
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz  seen superfly  
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 5 days, 3 hours, 56 minutes and 40 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-10-08 06:37:43 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-10-07 22:32:54 PDT
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
 * Kilos forgets the lame command
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> lame command?
<charl> he wants to blame superfly for being lame i think :P
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Private_User  
<Private_User> lol
<Maaz> Kilos: Private_User is 14.4% lame
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> i forgot nickometer
<Private_User> Maaz: nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> Private_User: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<Private_User> LOL
<charl> Maaz: nickometer charl
<Maaz> charl: charl is 0.0% lame
<Private_User> how come I am lame
<Kilos> its the _
<Kilos> he dont like them things
<charl> Maaz: help nickometer
<Maaz> charl: Calculates how lame a nick is. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   nickometer [<nick>] [with reasons]
<charl> based off which criteria... we don't know, a case of RTFS
<Private_User> Maaz: nickometer Private_User reason
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Private_User  reasons
<Private_User> lol
<Maaz> Private_User: Private_User reason is 25.6% lame
<Maaz> Kilos: Private_User  reasons is 80.1% lame
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> Maaz: nickometer charl because i suck
<Maaz> charl: charl because i suck is 69.4% lame
<Private_User> Maaz: nickometer Private_User
<Maaz> Private_User: Private_User is 14.4% lame
<charl> i think it's broken
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> we just gotta find how to type the reasons bit in
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Private_User  with reasons
<Maaz> Kilos: Private_User is 14.4% lame
<Maaz> Kilos: Because: 1 extraneous symbols (62.8852045282)
<charl> ah now i get it
<Private_User> Maaz: nickometer Private_User I as a BOT
<Maaz> Private_User: Private_User I as a BOT is 99.92% lame
<Private_User> LOL
<charl> the with reasons is not your own reasons it's literally the string "with reasons"
<charl> i also misunderstood it
<charl> Maaz: nickometer charl with reasons
<Maaz> charl: charl is 0.0% lame
<Maaz> charl: Because: A good, traditional nick (0)
<Private_User> yeah I figured but now its sounds like Maaz is calling itself 99.92% lame
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Kilos with reasons
<Maaz> Kilos: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<Maaz> Kilos: Because: A good, traditional nick (0)
<charl> look look :D
<Kilos> haha
<charl> lol
<charl> we are good and traditional Kilos not lame at all, there you go
<charl> :)
<Private_User> I think thats lame
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Private_User> you need to be different
<Private_User> unique per say
<Private_User> ;)
<Kilos> i am very different
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> i always need help
<Private_User> I think my 3G will be expiring tomorrow
<Private_User> hmm...
<Kilos> why?
<Private_User> its been 12 months I think
<Private_User> yes 12 months tomorrow
<Kilos> you on contract?
<Private_User> I wrote the date when I first activated it
<Private_User> its a prepaid 12 month contract
<Kilos> oi
<Private_User> so once off payment I got 150GB Nite Data and 50GB Normal Data
<Private_User> valid for 12 months
<Kilos> sjoe so much
<Private_User> ha I even wrote the time I activated the SIM 21:00 14/10/2013
<charl> that's pretty decent for mobile data
<Private_User> but I am glad it lasted me
<Private_User> I was afraid I might have finished it before the 12months were over
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> now you gotta get as much before midnight
<Private_User> yeah good thinking
<Kilos> new haswell cpus are fast it seems
<Kilos> Xeon E5 leaping across long list of compute-intensive challenges.
<Private_User> let me see what I can download since I have quite a bit of data left
<charl> i've heard good things about haswell
<Kilos> ya use what you can
<Private_User> I have 10,728.66MB of peak data and 81,621.95MB of midnight data
<charl> queue downloads Private_User, make a shell script with wgets and run them one after the other
<charl> i used to do that
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> sounds like a plan only question is do i have the hdd space
<charl> ah
<charl> connect an external man what is this :P
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> not enough time to use all that data with a voda connection
<Kilos> ohi superfly  wb, hows family?
<superfly> hi Kilos, they're fine thanks
<Kilos> good
<Private_User> I am on CellC Kilos, but yeah I could have done lots of downloading and data usage but we did not have power here only got back like 2 hours ago
<Private_User> and last week we did not have power for like3 days
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> yeah see like it took them 3 days to figure out somebody cut one of the power cable poles and the cables snapped
<Private_User> and yet when the fault was reported they said it was a transformer that blew
<charl> hey superfly 
<Private_User> lol
<superfly> hi charl
<Private_User> hi superfly
<superfly> hi Private_User
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Private_User> evening magespawn
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> how are you doing
<magespawn> good and you charl ?
<charl> good good
<magespawn> hi Kilos Private_User 
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> 3g again?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so my internetlessness is thanks to my local copper liberation organisation reportedly
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my MTN EDGE is insanely slow for some reason
<Kilos> does your 3g connect automatically?
<magespawn> hah had to read that twice
<Kilos> edge is slow
<ThatGraemeGuy> like so bad even DNS lookups don't complete
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> answer man
<ThatGraemeGuy> i popped my tablet's SIM in to my mifi box so at least we have some connectivity
<ThatGraemeGuy> got EDGE on MTN, HSPA+ on cellc :-o
<Kilos> oh you go with wifi
<ThatGraemeGuy> @$%^# you MTN
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mtn always has sucked
<Kilos> go telkom mobile
<Squirm> good evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think i must get a telkom sim for testing
<Kilos> even get their d-link 157 modem thats a faster one than mine
<ThatGraemeGuy> let me and the wife use it for a week each
<ThatGraemeGuy> if its ok then i'll port my number
<Kilos> the 157 can do around 23mb/s
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: only issue is coverage, if you're out of the city
<Squirm> I know here in Mooi River Telkom Mobile doesn't really work...
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm on the edge of civilisation
<Squirm> that should be fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm on the back side of a hill, with more view of farmlands and mountains than of table mountain
<Squirm> not when you travel to a place like this they call a "town"
<Kilos> they got a good coverage map and you can just fone and talk to them and give your addy and they tell you presactly what you can expect
<Squirm> Kilos: it's all on their website
<ThatGraemeGuy> if I go not even a km from my house I get HSPA+ on mtn
<ThatGraemeGuy> but not on this side of the hill
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> i couldn't get telkom's coverage map to load all day
<Kilos> move closer
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> the map loads but not the colour overlay
<Squirm> yeah, I get Vodacom HSPA+ here, at home(which is one side of the campus). When I get to my office, on the other side of the hill... No reception what so oever
<Squirm> but the WiFi makes up for it :P
<Squirm> they do load
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> untick and retick
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgh
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok i spoke too soon
<ThatGraemeGuy> cell c not much better
<ThatGraemeGuy> everybody's ADSL has died and now the cell towers are meltin
<ThatGraemeGuy> +g
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou inetpro  ?
<inetpro> these mobile companies having way too much leeway 
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> was in the rurals this weekend again and signal has still not improved in any way
<inetpro> in fact seems to have gotten worse
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> they only care about areas with many peeps in
<Kilos> i even had to use a yagi to get mtn signal when i was still onna farm in rustenburg
<inetpro> I feel so sorry for family and friends who also want to use the latest and greatest mobile phones only to find extreme useless signal 
<inetpro> such a shame
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> inetpro  you can look into them using yagis
<Kilos> dunno if mod fones have place to plugin but
<inetpro> jaja but it shouldn't be necessary man
<inetpro> our telecoms industry sucks
<Kilos> ya man but you think they gonna worry about 5 peeps
<charl> i'm sorry to break this to you but even in europe there are many blind spots
<Kilos> complain on twitter to the ceos
<charl> you get some places great signal and other places it blows
<inetpro> charl: but you don't have cable theft like we do
<charl> yes that's true, we're not dependent on it
<Kilos> those peeps need to be rich so they can use satelite
<charl> in europe mobile phone internet is only for when you're on the road, in the train etc
<inetpro> sattelite is not a good solution
<charl> not for when you're at home, *everybody* has fast landline access with local wifi
<charl> well, almost everybody in any case
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird. minetest doesn't connect at all
<inetpro> Symmetria: what's the average cost per km to lay fiber these days?
<magespawn> inetpro what is wrong with satellite?
<Kilos> expensive
<magespawn> apart from the cost
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> and latency
<inetpro> latency
<Kilos> bad latency is better than no connection
<Squirm> it's not that expensive
<Squirm> for the fibre itself
<charl> fibre is cheap it costs a lot of money to dig up the place
<charl> that's why they have it quicker in the countryside than in the cities
<charl> all that brick and tar etc you have to dig up and later fill and repair
<charl> the cost of the fibre itself is negligable by comparison
<charl> lots of human labour involved and that's expensive outside the raw materials and special equipment
<charl> to put down the infrastructure costs a lot of money, once that is done it's cheap to provide the service
<magespawn> charl, i would have thought in the cities, at least the big ones, there would be plenty of conduit and piping that you could reuse
<inetpro> Kilos: latency is particularly troublesome for online gaming
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i know about that
<Kilos> inetpro  mtn is offering a ftth thing
<inetpro> even for normal internet usage there is a noticeable delay between the moment a user clicks on something and the moment in which the user sees the result
<Kilos> you could get an idea of costs from them maybe
 * Kilos thinks fibre is out of reach to Aall rural peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: it shouldn't be out of reach
<charl> magespawn: indeed, i would assume the same, but apparently most cities in europe have grown out over the years without proper planning
<Kilos> ya but it is
<magespawn> charl, i see
<Kilos> have you seen the costs per hour for a trench diggin machine
<Kilos> thousands per hour
<charl> exactly
<charl> and you need the necessary permits and the repair afterwards
<charl> digging the trench is only half or perhaps a third of the cost
<inetpro> with proper planning it should be possible to deliver fibre as a service over a long run rather than as a business to make lots of money over a short period
<magespawn> mtn is doing ftth, now you can get about 100Mbps with 100GB for R1300 odd rand a month, but only in a few limited places
<charl> what's the point if you only have 100gb
<charl> might as well forget about it, it kills it before it even starts
<charl> i download 50gb in a day
<magespawn> well the price will come down and data allowances will go up
<charl> inetpro: either the government needs to invest or the community needs to do-it-yourself like in germany
<charl> even for a start, 100gb is dismal, this is 2014
<charl> they should start with 1tb at least
<Kilos> lol
<charl> no seriously Kilos you africans need to up your expectations
<charl> this low expectation BS is ridiculous
<magespawn> charl, that would be a lot by sa standards. the networks i watch here get away with less than that in a month
<inetpro> charl: I agree with you
<Kilos> im gonna make 2 months on a 2+1 bundle
<Kilos> expectations dont bother the powers that be
<magespawn> have uncapped adsl but rarely go over 30 gig a month
<charl> they do it because they can get away with it
<charl> because people are happy like that and fork over their hard earned cash
<charl> no competition in the market means everybody loses
<charl> except the few at the top who have houses in the carribean
<Kilos> lol
<charl> and the government sits by and probably gets kick backs
<charl> and the people keep voting for the broken government because they don't know any better
<charl> it's a cycle of poverty
<charl> keep people dumb, uneducated, and keep yourself in power
<charl> extreme case is north korea
<magespawn> yup and keeping the internet away from people is one of the ways that the cycle keeps on going
<charl> exactly magespawn 
<magespawn> i always thought two of the ways to get people out of poverty would be if you could get every one online and every one with electricity
<charl> that too but you need clean drinking water and food
<charl> and you need good education and the right culture, a culture of thinking for yourself and challenging the norms
<inetpro> they say the secret to happiness is low expectations but unfortunately expectations drive behavior
<inetpro> the higher your expectations, the better you tend to perform
<magespawn> with those two things you could take care of pretty much any other problems, simplistically put of course
<charl> otherwise you end up like the arab spring countries, revolution and they end up in more mess than they were before, because once again they were being manipulated
<charl> the internet can be used as much for mass manipulation and it can be used for mass education
<magespawn> indeed
<charl> it all depends on who you let do the education
<charl> :)
<charl> i should say "education" between quotes
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<charl> nn Kilos :)
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-14
<Kilos> morning inetpro  Squirm  nuvolari  and others
<Kilos> one thing about kde. no compiz crashed messages
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<theblazehen_> hi ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_  
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<theblazehen> I got banned from #reddit-sysadmin, and ##linux, without saying anything ?!
<magespawn> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<magespawn> there mus be some reason, even if it just a mistake, is there a way to appeal?
<theblazehen> magespawn: dunno. Not really bothered though
<theblazehen> wow, can join #reddit-sysadmin now...
<theblazehen> and ##linux
<theblazehen> Quassel was saying I can't do /nick theblazehen because I was banned there
<magespawn> looks like a glitch of some sort
<theblazehen> magespawn: yeah
<Kilos> magespawn  you still happy in the job?
<magespawn> still learning so yes
<Kilos> hi SDC  thats a nice short nick
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<theblazehen> hi bduk1
<Kilos> inetpro  ek eet my eerste marog bredie lunchtime
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Squirm> superfly: I'm counting down the days ^^
<superfly> Squirm: woohoo!
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Squirm> superfly: yeah...
<Squirm> started packing
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/111702-great-value-with-new-r99-telkom-mobile-deal.html
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^ is dit wat ons nodig het?
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: nee
<inetpro> wel, kyk gerus na die fyn skrif
<inetpro> Kilos: marog? hmm...
<inetpro> klink interessant
<inetpro> actually, klink baie lekker, stuur vir my ook... sommer per epos
<Kilos> wilde spinasie man. ek het laas jaar vir jou saad geoes
<inetpro> ja ek onthou nou, hoekom ek sê stuur vir my ook
<Kilos> sal soek of sus dit nie als geplant het nie en vir jou pos of iets
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> inetpro  http://picpaste.com/Image0078-AU9QVvPC.jpg
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: a good deal it may be but its overkill for my needs
<ThatGraemeGuy> 100 minutes a month is too much
<ThatGraemeGuy> I use about 50 minutes in a month
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! Lyk nie so lekker op daai foto nie
<ThatGraemeGuy> R40 or so
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dit is vrek lekker man
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  lemme try read what they say
<ThatGraemeGuy> its R99 for 100 minutes
<ThatGraemeGuy> I spend/use less than that
<Kilos> what about all the free calls and data
<ThatGraemeGuy> am i not being clear? :)
<Kilos> im misunderstanding something
<ThatGraemeGuy> I spend R40 a month on airtime
<ThatGraemeGuy> why would I spend R99 a month?
<Kilos> oh ya you not worried about the data stuff too
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i have my 4GB SIM for that
<Kilos> but anyway i think telkom airtime is cheaper 
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> R99 is not cheaper than R40
<Kilos> i mean if you just buy a sim and airtime 
<Kilos> not with that contract thing
<Kilos> inetpro  what am i missing, they say - Telkom Mobile is offering 100 free minutes, unlimited on-net calls, 1GB all-network data, and unlimited Telkom Mobile data for R99 per month
<Kilos> unlimited telkom data
<Kilos> i see the fair usage stuffs but 10g  sounds good
<Kilos> i must go back to school i think. dont even understand english anymore
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<Kerbero> more oom kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: 24-month contract
<inetpro> Unlimited Telkom Mobile Data until 31 March 2015
<inetpro> that's just a few months
<inetpro> 10GB fair usage policy
<inetpro> slows down to a grind at a certain unknown point
<Kilos> ok ty ill stay with 2+1
<inetpro> Unlimited Telkom Mobile to Telkom Mobile calls for the first 12 months
<inetpro> and then?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> what happens after the 12 months or after 31 March, they double the rates?
<Kilos> i dunno
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> read the fine print
<Kilos> why do you think i asked you
<inetpro> not enough detail in that articla
 * inetpro don't like it when it looks too good to be true
<inetpro> and too many unnecessary complicated details just makes things extra confusing 
 * inetpro meanwhile has work to do
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> shame that sheldon guy in the mailing list needs to turn off the secure boot thing to get ubuntu going
<Kilos> is the same prob golynx had
<Kilos> oh its a dbn-lug mail
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> ta
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> hope that reply helped that shelldon guy
<Vince-0> ya he will figure it out 
<magespawn> back, power failure
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> fun
<Kilos> ai! power in za sucks at times
<Symmetria> hahahahaha
<Symmetria> no it doesnt :) not compared to elsewhere 
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> back again
<theblazehen> "1GB all-network data, and unlimited Telkom Mobile data for R99 per month" Eh?
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: also includes a phone in the R99/month
<theblazehen> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/111038-cell-c-free-whatsapp-what-about-voice-data.html hmm, might be worth getting TCP over Whatsapp working... :D
<theblazehen> "send pictures, voice messages, videos, and text messages " :D
<magespawn> does not sound too bad as long as you have telkom coverage
<theblazehen> Wonder what the quality of voice messages are... Can probably use it with some kinda software modem
<theblazehen> http://www.whence.com/minimodem/ :D
<Squirm> theblazehen: maybe just use voice notes in WhatsApp?
<Squirm> isn't that what they're referring to?
<theblazehen> Squirm: yeah, voice notes, with FSK for data transfer
<theblazehen> Squirm: "isn't that what they're referring to?" Where?
<charl> good morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<theblazehen> hi charl
<theblazehen> maaz: Coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
<charl> forget about those crappy ftth deals, this is more what i'm walking about http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/111370-biggest-adsl-downloaders-in-south-africa-2.html
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> every person needs to consume at least a terabyte or two per month
<theblazehen> charl: nice :)
<charl> why, because it's like pre-dinner mayonnaise, it's good for you
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and theblazehen!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> how would i possibly consume a terabyte per month legitimately?
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: linux ISO's, or that new south african netflix-kinda site?
<charl> IPTV takes a lot of bandwidth if you don't stream over-compressed full hd
<ThatGraemeGuy> I should re-install my OS every 5 minutes?
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: Yes!
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah makes sense
<charl> netflix is mostly over-compressed though but you do get some really good content from youtube now
<charl> youtube used to look horrible but i've seen some great stuff in the last year
<charl> and we're now also starting with 4k ultra hd
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's an average 1.5 hour movie at 1080p? 8GB?
<charl> you can get 1440p on youtube now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUjmmz4FqeY
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1TB is a looooot of time sitting on your ass watching movies
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: nonono, you're thinking over-compressed pirated copies
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess i don't really share the "download ALL THE THINGS!!!" mentality
<charl> this is an old post but https://gigaom.com/2013/03/01/4k-broadband-caps/
<ThatGraemeGuy> south african internet users are like the kid who was denied sweets and cholocates all his life suddenly being let loose in a candy
<ThatGraemeGuy> store
<charl> 4K downloads will weigh in at a whopping 100 GB a piece
 * theblazehen wants a 4k display...
<theblazehen> Anyone here got one?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just want my adsl back
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: what happened?
<charl> http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/28/4040932/sony-4k-movie-service-will-work-with-ps4-require-100gb-plus-downloads
<ThatGraemeGuy> my local copper liberation front was hard at work on saturday
<charl> there in big orange letters "THE WHOLE WORLD IS MOVING MORE AND MORE TO DOWNLOAD."
<ThatGraemeGuy> south africa is not the whole world
<charl> lol
<charl> the whole world, except south africa
<charl> you see, japan has the bandwidth, *some* european countries have too (not all)
<charl> this makes it an exclusive service to some countries just due to internet access
<charl> i have 90mbps uncapped at home so for me it should be no problem
<charl> but people in belgium for example have (or used to have, in any case) 300gb per month or so caps
<charl> but yeah if you watch only 10 or 20 hours per month of 3k tv you will end up going over 1tb i guess
<charl> *4k
<charl> Symmetria: is kenya ready? :P
<JabberwockyA19> charl: you get 2160p on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUvwba4DMLY
<JabberwockyA19> that's the best I've seen
<JabberwockyA19> not that my display can actually show it without zooming / cropping
<charl> ah that is 4k then
<charl> if even youtube supports it the writing is on the wall
<charl> https://www.youtube.com/yt/press/en/statistics.html
<charl> According to Nielsen, YouTube reaches more US adults ages 18-34 than any cable network
<charl> Over 6 billion hours of video are watched each month on YouTube—that's almost an hour for every person on Earth
<bushtech> why do I get the distinct feeling that I'm sucking on the hind ...
<Squirm> I uploaded a 4K GoPro video to YouTube, but it dropped it down to 2160p
<Squirm> and then when I edited it on YouTube, down to 1080p
<Kilos> anyone using this http://viber.com/#nokia
<Trixar_za> Well damn
<Trixar_za> I saw viber and I came up with a very inappropriate attachment for a mobile phone
<Kilos> oh Trixar_za  my niece has some wise comment you might like
<Kilos> our body contains 70% water so she isnt fat, just water logged
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> Btw Squirm, I just realized something
<Trixar_za> When Shaolin was here, I got them lost giving me a lift home too.
<Squirm> lol Trixar_za 
<charl> Squirm: it couldn't have "dropped" it down to 2160p because 4k *is* 2160p i thought?
<charl> Kilos: i happen to know one or two people using viber
<Kilos> i was trying to get whatsapp working on pidgin when i saw that charl  . 
<charl> there are a *lot* of alternatives to whatsapp right now, especially post-nsa
<charl> i think the big feature of viber is free calls
<charl> nice thing is, they have a debian package also for the desktop
<Kilos> alternatives dont help me i need to get whatsapp going because thats what my contacts use
<Kilos> mxit seems to be dying
<charl> mxit still exists?
<Kilos> fone peeps complain it eats battery that whatsapp doesnt
<charl> ah yes i hear whatsapp is really well optimised in that regard
<Kilos> yeah they offering R2 for every person you bring to mxit hehe
<charl> heh they are getting desperate indeed
<Kilos> i chat to tara on mxit from pc and xmpp from tablet when rugby is on
<charl> which xmpp client do you use ?
<charl> on the tablet
<Kilos> i use xmpp in pidgin she chats from her mail account i think
<charl> ah
<Kilos> even my boet uses mxit still from dubai but also uses whatsapp on his bb
<Kilos> basically looks like mxit is dead for cellphones
<Kilos> but on pc mxit is faster than xmpp aim and all the others
<charl> interesting
<charl> does mxit still offer a xmpp gateway? the used to have one but they closed it down some time ago i thought
<Kilos> biggest weakness in mobile devices is battery life
<Kilos> i dunno , pidgin just shows mxit
<Kilos> id be lost without pidgin
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> bittorrent developed a chat application
<Squirm> charl: I thought 4K was 4*HD, being 4096?
<Squirm> but that seems wrong now
<Squirm> 3840 × 2160
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> DCI 4K (native resolution)	4096 × 2160
<Squirm> alright then
<charl> :)
<charl> SSL 3.0 vulnerability to be revealed hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> :'(
<Vince-0> Sup Kilos ? 
<Vince-0> I'm going to do some weighing tonight
<Kilos> hahaha np Vince-0  
<Kilos> weigh yourself first
<Vince-0> already did
<Vince-0> and getting fat sitting on my arse all day
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its not the sitting its the eating
<Vince-0> nort hey, diet is good I eat mostly veg and little carbs - sitting is the nicotene of our generation
<Kilos> you gonna have to start jogging too
<Vince-0> ya moving is a problem
<Vince-0> and I started playing space engineers - losing many hours to it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry had to go move vehicle for sis
<Vince-0> im out! Until later
<Kilos> what does this mean??  [Error] /:)žqÐZÕÞWHO: Unknown command.
<Kilos> came in here while i was outside putting sheep away
<Kilos> hi Xethron  or wb
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hello Squirm  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<charl> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> wb Vince-0  
<Vince-0> haa
<Vince-0> i
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> evening inetpro  
<charl> good evening Vince-0, inetpro
<Vince-0> sup
<Kilos> have you weighed Vince-0  
<Kilos> ?
<Vince-0> about to
<Vince-0> do you want this old scsi drive?
<Kilos> all and any you have please
<Kilos> im almost falling asleep here. must be getting old i think
<Vince-0> ya me2 still have work to do
<Vince-0> chat tomorrow!
<Kilos> haha you also getting old
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. that includes you inetpro  
<Kilos> hi bye superfly  
<magespawn> hi all
<magespawn> anybody using sysdig?
<magespawn> http://www.sysdig.org/
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-15
<Kilos> sjoe you early hey magespawn  
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> left the computer on from last night, was doing some downloads
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> well its very lekker to see you here
<Kilos> have some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> gotta run now or i am going to be late for work
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> More almal en kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  Squirm  
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/10/this-poodle-bites-exploiting-ssl-30.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> FYI for those of you admid'ing internet-facing services
<ThatGraemeGuy> admin'ing even
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<ThatGraemeGuy> SMS received: Dear Customer, Telkom will attend to your faulty services shortly. You'll receive an out of order rebate for the downtime.
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's new
<Squirm> oh wow
<Squirm> that's cool
<Squirm> my folks often don't have internet
<ThatGraemeGuy> this is my line being dead
<ThatGraemeGuy> friends don't let friends use Telkom Internet :P
<Squirm> yes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello :p
<Squirm> hey Cantide 
<Squirm> long time
<Cantide> yeah....
<Cantide> been busy ._.
<Cantide> how are you Squirm and Kilos ?
<Squirm> am good
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> hows korea treating you
<Cantide> good good :p
<Cantide> just had a week off
<Cantide> back at work this week
<Kilos> nice
<Cantide> done some travelling, eating, drinking etc :D
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> what did i miss here? :p
<Kilos> the fly got a daughter
<Cantide> 'o';;;
<Cantide> super~
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<magespawn> good morning
<Vince-0> SUuup
<Vince-0> oh, it's Wednesday - darn it
<Vince-0> Kilos, ! I have 11.3 kilos :-)
<Kilos> cool ty Vince-0  ill paas on the info
<Vince-0> 11 IDE HDD, 8 SATA HDD, 1 SCSI HDD, 13 RAM sticks, 1 gfx card
<Vince-0> just need to find a box that'll fit it
<Kilos> wonderful ty so much
<Vince-0> no problemo
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> Vince-0, SCSI wow.
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Kilos> and JabberwockyA19  
<Vince-0> yaa cleaned out old stuff at the office
<Vince-0> I've actually booted a server with scsi drives on centos 6 - using it for testing
<charl> hi Kilos, Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> hi charl 
<magespawn> i think i have some of those laying around here somewhere
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> good afternoon uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> gotta go again
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> wb bushtech  peer got you again hehe
<bushtech> Kilos: Vodacom sucking again since last night
<Spekko> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> back 
<charl> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> work is going a bit beserk today
<Kilos> just fix it
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> Kilos, that is what every one keeps telling me too
<magespawn> gotta go again
<Kilos> sjoe when i sleep so does everbody else
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> haha my little boetie is only 56 today
<charl> congratulations !
<charl> home time for me, bbl
<Kilos> lol
<charl> what happened to the topic again
<charl> september next meeting
<Kilos> the pro is getting old man, takes weeks to change the topic
<Kilos> and i havent reminded him yet
<Kilos> too busy enjoying and exploring kubuntu 14.04 64bit
<Kilos> and doing data recovery on crashed 500g drive
<Kilos> recovered just about everything
<Kilos> i love linux, bestest os even for non pc pros
<Kilos> and the 500g drive is working again after a drive zero and clean install
<Kilos> got one funny message somewhere that said it had an illegal dos something or other in the mbr
<charl> did you try smartctl ?
<charl> sorry for delayed response, doing the evening house thing here :)
<charl> bbl
<charl> ok back
<charl> needed to replace a network cable
<Kilos> nope dunno about smartctl
<Kilos> it wpouldnt even let me try to install ubuntu or linux
<Kilos> wouldnt
<Kilos> but testdisk sorted something so i could recover but it still couldnt boot, i think it might have been testdisk that said there was invalid stuff in the mbr thats why once i had my data i zeroed the drive
<Kilos> the drive is one that was discarded where ian worked and had been in a pc that had a virus in the bios, do you remember me talking about that
<Kilos> even flashing the bios didnt sort the m/b to be good again
<Kilos> was some bug that renamed drives so bios didnt see them
<charl> Kilos: you should try to run smartctl on all your drives regularly, it is very good at telling you if there are problems before they become an issue
<charl> Kilos: i *try* to do it regularly but often neglect it myself though :(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how do you run it from cli?
<Kilos> oh smarmontools thing
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pi-top-a-raspberry-pi-laptop-you-build-yourself
<magespawn> hey all, back again
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<magespawn> how is the family?
<superfly> good thanks
<magespawn> i saw that pirate hat photo, pretty cool
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  you ok?
<inetpro> uh why?
 * inetpro is always ok
<Kilos> well you been so busy the topic is still old
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: what's the new date and link?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i didnt save any info will check date quick
<Kilos> 28th oct looks like
<inetpro> found it
<Kilos> never mind now inetpro  ill try get the info from nuvolari  
<Kilos> oh clever man
<Kilos> you as good as google at times
<magespawn> hi inetpro  Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 28 October 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1sKcgnI || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> like a boomarang
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  we the early birds
<Kilos> the bot lagging some today
<magespawn> yup definitely looking that way
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> ah lag has dropped by half
<magespawn> look like there is something happening on the interwebs, my users were complaining about slow gmail yesterday
<magespawn> anyways i am off to breakfast, will chat later
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<bduk> More Kilos and all other peeps
<bduk> Kilos:  jou harddrive nou reg?
<Kilos> ja bduk  ek baie gelukkig met die ene
<Kilos> en baie plek nou on data recoveries te doen
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<inetpro> guten morgen
<Kilos> morgen her inetpro  
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi again magespawn  where are you staying? in a hotel?
<magespawn> yes i was at one of the hotels last night. i generally stay at the closet to where i am working
<magespawn> closest?
<Squirm> morning
 * Squirm googles for the closet hotel
<magespawn> hah Squirm, i do not think google will help you there
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wondered when you said you are going for breakfast
<Squirm> ooh
<Squirm> I have a YuppieChef email account
<Kilos> haha do they mail you breakfast?
<Symmetria> hrm, any word yet on when the next ubuntu release is
<Squirm> Symmetria: it should be this month?
<superfly> next week I think?
<Squirm> not sure on the date
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> hey Kilos
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> eish maybe its time to leave google
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/112118-poodle-bug-discovered-by-google.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> whaaaat are you talking about?
<ThatGraemeGuy> did you even read the article?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule - tl;dr 23rd Oct
<ThatGraemeGuy> or since about 2 weeks ago on my laptop
<ThatGraemeGuy> i generally upgrade when final beta hits, haven't had a major problem so far
<Kilos> yip they just found another bug and they are advertising it
<Kilos> third bug this year
<ThatGraemeGuy> <Kilos> eish maybe its time to leave google
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you shouldn't be making statements like that
<Kilos> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> they discovered the bug, they didn't cause it
<ThatGraemeGuy> the bug is in SSL v3 which is actually pretty ancient already
<Kilos> ya but advertising it in my broadband isnt wise imo
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh I give up
<Kilos> such bugs must be kept quiet till they are fixed isnt it
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, it isn't
<Kilos> can you explain why please
<ThatGraemeGuy> it cannot be fixed because its a problem in the design of the protocol not the way it was implemented
<ThatGraemeGuy> and even if it could, SSL v3 is OLD, and was replaced by TLS 1.0 15 YEARS ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> so no
<Kilos> ok ty
<magespawn> so by letting people know about the bug it alerts those people who have not changed they should do it now
<Kilos> ah ty
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hi charl 
<Kilos> haha wb georgl  
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/112262-u2-apologises-for-spamming-itunes.html
<Vince-0> As if U2 and Apple didn't plan it so it would happen that way
<Kilos> shame, porr bushand his voda buddies
<Kilos> poor
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> bushtech
<Kilos> wb bushtech  
<Kilos> lol the wind is blowing you away
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> good afternoon Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl> good good
<magespawn> anybody skilled in php?
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey ChanServ 
<charl> lol
<magespawn> oops
<charl> tab fail :P
<magespawn> hey charl 
<charl> anyone who is skilled in php would probably be too afraid to admit it these days
<charl> i have php background so ask away
<charl> just for the record, i stopped doing php many years ago :P
<magespawn> i have just removed some files from a company website, that our hosting provider said were abusive
<magespawn> i think they were put there during an earlier hack of the site
<charl> likely
<magespawn> i can put them up on slexy, i want to know what they do
<charl> ubuntu pastebin is better than slexy
<charl> it has better width for the actual paste content
<magespawn> okay brb
<magespawn> http://pastebin.com/NzgnDqcP
<magespawn> that is the one file
<charl> it's a php file manager application
<magespawn> there are several other files too
<charl> ah it's a politically motivated hacking team https://www.facebook.com/Tryagteam
<charl> you can download a copy of that at https://www.facebook.com/Tryagteam/posts/479417632088830
<charl> if i search for it i get a LOT of results https://www.google.nl/search?q=%22Tryag+File+Manager%22
<charl> it seems like they (and other people using their stuff) have been busy
<charl> i particularly like this setup https://www.facebook.com/Tryagteam/photos/pb.432039136832672.-2207520000.1413459742./716842445019005/?type=1
<magespawn> here is another file http://pastebin.com/tV2Dsfgz
<magespawn> what is that?
<charl> ah it's an irc bot
<magespawn> that is what i thought, so they were using my server to run an irc channel or at least the bot
<charl> no the bot was connecting outward
<charl> some indonesian irc server
<charl> yup both were being abused for security-related purposes
<charl> perhaps spam or other exploits
<charl> nothing too much out of the usual
<magespawn> great, that will probable mean the domain/ip address is going to get flagged at some point
<charl> yup
<magespawn> charl, going to have to do a lot of reading on how to secure the websites 
<charl> good thinking magespawn 
<magespawn> i like learning new things, and it is always nice to have good motivation
<charl> yeah indeed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> your month end pay is supposed to be the motivation
<Kilos> and the smile on the bosses face when he seas you
<magespawn> Kilos i get asked to do a lot of divergent things, so this is a more personal pleasure
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> its always good to have answers so no end of reading and remembering is enough
<magespawn> and my biggest problem is a lack of focus, motivation like this creates the focus
<Kilos> aw i forgot how to focus on things
<charl> when you are in an all-round IT job focus is hard
<magespawn> when you are me, focus is hard, so double whammy on that one.
<Kilos> aw whats wrong with you my magespawn  
<Kilos> you seem to have done well this last year or so, you learned lots
<Kilos> luckily you helped me lots when you still had tioime
<Kilos> time as well
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<tumbleweed> superfly: ubuntu-za.org looks like it needs some serious love
<charl> good evening
<charl> hey tumbleweed 
<charl> long time no see
<tumbleweed> hi charl
 * tumbleweed has gone to SF
<tumbleweed> but if you're looking for somethung fun :P https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16/Bids/Cape_Town
<charl> ah you living in the 'valley now? :P
<charl> tumbleweed: ^^
<charl> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl  wind blew the power away
<charl> have you heard tumbleweed is living in the 'valley :P
<charl> bah that sucks :(
<charl> about your power i mean, not tumbleweed 
<Kilos> in the valley?
<tumbleweed> charl: well, in the city. Not a fan of the valley
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed  
<charl> ah :D
<charl> silicon valley Kilos 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos 
<charl> or san francisco in any case
<Kilos> oh my 
<charl> not the valley then but the city
<charl> like i would know the difference :P never been there
<charl> tumbleweed: tell us more ! you got a cool job at a startup?
<tumbleweed> charl: nothing new. same (not quite a startup any more) startup as cape town - yola
<tumbleweed> just a change of scenary
<charl> ah that company
<charl> yes i went for a job interview there once
<charl> with brent and vinny
<charl> there was also a girl who brought us lunch but i can't remember her name
<tumbleweed> janine? I think she's been the office manager there since the beginning
<tumbleweed> vinny's long gone, brent is here in SF
<charl> ah nice send my regards
<charl> he would also know another friend of mine
<charl> neville newey
<Kilos> i knew he was in the states charl but not where presactly
<Kilos> didnt know silicon valley is in SF
<charl> according to wikipedia: Silicon Valley is a nickname for the southern portion of the San Francisco Bay Area of Northern California in the United States.
<Kilos> nice to see you chatting some here tumbleweed  
<Kilos> is the crash kid also there?
<charl> nono he sold his soul to facebook
<charl> he has his face shut in a book now
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> but i mean also like 9 hours behind us
<charl> if a person's face turns into a book, it means (s)he is easy to read right? :P
<Kilos> lol
<charl> whow it's only 7 and it's pitch dark outside
<charl> winter is coming
<charl> yes... we all know it 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_  
<nuvolari_> oh hi oom Kilos :)
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, he's down in the valley. I haven't got around to seeing him, here, yet
<Kilos> ok now i know you are having lunch when we are at 9pm about ty
<tumbleweed> :)
<Kilos> inetpro  die wind roer ne
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> tumbleweed: :-(
<inetpro> good evening
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> how goes it superfly?
<superfly> inetpro: busy...
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> had an all-day workshop at work today, finished up at 6, got home at 7:45
<charl> hi superfly, inetpro 
<superfly> hi charl
<inetpro> hi charl
 * inetpro just got home a few minutes ago
<charl> whow ! late day at the office ?
<inetpro> after driving through thick clouds of dust
<inetpro> was almost like mist in front of me all the way
<inetpro> we migrated to a new drupal website today
<inetpro> after many moons of blood, sweat and tears
<charl> with drupal.. prepare for pain
<charl> welcome to the rice fields
<inetpro> rice fields?
<inetpro> don't want to speak too early but with the team of developers we have I think this one should be much better than previous efforts
<charl> inetpro: https://i.imgflip.com/d5akc.jpg
<superfly> Drupal is a darn sight better than WordPress
<superfly> my company is learning the hard way
<superfly> charl: tell me why Drupal is pain? when did you last use it?
<charl> i don't know how it is right now, last time i used it was 2008 i tihnk
<charl> the code was a spaghetti monster of a disaster
<charl> many of the third party plugins were either of terrible quality, extremely buggy, or both
<superfly> charl: are you sure you're not talking about WordPress?
<superfly> sounds a lot like WP to me, more so than Drupal
<charl> you got unexpected problems of all kinds that were very hard to impossible to trace because, as said, code is a royal disaster
<charl> well the problem with WP is that it is inspired by drupal
<charl> they use some of the same terrible design patterns that drupal uses
<superfly> charl: no, they are completely different, at least they were the last time I looked at WP, and WP is not inspired by Drupal
<superfly> charl: then again, what more can you expect from a system written in PHP?
<charl> that too yes
<charl> but that's not correct, matt mullenweg said himself that they share a lot of code back and forth with drupal
<charl> i listened to a talk of him saying that, let me see if i can find it
<superfly> "sharing code" != "same architecture"
<charl> i didn't say architecture, i said design patterns
<superfly> I still disagree.
<charl> nope the video got taken down it seems
<charl> it used to be on a site called zoopy which since got closed down
<superfly> zoopy died years ago
<charl> yup
<charl> funny thing is, i applied there for a job many years ago
<charl> didn't end up working there though
<charl> https://wordpress.org/about/
<charl> they thank drupal for ideas and inspiration on the about page
<charl> there is a historical connection between the two
<charl> but that might have dissolved years ago
<charl> back then, and this is talking 5+ years ago, i could very clearly see the same concepts coming back in wordpress as i saw in drupal
<charl> and i spent quite a bit of time in those years going through the code of both platforms
<charl> i was not impressed
<charl> but, that *was* 5+ years ago, and of course i'm sure a lot has changed
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-17
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  Squirm  inetpro  
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<bduk1> Morning Kilos and everyone else
<Kilos> hi Spekko  Vince-0  
<Vince-0> !
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> I need to start going to be before 12
 * Squirm falls asleep
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto
<JabberwockyA19> morning :)
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> Sorry Squirm  No more than a beer mug full is allowed. Times are hard!
<JabberwockyA19> Maaz: coffee for me too please
<Maaz> JabberwockyA19: *blink*
<Squirm> oh come on
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<charl> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard charl help yourself
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Squirm!
<Squirm> woo
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19  charl  
<JabberwockyA19> hey Kilos :)
<charl> hey Kilos 
<charl> hi JabberwockyA19 
<charl> *hi kilos, sorry
<Kilos> you okes and your getho greetings
<charl> before you say i sound like a wigger again
<JabberwockyA19> hi charl :P
<Kilos> haha
 * Kilos trying to learn some html. gonna try writing it out over and over till it sinks in
<charl> ah very good Kilos 
<charl> learning is fun and good
<charl> you making a site again ?
<Kilos> nope im hoping to understand how to help fix sites
<Kilos> that clickworker pays for it
<Kilos> minimal but more than im getting now
<charl> nice
<charl> good luck and tell us if you have questions
<charl> i have been doing web development since 1997 or so
<Kilos> oh i will dont worry ty. ive found a nice easy tutorial
<Kilos> for raw beginners
<JabberwockyA19> I've been studying way too much frontend tech
<JabberwockyA19> old and new, these days I'm on the traceur (es6 -> es5 compiler) with polymer (web components extention) and angularjs bandwagon
<JabberwockyA19> it's more like a train than a wagon though
<JabberwockyA19> can't even say all in one breath
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just keep studying
<JabberwockyA19> at one stage I thought I was wasting my time with things like coffeescript, but at the end of the day you still learn different concepts
<JabberwockyA19> I'll probably write a atom plugin to respect vim swp files this weekend, so I'll need to use coffeescript again
<charl> very nice JabberwockyA19 
<superfly> Kilos: http://htmldog.com
<Kilos> lemme go see
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<Kilos> will use both ty superfly  , im on this one atm
<Kilos> http://htmldog.com/guides/html/beginner/
<Kilos> will take a while anyway to get to remember any of it
<Kilos> and gardening and cooking between
<Squirm> Kilos: w3schools is also good
<Squirm> that's where I learn
<Squirm> t
<Kilos> lemme just try get the basics into my head squirm. if i can do that and be able to make a basic page without refering to notes then good
<Kilos> you much more advanced than ill ever be man
<Squirm> it teaches you everything
<Squirm> from the ground up
<JabberwockyA19> Kilos: also see http://www.codecademy.com/learn
<Kilos> ok ty will do
<Kilos> hi TaraLS  
<Kilos> Squirm  help TaraLS  get a password going please
<Kilos> like she forgot the old one
<TaraLS> Oops
<TaraLS> Hi peeps
<Kilos> charl  yhelp man
<Kilos> Maaz  google forgotten ubuntu password
<Maaz> Kilos: "LostPassword - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword :: "Reset Your Forgotten Ubuntu Password in 2 Minutes or Less" http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/ :: "How to reset your password in Ubuntu - psychocats.net"
<Maaz> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword :: "How do I reset a lost administrative password? - Ask Ubuntu" htt…
<TaraLS> Ooh, ty
<Kilos> there TaraLS  one of them will tell how im sure
<TaraLS> Ew it says I have to go into recovery mode
<Kilos> all the links?
<Kilos> Maaz  google How do I reset a lost administrative password? - Ask Ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "How do I reset a lost administrative password? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password :: "12.04 - how to reset a lost admin password? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/371634/how-to-reset-a-lost-admin-password :: "How do I reset my admin password - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/407885/how-do-i-reset-my-admin-password :: "How to recover the root password on ubuntu …
<TaraLS> Peeps are so quiet.
<TaraLS> Anyhoo, I'm off Xchat for now. *wave*
<Squirm> Kilos: if she can use sudo, or log in as root, then she can `sudo passwd <username>`
<Squirm> and yeah... Recovery mode logs you in as root
<Kilos> will thast let her change it Squirm  ?
<Squirm> she has to be root
<Kilos> you cant do that without the password i think hence recovery mode
<Squirm> depends how you have sudo set up
<Squirm> and if she remembers her root password she can change to root, through `su`
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> she dont remember any password
<Kilos> so no sudo at all
<Squirm> recovery mode, you have to edit a boot option in grub, it then boots you into a root terminal, then you would first of all set your root password, with `passwd`, then set her user password
<Kilos> no synaptic or update manager even
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> but its working ok atm. 
<Kilos> just needs a years updates
<Squirm> I'm off. Going down to Port Shepstone to see the girlfriend
<Squirm> chat to you all on Sunday
<Kilos> go safe Squirm  
<charl> ciao Squirm 
<magespawn> good evening
<Cantide> good night!
<Cantide> after 1 am here!
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> sorry i took so long. tara struggling with 12.10. wont accept her password even after resetting it in recovery mode
<Kilos> now she gatvol and gone to bed
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> so I got a 4K 40" TV as a monitor now
<Symmetria> and decided to see what would happen bandwidth wise if I was watching 4K video off youtube
<Symmetria> all I can say is, ISPs in ZA better do something about their bandwidth in a hurry before that becomes common place
<Symmetria> it chews 25mbit/second on a single stream
<charl> Symmetria: we were just discussing that the other day in fact
<Symmetria> charl heh, 100 users = 2.5gigabit/second
<Symmetria> and while here in Kenya on our new network, we've designed for that kinda thing 
<Symmetria> ZA ISP's are gonna be in deep shit 
<charl> 2,5gbps would be no problem here either
<charl> i have 90mbps at home and 40gbps at work
<Symmetria> charl except, isps typically dont have 100 users watching
<Symmetria> its closer to 10k users
<Symmetria> and thats a whole other story 
<charl> yeah it's all scale
<Symmetria> you're starting to reach into the realm of quater terabit and terabit style links
<charl> of course, naturally
<Symmetria> and considering the largest available circuit into a router is 100gig now
<Symmetria> its ot easy
<charl> look at the growth of traffic on the amsix/de-cix the last two years
<charl> it's been in the news
<charl> a month ago (in dutch unfortunately) http://tweakers.net/nieuws/98440/ams-ix-doorbreekt-grens-van-3tbit-s.html
<charl> two years ago it was 2tbps http://tweakers.net/nieuws/85350/internetknooppunt-ams-ix-tikt-2tbps-aan.html
<charl> it's grown by 1tbps in two years
<charl> that's good growth, an increase of 50% over two years
<charl> and two years before that it was 1tbps
<charl> that sets a president to where we are heading
<charl> and if you look at the de-cix right now, they are now going over 3tbps almost every day by the looks of it, as well
<magespawn> that is a fair amount of information
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<magespawn> exit
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-18
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<inetpro> good morning Kilos and others
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> i was scratching in stored stuff and found some cotton seeds
<Kilos> forgot we grew them an utrecht as well
<Kilos> good for dairy cows
<Kilos> when you have time can we look what ive done wrong with local minetest
<Kilos> cant get it to boot
<Kilos> and didnt save how to make the StartMining command work
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi inetpro, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi man not hey
<Kilos> charl  tell him
<magespawn> horses eat it Kilos it has to be good
<magespawn> hay at least
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> hey is getho slang from the states
<Kilos> ghetto
<magespawn> is there any downside to running 64 bit software on x86 hardware?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> try it
<magespawn> i am setting up a new asterisk server, and i want to use ubuntu instead of centOS, but it looks like the server only comes in 64 bit now
<magespawn> don't really want to do all the work to find it is going create complications later
<gremble> According to wikipedia x86 was introduced as 64bit in 2003
<gremble> Depends on how old the hardware is then I suppose
<gremble> x86 is a type of backward compatible instruction set
<Kilos> no magespawn  i have server in 32bit
<magespawn> let me check gremble
<magespawn> Kilos, cannot find 32 on the ubuntu site
<Kilos> Maaz  google ubuntu server 32bit iso
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Ubuntu Server | Download | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server :: "Alternative downloads | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads :: "Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (Precise Pangolin)" http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ :: "Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop :: "Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Maaz> (Trusty Tahr)" http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ :: "Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)" http…
<Kilos> i got it a few weeks ago magespawn  
<Kilos> oh my where did i download it from
<Kilos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.iso
<Kilos> magespawn  ^^
<gremble> What makes ubuntu server different from desktop?
<Kilos> no gui and all the server stuff is there already
<Kilos> but you see a gui when installing
<magespawn> text based installer
<Kilos> lol once installed you hit text mode
<gremble> Text based installers it not new to me :P I am more curious about the server stuff
<Kilos> but using ssh to it works lekker
<gremble> I know practically nothing about networking and setting up servers
<Kilos> there is a guide gremble  
<Kilos> lemme check
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/SystemDocumentation/UbuntuServerGuide
<gremble> I will go have a look-see
<Kilos> very interesting if you understand all that stuff
<gremble> Sort of like most things in life :P
<magespawn> gremble it is very useful for running computers that do not need a gui, so what i am going to doing s using it to run a lodges phones
<gremble> VOIP?
<magespawn> yes amongst other things, using this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterisk_%28PBX%29
<gremble> Oh ok
<gremble> Cool
<magespawn> i accept incoming calls through telkom usually, outgoing through VoIP and cellular and telkom, usually in that order
<gremble> Vodacom recently won a court case that allows them to charch R10 per MB on voip
<gremble> How fucked up is that?
<magespawn> that means they have do some sort of packet inspection going out, which raises privacy questions
<magespawn> it would be interesting to see if they can do it if the traffic is encrypted
<gremble> All our ISP's do packet inspection
<gremble> Mweb had a promotion on faster social media a while back if I recall correctly
<gremble> and that is an even deeper inspection than just what protocal is being used
<magespawn> yup and cell c is making whatsapp free
<gremble> If you encrypt it using tor or something, it looks like TLS/SSL
<gremble> so that should be fine
<gremble> I think that the worst failing of the human condition is the protection of the status quo
<gremble> We are too afraid of change and movement
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> testing netflix with 4k video
<Symmetria> its eating 16 - 20mbit
<Symmetria> which aint bad
<gremble> Your eyes can only see 16fps anyway, so I dunno why you do dis
<Symmetria> errrr, what the hell does frames per second have to do with the resolution of the video?
<gremble> Nothing, Im trolling. Or rather.. trying
<Symmetria> you're failing :P
<gremble> I'm never able to go through with it
<gremble> Saying things as stupid as that hurts my brain
<Symmetria> heh I have to say, Im impressed at just how smoothly netflix plays even at these resolutions
<magespawn> i thought it was 26
<gremble> Your eyes don't actually see in frames per second. So you cannot really compare
<gremble> Do you have a 4k screen Symmetria ?
<Symmetria> gremble yeah I got a 4K 40" as one of the monitors on my pc, but its also a smart tv so watch netflix on it directly with the app 
<gremble> :Q
<Symmetria> unotelly ftw to bypass geographic restrictions
<Kilos> hmm... peer got him
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> Symmetria: which monitor do you have exactly (if i may ask)?
<charl> make/model
<Symmetria> charl its a samsung 40" smart tv, the series 7 
<Symmetria> cant remeber exact model number
<Symmetria> I want a new gopro hero 4+ 
<Symmetria> 4k gopro ftw ;p
<Symmetria> 8k on pre-order
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> got my new tv today
<Kilos> lekker
<charl> salora 39" edge lit lcd
<charl> cost me about 255 euro, which i think was a good price for a 39"
<Kilos> sjoe i thought geeks dont do tv
<charl> it was 299 but i got an extra 15% off
<charl> i use it as an external screen
<charl> got it connected to my laptop at the moment via vga
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ok
<charl> if you want i can show you a picture but not sure if you can view pictures there with your data
<Kilos> ya charl  you can as long as its not a 30m pic
<Kilos> up to 5 meg is fine
<charl> ah ok
<Kilos> ok what?
<Kilos> if its bigger gimp it or shotwell
<charl> one sec
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no rush
<charl> sorry i am having dinner here and doing everything at the same time :)
<charl> multitasking isn't my thing
<Kilos> eat first man
<charl> ok ok ... :)
<Kilos> shame one poor freestate farmer lost 1000 sheep to hail and cold
<Kilos> thats ove 1million bucks worth
<charl> ok dinner done
<charl> ouch !
<charl> i'll privmsg you
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-10-19
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hmm... no all!
<Kilos> and no sundry
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good afternoon
<charl> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hi charl
<charl> inetpro: how is it going
<inetpro> hot and very dry here in Pretoria
<inetpro> otherwise well thanks, and you?
<charl> inetpro: i'm good !
<charl> not hot and not dry but a very nice day today here
<charl> for october standards
<Kilos> hi inetpro  Vince-0  
 * Kilos just woke up
<Kilos> what some call a nap
<Vince-0> haai
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hai
<Squirm> evening all
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-12
<pieter2627> morning all
<superfly> evening folks
<thatgraemeguy> morning peeps
<mekiss> Morning 
<mazal> Mornings
<gremble> gmail is convinced that the ubuntu-za mailinglist is spam or phishing emails
<gremble> Good evening
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you?
<magespawn> stressful day at work, but otherwise good and you?
<gremble> I'm alright, just annoyed by the heat. :/
<magespawn> you in gauteng?
<gremble> Ya, Pretoria
<magespawn> i have heard about the heatwave up there, altough i have not been following the temperatures
<gremble> We've reached into the high 30's pretty much every day
<gremble> And on top of that it is quite humid
<gremble> Not much wind. All and all rather uncomfortable
<gremble> Additionally, there seems to be a water shortage
<gremble> Last week they implemented water restrictions in the East of Pretoria
<gremble> I have a plugstrip that used to be glued to my desk for easy access. I say used to, because the glue melted off today
<magespawn> welcome to my world
<magespawn> high 30 is fairly normal for us here, high 40s often in summer
<magespawn> i now drill and mount my plugstrips with nail in anchors rather, also make them harder for other staff to move them.
<magespawn> sounds like a lot of fun gremble, and here i thought i would be getting cooler if i moved back up there
<gremble> Where are you situated?
<magespawn> hluhluwe northern kzn
<gremble> oh, ya you have it quite hot :P
<gremble> Hopefully this heat breaks by the weekend
<magespawn> if we can trust the weather reports it should
<magespawn> anyway that is my bedtime, good nigth gremble, good night all
<Cryterion_> squish102: you got me searching, found this http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-tv-maxe-ubuntu-14-04/
<Cryterion_> magespawn: don't trust weather reports, on my phone it reports 76degC when it's onl like 30
<Cryterion_> and hi everyone
<bushtech> Hi Cryterion, Hi all
<Cryterion> hmm, should just close the other instance, lol
<Cryterion> looks better, hi bushtech, haven't met you yet
<bushtech> haven't been around here for a while
<Cryterion> maaz tell squish102 http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-tv-maxe-ubuntu-14-04/
<Maaz_> Cryterion: Sure, I'll tell squish102 on freenode
<bushtech> quite a long while
<Cryterion> ah ok, only been here a few months now myself
<Cryterion> it's been very quiet here over the last month, most peeps seem busy atm
<bushtech> maybe their Ubuntu setups running ticketyboo!
<Cryterion> ticketyboo?
<bushtech> 100%
<bushtech> anybody who can help me with a change to my 1404 raid1 server
<bushtech> need to move the OS from being on 1 of the 2 drives to using a 3rd drive running the OS exclusively
<superfly> bushtech: totally out of my depth, I'm afraid.
<bushtech> Thanks superfly, thats more or less where I am too
<Cryterion> only at a server with 1 drive atm, sorry
<bushtech> np
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-13
<thatgraemeguy> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz_: seen kilos
<Maaz_> thatgraemeguy: kilos was last seen 2 days, 11 hours, 33 minutes and 14 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-10-10 11:44:45 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-10-10 11:44:56 PDT
<superfly> good eveningh
<inetpro> hullo superfly
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<inetpro> heatwave is killing me here
<superfly> inetpro: heatwave? It's not a heatwave till it's above 40.
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> inetpro: the winter cold has muddled your brains 😛
<inetpro> maybe
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> greetings all, in hospital bed haha
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> and good telkom mobile connection here
<Kilos> will still see if i can find wifi
<magespawn> public or private hospital/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> kalafong
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eating pap and cabbage stew
<Kilos> luckily i brought salt
<bushtech_> sterkte Kilos
<magespawn> i know some of the private ones offer wifi, saw wifi in king edward in durban (Public) but that was apparently only for hospital management
<Kilos> dankie bushtech_ 
<Kilos> well ill see what i can find magespawn 
<Kilos> if there is wifi ill see whats involved in becoming management
<Kilos> converted 1 guy to kde so far
<bushtech_> becoming manangement very easy, just steal some money
<Kilos> lolol
<magespawn> home time for me chat later
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> wb skokkk 
<skokkk> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> has anyone chatted to you yet
<Kilos> i used to greet everyone and learn about them but been out of sorts for a while
<skokkk> haven't really started a chat yet, been busy so just lurking mainly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Kilos> like where you are, what you do , and what system you are using
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro 
<skokkk> I work most of the servers at specternetworks.com, use arch mainly but most of my pc's are ubuntu. I code websites and add SDK's to programs/games we need for scripts etc
<Kilos> thats wonderful
<Kilos> have you joined our mailing list yet
<skokkk> I find it rather fun, no I haven't. Link/addr?
<Kilos> and seen our site
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<skokkk> looking now
<Kilos> there should be a link in there to join the mailing list
<skokkk> joined
<Kilos> and we have a launchpad group
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<skokkk> it doesn't seem to be very active?
<Kilos> well for the last 2 years or so everyones work has kinda doubled or more
<Kilos> even here it has got quiet
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<superfly> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> good ty , lying in kalafong
<gremble> That doesn't sound like a lot of fun
<gremble> Pre or post op?
<Kilos> pre
<Kilos> op on the 15th
<gremble> You're in early
<gremble> O.o
<Kilos> actually not bad here so far
<Kilos> ya tests sigh
<gremble> Lame
<gremble> :/
<Kilos> they have to test everything to be sure a little cut dont stop heart or something
<gremble> You should use this time to learn how to program in Python
<gremble> P
<gremble> :P
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whew now you starting
<gremble> It's either that or mathematics 
<gremble> ;)
<Kilos> i first want to see if i can find wifi
<Kilos> i love maths when the teacher has nice legs
<gremble> Haha then you just love the teacher's legs
<Kilos> that why i failed mahs in matric
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I also nearly failed maths in matric
<gremble> xD
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> have you seen inetpro online
<gremble> I am not sure why the university let me study maths, but now I am getting distinctions. So I might not be able to do highschool mathematics but I can do this
<Kilos> i just wanna see if he is ok then i can sleep
<gremble> Yes, I saw him yesterday I think.
<gremble> Send him an email?
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> nono he must reply here
<gremble> Oh alright
<Kilos> him and fly pulled me from mails to here so i gotta get them back
<gremble> :P
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed
<Kilos> enjoy lunch
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Maaz_: tell Kilos I'm here all the time, it is you who is missing most of the time
<Maaz_> inetpro: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-14
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi there everyone
<Kilos> even inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> everything looking good?
<Kilos> yip so far all tests are fine. only they moan about smoking for 40 years
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> op tomorrow, just the anaethetist still to consult with
<thatgraemeguy> that's a given
<thatgraemeguy> our doctor is a smoker, and he also used to moan constantly
<thatgraemeguy> bloody hypocrite
<thatgraemeguy> lol
<Kilos> yeah he/they must just know that last one made me need morphine for 3 days because it near popped my head
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya many of them smoke but moan at patients
<MaNI> do what I say not what I do :p
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Hello
<inetpro> oops sorry Oom Kilos 
 * inetpro forgot to say hi 
<inetpro> good mornings everyone 
<inetpro> Maaz_: ftp 
<Maaz_> Dump FTP! http://www.43folders.com/2008/07/14/dump-ftp see also: FTP must Die!! http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<inetpro> Was way too long ago that I last mentioned, FTP must die! 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi anton welcome to ubuntu-za
<anton> Thanks
<Kilos> when you have time anton tell us a bit about yourself, as in where you are ,what you do and what system you using
<Squirm> 'lo Kilos, anton
<Kilos> and feel free to join the other lurkers here 24/7
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> i o have a smoke
<anton> will do.......
<Kilos> oh and any linux flavour is wecome here, wearent just tied to ubuntu
<anton> haha...kewl have about 20 odd ubuntu servers....home is ubuntu14.04.3 and work elementaryOS
<Kilos> we even have odd windows visitors that need help installing linux
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> elementary is quite nice as well ive tried it
<Kilos> but im a kde fan mainly
<anton> need some insight. I need to setup a DFS, but need a fs for both Linux & the odd windowz - was looking at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceph_(software)#CephFS
<anton> i like eyecandy hence elementary
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> MaNI you busy?
<Kilos> or Squirm 
<Kilos> i dunno who to point too, head not happy atm
<Squirm> I have no idea
<Squirm> I came across one at some point, can't remember what they used though, so I'm no help I'm afraid
<Kilos> any idea who does Squirm ?
<Squirm> I don't I'm afriad. Maybe thatgraemeguy? Need to find the sysadmins
<Kilos> the pro will know but he so busy
<Kilos> thatgraemeguy you available?
<Kilos> or inetpro 
 * thatgraemeguy reads
<thatgraemeguy> I don't much input, sorry :-/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where mr fixit
<Kilos> inetpro stop sleeping man
<Kilos> work time
<thatgraemeguy> I've used Windows' DFS in the past, and that is rock solid, but that's not exactly the kind of answer people care for around these parts
<anton> no worries all...been reading up alot on the ceph as it has been incl in the linux kernel source
<thatgraemeguy> there is a team at work here playing with Ceph but I am not involved in that stuff at all
<anton> we have TB's of mysql data, hence a dominant linux dfs
<Kilos> i need some help please. trying to connect to tswane free wifi but it tries for a while then says deactivated
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong
<thatgraemeguy> /join #tswane-free-wifi-tech-support
<Kilos> googling dont help me to find what settings i must use
<Kilos> ty thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> no one there but me
<thatgraemeguy> :-o
<anton> lol....bcause no 1 can connect.......:P
<thatgraemeguy> t'was a joke...............
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i mean the wifi connection man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im too slow to catch on atm
<Kilos> all the googling gives othe info on how wonderful it is but i cant get it to connect
<anton> nope sorry never connected to it
<Kilos> tried ad hock access point and infrastructure
<Kilos> using airodump-ng mon0
<Kilos> i see it and all its info
<Kilos> sigh
<thatgraemeguy> maybe signal is just too weak?
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> i get this info
<Kilos> 24:A4:3C:AE:32:F7  -86       32        0    0  11  54e. OPN              Tshwane Free Wi-Fi  
<thatgraemeguy> uh, ja
<thatgraemeguy> no idea, sorry
<Kilos> maybe one must join memeburn first
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> ty
<thatgraemeguy> what does memeburn have to do with it?
<thatgraemeguy> what drugs are they giving you there?
<thatgraemeguy> :-p
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> when you google tswane free wifi how to connect you get them things
<Kilos> http://memeburn.com/2015/09/tshwane-citizens-can-now-use-free-wi-fi-to-do-good/
<Kilos> those kinda links
<Kilos> i wasnt going to bother but docs just said tomorrows op might only be possible on monday
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> nm ty guys
<mekiss> Good evening
<Kilos> hi mekiss 
<mekiss> Hey Kilos, how you doing?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you
<Kilos> oh superfly 
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<mekiss> I'm Good Kilos, evening magespawn
<magespawn> hi mekiss 
<magespawn> how is it going Kilos?
<Kilos> well hopefully op at midday tomorrow, but docs said maybe monday because emergencies take priority
<Kilos> so who knows
<Kilos> but ive had anaethetists and all kinds here saying its 12 tomorrow so maybe the prof in charge needs his battery charged
<Kilos> gonna be long not eating or drinking till midday
<magespawn> get him onto linux that should sort it out
<magespawn> yup, have they got you on a drip at least?
<Kilos> not yet
<Kilos> nothing wrong with me man what i want a drip for
<Kilos> you tried showering with a drip pon
<Kilos> on
<magespawn> yes i have, and using the bathroom
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what a pain
<magespawn> if you are not eating or drinking, the drip can at least keep you going
<Kilos> they can put one in for the anaesthatic and when i wake ill renmove it
<Kilos> dont like foreign objects sticking outa me
<Kilos> and gotta find lockup for cell and lappy
<magespawn> mm i suppose, i know i get really weak if i cannt drink anything though
<magespawn> that would be a good idea
<magespawn> busy here trying to sort out a messed up windows system after a maiware removal
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> malware that is
<magespawn> time for me to go, good luck Kilos 
<magespawn> good night
<skokkk> Kilos, what op?
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<Kilos> what op what
<Kilos> oh
<skokkk> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> sorry inguinal hernia
<skokkk> oh.. fun
<Kilos> hope so, wasnt fun wlking around with it
<Kilos> a
<skokkk> drips are rather terrible, unless they contain morphine
<Kilos> lolol that why i say they must only put the dripp when its sleep time
<skokkk> uuuh only once you are asleep, drips are painful to put in
<Kilos> na thats bearable
<Kilos> only hurts for seconds
<skokkk> well depends on how much liquid/hour
<Kilos> oh my california breaking away
<skokkk> ?
<Kilos> netsplits
<skokkk> ah
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> hi Kilos
 * tumbleweed is waiting for a flight home, from Joburg
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> home being?
<tumbleweed> San Francisco :)
<Kilos> capetown
<Kilos> ai!
<skokkk> enjoyed our slow internet tumbleweed ?
<tumbleweed> heh, it's really not that bad
<skokkk> what speed did you get?
<tumbleweed> I'm on my phone, now, which keeps losing connectivity for a few seconds
<skokkk> avg wifi or wherever you stayed?
<tumbleweed> I think everywhere had 10 Mbps connections
 * tumbleweed wishes there was more IPv6 penetration
<tumbleweed> hopefully my parents will have fibre by the next time I visit...
<Kilos> tumbleweed why dont you tell us when you are here
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm bad at that :P
<skokkk> tumbleweed, 10Mbps is a lot..
<Kilos> im normally going to sleep when you heading for lunch 
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: we have rain 
<Kilos> big wind here but no rain so far 
<gremble> We have rain :D
<Kilos> hope you get lots inetpro 
<gremble> Hello
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> yay
<skokkk> rain here aswell :)
<Kilos> pta been crying for rain
<inetpro> the red-chested cuckoo called for it this morning
<Cryterion> Hi. Raining in port st johns too
<inetpro> woke me up before 4 this morning
<inetpro> but I hope I haven't chased it away now... stopped as I start talking about it :-)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> at least we got about 1mm already this afternoon
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> anything to break that heat was good for me
<Kilos> that doesnt even settle the dust
<Kilos> so dry here even google is battling
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry for not jumping in this afternoon
<Kilos> np inetpro 
<Kilos> could you have helped
 * inetpro was kinda busy has has nothing to contribute to DFS 
<inetpro> and has*
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> so strange
<inetpro> well, apart from being aware of it and that it's kinda a magic potion of sorts
<Kilos> you supposed to impress new peeps with your know how so they stay
<inetpro> no ways
<inetpro> they must stay and share the answer when they have found it
 * Cryterion agrees with inetpro
<Kilos> well when yo see him again make friends and hell tell you how he worked it out
<Kilos> you have to befriend peeps first
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! all i taight you you still know nothing
<Kilos> taught
 * inetpro don't want to step on somebody else's toes by taking over your job 
<Kilos> ai! man i asked you to weeks ago already
<Kilos> and everyone elst too
<Kilos> e
<inetpro> you doing a good job even from the hospital oom
<Kilos> nee man
 * inetpro takes his hat off for oom Kilos
<Kilos> if they cut morrow ive got 3 days of blinding headaches from the anaesthetic
<Kilos> i need the team to carry me for a while
<Kilos> carry us
<inetpro> you should hope for the best man
<Kilos> well of course
<Kilos> only last experience frightened me
<Kilos> 3 dys of multiple morphine injections
<Kilos> i told anaethetist and she said shed do more local numbing and weaker general so heres hoping
<Kilos> igts raining here now
<Kilos> kinda embarrassing having young chicks work down there
<Kilos> im sure i blush scarlet
<Kilos> wb mekiss 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight, heep the flag flying
<Kilos> keep as well
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-15
<pieter2627> morning al
<pieter2627> s/al/all/
<andrewlsd> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz_> andrewlsd: Kilos was last seen 15 hours, 1 minute and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-10-14 12:06:44 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-10-14 12:06:58 PDT
<pieter2627> andrewlsd: think he went in for the op today
<andrewlsd> oh,
<andrewlsd> tx pieter2627 
<pieter2627> np andrewlsd - it might also be Monday
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> andrewlsd: wb 
<andrewlsd> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> and where have you been hiding sir?
<andrewlsd> all over the show. 
<andrewlsd> ... ZA, DE.
<inetpro> andrewlsd: sounds like you're having fun
<andrewlsd> ... kinda. yip. also not having much sleep
<Kilos> evening all. just a short im ok  just bit sleepy
<Kilos> hopefully caan go home tomorrow
<Kilos> keep well everyone, night for now
<inetpro> sounds like he had the op
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-16
<Kilos> guten morgen
<Kilos> hi superfly thatgraemeguy inetpro bushtech skokkk and all others also as well too
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<superfly> hi Kilos, how are you doing today?
<Kilos> very good ty superfly , op done yesterday and was walking around last night already
<Kilos> only hurts when i cough
<thatgraemeguy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<thatgraemeguy> good stuff, how long do you have to hang out in the hospital
<Kilos> hopefully i get to go home today
<thatgraemeguy> lekka
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Kilos: I'm glad to hear everything went well.
<Kilos> ty
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> they actually cut deep, ad surprisingly i dont need pain meds
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> Maaz_ ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<bushtech> strongs Kilos, hope you come back 100%
<Kilos> ty bushtech i actually feel good
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> better than when i came in
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos> how you lad
<pieter2627> wow oom Kilos, op done?
<pieter2627> good good,ty
<Kilos> yip yesterday
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> feeling like a new person?
<Kilos> almost yeah
<pieter2627> glad that oom is back
<Kilos> dankie
 * andrewlsd is fighting with Afrihost/Axxess network.  "red" status yay. 50% packet loss. yay!
 * andrewlsd is glad he is not using that ISP today.
<superfly> I find that Axxess is OK up till midnight. after midnight, I can't do ANYTHING
<superfly> can't wait for their new network
<thatgraemeguy> crystalweb ftw
<thatgraemeguy> full speed all day every day
<superfly> it's just been recent
<andrewlsd> superfly: I thought today's issues might be BGP-related due to them moving netblocks, but it looks like it's just that MTN's network is poked.
<superfly> yeah, from everyone I've spoken to, MTN's network sucks
 * skokkk late hello to Kilos
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i been busy getting checked and cleared fo discharge this afternoon
<Kilos> and had lunch
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos, you still at the hospital?
<Kilos> yip leaving around 5
<magespawn> have you had the operation?
<Kilos> yip yesterday
<Kilos> somewhere between 9. and 1245
<magespawn> and a success?
<Kilos> feels good and the prof happy. says i must just let thingts grow together
<Kilos> no bending or lifting
<Kilos> 6 weeks light duty hehe
<magespawn> so you have type lightly, no banging on the keyboard?
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> and as little sitting as possible
<magespawn> now that could be a pain
<Kilos> yeah lying down and typing is a mission, easier to sleep
<magespawn> which might be a good thing 
<magespawn> i think sleeping is supposed to help you get better
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> Hi Peeps. LSD is looking to grow in Cape Town. Sysadmin type position: http://goo.gl/ZJkJB5
<thatgraemeguy> mmmmmmm LSD
<thatgraemeguy> oh...... :-/
<magespawn> hi andrewlsd, i am not sure i have enough experience to come work for LSD, but i will my send CV 
<magespawn> thatgraemeguy: ?
<Kilos> andrewlsd superfly https://twitter.com/Afrihost/status/654947028733186048
<thatgraemeguy> what's the salary range andrewlsd?
<magespawn> brb\
<andrewlsd> thatgraemeguy:  magespawn: email me andrew@lsd.co.za and I'll give you a shout with more info.
 * pieter2627 only now sees the lsd in andrewlsd 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> cheers for now guys, im packing up to go home
<Kilos> laters
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-17
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz_: tell andrewlsd, was just curious, thanks. I am quite happy where I am. Just good to keep tabs on salaries in my general area.
<Maaz_> thatgraemeguy: I don't know who andrewlsd, is. Say 'andrewlsd, on freenode' and I'll take your word that andrewlsd, exists
<thatgraemeguy> mmm
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz_: tell andrewlsd, on freenode was just curious, thanks. I am quite happy where I am. Just good to keep tabs on salaries in my general area.
<Maaz_> thatgraemeguy: Got it, I'll tell andrewlsd, on freenode
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: you're up early today 
<stickyboy> Is Pretoria nice this time of year?
<superfly> stickyboy: so I've been told.
<MaNI> only if you aren't allergic to jacaranda
<superfly> or bees
<gremble> Or vehicular accidents from sliding on Jacaranda mush after some rain
<inetpro> Pretoria is actually nice all year around
<inetpro> good mornings oom Kilos and welcome to #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> oops... afternoon already?
<Kilos> hi inetpro and others
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> cheeky
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<Kilos> im trying to help a guy in china get testimonials for his membership application
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<Kilos> i have no idea how he ended up in the africa channel
<inetpro> Kilos: how're you doing today?
<Kilos> bit eina but good ty inetpro 
<Kilos> not lekker when knifes invade your body
<inetpro> hopefully helps to divert a bit of attention away from your head :-)
<inetpro> which pain is worse?
<Kilos> the head is actually quite lekker atm ty
<Kilos> and op only hurts if i cough or sneeze or sit or bend or lift stuff
<Kilos> so walk or lie down is best
<Kilos> hard to type lying down though
<Kilos> i go for a walk
<Cryterion> Good evening everyone
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<inetpro> heh Cryterion, gremble... how are you guys?
 * inetpro very relieved that we pulled it through to the semi-final
<Cryterion> all good, yeah that got through, but they gonna have a tough time against NZ in the semi's
<gremble> I am well thanks and you inetpro?
<inetpro> my son says we'll play against France :-)
<Cryterion> We hope
<inetpro> not impossible 
<Cryterion> not likely though http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/match/14230#stats
<Cryterion> although they haven't played against each other for 2 years now
<squish102> fance will struggle to beat NZ
<inetpro> they are as unpredictable as ever... but I agree, it's unlikely
<inetpro> in fact I think NZ will rip them apart
<inetpro> will be yet another easy game for them
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> welsh team played so well
<Kilos> should been a walkover for us if we want to go much further
<squish102> when is the NZ france game?
<Kilos> we have to step up our gme
<Kilos> nz playing in an hour
<squish102> cool, have to go find it streaming somewhere again :(
<Kilos> having a tv has some advantages
<Kilos> inetpro hoe gaan dit daar by julle
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: kwaai verlig, wallis het baie goed gespeel
<Kilos> sjoe
<squish102> tv - check.... tv signal - nada
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> actually inetpro i think wales was the better team today
<Kilos> we were lucky with that last try'
<Kilos> their fefence was great''
<Kilos> defence
<inetpro> Kilos: I disagree, we kept the scoreboard ticking in the first half, sad that we missed some penalties and beat them solid in the 2nd half
<inetpro> we had the stonger team
<inetpro> was a brilliant try in the end, despite the risky move, it worked
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> brilliant vision, excellent execution
<Kilos> i mean if you look at the stats inetpro they worked 3 times harder than we did to keep us to what we just made
<Kilos> we also cant afford missing kicks, pollard didnt have a good day
<Kilos> he missed kicks that were much easier than what he has done successfully before
<inetpro> pressure!
<inetpro> could have cost us the game for sure
<inetpro> good experience for the young dude, he played very well though
<inetpro> they pulled it through when they had to, that is all that counts
<inetpro> still way too many unforced errors
<inetpro> we can do better, our boks have it in them to go all the way
<inetpro> they just need to believe it and play that way
<Kilos> yip
<squish102> so if i am running ubuntu as a nas/tv pvr/other things... and now I want to use pfsence router software (freebsd), what would be the best virtlization software to run?
<squish102> like virtualbox?
<inetpro> squish102: kvm
<Kilos> aw kiwi game not on tv
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> stupid sabc
<Kilos> ya
 * inetpro luister op rsg
<Kilos> better to sleep then
<inetpro> Fra 3 - 3 NZ
<inetpro> Eish! France loosing it all the way...
<inetpro> NZL  22 - 6  FRA
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> kiwis sal wen
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<squish102> inetpro: can I still run my ubuntu server as is, and then open one freebsd session?
<squish102> or do I need to backup the whole ubuntu, wipe server, install kvm, restore ubuntu, and then freebsd
#ubuntu-za 2015-10-18
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Langjan> Hey Kilos  are you ok? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan `yip im ok ty, just did something stupid today so got some eina
<Kilos> how are you
<Langjan> I'm finee thka, how did the op go?
<Kilos> i was eating mulberries from the tre with arms up and coughed suddenly and hurt the op area
<Kilos> op went very good ty
<Langjan> Thats good news, when did you get out?
<Langjan> of hospital
<Kilos> but no bending, sitting coughing and sneezing is a bit difficult
<Kilos> was home on friday afternoon
<Kilos> op was thursday morning
<Langjan> wow that was quick
<Langjan> hope you have a fast and complete recovery 
<Kilos> yeah i was up and walking 4 hours after the op
<Langjan> Tough guy hey?
<Kilos> ty im sur i will if i dont cough the mesh loose first
<Langjan> caught a cold?
<Kilos> hahahaha you sound like the docs
<Kilos> nono just 40 years of smoking cough
<Langjan> eish, still smoking?
<Kilos> ya but min. a pacet in 2 weeks
<Kilos> you have to have a reason to die you know, who wants to die healthy
<Langjan> they say the most damage, each day, is caused by the first one 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> Ja broer, its not the dying its the suffering that leads up to it
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> Funny but no joke
<Kilos> hows things your side
<Langjan> anyway just thought of you and wondered if youre up to mischief again
<Langjan> Fine my side thks, a bit lonely, Juanita is in India 
<Kilos> nee man, slept most of the day
<Kilos> yes hows things going with her and sis
<Kilos> do they keep in touch
<Langjan> they are fine thanks, doing a lot of walking, visited the Ganges river yesterday, sad about all the rituals for man-made gods etc
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> receiving lots of love and hospitality from their hosts
<Kilos> nice
<Langjan> they are in the foothills of the Himalayas
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> but still warm and humid, even almost in mid-winter
<Kilos> lekker warm here by us
<Langjan> Its been pretty bad here too, but had a bit of rain about 3 days ago and its cooler now
<Langjan> was your internet also off this morning?
<Kilos> no man 27 to 35 is leker
<Kilos> no i dont think so
<Langjan> Ja I also like the heat better than the cold
<Kilos> i use telkom mobile not voda
<Langjan> Thats expensive stuff, try Afrihost or Axxess 
<Kilos> have to use mobile
<Langjan> but I'm on adsl
<Langjan> they also provide mobile, R48 per Gb
<Kilos> contract only i suppose
<Langjan> no sorry, R48 per 500MB or R96 per Gb, no contract, just month to month
<Kilos> i pay 199 for 3 gig
<Langjan> Ok thats not too bad
<Langjan> Is that what you use per month?
<Kilos> no someimes 2 months
<Langjan> ok, I use about 15 Gb/month
<Kilos> eina
<Langjan> works out at line rent plus R39 for the data, total about R200
<Langjan> Then R5 per Gb if I have to top up
<Langjan> but my cap is 20Gb so seldom exceed that
<Kilos> there are no lines here
<Kilos> how much is line rental
<Langjan> Ja I remember you told me, pity
<Langjan> about R160 plus Telkom telephone line which is about another R100
<Kilos> i was online a couple of times when i was in hospital
<Langjan> wifi?
<Kilos> no 3g
<Kilos> was lekker fast there too
<Langjan> they should have free wifi in the hospitals, you pay enough
<Langjan> was it govt hosp?
<Kilos> nono poor peeps pay min
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> 40 bucks
<Langjan> ok some of them not too bad, was that one ok?
<Kilos> i thoughtit was quite good actually
<Kilos> if you friendly then everyone is friendly with you
<Langjan> Good but some people are impossible to be friendly with
<Kilos> i was lucky
<Kilos> peeps sooner or later its easier to be friendly
<Kilos> realise
<Langjan> Afrihost mobile data is R145 for 3 GB
<Kilos> mobile?
<Langjan> https://www.afrihost.com/site/product/mobile_data?src=website_nav
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> and they use mtn towers i think
<Langjan> but they are on mtn, I think you also have a prob with that in your area
<Kilos> mtn sucks here
<Kilos> telkom very stable
<Langjan> yes I remember but watch them, they are upgrading 
<Langjan> they also suck here but I believe upgrade is near
<Kilos> theyll just get better or ill nag them
<Kilos> nagging helps
<Langjan> to nag and be friendly is difficult but I'm reagy to learn, lmga
<Langjan> ready
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> its called being diplomatic
<Kilos> Maaz_ diplomat
<Maaz_> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Langjan> is that what you get diplomas for
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Hi Maaz_ 
<Kilos> you have to put his nick first
<Kilos> Maaz_ coffee on
 * Maaz_ puts the kettle on
<Langjan> Kilos, did you have pretty nurse? Man who wants pretty nurse, must be patient.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> pretty interns
<Kilos> bit embarrasing though
<Langjan> Ai! No camping? Lady who goes camping must beware of evil intent.
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> And watch out for constipation, but not too many prunes: Man who eats many prunes get good run for money.
<Kilos> im living on prunes
<Maaz_> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> i keep eating but nothing comes out
<Kilos> Maaz_ ty
<Maaz_> You are welcome Kilos
<Langjan> Ok, good! Gotta go my friend, be good and thaks for the chat. I wont break anything 'till your up to it 
<Kilos> hahahaha you keep up the good work there
<Kilos> look after yourself
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> Try dried peaches, they work better for me, and drink lots of water
<Kilos> i saw one message you left when i was inside
<Langjan> Forgot what it was...
<Kilos> i came online about 30 mins after you left
<Langjan> sorry I missed you
<Kilos> np was nice to see a message
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> My pleasure, keep well Kilos 
<Kilos> ty sir you keep well too
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro and all others
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-17
<inetpro> goeie more
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro paddatrapper and others
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: have you ever played ludo?
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos 
<pavlushka> Hey paddatrapper :)
<paddatrapper> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: how is it going?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Alright thanks, you?
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: going good :)
<Kilos> sorry paddatrapper just had supper and a long hot bath
<Kilos> i dont member ever playing ludo
<paddatrapper> No worries
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: How are you?
<Kilos> im fine ty lad and you
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am good :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: https://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=183, here ZA is marked as dormant !
<Kilos> yes pavlushka we stopped using forums because irc was easier
<pavlushka> ok :)
<thatgraemeguy> didn't even know there was a forum :-o
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 2 days, 15 hours, 50 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-10-14 13:46:29 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-10-07 13:39:13 PDT
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zquish102> azure is great for quickly standing up a cloudera hadoop cluster to mess with. in about 30 minutes a 10 node cluster running!!
<zquish102> it would take a week to stand that up in the internal lab
<zquish102> now to figure out how to get a twitter feed to use apache flume to insert rows in the cluster
<superfly> o/
<inetpro> hello superfly
<inetpro> Ubuntu 17.04 to be named the Zesty Zapus
<inetpro> a very strange name if you ask me
<superfly> inetpro: as if the previous ones aren't? 
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> anyway... looking at my local DNS queries while browsing the web this evening makes me want to cry
<inetpro> so many repeated DNS lookups to the same addresses via dnsmasq
<inetpro> no wonder browser performance takes such a knock these days
<inetpro> I would have thought dnsmasq does a better job at caching than what I see in reality
<tumbleweed> increase its cache size?
<inetpro> sudo tcpdump -i any -vvv -ln port 53
<inetpro> do yourself a favour and look at the output of that ^^ while browsing 
<tumbleweed> you can find its cache stats if you send it a USR1
<inetpro> tumbleweed: oh that is interesting, thanks
<superfly> Night all
<inetpro> good night superfly
<inetpro> hmm... need to do some deeper investigation of dnsmasq on another day... looks like it's not doing a decent job at caching at all
<inetpro> in fact when I restart my laptop the dnsmasq service even fails to start as well
<inetpro> time to go sleep on that note
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-18
<Kilos> morning south africa
<Kilos> ohi superfly , hows things going there?
<Kilos> hi inetpro paddatrapper thatgraemeguy and everyone else
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos. Hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<zipper> Hello has anyone seen Symmetria?
<Kilos> Maaz seen symmetria
<Maaz> Kilos: symmetria was last seen 17 days, 10 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-09-30 22:56:31 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-10-04 14:24:55 PDT
<Kilos> zipper email him
<zipper> hmmm let me see
<zipper> I have it somewhere
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos zipper :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> and paddatrapper :)
<paddatrapper> Kilos: goed dankie 
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka
<zipper> pavlushka: lol you people haven't learned not to mention people in one sentence?
<zipper> You don't know how to make people feel special.
<pavlushka> zipper: lol
<zipper> Your wives must really get angry sometimes.
<zipper> "Hello wife and bunch of other people all at once" :P
<pavlushka> zipper: I really wish that :p
<zipper> pavlushka: You wish what?
<zipper> hmmm?
<pavlushka> zipper: that I could do a "Hello wife and bunch of other people all at once" :p
<zipper> pavlushka: :)
<zipper> You can
<pavlushka> zipper: fortunately or unfortunately I dont have any to make angry :p
<pavlushka> zipper: but you gave me that idea
<zipper> pavlushka: Oh, makes two of us :D
<zipper> pavlushka: When I'm older, hopefully.
<pavlushka> zipper: but you are more experienced I guess.
<pavlushka> among the two :p
<zipper> pavlushka: nope, I'm just a dude typing into a terminal. :)
<zipper> Free Ethiopia!!!
<inetpro> good evening
<pavlushka> inetpro: good evening - 6 hours :)
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> 10 to 8 here so you close enough
<Kilos> night all. have a good day
<magespawn> good da all
<magespawn> day too
<magespawn> the statement boggles the mine a little.
<magespawn> s/mine/mind
<inetpro> good mornins
<pavlushka> Good Night everyone :)
 * pavlushka yawning
<pavlushka> Morning inetpro :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<kulelu88> hey superfly . do you use Redis?
<superfly> kulelu88: no. I know what it is, and I remember when it came out
<kulelu88> aah okay. I am attempting to use (or find) a datastore that is *fast* for sending messages to users for my bot. apparently redis is a bad idea on its own. Is this true?
<kulelu88> superfly: ^^
<superfly> it depends on how you set redis up
<superfly> IIRC one of the big differences between redis and memcached is that redis is persistent.
<superfly> Trixar_za: have you worked with redis?
<kulelu88> I was chatting to the guys in #redis and they said I can make redis backup to disk, which sounds like a better option than to go the : couchdb -> redis -> flask -> uswgi -> nginx route
<kulelu88> superfly: what is a 'set' in Python ?
<superfly> kulelu88: yeah, I'd do redis to disk. erm, a set... kinda like a cross between a dictionary and a list
<superfly> a set is a list where each value can only appear once
<superfly> it's create for doing things like finding the intersection of two lists
<kulelu88> #redis: <minus> hash = dict <minus> list = list <minus> set = set
<superfly> *great
<kulelu88> superfly: for a data structure like this:  ID, number, firstname, lastname, location, is_valid  ... Would you use a dict or list ?
<superfly> kulelu88: depends on whether you want random access or sequential access
<kulelu88> sequential being following a certain order to the data? 
<kulelu88> superfly: ^^
<kulelu88> (keep forgetting to not tag)
<superfly> kulelu88: sequential means that if you want to find a particular record, you have to iterate through the list until you find that record
<superfly> kulelu88: ever done backup to tape?
<kulelu88> superfly: I'm not sure how I can architect it for best I/O performance, but when sending a message to a user, it will be a random user each time (eg. The 3rd-party server will send a POST request with the USERS NUMBER, I will then index the DB, see if IS_VALID is true, then send the message)
<superfly> well, how would you identify that user in your database?
<kulelu88> you mean validate them? I have already instituted a validation process via the bot
<superfly> no, you're sending a message, right?
<kulelu88> yeah, from my server to the user. I will have the users number stored in the redis DB
<superfly> kulelu88: you said that the server will send a post with a user number, then you'll "index the DB" -- what does that mean?
<kulelu88> I will search for the users number
<kulelu88> Unless... I make the ID = number ? 
<superfly> what is the "users number"?
<kulelu88> oh shizz. sorry, the users number is their actual number they used to register telegram
<superfly> so why don't you use that in your database?
<kulelu88> I believe I am: ID, number, firstname, lastname, location, is_valid
<superfly> in redis you need a key anyway, so make that the key
<kulelu88> Will it be a bad idea to keep the ID = number? Is that bad security policy ?
<superfly> and then make that Telegram user number the ID in the database too
<superfly> it depends....
<kulelu88> then again, if the server is pwned, they can see the ID and number in any case
<superfly> security is like an ogre
<kulelu88> I already took care of user validation
<kulelu88> I mean, REST API validation
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d6ZsRM36RU
<superfly> (security and ogres)
<kulelu88> superfly: is there any way to shield user data in the DB? do people encrypt other data besides the password?
<superfly> well, you could store it on an encrypted disk
<superfly> also, don't store everything on the same server
<superfly> and don't use the same accounts on all the servers, or the same SSH keys.
<superfly> (if you are really really serious about security)
<kulelu88> you mean don't store the app-server and DB-server on the same *actual* server?
<superfly> yep
<superfly> if you want security, that's kinda how to go about it. separate the systems, make it so that if they get access to one system, none of the other systems are compromised
<kulelu88> that makes sense. That I can achieve. I will split up redis into it's own container (for testing purposes)
<kulelu88> Does having 2 VPS servers equate to 2 separate servers or is pwnage still likely?
<kulelu88> anyway, thanks for the help superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: uh, not quite. and you probably want backup servers too.
<superfly> kulelu88: but this is really high level security, and the reality is that unless you have a really popular server, you're probably not going to be a target for much other than passersby spam bots
<kulelu88> superfly: I'm not sure how my server will get *that easily pwned* though. Access is only granted via HTTPS client-certificates. So attackers first need a valid cert
<kulelu88> With fail2ban, only a small subset of IPs will actually be able to reach the server, although I know IP spoofing is possible
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-19
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<Kilos> aw
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> night all. have a good day and restful night
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Maaz: Tell Kilos I said hello
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> oh my! Did I even say hi here today?
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> days flying by wayyy too quickly these days
<inetpro> chesedo-: waar is jy meneer?
<inetpro> when are we having our next meeting even?
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos, will you be ready to join our next meeting?
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos, on freenode
<inetpro> s/tell/ask/
<inetpro> superfly: I hope you are still surviving the small amount of data that you have now
<inetpro> Maaz: ask chesedo- are we heving a meeting this month?
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll ask chesedo- on freenode
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 25 October 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2euA9NK
<inetpro> oops...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 25 October 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/2euA9NK
<superfly> inetpro: I bought a big bundle, and I still have Internet at home 
<inetpro> superfly: ah, ok
<superfly> Still need to figure out the SMS issue 
<inetpro> superfly: can you at least send an SMS or is both send and receive not working?
<inetpro> superfly: and how many days is it now since porting your number?
<inetpro> superfly: http://www.telkom.co.za/today/help/personal/talk-to-us-anchor/#start-chat
<inetpro> chat to an agent, they have always been very helpful to me
<inetpro> superfly: or check this first http://sacellularnet.co.za/2014/02/message-centre-numbers-for-mtn-vodacom-cell-c-virgin-and-8ta-telkom-mobile/
<superfly> inetpro: I ported on Monday/Tuesday 
<superfly> Yeah, I'll chat with them. Right now other things take priority 
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-20
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<andrewlsd> Morning thatgraemeguy 
<andrewlsd> morning Kilos and other #ubuntu-za folks
<pavlushka-> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka-> knock knock Kilos!
<Kilos> helloooo za
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, andrewlsd on freenode told me "Tell Kilos I said hello" 23 hours, 21 minutes and 27 seconds ago
<Kilos> ohi andrewlsd was it you with minetest on your lappy
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<thatgraemeguy> g'day mate
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Maaz: tell inetpro Should be on the 25th - sorry been busy with exams and all...
<Maaz> chesedo: Sure, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<chesedo> andrewlsd: are you still up to chair this months meeting?
<chesedo> s/months/month's/
<chesedo> oh and hi thatgraemeguy andrewlsd pavlushka Kilos and others
<Kilos> chesedo how things?
<chesedo> Kilos: great thanks, finished first exam on Monday, and self?
<Kilos> im doing ok ty
<inetpro> oh-oh!
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, chesedo on freenode told me "tell inetpro Should be on the 25th - sorry been busy with exams and all..." 1 hour, 22 minutes and 55 seconds ago
<inetpro> goeiemôre
<inetpro> chesedo: noted
<chesedo> inetpro: middag, gaan jy kan chair?
<inetpro> chesedo: eish! Difficult to tell at this stage... too many unpredictables 
<chesedo> inetpro: np... i may have to study (exam on the 26th)
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Are you writing Unisa?
<Kilos> hi inetpro paddatrapper 
<Kilos> night all. have a good day
<chesedo> paddatrapper: yes
<chesedo> paddatrapper: how's your's at utc with the protest and all?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Face-to-face lectures have been suspended. Essentially I am now on study leave until exams (hopefully) start on 7 Nov
<chesedo> paddatrapper: wow, seems like that will be a crammed  schedule
<paddatrapper> 3 weeks, so pretty normal actually. Usually we write in 3.5
<chesedo> I'm glad to have 6 weeks for mine this semester
<paddatrapper> chesedo: How many are you writing?
<chesedo> 5 modules (1 each)
<superfly> inetpro: by the way, my SMSes started working today
<pavlushka-> ahoy ZA!
<inetpro> superfly: ah, that is good news
<inetpro> good evening
<Cryterion> Good evening
<inetpro> heh Cryterion, how's things going there?
<Cryterion> all good yourself
<inetpro> also good thanks
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-21
<andrewlsd> Maaz tell chesedo please DM andrewlsd
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Righto, I'll tell chesedo on freenode
<Langjan> Hi Kilos how are you doing mate?
<Kilos> hi Langjan im ok ty and you?
<Langjan> Fine thks Kilos we have had >30 mm rain since Wednesday, still wet - what a relief!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i see things are bad there
<Kilos> even worse than when i was there
<Langjan> Well I think your area got more rain than we did and looks good for the weekend too
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> here its always raining
<Kilos> and cold
<Kilos> and windy
<Kilos> storm with winds gusting at 100kph last night
<Langjan> eish! yes my daughter in Canberra is also complaining about the cold and wet
<Langjan> Bloem got very heavy hail, Google it
<Kilos> need big hails there to sort some of the bad stuff out
<Langjan> Jaaaa, lmga! My comp stuff  also looks like the hail hit it
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> oh i saw you got kde
<Kilos> you woke at last
<Xethron> Kilos! Heya
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> How goes?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Langjan> New Cell phone not working, new portable ssd not working due to broken package prob - see my mails on community 
<Xethron> Good thanks
<Kilos> sjoe
<Xethron> You still in Australia?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> another 35 days
<Xethron> Thats good news!
<Xethron> And the hospital stuff? That under control now?
<Kilos> half way there
<Xethron> Awesome
<Kilos> awsesome if it was in rands
<Kilos> the exchange rate is a killer
<Kilos> with doctors and ambulance still about 9k aud to go
<Kilos> i need to look at the total again , but the hospital itself is down to 5k
<Kilos> night all. have a great day. aand give my best to superfly please
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos thanks :-)
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<captine> evening all
<superfly> hi captine
<zipper> Sup dudes
<superfly> hi zipper
<inetpro> fp
<zquish102> btw superfly, if you want any help on moving to the US, let me know (questions etc)
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-22
<superfly> zquish102: it's fine, my wife is american, and we're going to be staying with her family for the first bit, so we're good
<superfly> good morning inetpro ;)
<Kilos> hi inetpro superfly zquish102 paddatrapper and others
<gremble> Good afternoon
<superfly> o/
<kulelu88> hey superfly . 
<superfly> hi kulelu88
<kulelu88> howzit? family landed safely?
<superfly> yup, they're safe and sound
<superfly> all bags intact, all sanity intact
<superfly> kulelu88: do you like puzzle games?
<kulelu88> I wouldn't doubt bag safety at a decent airliner. SAA, I'm not so sure
<superfly> Qatar and American
<kulelu88> yep, you have a link?
<superfly> sorta, let me get it for you
<superfly> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FireproofStudios.TheRoom
<kulelu88> aah, I don't own a device that can run that :'D
<superfly> pity, that's an amazing game
<kulelu88> superfly: you seen this: http://www.replicant.us/
<superfly> kulelu88: I think I've seen that before
<kulelu88> I'd preferably like to get an ubuntu phone though
<zquish102> superfly: I guess you need to buy a lot of electronics now that you in US. A good site to use and wait for a deal is slickdeals.net
<superfly> zquish102: I'm not there quite yet
<superfly> still waiting for my visa
<zquish102> oh, ok :) that is still the site I put a deal watch on before i buy something (also buy stuff i don't really need because it is 60% off!)
<zquish102> wtf, bf1 is a 40 gig dl
#ubuntu-za 2016-10-23
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper and other woken za peeps
<paddatrapper> Morning oom
<paddatrapper> Kilos: how are things down under? 
<Kilos> haha cold and wet
<Kilos> hi superfly hows things there with you
<Kilos> missing the family ill bet
<superfly> hi Kilos, paddatrapper. yeah, missing the family, trying to sort out the house
<Kilos> sterkte my vriend
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<paddatrapper> Kilos: what happened to Australia being a desert?? 
<Kilos> hahaha thats far from here, this is like capetown here
<Kilos> maybe colder
<Kilos> serious storm 2 nights ago
<Kilos> heard a pipe fall on the driveway and went to look what it was
<pavlushka> Kilos: then, go there :p
<pavlushka> to the desert
<Kilos> was a section of pipe with clip in holes like those sections you put together for carports
<Kilos> so it musta come loose as the rest of the carport went past
<Kilos> winds up to 100kph
<Kilos> no power for 2 hours only
<Kilos> quite efficient power peeps here
<Kilos> ohi Cryterion 
<pavlushka> o/ Cryterion
<Kilos> my minetest upgraded and lost your link
<pavlushka> Hey paddatrapper :p
<paddatrapper> Kilos: wow hectic! 
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka
<Kilos> and i cant get to andrewlsd one, lappy must be off
<Kilos> i found it ty Cryterion 
<Kilos> hi chesedo- 
<chesedo-> hi Kilos, how are you today?
<Kilos> ok ty lad and you?
<superfly> hi chesedo
<chesedo> great thanks
<chesedo> hi superfly 
<superfly> For a laugh: https://birdinflight.com/inspiration/sources/20161010-finalisty-konkursa-somedy-wildlife-photography-year.html
<pavlushka> wow, nice moments, lol
<chesedo> wow, that lizard pose is the best imo (for funny) then the fox
<chesedo> and the rhinos just a dubble look photo
<Kilos> night all. have a good day. take care superfly . sien julle more
<superfly> night ki
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-16
<paddatrapper> morning everyone
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> afternoon all you lurkers
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos
<inetpro> good to see you are still surviving
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-17
<superfly> o/
<inetpro> heelo
<MaNL> hi
<chesedo> \o/
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-18
<theblazehen> o/ all
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> Anyone got recommendations for educational games etc for older computers? 800 MHz CPU, 375 MB RAM, but decent graphics
<inetpro> theblazehen: 375MB might be a bit low spec these days
<theblazehen> inetpro: Yeah. But it can run tuxtype etc fine
<inetpro> I wonder whether highvoltage is still involved with Edubuntu
<theblazehen> Found https://www.edubuntu.org/screenshots
<magespawn> good day all
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-19
<bmg505> good moaning
<paddatrapper> Morning bmg505
 * Kilos- looks around
<Kilos-> hello guys
<Kilos> hi Toris 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> no one says anything here anymore hey
<bmg505> all the ubuntu users are probably on puppy or on windows 10.0, btw is it not time for 11 ?
<Kilos> 11 what?
<bmg505> loosedoze
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> everyone is more evil than the one before
<Kilos> i dont even repair them for others anymore
<bmg505> I alwasy thought it to be a 386 converter, but ooking at the last 10.0 I saw it looks morw like a 286 converter
<Kilos> with 10 in the fine print you accept they have full access to your data
<bmg505> so ver 11 is probably going to be a 5.77mhz 8088 converter
<Kilos> good luck to them
<bmg505> I have started my laptop a couple of times in windows, and it is painful, 10 looks like something a 3 year old should use, all the stupid blue blocks
<bmg505> I am getting old
<bmg505> every time this compiz takes the pc with it, I restart in windows, just to get my perspective fixed :)
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> i use kde so dont have that problem
<MaNI> I thought the idea of 10 is that they are transitioning into an eternal-upgrade subscription model
<MaNI> so probably there is never an 11
<MaNI> plus marketing department has to change to new naming schemes randomly, so it would probably be windows 2020 or windows X or something next
<Kilos> lol i dont even think about them
<Kilos> gives one a headache
<Kilos> night all. sleep well. and have a good day superfly 
<superfly> bmg505: I work for Red Hat. Definitely not moving to Windows. Or Puppy for that matter. Ugh, that's a disaster of a distro if ever I saw one.
<superfly> Maaz: Tell Kilos Hi oom, sorry I'm missing you. The timezones are tricky.
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-20
<magespawn> good morning all
<paddatrapper> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey paddatrapper 
#ubuntu-za 2017-10-22
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2018-10-19
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> inetpro: wb
